# May 2013 Babies



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. 
Just wondering how many other Cautiously pregnant ladies there are out there... 

I have just found out that we are pregnant again after a loss in June. 
I am absolutely terrified!!!

Would really love some lovely ladies to help me out through this time..... 

:flower: :dust: 



*April 28th -*
Franks

*May 2013
1st*
Courtney917

*2nd*

*3rd*

*4th*
Mummy To Be
Storm 7 
EMT Amanda 

*5th*

*6th*
MissMummyMoo
*7th*

*8th*
NewToAllThis
*9th*
Bamgurl

*10th *
CupcakeBaby
*11th *

*12th*

*13th*

*14th*

*15th*

*16th*

*17th*
BklynChick74

*18th*

*19th*

*20th*
BabyDeacon

*21st*

*22nd*

*23rd*

*24th*

*25th *

*26th *

*27th *

*28th*

*29th*

*30th*

*31st*


----------



## Storm7

Hi!

Sorry for your loss. I am also expecting my rainbow in May following losses in March and June. I have my fingers crossed. My EDD is 4th May. Found out this weekend. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## mummy to be

Good Good storm actually a little nauseous every now and than which i have never had before (4th pregnancy 3rd child) so that is new. 

Ohh our EDD's are the same :) i too am due 4th May :) 

How are you feeling babe? I am sorry for your losses... it is tough isnt it. :( I am dreading our scan so i am putting it off for as long as i can (till about 8 weeks) so that i know that i will def be able to see something .... fingers crossed anyways lol.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi,

Not sure I am doing right in posting as desperate not to jinx things but I found out yesterday that I am pregnant again (3rd pregnancy, 1st child) and could do with some support.

Am so so nervous.... going to ring the FS this morning and see if they will arrange a scan for me (DH diagnosed with low sperm count so we were waiting for IVF with ICSI)

As you can see from my siggy, my last loss was twins.

My EDD is 8th May.

Sticky :dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies,

How am I feeling... Now that is the million dollar question! Happy, elated, worried, petrified... So many feelings all wrapped up in one. How about you two?


----------



## mummy to be

:dust::dust::dust:Welcome NewToAllThis - that is what we are here for.... comfort and support. That is why i figured i would start a May thread...... 

We lost our Angel in June this year so we are very fresh off our loss... So this pregnancy is super scarey now!!!! And with not telling anyone just yet i knew i needed some lovely ladies that i could talk to and help me through it and that maybe i would be able to help them in some way shape or form...... 

Lol Storm lol i am the same..... All of that and more rolled up into a huge mixed emotional barrel lol. Fun isn't it. 

I have decidded that i am not going to go and see our Dr till i am almost 7 weeks and then put off the 1st scan till just before 8 weeks. As i dont want to go and get it done to have the same thing happen as last time. I know EXACTLY when i am due and dont want some US tec telling me it is too early if there is nothing there again :( Hope that makes sense???? 

I am super excited as this one just feels right.. i hope i am right.... :(

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks mummy to be and Storm, I am terrified and convinced that this will end the same as the last two.
I've never had a positive experience so can't imagine one.
I've never heard a heartbeat or seen a moving baby, only still ones (mine were both mmc's).

I'm going on holiday in 3 weeks and that terrifies me too now. 

Just cant be positive, I wish I could be :cry:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies,

Tentative BFP this morning after a MC just under 5 weeks ago at 9 weeks.

Shocked it's so soon, which of course is making me very nervous.

Will give it a few days for tests to get darker and then will get a ticker etc.

Would you like me to make a May Rainbows banner? I love making things on Photoshop and we all deserve nice colourful banner to make us smile after our heartaches.


----------



## Storm7

CupcakeBaby! Lovely to see you here! Brilliant news. how are you feeling? 

Also a banner would be great. Thank you x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks sweetie :)

I will get on the banner ASAP.

Probably have time tomorrow. :)

Fingers crossed I'll be back tomorrow with a nice FRER to show. :)


----------



## Courtney917

I found out I am pregnant on August 21st after 4 losses (12/11. 4/12, 6/12 and 7/12). I am a nervous wreck. My HCG levels are very high with this pregnancy (12 dpo 52 and 15 dpo 282). However, I am still so nervous that things won't work out. Congrats to all of you and I hope everyone will be bringing their babies home in May <3


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats Courtney :)

Fx this is it for you.

I'm super nervous too, but together we'll get through this! This is a lucky thread!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks!! FX for you as well :)


----------



## Storm7

Sorry for your losses Courtney. And welcome. 

What are your EDDs?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mine's May 10th.


----------



## Courtney917

Mine is may 1


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hi ladies! May 4th here! This is our 4th pregnancy 3rd child, we had a loss June 16th and I never did have a period after but I ovulated Aug 11th and got a shadow line at 8dpo and PREGNANT on cb digi at 10dpo


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. Here's my FRER from today:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/EA8A37FE-DCD6-4659-A687-DC3776D7FBB7-22923-00002F1F6372A494.jpg

Looking promising. I want to see it get darker over the next few days and then I think I'll believe it and get a ticker etc. :) 

Please be a sticky bean. Xxx


----------



## Storm7

Looks very promising CupcakeBaby! I am holding off on a ticker till I am at least 5 weeks. Daren't add one yet. 

Welcome Amanda.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi can I join :wave:

I had an MMC in February and am finally pregnant again, but every little niggle, bit of blood etc is putting me 10 steps back :( I am so so scared of something happening again and I'm not sure how I'll cope. I tried to start with a PMA but these last few days I have been panicking/worrying so so much :(

I'm due 6/7th May, I think I'm going to try for an early US at around 8/9 weeks just to check everything's ok (I lost baby at 8+3) x


----------



## Courtney917

I had a trip to the ER last night due to mild spotting. They were unable to see anything on ultrasound. HOWEVER, I went to the doc today and they did another ultrasound and saw the tiny yolk sac!!!! No baby yet as I am only 4 weeks 6 days (I thought 5 weeks but I thought wrong). The sac is measuring 5-6 weeks so that's good! Doc seems confident that its a healthy pregnancy...so that makes me feel soooo much better. He says the spotting is probably from the progesterone suppositories I am taking as it irritates the cervix. I am still having cramping which I suppose is normal but it still worries me but the spotting has stopped. Maybe the ultrasound is causing the cramping? I have another ultrasound on Tuesday! He wants to make sure all is progressing normally :). I'm soooo relieved!

Congrats to those that just got their BFP! Stay positive, after losses I know its hard but try :). I keep telling myself that everything looks normal so I should RELAX!!!!!!! :p


----------



## franks17

Bfp!! 6th pregnancy 4 losses a healthy boy due 28th April possibly may so scared !! But happy as have strong symptoms :$


----------



## mummy to be

Hello and welcome all the new May baby mumma's!!!! 

I have updated the list of the front page. Hope that is ok??? If i have missed anyone please let me know and i will add you there... 

Oh yes i know what your all feeling.. i am soooo scared that this pregnancy is going to end like the last one did MMC. I just wish i could control it make sure that everything is going to be ok!!! That is why i thought that i would start a group here so we can all worry together and support each other through this hard time.... 

Fingers and EVERYTHING crossed that we can get through this together..... 

I was thinking i want to start a facebook page for Due in May 2013 group but wasnt sure if that would be a good idea. it would be a secret group that only those invited could see and get too.. Would anyone else be interested in that???


----------



## Courtney917

Sure! As long as no one will see it lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sounds good to me as long as it's super secret. :)

Welcome new ladies. So sorry you've had to go through the heartbreak of loss but look at us all now :) rainbows on the way!!!

Glad your scan went well Courtney :) xxx


----------



## Storm7

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Facebook works for me - as long as no one else can see it. 

I have the doctors this morning - hoping they actually provide some extra support this time...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope it goes well at the Dr sweetie. 

I'm scared to see mine in case they tell me off and get all doom and gloom and make me feel negative and miserable.


----------



## Storm7

I am sure your dr won't tell you off. I actually tend to find midwives stroppier! Might be worth a visit to see if you can get an early scan as you didn't have AF inbetween.


----------



## Storm7

Courtney - good news from the scan. Hopefully you will see good progression on the next one.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I have a blood test on Monday anyway as I have them ever few months for my thyroid. 

So I'll book an appointment for Thursday to discuss the results and will mention it then. 

I might ask about a scan. Would rather wait until 6-7 weeks though so that there's more to see.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great news from the scan Courtney. 

:hugs: cupcake hope you manage to get an early scan. 

I was :sick: this morning!! :happydance: I didn't even have a hint of sickness with my angel baby so I'm taking this as a positive sign!! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wooo, MMM.

I hope I get sick this time!

I didn't have any with superbaby, so I hope I do this time too, as apparently not having MS is a common side effect to Triploidy pregnancies which I'm pretty certain caused our loss.

Only problem is I have a 2 week holiday booked in 3.5 weeks time, so I hope I'm OK on the flights! And can eat some yummy food while I'm there!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

What is triploidy? I've never heard of it before.

Oh are you off anywhere nice hun? We're going away for a few days in 3 weeks so I hope I'm ok for then, don't want to spoil it for the kiddies x


----------



## Storm7

Seems like a lot of us have holidays coming up - I am off to Spain for a fortnight in 4 weeks. Can't wait! Where is everyone else going?

AFM: Doctors went better than I could have hoped for really. Had a good chat and he is referring me to a gynaecologist and the early pregnancy unit and offered me a two week sick note. Didn't accept the latter as my work distracts me but was nice to know that if things get hard I can always ask for help. He also offered to write a note to prevent me having to travel long haul in the first 12 weeks as I flew to the US three times before my first mc this year so that is helpful to know in case I am asked to go again. Currently no long haul travel till after my 12 week mark which is good. 

In other news I have discovered that my cleaner has been nabbing the puppy points of my Andrex toilet roll packets - was hoping to get my daughter an Andrex puppy so am slightly annoyed!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No way?! That's appauling!! I would be fuming too :( :hugs:

We're just off to Primrose Valley for a few days, the kids love it there :) Where about's in Spain are you going? We went to Torremolinos/Benalmadena in April and the kids loved it :D

We're from County Durham too, where about's are you from Storm? X


----------



## Storm7

We are off to my Mum's - she lives just near Murcia. Also having a mini break with DH in Barcelona mid holiday to chill and give my mum time with DD. Can't wait. Sounds like you will have a great time too. 

I am actually a Cheshire girl masquerading as a Northerner! We live near Bishop Auckland. Where are you from?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Triploidy is when the baby has 69 chromosomes instead of 46 (a sperm has 23 and an egg has 23) so it's often caused by the egg not being quite right and allowing 2 sperm in.

Having a small gestational sac is one very common factor of it (which is what happened to our baby) and they recon it could cause up to 60% of miscarriages.

So that's why we call it superbaby as it was 50% more than a normal human, lol.

We're off to the canary islands. Booked it pretty much as son as the MC started, as I wanted something positive ahead of me.

A little worried that things might go wrong out there, but chances are this time it won't and I'll hope for a scan first.

As long as the sac measures a good size and not too small again then I should be able to enjoy my holiday in the sun.


----------



## Storm7

Also not sure how to deal with cleaner. She does a great job but even so...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds lovely!! It will be nice for you and OH to spend some time together too and I bet your mum and LO will love spending time together :) 

:lol: we live in Bishop Auckland!! Such a small world! Would be great to meet up sometime! X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They never gave me any indication as to what happened to my baby. We just went for the 12 week scan to be told that the baby had no heartbeat :cry: in my heart of hearts I knew because I'd had no symptoms apart from tiredness and I couldn't find it on the doppler.

Oh sounds like your going to have a lovely time, enjoy it hun x


----------



## Storm7

Wow MMM - such a small world! Will definitely have to meet up. Are you planning on having LO in Bishop or one of the hospital units?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I know it's mad!

I'm hoping to have a homebirth again. I had a homebirth in 2009 with DS (we lived in West Auckland then) and I'd love to have another one again, fingers crossed.

Where are you hoping to deliver? DD was born in Darlington and I got transfered to Bishop afterwards x


----------



## Storm7

Hoping for Bishop. Had the same hopes last time though and ended up ambulanced to Durham. I selected Durham as they have private loos in their delivery suites! I transferred back to bishop too. 

No sure I am brave enough to go with a home birth.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh no, that must have been awful :( I have heard Durham is better than Darlington. Where we live now is 6 and 2/3s between Durham and Darlington, where we used to live before it was Darlington.

Homebirth's are so much more relaxing as you are totally in control. I wouldn't have it any other way now :) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm probably going to have to have a C-section due to a pre-existing condition. :(

It's funny, before my MC I was glad of needing a section as I was so scared of labour.

But I suprised myself how well I coped with the MC pain, and now realise that I can cope with a lot more than I give myself credit for, and would actually look forward to labour if I was able to do it.


----------



## Storm7

Well as we have now discovered we live about 1 mile apart I guess you know it is 6 and 2x3 where we go too!


----------



## Storm7

Labour ain't all it's cracked up to be cupcake! Mine was 28 hours long with an ambulance journey and a failed epidural. Think both birth methods have their pros and cons.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Storm7 said:


> Labour ain't all it's cracked up to be cupcake! Mine was 28 hours long with an ambulance journey and a failed epidural. Think both birth methods have their pros and cons.

Yeah, I know in a way it'll be nice to know a date for certain, and to avoid the fear of any labour complications.

But I hate the thought of a CS interfering with breastfeeding, and not being able to do much for weeks.

At least my noon will stay nice, lmao.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: yeah it is :D x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm addicted to buying HPTs! 

In the last 4 days I've bought 2 packs of sainsburys own, a pack or FRERs and was just in morrisons so thought it'd be rude not to give their own brand a go. 

Worst thing is I'm going to have to walk past a savers, poundland, boots and Superdrug tomorrow and I know I can't take all that temptation without cracking. Also probably going into ASDA as well. 

DH has managed to hold his tongue so far!!


----------



## BNJ1987

I am expecting my rainbow May 2nd after an early loss in February. I'm already past the point of my last loss so I am optimistic.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for updating the first page mummy to be :hugs:

Anyone got any symptoms yet?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome BNJ. Fx for you. Xxx

No symptoms for me yet other than gas and some slight cramps (mainly if I sneeze etc)

Had tiny bits of nausea but that could be non-related. 

How about the rest of you? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Do you ladies like this logo?

I can change it if you don't? I wanted to make it nice and bright and positive. :)

https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7082/rainbowsq.jpg


----------



## Courtney917

It's perfect! 

As far as symptoms I'm gassy and some slight nausea and acid reflux. Lots of bloating, my tummy is already sticking out lol!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Courtney917 said:


> It's perfect!
> 
> As far as symptoms I'm gassy and some slight nausea and acid reflux. Lots of bloating, my tummy is already sticking out lol!

I'm sooo gassy and bloated. By 5pm my tummy hurts loads and I can't keep my trousers done up. Wore a dress and leggings today, much comfier.


----------



## Courtney917

I def think leggings will be in my near future lol. Ohh I've also have had some cramping....especially yesterday after the transvaginal ultrasound it was horrible


----------



## NewToAllThis

CupcakeBaby said:


> Do you ladies like this logo?
> 
> I can change it if you don't? I wanted to make it nice and bright and positive. :)
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7082/rainbowsq.jpg

I love it :thumbup:
Will definitely be adding if I have a positive scan in a couple of weeks ( being cautious for now)

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Prob a dumb question but how do I add tickers and banners?


----------



## EMTAmanda

I had a cold sore, headaches, boob pain that comes and goes, has, constipation, and FATIGUE mild nausea but that's it haha


----------



## EMTAmanda

Is anyone scAred? I haven't been until yesterday and now I just have that undescribable feeling like something is wrong again. My boobs barely hurt and I'd really appreciate it if they'd go ahead and feel like big sacks filled with gravel Already lol


----------



## mummy to be

Yeah i am shitting myself :( i am sooo nervous... we hit 5 weeks on Saturday.... so i am sooo scared. we lost baby last time at 6w3 days... i just cant wait for my scan in about 2 weeks to know that everything is going to be ok this time.. It is horrible!!! 

I have had Nausea (never had that before) on and off at any stage during the day.... never actually been sick though. Also have had cramps sometimes bad sometimes not so... 
Had those (cramps) last time as well so it makes me nervous :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes I'm very nervous too. 

Especially as I miscarried at 9+0 last time and I am on holiday from 7+3 - 9+3 in quite a remote town far from home. 

But I know that was happened last time was just bad luck, and I have no increased risk of it happening again so I'm just trying to stay positive to keep myself sane. 

I read somewhere that miscarriage takes away all the innocence of future pregnancies and it's so true. :(

But we've got each other girls, and we can do this. :) xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I was brave and did my ticker :)

Went for a pumpkin baby as our first scan will be in October and we love Halloween. So maye after the scan this one can be called Pumpkin until we know a gender. :)


----------



## Storm7

Also scared... Hoping all goes well this time. Still not dared do my ticker - said I would wait till 5 weeks but still not sure. Thanks for the group logo though cupcake - that I will add.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I am scared too. Have virtually no symptoms but also know its probably too early.
Really scared for my scan on 13th, we go on holiday a week after that so praying all will be ok.

Cannot imagine a positive result after two failed pregnancies.


----------



## Storm7

I have also been brave and now have a ticker... CupcakeBaby - is there a link to the icon that you designed?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here's how you do your signature ladies. 

Go to User CP > Edit signature 

And then paste this (removing spaces after the U of URL and the I of IMG) if you want the larger size:

[U RL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1151753-may-2013-babies.html][I MG]https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7082/rainbowsq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

And this (remove spaces after the U of URL and the I of IMG) if you want the smaller size:

[U RL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1151753-may-2013-babies.html][I MG]https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7387/rainbows1r.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Love the ticker storm. :) congrats!


----------



## Storm7

Thanks CupcakeBaby. I will update my signature next time I am on my pc!


----------



## 4thTimeRound

Can I join? EDD is 7th May.

Got my :bfp: on Sunday, wasn't due AF until yesterday. Have been tormenting myself because the ic's weren't getting any darker but a lot have said that they are to tell you you ARE pregnant, not HOW pregnant you are.

I have had 3 consecutive losses. Have one super amazing & stunningly beautiful dd who starts school on Monday :cry: 

Really really can't describe how much I want this baby. We have tried so hard. Was on meds the last time but the consensus is that I started treatment too late. I personally think Ireland is a bit behind with all things fertility related. Anyway, I am now on 5mg Folic Acid, 400mg Progesterone x2 daily & 75mg of Aspirin.

Wishing you all a very H&H pregnancy & hope to see you on the other side


----------



## EMTAmanda

Welcome 4th! Hoping for a h & h 9 months for you! Still no sore boobies here :-/ but extreme fatigue is setting in along with constipation and bloating. I'm trying to be optimistic but it's not easy after having our loss At 9 weeks I just don't feel safe anymore. I keep telling myself that the odds are in our favor but it's still scary.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome 4th :) Here's to this being another take home baby for you. 

Amanda - I didn't know what extreme fatigue meant until this afternoon!

Got sooo tired around 1pm so gave in and came to bed at 2pm as my Mum was over until 1.30 and I've not told her yet. 

Slept until 3.30 then woke up feeling even more tired - I just wanted to cry. 

Just woken up again now and am feeling a bit more human - worried how I'll cope at work 9-6 tomorrow!! 

Also, had some pinky red brown spotting earlier. Like creamy CM with a red brown tinge. 

Seems to have gone now and I know it's super common but was horrible. :(


----------



## EMTAmanda

I spotted with ds#2 and 1 after sex or any vaginal exams. I think your cervix is just more sensitive during pregnancy  is anyone having breast tenderness or anything yet? Enjoy the naps cupcake! I have an autistic 6 year old and 9 month old  they say no naps for mommy. I think we are going to go for a home birth or birth center birth this time.


----------



## Kathleen1994

Soo i am pregnant aswell after a loss in may and missed one so i had to get the pills to evacuate and doctor said i could start trying in august and i was blessed due may 7th 2013 :D :happydance:


----------



## mummy to be

Hello everyone. Welcome to the new editions. I will update the front page in the morning. I'm snuggles in bed at the moment. As it is 9:30 pm Monday here. :) 

I'm sooo tired and do scared about loosing this bubba. I had a Mmc. So every quiche or niggle I get I'm super nervous :( it sucks. Just wish there was a way of knowing it will be ok. :( 

I'm so thankful to have u ladies here. I find I'm sticking to this thread over the larger one at the moment. So I'm not telling too many people. If that makes sense. I also know u have all been where I am. And can help me through it. :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi sweetie :)

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you and your little bean.

I understand about not going to the bigger thread, they're all very friendly, but it's nce here where I know everyone else has been through the same. :)

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I feel the same too ... plus I can't keep up with big threads :lol: x


----------



## stuckinoki

Hi! Can I join you ladies?

I'm Pregnant again after 3 years and 9 losses and would love to have some ladies in similar situations to help me through this! I'm so terrified that this one will end like the others!

I'm due May 15th :mrgreen: and I'm trying to enjoy it as long as it lasts.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome sweetie :)

Fx this is the lucky one for you. :)

We'll be here for you all the way.


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks so much! 

I hope so too.

My doctor keeps talking about "magic eggs" and how we have to find the "magic egg" and then we'll end up with a baby....like it's some kind of vodoo magic or something. SMH.

But I would like to add....that I am SOOOOOOO hungry. I don't know if it's psychosomatic or what, but all of a sudden I'm foraging through my fridge like I'm never going to be able to eat again.

My normal breakfast is a handful of pills and a huge glass of orange juice. This morning, I've got it in my mind that I want to eat leftover potroast, garlic toast, bacon and those little rice sausages...along with my handful of pills and orange juice.

Normal? Or am I the only one?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Terrified that I'm going to lose this one. Did a test this morning and its lighter. Been to docs for 1st beta this morning and nervously waiting the results.
PAL is so hard :cry:


----------



## Storm7

Welcome to the new ladies again. This group is growing fast!

Newtoallthis - I think we all have that fear. PAL has a good dose of worry involved. Try not to judge by lines on tests though as they are not quantitative tests to that kind of accuracy. Line strength is dependent on so many things (amount drunk, time of day etc).


----------



## EMTAmanda

What is everyone's symptoms right now? I'm praying for each and everyone of us.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm angrier than usual, hungry and I swear I can smell EVERYTHING.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I've just done a clearblue digi with conception indicator and it only came up 1-2.

I fear that this isn't going to be 3rd time lucky for me :cry:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've heard the conception indicator is only 40% accurate hun so please don't think negatively. I got a 2-3 when I should have had a 1-2 prompting people to say I will be having twins!

As I say the conception indicator is not good really as long as it says your pregnant that's great :hugs:

Symptoms ... I've felt pretty sick all day ... can't really eat anything ... ate 4 clemetines earlier and 1/2 a ham and cheese sandwich :lol: was going to make mince and dumplings for tea but don't think I can stomach it! Got really bad stomach cramps at the moment but trying not to panic, got terrible backache, went for a walk earlier and my hips started hurting so think SPD may be starting early this time!! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

NewToAllThis said:


> I've just done a clearblue digi with conception indicator and it only came up 1-2.
> 
> I fear that this isn't going to be 3rd time lucky for me :cry:

It's the afternoon, though. Have you drunk much today?

It probably bases it's readings on FMU.

Also, i really really think that Clearblue do it on purpose that they read lower if it can't deicde, just so you go out and spend more money. I hate the things.


----------



## stuckinoki

1-2 is where you are right now though at 4w5d....I wouldn't put all of your faith in those little sticks.

Have you had any symptoms, newtoallthis??


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Miss MummyMoo and Cupcake :hugs: its just I want this so much.
I have no children and feel like I never will have at this rate. I'm so upset that I can't even think rationally now.:cry:

Deliberately haven't drank much today and urine was quite dark. I know its supposed to be fmu but couldn't help myself - was praying it'd be 2-3.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Seriously hun I wouldn't worry about it :hugs: have you had any pains or spotting? x


----------



## NewToAllThis

stuckinoki said:


> 1-2 is where you are right now though at 4w5d....I wouldn't put all of your faith in those little sticks.
> 
> Have you had any symptoms, newtoallthis??

I thought I should be 2-3 as O'd on or around 13th Aug?

Got no symptoms really, just mild on off cramps and the odd twinge low down


----------



## stuckinoki

I would think that it would still be 1-2...but I dont know for sure.

I've had cramping since 3dpo. Lol.

I know it's hard but try to stay positive! Stress doesn't help anything.


----------



## NewToAllThis

MissMummyMoo said:


> Seriously hun I wouldn't worry about it :hugs: have you had any pains or spotting? x

No pain or spotting but I didn't with my two previous missed miscarriages.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm trying :wacko:

Desperate for this to be the one as DH has low sperm count so getting pregnant is a struggle all of its very own.

:hugs:


----------



## Kathleen1994

mummy to be said:


> Hello everyone. Welcome to the new editions. I will update the front page in the morning. I'm snuggles in bed at the moment. As it is 9:30 pm Monday here. :)
> 
> I'm sooo tired and do scared about loosing this bubba. I had a Mmc. So every quiche or niggle I get I'm super nervous :( it sucks. Just wish there was a way of knowing it will be ok. :(
> 
> I'm so thankful to have u ladies here. I find I'm sticking to this thread over the larger one at the moment. So I'm not telling too many people. If that makes sense. I also know u have all been where I am. And can help me through it. :(

I understand how you feel every little stomach pain or feeling if symptoms are still here i am scared too :cry: i find as long as your hormones double up and the test is dark it's good sign last time my lines stayed faint and this time took 7 dollar store test faint and last one was decent but i took a frer and dark as you can see my profile pic


----------



## EMTAmanda

My first appointment is tomorrow but I'm not sure if we are going to stay with this doctor because they only deliver at the hospital and I have my heart set on a home birth


----------



## stuckinoki

So I need some reassurance ladies.

I'm 12dpo today and my tests are so very very faint that I'm almost convinced that this bean isn't going to stick either.

When did your lines start getting visible?

I know I shouldn't worry and each pregnancy is different but I keep thinking that the line should be darker by now :(


----------



## Courtney917

Your only 12 dpo don't worry ;-).


----------



## stuckinoki

Yeah, 12dpo with a history of 9 early losses...I can't help myself :cry:

Plus, I just dropped my kindle in the bathtub and ruined it. Today has just been a nightmare already.


----------



## Courtney917

I know how you feel i have had 4 losses. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Depends which test youre using I had some ic that never got dark with ds#2


----------



## Kathleen1994

stuckinoki said:


> So I need some reassurance ladies.
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and my tests are so very very faint that I'm almost convinced that this bean isn't going to stick either.
> 
> When did your lines start getting visible?
> 
> I know I shouldn't worry and each pregnancy is different but I keep thinking that the line should be darker by now :(

test at 15dpo lines will get darker i had a faint line on august 30th af was due august 31st . praying for you


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Which brand of test are you using sweetie?

Mine stayed pretty faint for a while and only really yesterday (15/16dpo) have darkened enough and I'm STILL worried they're not dark enough. 

I feel like I see ladies on here with 2 lines the same colour bang on 14dpo and I'm no where near that.


----------



## NewToAllThis

stuckinoki said:


> So I need some reassurance ladies.
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and my tests are so very very faint that I'm almost convinced that this bean isn't going to stick either.
> 
> When did your lines start getting visible?
> 
> I know I shouldn't worry and each pregnancy is different but I keep thinking that the line should be darker by now :(

I only had a faint line when I tested at 14dpo and they gradually got darker after that.
Big hugs, 9 losses is so hard. Have you had rm testing?

:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

My ic is virtually negative now. This one is definitely not going to stick, despite cyclogest and aspirin.
Had all rm testing and all clear.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Storm7

Stuck in oki - my test wasn't very dark at 12 dpo but not tested with anything but digis since then. Might be worth trying a digi or a FRER. 

Newtoallthis - did you say they were doing your bloods tomorrow? Hopefully you will get some answers then. 

:hugs: to all. PAL is so tough. 

I am hoping for a call from the midwife today as normally get one on The tuesday after informing doctors. I guess things might have changed this time around though as the EPU is involved.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Storm7 said:


> Stuck in oki - my test wasn't very dark at 12 dpo but not tested with anything but digis since then. Might be worth trying a digi or a FRER.
> 
> Newtoallthis - did you say they were doing your bloods tomorrow? Hopefully you will get some answers then.
> 
> :hugs: to all. PAL is so tough.
> 
> I am hoping for a call from the midwife today as normally get one on The tuesday after informing doctors. I guess things might have changed this time around though as the EPU is involved.

Had blood results, HCG was 73.7 - I don't think this is good but won't know until repeat bloods. Got telephone appointment with Doctor tomorrow.


----------



## stuckinoki

CupcakeBaby said:


> Which brand of test are you using sweetie?
> 
> Mine stayed pretty faint for a while and only really yesterday (15/16dpo) have darkened enough and I'm STILL worried they're not dark enough.
> 
> I feel like I see ladies on here with 2 lines the same colour bang on 14dpo and I'm no where near that.

I'm using everything under the sun right now :( 

I'm hoping I'm wrong, and the IC seemed a bit darker this morning. I think I'm going to put off testing for another day or two just to ease my mind. It's hard being this scared all the time.


----------



## Courtney917

NewToAllThis said:


> Storm7 said:
> 
> 
> Stuck in oki - my test wasn't very dark at 12 dpo but not tested with anything but digis since then. Might be worth trying a digi or a FRER.
> 
> Newtoallthis - did you say they were doing your bloods tomorrow? Hopefully you will get some answers then.
> 
> :hugs: to all. PAL is so tough.
> 
> I am hoping for a call from the midwife today as normally get one on The tuesday after informing doctors. I guess things might have changed this time around though as the EPU is involved.
> 
> Had blood results, HCG was 73.7 - I don't think this is good but won't know until repeat bloods. Got telephone appointment with Doctor tomorrow.Click to expand...

Your 12dpo right? If that's the case that sounds like a good number. Mine at 11 dpo was 52.6 and at 15 dpo was 282. I am now 5 weeks 6 days and I just got my results and I am over 10,000. However, my progesterone is low so I am freaking out (I am already on suppositories). Your HCG level sounds decent for your DPO, are you going back for a draw in 48 hours?

Thinking of you, I know how difficult it is and the worrying can take over your life...that's how I also feel right now:hugs:. Keep us posted on everything.


----------



## NewToAllThis

No, I should be 4+6 so its definitely low. I'm resigned to another miscarriage now.


----------



## Courtney917

I hope not :(. Hopefully your numbers will increase with your next draw.


----------



## bamagurl

Do you ladies mind if I join you? I have tried my best to catch up on all the reading (it is a lot of pages!!) 

I just found out this past Sunday that I am pregnant. My edd is May 10th. I already have a 15 month old. I was pregnant this past February and everything was going well. We heard the heartbeat at 8 weeks and even saw the little baby and then at my 12 week appointment we found out that our little baby was no longer with us. It was the first loss I have experienced and was by far the hardest thing to deal with. Now that I am pregnant again I am trying to be excited and enjoy it but am having a hard time not being nervous and terrified. I feel like I can't trust my body anymore since it didn't recognize last time that something was wrong. 

I hope you ladies don't mind me joining....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

HI sweetie.

I'm May 10th as well. :)

Sorry for your loss, here's hoping this time i much happier for all of us. xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Thank you! 

Aww yay a May 10th buddy! Have you already been to the dr to confirm?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

No, not yet. I have an appointment Thursday.

I'm wondering whether or not to take a urine sample with me.

I half expect to get fobbed off and told it's probably leftover HCG from my miscarriage, but I think if I show him photos of my tests over the past week he'll realise that's not the case.

I'm scared I'll be told off! As I was still having some funny bleeding 2 weeks ago (which I know think was IB) so I called my EPU and she got really arsey with me when I said we'd had unprotected sex.....even though the nurse we saw on the day we had the scan that showed baby's HB had stopped said it's not a risk to get pregnant, just it's the dating that's the problem and it can cause women unnecessary worry.

I feel like a naughty teenager or something.

But my GP is really great, so I'm hoping he'll be a bit more friendly.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Well I walked out of my doctors appointment today :-/ after waiting over an hour in an uncomfortable waiting room that was very crowded and discovering that I wouldn't be seen by a midwife but every once in a while I left and called a local birth center with a lovely midwife and I go in to see her tomorrow morning  I really hope this miracle is healthy and sticks so we can have our beautiful natural water birh


----------



## bamagurl

Aww yeah I kinda got a weird feeling from the lady who answered the phone when I called about making a confirmation apt. I go Friday to confirm but think I may go buy more tests to take at home so I can put myself at ease some. Apparently now all of a sudden there is a rule where they want you to be a week a late before coming in, makes me kinda glad I didn't find out early.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Where do you live Bamagirl?


----------



## bamagurl

I am in lower alabama


----------



## robinson380

Just got my BFP over the weekend!!! So excited and scared after MMC in June.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I hate that bama! I have used an obgyn for all three of my pregnancies and with this one (4th pregnancy 3rd child) I wanted to use a midwife and birthing center or home birth. I really just want to enjoy this time and be as natural as possible where I'm treated more like a friend than just another patient. I can't wait to tour the lovely birth center tomorrow it looks so peaceful and lovely on their website!


----------



## EMTAmanda

https://www.blessedbirths.com/index.php
This is the place we're gonna use


----------



## EMTAmanda

Congrats and welcome Robinson! I had a mmc in June as well!


----------



## Kathleen1994

CupcakeBaby said:


> Which brand of test are you using sweetie?
> 
> Mine stayed pretty faint for a while and only really yesterday (15/16dpo) have darkened enough and I'm STILL worried they're not dark enough.
> 
> I feel like I see ladies on here with 2 lines the same colour bang on 14dpo and I'm no where near that.

well last time i got pregnant my lines stayed very faint and even after i lost it the lines were darker then when i had just found out..


----------



## stuckinoki

My line is back :)

Another girl on here found some information that the steroids I was taking could suppress the release of hCG...

My last dose was yesterday and the test I just took a few minutes ago was definitely positive and much darker than the one from this morning.

I'm hoping that I'm still in the game! I really want a May baby!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news stucki. 

You're having a May baby just like the rest of us here!!

I won't have it any other way. Xxxx


----------



## stuckinoki

CupcakeBaby said:


> Great news stucki.
> 
> You're having a May baby just like the rest of us here!!
> 
> I won't have it any other way. Xxxx

Oh geez, I hope so!

[I may have just welled up a little bit reading that! Gah, I'm so sappy these past few days!]


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yay!!!! I'm hoping your Lines to get even darker!!!


----------



## bamagurl

That is wonderful news stuckinoki :) 

That place looks so nice & relaxing! I would love to have a baby there EMTAmanda!

So I took 3 more tests to confirm, I did a digi & 2 fr. Well on my fr my line is so way much darker then the control line?!?! Can that happen or are the tests funny? I am not stressing it much because the digi popped up pregnant!


----------



## stuckinoki

Sounds like you're extra pregnant!


----------



## bamagurl

Lol I like that! I am gonna go with that then stuckinoki! :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Woohoo the darker the line the better!!! Guess whos boobies randomly started hurting today while peeling potatoes??? MINE!!! Yippee!!! And they still hurt!!! Along with a headache and some random nausea I am feeling more optimistic about this May flower!! I'm so excited now!


----------



## bamagurl

YAY EMTAmanda :wohoo:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

Had a little bit of bleeding yesterday, but I'm certain it was from my cervix as it was (TMI) when I was straining too hard for a #2 - hello pregnancy constipation. 

I have this most normal cycles and it disappeared as soon as I stopped. I'll mention it to the Dr tomorrow but they done loads of swabs etc and there's no problem it's just sensitive. 

It still made me worry a little. But I'm reassured by today's tests. Look how much darker it's got in a day. :)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/84CDE74A-796F-4455-B41A-DB018269303A-25474-000034E81806239C.jpg

Also, my boobs have started hurting. Yay! Lol. 

Hope you all have a lovely day. Xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

I know bama I'm so stinkin excited now haha 

Cupcake, I bled with ds 1&2 after exams and sex because of my cervix. That test is nearly black it's so dark!!! Woohoo for dark test and sore boobies! Bring on the rainbows! Is anyone having to get up at night to potty yet? Im up 2-3 times a night now and usually I never get up to tinkle!


----------



## stuckinoki

Nice lines cupcake!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies :) Going to do another Answer test tomorrow, not done one for a few days - I'm desperate to see a test line darker than a control!

Amanda - glad I'm not the only one with a cervix issue. Been abosultey fine today. And my CM is back to white! :)

How are you doing Stucki?


----------



## robinson380

I have had to get up to pee once a night but I am worried beacuse my boobs have not started to hurt yet. I cannot remember how far along I was with the last pregnancy before this happened. It is very hard not to be terrified thinking something could be wrong after mmc in June.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm fine. Going to make and can some pickled eggs for DH and then dehydrate some tomato basil bites. 

I've been so busy canning this weekend but we've got a huge storage of pears and jams now.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

stuckinoki said:


> I'm fine. Going to make and can some pickled eggs for DH and then dehydrate some tomato basil bites.
> 
> I've been so busy canning this weekend but we've got a huge storage of pears and jams now.

Wow! That'll keep you going in the winter. :)

But blergh.....I could not eat a pickled egg. I'm not a big egg fan on the best of days, although I do occasionally crave a scotch egg.

My super smell has kicked in. I have a small cardbox box sat here on my desk and I can smell it and it's not nice!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm so impatient to shop! Grrrrr. But I'm not going to until 16 weeks, maybe grab some little bits after 12 weeks.

Also aiming to get bargains in the January sale. Doesn't stop me planning what I want though!

I think I'm going for a Bugaboo Cameleon. Would really like a Stokke Xplory, but I have £1500 in vouchers for a store that doesn't stock them!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Just left the birth center! What a lovely experience! She even did labs today and is going to call me tonight with my levels and I go back Friday for another level check :-D I'm really praying for good news but she said if my progesterone or anything was low we would supplement right away! The birth center was beautiful and the Midwife was such a breath of fresh air compared to the obgyn! I already love her!!! 

No worries Robinson! My boobies hurt yesterday but don't today so it may not start till around 6 weeks or so? 

Has anyone else had their levels checked


----------



## Courtney917

I have had my levels checked. My progesterone was very low at 9 then I was put on 200 mg of progest suppositories had my levels checked and went up to 18.45. Something told me to have levels checked again and they were down to 15.9. Soo....I requested an increase in prog so I am on 200 mg of suppositories and 200 mg of prog by mouth. I have my levels checked again tomorrow. I have had 4 losses so I am not taking any chances (my levels should be at 20...but doc said right now I am low average...which doesn't sit well with me).

So happy that your experience was awesome!!! I go tomorrow for my write up :). Keeping my fx that your lab results will come back perfect :)


----------



## robinson380

Thanks for the reassurance EMTAmanda. 

The birthing center looks very nice :) and it sounds like they are already doing an awesome job taking care of you.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Courtney-I'll be praying for good levels for you as well! I had a blighted ovum last time and the midwife today said that we should have every right to be optimistic right now but until I feel like a truck hit me And I'm hanging my head in the toilet I won't be convinced. My boobs kinda hurt today but not bad but I have been nauseas since my blood work.


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Amanda! I am assuming that since I am on 400 mg of prog that my levels will stay at a level high enough to maintain the pregnancy...or at least I hope!!! Ugh its sooooo unnerving. I hate feeling like I have no control over the situation I think that's what bothers me the most. I'm sure you'll feel like crap soon lol. I never had strong sickness with any of my pregnancies. With this one I always feel sick in the middle of the afternoon, YAY. Ugh not sure if its the progesterone or just the pregnancy. 

When is your scan scheduled for? I think you posted something about it but can't recall.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm not sure we were going to use an obgyn again but after we sat in their waiting room for an hour we walked out and that's when I called the birth center and was seen today. I go back in Friday for more labs but I don't think I will get a scan for a few weeks because I had to switch my insurance plan to go to the birth center and the new one won't go into effect until October 1st but I think she may go ahead and give me one at 7 weeks because she knows my nerves are shot. She did mention doing that today so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yay for noon sickness though!!!! Have you ever taken the progesterone before?


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies! 

I spent the day canning and gardening...helped the time pass more quickly, except I got about 30 fire ant bites all over my feet [stupid bugs]

Got my bulbs in for Spring next year.

After gardening I was kind of nauseous so I spent the remainder of the afternoon lounging on the couch. Hopefully it's a good sign.


----------



## Courtney917

EMTAmanda said:


> Yay for noon sickness though!!!! Have you ever taken the progesterone before?

Nope! I've never had any problems with my sons. It's crazy how much things change in 3 years!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm highly allergic to fire ants so I feel your pain!!!

I'm sitting here waiting to hear back about my hcg and progesterone levels ugh I'm dying with anticipation!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Well now I'm really scared. My hcg levels were 3930 and my progesterone is only 9.3 I should be 5 weeks 4 days


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Don't worry Amanda. Your HCG is right where it should be according to the chart here:

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml

Think positive. :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just back from my Dr appointment.

Went well - he didn't tell me off, which is a relief! Lol. In fact he wasn't concerned at all about it being so soon.

OMG do I feel sick today. Blergh...yay.....blergh.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wanted to wish all you girls the best of luck with your May babies. I am.going to unsubscribe to this thread as don't feel I being here anymore. Just waiting for my chemical to be confirmed but didn't want to leave without saying goodbye.:hi:

:hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Newtoallthis - I hope you get your rainbow soon. :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

NewToAllThis said:


> Wanted to wish all you girls the best of luck with your May babies. I am.going to unsubscribe to this thread as don't feel I being here anymore. Just waiting for my chemical to be confirmed but didn't want to leave without saying goodbye.:hi:
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hope you're back soon to stay sweetie.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hope you get your rainbow soon newtoallthis :hugs:

I started spotting red again this morning. Been to urgent care and have a scan booked for
Tuesday. If it gets worse I have to go straight in. Looks like a weekend of rest for me x


----------



## stuckinoki

Missmummymoo, I hope it stops!!! There's nothing more nerve wracking than blood when you're pregnant.

Newtoallthis, I'm so sorry. I hope that you get a rainbow very soon. Nobody deserves to suffer loss.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Newto-I'm praying for you sweetie!
Miss- looks like I'll be resting too just as a precautionary measure with my low progesterone levels

I go back in in the morning for labs again ease everyone pray that my levels are rising normally!!!


----------



## Courtney917

EMTAmanda said:


> Well now I'm really scared. My hcg levels were 3930 and my progesterone is only 9.3 I should be 5 weeks 4 days


Your HCG is fine...its within normal range :winkwink:. However, are you on supplements for that progesterone? I would def get on something asap as it is low. What did your dr office say about the numbers??? Do you go back for another draw?


----------



## hot momma

We also had miscarriage in June and found out today I'm pregnant due next may. As a result we're both terrified of the same thing happening again


----------



## EMTAmanda

I go back in the morning for more labs And to see if my hcg is rising as normal and if my progesterone has increased at all and probably be put on injections or suppositories


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you. Rested up this afternoon and will tomorrow before I go to work again. Had slightly tinged CM earlier but no more blood, fingers crossed everythin goes ok now xx


----------



## manuiti

Hi ladies. Hope it's okay for me to join you on here? 

Yesterday I got my first ever natural bfp at 13dpo after losing both our babies after our first round of IVF (ICSI). Today's exactly 3 months since that horrible last still scan. I know I'm going to be terrified each time there's a scan to go to and that I won't breathe until I see that little heartbeat, but I refuse to let that fear take away the joy of being pregnant. I've got a good feeling about this one too so am just going to go with the flow and try to enjoy every moment.

My RE sent me for my first bloods today - HCG, progesterone and estradiol - but was told I won't get the results till 6pm on Monday! Torture!

My estimated due date is May 16th.

Hope you're all doing ok.
:flower:


----------



## jessielyn

Hi all im new here hope its ok if i join

Im in need if some support i just found out tuesday im pregnant again after mc in june i go tomorrow to get more blood work to see if my numbers arr doubleing like they arr supposed to but im am so nervous i think im going to go crazy!


----------



## bamagurl

Jessilyn~ congrats & sorry for your loss back in June. 

I'm anxiously awaiting my confirmation apt tomorrow. I'm so scared I'm going to go & the test be negative. Since my mmc it's like I'm scared I can't trust my body :( 
Thoughts would be appreciated. 

I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome new ladies. :)

Bamagirl - I hope your appointment goes great today. :)


----------



## Storm7

Welcome new ladies. Sorry for your losses. 

Good luck today bamagirl. 

MMM - sorry to hear you are spotting. I hope it stops soon. 

AFM - scan date is going to be the 17th and got a 3+ on the digi today. Never got a 3+ last time and I had a bad feeling about bein stuck on 2-3 weeks.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Welcome new comers!

Bama-good luck!!! I feel the same way! I go back in this morning for repeat bloods...Wednesday my progesterone was low :-( I honestly don't know what to think at this point because this pregnancy hasn't felt like my miscarriage but it also hasn't felt quite like my pregnancy with my sons either. I'm praying my levels are great today! I'm so nervous!


----------



## bamagurl

Emtamanda- will say a little prayer for you today! Please let us know what they say. I keep trying to remember every pregnancy is different but different is so scary when you have had a loss before!


----------



## Storm7

I have my fingers crossed for you EMTAmanda.


----------



## yoyojojo

i'd love to join baby due 14 may - its taken 28 months & 1 MC to get here

haven't even told husband yet was gong to see how long i could last - he was nearly more upset than I was after MC last year


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies.

Sadly, AF showed up just a moment ago, but I'm not as sad as I thought I was going to be as we've scheduled our very first IUI for September 17th.

Hopefully I'll be back in a few weeks with a sticky bean!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm so sorry to hear that stuck!!!!

I'm waiting on my results. She stat'ed my blod so it should be back in an hour or two. I'm super nervous because I'm kind of cramping...it's more like a weird nauseating pulling "pain"


----------



## Storm7

So sorry stuckinoki. Fingers crossed for the IUI. 

EMTAmanda - still have my fingers crossed for you too x


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm waiting.... Not very patiently but I'm waiting lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

My hcg nearly doubled (in 42 hours) and my progesterone went up to 10! Not great but looking more optimistic!!! I have to start progesterone supplements tomorrow


----------



## Courtney917

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So beyond happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Def start that progesterone and get it checked again to make sure its increasing!!! I'm soooo happy for you!


----------



## bamagurl

That is wonderful! So happy for you!


----------



## manuiti

Stucki - so sorry af showed up. Fingers crossed for your iui. :hugs:

Amanda - wonderful news on your doubling!!! Things are definitely looking up. :thumbup:

As for me I got my results back today. HCG only 67.2 but the lab range for 4 weeks is 50-500 and progesterone is 16.89 with a lab range of 11.22 - 90 for the first trimester. My RE said I'm pregnant but on the low side and I'll be going for another HCG test on Monday. So I suppose I'm looking for that number to have quadrupled by then. Fingers crossed!

Hope everyone's doing ok. :flower:


----------



## Courtney917

How far along are you? When I was 12 dpo my hcg was 52.


----------



## Courtney917

manuiti said:


> Stucki - so sorry af showed up. Fingers crossed for your iui. :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - wonderful news on your doubling!!! Things are definitely looking up. :thumbup:
> 
> As for me I got my results back today. HCG only 67.2 but the lab range for 4 weeks is 50-500 and progesterone is 16.89 with a lab range of 11.22 - 90 for the first trimester. My RE said I'm pregnant but on the low side and I'll be going for another HCG test on Monday. So I suppose I'm looking for that number to have quadrupled by then. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. :flower:

Duh nevermind, I read your post too fast. I am sure you are okay :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thank you girls!!! My midwife said we are definitely stay on top of the progeaterone and check it often  I'm feeling much more confident now!!!! Thanks so much girls I'm literally smiling still since I got my results!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news Amanda!!!! So happy for you. X


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Can I join you lovely ladies. My EDD is may 4th (will know for sure on sept27th when I go for my dating scan). I had a mc in jan at 7 weeks so I feel like I'm walking on the knifes edge at them moment, I think I will feel slightly better once I get to 8 weeks. 

Wishing us all a happy, healthy and uneventful 9 months xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome Foxy xxxx

Morning ladies. 

Today is my last day of POAS. 

ICs are now the same colour and FRER has test darker than control so I don't think that keeping going is going to do anything than cause me worry. And this pregnancy is going to be stress and worry free. 

Here they are, my final tests:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/53A1B67B-8604-4E2D-888B-C9B3483E6869-26635-0000378CFD7DA1A3.jpg


----------



## Storm7

Welcome Foxy. 

CupcakeBaby- fab tests! I too have decided that the 3+ is as good as it gets and to stop stick peeing!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely tests cupcake :) x


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, I read this thread yesterday but didnt have the guts to write and I am not sure I will even press submit reply yet but.... can I join you all?

My history is long and complicated so very quickly. I have an eight year old boy Morgan, a seven year old Naomi-Mae and a four year old Kaysie Blossom with me. I also have Honey who was stillborn in May 2007 at 36+6 and Riley Rae who was stillborn in April 2011 at 24+3, as well as eleven first tri loses (seven between August 08 and September 2010, one in June 11, one in December 11, Jan 12 and May 12). 

My EDD is around the 18th May.


----------



## Storm7

Tasha - I can not imagine what you have been through and can only say you must be very strong. Welcome to this group. I hope we can help support you through this pregnancy an in getting your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

If I've got my dates right, I'm 5 1/2 weeks today. I had a MC on 27th July at 5 1/2 weeks, so I'm quite nervous at the moment. I got pregnant again straight away, which is why I'm unsure about my dates! But I should be due on 9th May if all goes to plan this time. This will be my first. 
Despite the nerves however, I'm feeling more positive. I just had a 'bad feeling' last time. 

Congratulations to you all x


----------



## Tournesol

Tasha, there are no words. So so sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Tasha said:


> Hi girls, I read this thread yesterday but didnt have the guts to write and I am not sure I will even press submit reply yet but.... can I join you all?
> 
> My history is long and complicated so very quickly. I have an eight year old boy Morgan, a seven year old Naomi-Mae and a four year old Kaysie Blossom with me. I also have Honey who was stillborn in May 2007 at 36+6 and Riley Rae who was stillborn in April 2011 at 24+3, as well as eleven first tri loses (seven between August 08 and September 2010, one in June 11, one in December 11, Jan 12 and May 12).
> 
> My EDD is around the 18th May.

I'm so sorry. That is horrible. Thank god for your healthy children. I hope you have a healthy 9 months. Do they know what caused all of your losses?


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Storm, Tournesol and Courtney.

Welcome Tournesol, a scan will help you to be sure of your dates. 

Courtney, my two girls died from medical negligence and my miscarriages are due to various clotting disorders.


----------



## barack

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies.
> Just wondering how many other Cautiously pregnant ladies there are out there...
> 
> I have just found out that we are pregnant again after a loss in June.
> I am absolutely terrified!!!
> 
> Would really love some lovely ladies to help me out through this time.....
> 
> :flower: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> *April 28th -*
> Franks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May 2013
> 1st*
> Courtney917
> 
> *2nd*
> 
> *3rd*
> 
> *4th*
> Mummy To Be
> Storm 7
> EMT Amanda
> 
> *5th*
> 
> *6th*
> MissMummyMoo
> *7th*
> 
> *8th*
> NewToAllThis
> *9th*
> 
> *10th *
> CupcakeBaby
> *11th *
> 
> *12th*
> 
> *13th*
> 
> *14th*
> 
> *15th*
> 
> *16th*
> 
> *17th*
> 
> *18th*
> 
> *19th*
> 
> *20th*
> 
> *21st*
> 
> *22nd*
> 
> *23rd*
> 
> *24th*
> 
> *25th *
> 
> *26th *
> 
> *27th *
> 
> *28th*
> 
> *29th*
> 
> *30th*
> 
> *31st*


:happydance: add me too... after an ectopic in June am pregnant and due on the 1st of may.:happydance:


----------



## Tournesol

Tasha said:


> Thank you Storm, Tournesol and Courtney.
> 
> Welcome Tournesol, a scan will help you to be sure of your dates.
> 
> Courtney, my two girls died from medical negligence and my miscarriages are due to various clotting disorders.


I know, I will go for a scan, but I'm hesitant as I started spotting when I got home after the scan last time and then miscarried the next day. 
I know the scan had nothing to do with it, but I just want to wait a little longer this time x

I just can't imagine how terrible your losses must have been for you.


----------



## Courtney917

Tasha said:


> Thank you Storm, Tournesol and Courtney.
> 
> Welcome Tournesol, a scan will help you to be sure of your dates.
> 
> Courtney, my two girls died from medical negligence and my miscarriages are due to various clotting disorders.

My goodness, I am so sorry.


----------



## rainbows1424

Hello everyone! Mind if I crash your thread? I spent the morning reading through the 19 pages of posts from all of you and just want to say congratulations and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us. 

As for me, I have suffered 3 miscarriages since November 2011 and was supposed to have a polyp/fibroid removed on Friday, only to take an HPT on Tuesday to find it was positive. I'm trying to stay positive and hopeful, but am being realistic as well. After two healthy, full-term, and uneventful pregnancies, the last being nearly 6 years ago, I haven't been able to stay pregnant past 6 weeks. Based on my LMP, I am just over 4 weeks and am due around May 17. 

I have a scan scheduled for the end of the month when I'm 6.5 weeks so here's to another long TWW! 

I'll be better about remembering everyone later, but for now... these are the posts that stood out to me:

Tasha, I'm so sorry for your losses. You are clearly a strong person and I hope we'll be able to help and support you through the scary first trimester.

Cupcake, those are great tests! I just took a FRER and the control line was darker than the test line too! Such a good feeling!

Amanda, your midwife and birth center sound amazing! I'm on progesterone (and prednisone and baby aspirin) as well so fingers crossed it works for us!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So glad you've joined Tasha. We will have healthy babies I promise you :hugs: 

Welcome to all the new members :) xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Welcome to the newest new comers!!! May we al have beautiful May flowers!!!! I started my progesterone supplements tonight and I'm feeling a bit more optimistic! Still no real breast pain which makes me nervouse but just praying it's a fourth pregnancy kind of thing. Yay for my fellow progesterone ladies!!! Hope this does the trick for us! How are you Mummy?


----------



## sandrab

I am due my baby on may 8th after 3 mmc in the last year and the death of my daughter in 2004, 

On aspirin and having a scan on Tuesday before I start heparin injections 

Terrified as I have had no pregnancy symptoms but 3 positive tests 
Xx


----------



## Courtney917

EMTAmanda said:


> Welcome to the newest new comers!!! May we al have beautiful May flowers!!!! I started my progesterone supplements tonight and I'm feeling a bit more optimistic! Still no real breast pain which makes me nervouse but just praying it's a fourth pregnancy kind of thing. Yay for my fellow progesterone ladies!!! Hope this does the trick for us! How are you Mummy?

What dose did they put you on for the progesterone? Make sure they check your levels again. I requested it and found it dropped so they increased my dosage. I requested another test to make sure things are okay. I know this is the reason for my losses so I am being extra careful:thumbup:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Because my levels are rising she suggested a progesterone cream for now but I have to call Monday and schedule another lab to check them VERY often she said. I'm so worried though I'm starting to feel like mAybe this one is another blighted ovum because my boobs don't hardly hurt at all and I have some symptoms but nothing like ds#2. What is everyone's current symptoms? I've been having some mild cramping, bad constipation, mild nausea off and on, and fatigue but not as bad as ds#2 but more tired than our loss. I'm so worried


----------



## bamagurl

sending positive thoughts your way emtamanda! I also start worrying about my symptoms not being good enough but also trying to remember each pregnancy is different so I don't get too freaked out! Right now I am super tired, witchy attitude, sore boobs off and on, bloated belly, nausea on and off & that is all I can think of right now....


----------



## Storm7

I am tired. So, so tired. Also feeling nauseous on and off. Boobs not really sore but not normal... More sensitive is probably a better description. Very emotional and sensitive. But incredibly worried. Can't wait for the next 8 days to pass so that it is scan day. Just hope that all is well when we get there too.


----------



## Courtney917

EMTAmanda said:


> Because my levels are rising she suggested a progesterone cream for now but I have to call Monday and schedule another lab to check them VERY often she said. I'm so worried though I'm starting to feel like mAybe this one is another blighted ovum because my boobs don't hardly hurt at all and I have some symptoms but nothing like ds#2. What is everyone's current symptoms? I've been having some mild cramping, bad constipation, mild nausea off and on, and fatigue but not as bad as ds#2 but more tired than our loss. I'm so worried

Okay good, yes very often is important!! Mine went from 9.9 to 18.45 (with 200 mg of suppositories to 15.9). So I am now on 200 mg suppositories and 200 mg of prog by mouth. I am getting my levels checked again tomorrow.:thumbup: HOPING they went back up to at least where they were!!!

My symptoms: very sore boobs, slight nausea in morning and more severe in mid afternoon, acid reflux, food aversions, dull cramping especially when standing for a long time. I have a lot of symptoms but they are on the mild end...I think alot has to do with the progesterone though. 

I'm so happy your levels are rising. When do you go back for a scan? I think you mentioned it but I forgot.


----------



## padbrat

hey all..

there are some familiar friends in here already (hey Tash and Mani) so I thought I would drop by and say hello too!

I am supposedly due on 6th May and this is my 7th pregnancy. No survivors as yet as they have all been male and unfortunately i can't carry boys. Am hoping and hoping this is a girl this time.

Have had a scan at 5 wks, saw pregnancy and yolk sac. Have been spotting for a week, for no apparent reason, which is worrying. Am hoping it is old implant blood coming out. Time will tell.

Symptoms: tiredness, moodiness, sore boobs, heart burn, peeing at night...

As my sign says... Hope is important... my new mantra!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Courtney917 said:


> EMTAmanda said:
> 
> 
> Because my levels are rising she suggested a progesterone cream for now but I have to call Monday and schedule another lab to check them VERY often she said. I'm so worried though I'm starting to feel like mAybe this one is another blighted ovum because my boobs don't hardly hurt at all and I have some symptoms but nothing like ds#2. What is everyone's current symptoms? I've been having some mild cramping, bad constipation, mild nausea off and on, and fatigue but not as bad as ds#2 but more tired than our loss. I'm so worried
> 
> Okay good, yes very often is important!! Mine went from 9.9 to 18.45 (with 200 mg of suppositories to 15.9). So I am now on 200 mg suppositories and 200 mg of prog by mouth. I am getting my levels checked again tomorrow.:thumbup: HOPING they went back up to at least where they were!!!
> 
> My symptoms: very sore boobs, slight nausea in morning and more severe in mid afternoon, acid reflux, food aversions, dull cramping especially when standing for a long time. I have a lot of symptoms but they are on the mild end...I think alot has to do with the progesterone though.
> 
> I'm so happy your levels are rising. When do you go back for a scan? I think you mentioned it but I forgot.Click to expand...

I haven't even made another appointment when my midwife called Friday with my results I was so excite I don't even ask when I needed to come back haha! But she mentioned a scan at 7 weeks. I'm calling in the morning to schedule my appointment for my next level check. My breast are burning now....weird haha I'm very tired too and having much more discharge than normally (no odor itching or burning though) frequent potty trips, and cravings!!!


----------



## BklynChick74

Hey ladies I would love to crash your thread and start by saying I am my heart goes out to those women who have suffered multiple losses. Strong isn't a strong enough word I could use to describe you incredible ladies. I have suffered one MC several months ago and like many of you I am cautiously optimistic. MY EDD is May 17th and aside for the rolling cramps i have no symptoms. Not sure how i feel about that but I will just take it in stride since it is still early. 

I feel a little stuck because i was not planning to start TTCing again until next month to give me a chance to find a new OB/GYN and I am wondering is it to early for me to look for a mid wife....ugh so many uncertainties....


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies :) 
Sorry i have been MIA lately.. everything good with us... My poor DS ( he is 18 months) and we have been in and out of hospital over the last 4 days with him and asthma attacks :( The poor little thing :( It sucks!!! 

How is everyone feeling?? I am super super tired and also really dehydrated!!!! But when i drink water i just want more and more which is great but than i get so full and bloated and i look about 6 months preggers and i physically cant drink anymore yet i want and crave more lol... Has this happened to anyone else before??? lol it is super annoying lol.... 

Can we get a quick run down of all new members and their EDD's so i can add them to front page??? :) Thanks ladies xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mummy to be

Also just realized that today is the mark when we lost our last baby 6+3 weeks :( What a crappy day!!! I hope that we make it to 40+ weeks this time and have a amazing healthy baby :)


----------



## bamagurl

I am a newbie. My edd is May 9th. :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

hey im vicki im very scared found out im pg after a mc 5-7-12 due 20-5-13


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks ladies :) Congrats and Welcome.. i will add you both to front page now :) <3


----------



## BklynChick74

I'm a newbie. Just joined the thread today. Edd is may 17th 2012. Hi everyone


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there babe :) Have added you to the front page list :) <3 :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Hello all!

Newbie here... due around May 17th after 2 losses and 1 chemical. Praying for sticky beans for all of us this time around!


----------



## yoyojojo

i'm new due 14 May - Terrified after miscarriage would like some symptoms


----------



## Storm7

Wow! Lots of new ladies! 

Hi mummy to be - sorry ds has been sick. Was starting to worry that we hadn't seen you so glad you're back. 

AFM - still worried (really wish i could shake the fear of losin again) and wishing the week away so that my scan gets here faster. 

Happy Monday all!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: storm PAL is so scary :( 

How's everyone else? Welcome to all the newbies. 

I'm feeling really sick right now. Ive had such a crap nights sleep, I've been sweating and awake about 6 times!! Feeling awful right now x


----------



## Storm7

Sickness is a good sign isn't it? At least that is what I am telling myself! 

I have a new scan date due to hospital confusion so only have to wait till Friday now! Fingers crossed all will be well.


----------



## robinson380

Happy Monday :) I have been a little nauseous off and on and nipples tender at times but that is it which has me worried. My EDD is 5/9/2012 after 1 mmc in June.


----------



## cgav1424

Good morning ladies!

The only symptoms I've had are being tired, being hot and peeing... A lot! My breasts aren't very sore... maybe a niggle here and there. Some nausea, but rarely. I'm just a little over 4 weeks so I don't really expect any symptoms for another week or two. But I haven't made it past 6 weeks in any of my miscarriages, so I'm trying to remain hopeful and positive, but realistic as well. After my last m/c, my OB did an HSG and found a small polyp/fibroid (he wasn't sure which) and said that it may be the cause of all my m/c if the embryo was implanting on it instead of the uterine wall. They made me wait 7 weeks before scheduling my procedure to remove it (because he was really busy and my case was non-emergent) and I got my BFP three days before the procedure. So, we cancelled it and are just crossing our fingers. He is treating me empirically with baby aspirin, progesterone and prednisone. 

I know it's hard to get excited because we're all so scared and nervous, but I think we should all try and enjoy our pregnancy one day at a time for as long as we're blessed to have our babies... which I hope to the highest heavens is at 37+ weeks for all of us! 

I'm going to end all my posts with a positive thought to counteract all the nervousness and anxiety I'm feeling... my last pg was chemical so I never got a dark positive. This time, at 17 dpo... the test line was darker than the control line! It made my day. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think sickness is a good sign, well it is for me as I didn't have any last time but did with my other 2 pregnancies.

Yey for the scan date being brought forward hun :) which hospital you going to? BAGH, DMH or UND? x


----------



## Tournesol

Hello everyone,
I need help please! What can I do about indigestion and bloating? I had to get up at 5am to go to work today and I was nearly doubled over with indigestion pain. Then my coffee made me feel sick and on top of that, I'm exhausted from hardly any sleep. 
Happy Monday :haha:


----------



## Storm7

DMH. Although I would select BA or UHD as prefered delivery locations. Just took the earliest scan offered!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I did too! They offered me DMH or BAGH and I said wherever was quickest but I'd prefer BAGH.

Does anyone know if you can pay the NHS for a private scan? I would like a scan around 9 weeks to check everything's going ok (we lost baby at 8+3) bu the cheapest I can find is £99 which we really can't afford right now x


----------



## yoyojojo

i hate wishing time away - i just want to know its going to be ok

I haven't told anyone - i know I cant be strong enough for other people if it goes wrong

reading everyone posts is so helpful some ladies have symptoms, others don't, some ladies symptoms are coming & going it helps take the edge off the worry.

thank you


----------



## Storm7

MMM - you can't pay the NHS for a scan unfortunately. I tried with my last pregnancy. DH and I ended up booking with babybond but never made the scan date. They did refund the deposit and seemed very friendly. How is everyone today?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How's everyone feeling this morning? 

The NHS would make so much money offering private scans I think. For my scan at 11.50am and I'm so scared. I dreamt last night that we went for the scan and there was nothing there :cry: x


----------



## BklynChick74

MissMummyMoo said:


> How's everyone feeling this morning?
> 
> The NHS would make so much money offering private scans I think. For my scan at 11.50am and I'm so scared. I dreamt last night that we went for the scan and there was nothing there :cry: x

I am sure everything is well. I think your nerves are definately getting the best of you - I been having strange dreams revolving around babies since I got married last year. Try not to worry to much and enjoy your pregnancy with happy thoughts of that bundle of joy that will be in your arms very soon:hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Hey girls, and :wave: to the newbies, especially the lovely Pad!!! :hugs: I'm sooooo wishing for Team Pink for you hun.

Hope everyone's doing ok and coping with the anxiety of this and the lovely symptoms. Ugh! I got my first ms yesterday which wasn't fun, especially so early on. I'm also bloating already, had that metallic taste in my mouth a couple of times, was totally off milk this morning, had mega salt cravings this afternoon and I'm so so tired too. Last time all I had at this point were a few twinges and twangs.

Good news for me today is that I got the results on my 2nd bHCG test back and although my first one was on the low side of normal, this second one has me back on track according to www.betabase.info and over the past four days my numbers have been doubling ever 36 hours. Huge sigh of relief as when my RE said the first one was a bit low my heart totally sank.

MTB - my current guess at my due date is May 16th.

Big :hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## MizzPodd

.


----------



## MizzPodd

I am actually shocked I can even write about this, I have been struggling ever since. On July 4th I went to use the bathroom and then felt something coming out, it was like a sac so I immediately just held it in and screamed and went to lay down. My husband didn't know what was going on and called 911. Got to the hospital and the ER doctor said I was miscariaging and sent to delivery.... HOWEVER, when I got there, they did an ultrasound and the baby was fine, and healthy with a strong heartbeat... 18 weeks + 5 days along (which was actually almost a week ahead)... They told me as long as i didn;t have an infection that I could be sent to a high risk facility and they would sew up my cervix... Unfortunately, I begin getting a high fever, and they discovered I had an infection... They assumed it was baby, which is why I was in premature labor. I still can't go into more details because it is just too hard to deal with. I still can't believe it. The fluid they got showed it WAS NOT my beautiful angel, they do not know where it was coming from. But my water broke and there was nothing else they could. Within less than 24 hours, I went from having a great normal pregnancy, to going into labor and delivering a baby boy. It happened so fast, and we were sent home the next day. To have your baby one minute, and then to suddenly lose him with no explanation is heartbreaking.

My strong prince lived on his own for 2 hours after he was born. We did not want to know the sex, so my husband was the one to tell me the sex. My daughter was able to see her little brother and say hi (she is almost two). We were together as a family, and I will cherish this moment for the rest of my life.

I am still grieving, it has not even been a month yet, and I just can't believe it. I see him everyday and every night. He looked beautiful, just like his daddy. I know he sleeping peacefully, and never suffered. He is our guardian angel and protecting his family now.

I am here because I just need someone to talk to. I don't know anyone who has gone through this, and it is hard for them to understand...
A parent is not supposed to outlive their child.... Especially like this...

I just started getting out o the house, and it hurts to see all of these pregnant woman. I was at the dentist and a pregnant chose to sit right next to me when there were empty seats everywhere... and the dentist assistant working on my tooth was pregnant... I mean it feels like I keep getting slapped over and over. My post appt is August 10th and we want to start trying again when the doctor clears us.

There may be some type of blood disorder I have that may make me prone to infections more when pregnant, and they said if it the case, I will take baby asprin during my pregnancy from now on. I pray that is the case, and this never happens again... My cervix was normal, and was not incompetent or anything....

Ladies please stay strong, and know our angels are with us always, in our hearts. for everyone. We are strong beautiful women to go through this, and still keep pushing on...

In loving memory of my baby boy
Dejuan Jr.
7 ounces and 8 1/2 inches


----------



## MizzPodd

Okay, Hi ladies!! 

I copied and pasted my story because it was too much to write out again... Plus, the fact that it has only been two months since I said goodbye... and only been a few weeks since we were told we lost a boy not girl.... It was all very overwhelming, but I am cautiously nut happy to say that I am Preggos!! My due date is May 21st 2013 :)
I just knew I was pregnant before the tests though, and so did hubby. We are very excited and optimistic. I know everything happens for a reason, so I am going to think positive thoughts. I don't want to dwell on negative thoughts, but only beautiful ones about this new baby I am growing inside.


----------



## MizzPodd

I just got back from my post partum check up and my doctor just told us that the pathologist confirmed our baby was actually a GIRL... Not a boy... It feels like I am grieving all over again.... This whole time we thought it was a boy, and now I just don't know what to do. We already have everything completed with the boy information, social security number.... everything... I just had necklace made and engraved with our boy information on it... I am so overwhelmed now. Our ern has Dejuan Jr. on it. We have been getting so much much better dealing with this, and now we find out our boy was a girl... I am at my wits end... Now we have to change everything as far as birth cert. death cert. funeral information, tell family. Ladies I am so heartbroken and it feels like two swords have gone right through my heart. I have grieved for the loss of a boy, and now I have lost a girl... This is so hard to handle. It's bad enough they said the autopsy was fine, meaning our baby was perfectly fine. But to say oh it was really a girl. Oh my goodness I just lost a baby girl :nop e: I just can't believe it...


----------



## Courtney917

MizzPodd said:


> I just got back from my post partum check up and my doctor just told us that the pathologist confirmed our baby was actually a GIRL... Not a boy... It feels like I am grieving all over again.... This whole time we thought it was a boy, and now I just don't know what to do. We already have everything completed with the boy information, social security number.... everything... I just had necklace made and engraved with our boy information on it... I am so overwhelmed now. Our ern has Dejuan Jr. on it. We have been getting so much much better dealing with this, and now we find out our boy was a girl... I am at my wits end... Now we have to change everything as far as birth cert. death cert. funeral information, tell family. Ladies I am so heartbroken and it feels like two swords have gone right through my heart. I have grieved for the loss of a boy, and now I have lost a girl... This is so hard to handle. It's bad enough they said the autopsy was fine, meaning our baby was perfectly fine. But to say oh it was really a girl. Oh my goodness I just lost a baby girl :nop e: I just can't believe it...

I'm so sorry for your loss. Such a sad story. Lots of luck with your new baby!!!! I am sure everything will be okay :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney917 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my post partum check up and my doctor just told us that the pathologist confirmed our baby was actually a GIRL... Not a boy... It feels like I am grieving all over again.... This whole time we thought it was a boy, and now I just don't know what to do. We already have everything completed with the boy information, social security number.... everything... I just had necklace made and engraved with our boy information on it... I am so overwhelmed now. Our ern has Dejuan Jr. on it. We have been getting so much much better dealing with this, and now we find out our boy was a girl... I am at my wits end... Now we have to change everything as far as birth cert. death cert. funeral information, tell family. Ladies I am so heartbroken and it feels like two swords have gone right through my heart. I have grieved for the loss of a boy, and now I have lost a girl... This is so hard to handle. It's bad enough they said the autopsy was fine, meaning our baby was perfectly fine. But to say oh it was really a girl. Oh my goodness I just lost a baby girl :nop e: I just can't believe it...
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. Such a sad story. Lots of luck with your new baby!!!! I am sure everything will be okay :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. We are still waiting for the final pathologist report so we can get the name changed on everything. Then, she will truly be at peace:flower:

Right now I just feel blessed to have my rainbow baby


----------



## LeeC

Hey my lovelies.

EDD is 19th May, which happens to be my wedding anniversary. After 10 sad losses hoping this is my miracle. Pregnancy after loss/losses is tough.

Wishing a h&h 9 months to all and thinking Pink for Padbrat x.


----------



## MizzPodd

LeeC said:


> Hey my lovelies.
> 
> EDD is 19th May, which happens to be my wedding anniversary. After 10 sad losses hoping this is my miracle. Pregnancy after loss/losses is tough.
> 
> Wishing a h&h 9 months to all and thinking Pink for Padbrat x.

I'm so sorry about your losses. I pray this is your miracle rainbow baby... My anniversary is May 17! So we both may have our babies on our wedding days. That would be very rewarding


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi lovely ladies and good morning,

Quick question, for those who are pregnant, are your doctors/midwives wanting you to come in sooner than later because of the past losses? I am asking because I delivered July 5th, and now am pregnant 2 months later. I didn't have sex until I was cleared at my post partum appt, but considering I delivered at 18 + 5 weeks, and am pregnant soon after, I wonder if the doctor will want me to come in before 8 weeks... I called this morning to confirm my referral to OB (takes 48 hrs to process).
When I spoke to the referral lady, she said I may have to come in earlier, and that she would talk to a nurse and doctor to see what I should do. I am not worried about complications because I know that it was meant to be, but I am just anxious to hear back from them to know if I have to come in sooner or later.

Also, no one in my family knows I am preggos because we are still healing from our angel, and we just want to wait until maybe 5 months (when I delivered before). Is that selfish of us? We live in a different state 7 hours away from most famlily because of being in the military, so no one will see us until Thanksgiving...
My mom will see us at the end of October (I'll be 10 or 11 weeks) because I am going dress shopping for her wedding!!! Get this, she gets married June 28th 2013, and my due date is May 21, 2013!! When she finds out, hopefully she will be okay with it because I will have the baby before her wedding, so we can still make it. She really needs me to be there for her on that day, so I just keep thinking I was so blessed to have this baby now and the due date be before her wedding. So she told me I couldn't get pregnant in October or November lol But she doesn't know I'm preggos because I don't want to overwhelm her, and just because I want to let my baby cook a while before we share this news. We're not ready to hear anyone's opinion if it is negative right now...

Okay I ramble when I anxious, so sorry for switching subjects, but the first one was asking if anyone has had to go in earlier this pregnancy? I know I got pregnant only 2 months after, so I assume that will play a factor. My doctor did say that we could start trying right away so.....
Second question, am I being selfish for not wanting to tell anyone about this pregnancy? It's happened so quickly you know.


----------



## Tournesol

MizzPodd, I am so so sorry. What a terribly sad story.
You seem very positive though, I do hope that this one sticks properly for you xx :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Tournesol said:


> MizzPodd, I am so so sorry. What a terribly sad story.
> You seem very positive though, I do hope that this one sticks properly for you xx :hugs:

Thank you:flower: I figured that the only way I can get through this pregnancy is to be positive, and enjoy it. NO BAD THOUGHTS!! Of course they creep in every now and then, but I try to distract my thoughts to something else.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mizz I am so sorry for your losses but I love your positive attitude! Well done you, I know it can't be easy to keep a PMA :flower: x


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hey ladies! Sorry that I've been away I've been so tired and sick at times that I haven't felt like moving haha! My midwife's scheduler said they don't typically do scans until 20 weeks do I'm going to be a bad girl and go to the emergency room for one haha I just can't possibly wait that long without going completely crazy!


----------



## Courtney917

EMTAmanda said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry that I've been away I've been so tired and sick at times that I haven't felt like moving haha! My midwife's scheduler said they don't typically do scans until 20 weeks do I'm going to be a bad girl and go to the emergency room for one haha I just can't possibly wait that long without going completely crazy!

That's crazy!!!! I would totally go to ER! It has crossed my mind as well quite a few times, I have to wait til the 24th and I am going nuts, I couldn't imagine waiting til 20 weeks. Did they explain why they wait that long?


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, here we have a 12 week one as standard.

I will probably have weekly from 6 weeks ish, until 13 weeks then growth scans begin at 16 weeks and continue fortnightly, and possibly reassurance scans in the middle of those. Thats if I get that far.


----------



## MightyMom

I went in for my first appointment this morning and my doctor wanted me to get a scan straight away. I wasn't expecting that. I hope they give you an early scan, if only for your peace of mind.

Also, we are not telling anyone about this pregnancy until Christmas. I plan to go home for Christmas this year (I don't usually) and will give my mom a poem for her present. Then we'll tell the rest of the family. I think when you are PAL you feel differently about when to break the news, it is a totally personal decision. Some ladies tell right away, some wait until the third tri. Good luck in what you decide MizzPodd.

Lee: What a cool coincidence! Somehow it just seems like everything is in place for you. I believe when that happens in life it is because we are where we are supposed to be.

Amanda: I'm not sure I could wait until 12 weeks! Although, ironically, that was my plan with this pregnancy so I wouldn't go crazy with worry. So much for plans!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm getting quite bad pains at the moment :cry: not sure if they're wind or cramps bur also got watery red blood when wiping. I am so so scared :cry: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:(

Hope it all stops soon and is nothing sweetie. 

I'm awake with poop/gas pains and nausea. I know I won't be able to get back to sleep for ages now.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw MissMM, I hope it's just a small bleed. I've been feeling lots of aches and cramping too. Take it easy and stay off your feet tomorrow.


----------



## Storm7

Keeping everything crossed for you MMM. Can you spend the day resting with feet up? Maybe head down to urgent care - they arranged a scan for me last preg when I started spotting.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I managed to get back to sleep. Still had the pains this morning but just brown blood again. Dunno if it was constipation so going to see what I can take for it x


----------



## BklynChick74

MMM please take it easy and relax. I hope it really is nothing and you have a H and H 9 months.


----------



## manuiti

Hope you're managed to rest MMM. Got my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

It is great I feel like all my friends are here! Lee, Manu, Tash, Mighty... and so many more to get to know! Ladies.. is it coincidence we are all here together? I think not!

MM I have had spotting on and off for about a week and a half. How far along are you? Could it be implantation?

Miz I salute your bravery. You have truly been through it lady. x

And of course... thank you so much ladies for the pinkness!!

Not sure if I am on front page.. but I am padbrat... I am on my 7th pregnancy (none survived so far)... and I am due around ish... 6th May 2013... please please please!!!


----------



## Tasha

Mighty I wont tell until at least Christmas but probably 24 weeks + if I get that far.

MMM, I hope you're okay and everything has settled.

Pad, It is sooooo nice that so many of the recurrent pregnancy loss girls are pregnant at the same time. I love your way of thinking, that we are meant to go through PARL together. And hopefully Hope will be joining us in here too :happydance:

We have everything crossed for you hun, and I am thinking pink for you too.


----------



## padbrat

Aww Tash... it does mean so much to me xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

MM hugs and more hugs!!! I pray it is just the cervix old blood.


----------



## Storm7

Thinking pink for you padbrat. 

MMM - how you doing now?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

How lovely that all you PARL ladies are here together. :) Huge congrats I really hope this is it for all of you. You've all been so brave. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Still bleeding brown. I don't think it is anything to worry about really anymore. The scan dated me at 5+3 on the day of the scan but I dated it at 6+2. I've gor another scan on 25th x


----------



## Tasha

I think it is just the bleed that they mentioned at the scan MMM. 1mm at that gestation can change a week, so that really isnt anything to worry about.


----------



## EMTAmanda

MMM hoping it all stops soon!  I'm going to the er tomorrow for a scan and talked to my midwife and she is going to order one for oct 3rd but I can't wait that long!!! This progesterone is making me SICK is that normal? Or maybe it's just normal ms? Ugh idk. It I feel rough! I'm tired but feel much more energized than my pregnancy with ds2 maybe because I don't have the luxury of all day naps this time? I'm definitely constipated though!!! Horribly! I made my fb announcement the other day...my theory is I don't want this baby's life to not be known or if we do loose Jim/her I don't want to pretend like it never happened so why not share my joy!?! I'm just excited!


----------



## Tasha

Amanda the progesterone can highten symptoms, yes x


----------



## MightyMom

MMM: Did the bleeding happen the day after your scan? I have heard that is a normal reaction and probably nothing to worry about. Especially if it only happens when you wipe.
Amanda: The last time I went to the ER for a scan, they were barely able to make anything out and I was at 14 weeks. Is there a private scan place you can go to with better equipment maybe?


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thank you tasha! And unfortunately not mighty... Our private scan places only do gender and 3d ultrasounds not early scans like this :-( but my best friend went to the same er I am going to when she had cramps and she said she got to see her son's heartbeat and everything great  so I'm hopeful!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mighty no. I've been spotting since around 4 weeks it just got worse last Thursday. 

Fingers crossed you can get a scan Amanda. X


----------



## manuiti

MMM - hope the bleeding stops soon.

Pad - same for you too. Have they given any reason for it?

Amanda - hope your scan tomorrow goes well.

afm - I've clicked back into worry mode now that my RE has said I should go for a scan at 6 weeks. My mind immediately shifted into fear of scans mode which I guess is fair enough seeing as it's only been 3 months since my 11 week scan showed no heartbeat and I'm terrified of seeing (or not seeing) the same thing again. Also my 6 week scan last time was when I found out I'd lost the first of the twins a couple of day earlier. Though to be honest, that scan didn't bother me in the slightest at the time because I was just so excited and thrilled that my IVF worked and that one of my two embies had made it that far against the odds. But it worries me now because I know it can happen and not know until the scan shows it. Okay, I'm rambling now, I must be nervous. I guess this is what being PAL is all about... innocence lost. But to try and end on a positive note, I'm 5 weeks today. Yay! Okay, I'll shut up now.

Hope everyone's doing okay.
:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Aw hun, take heart!! It takes a lot of courage when you are PAL! I am wishing you the best, just try to breathe through it until they tell you a definite yes or no. When is your scan??


----------



## Storm7

So scared this morning. Just hope all is well on the scan.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for the scan storm :flower: x


----------



## Storm7

Heartbeat found! Measuring between 5-6 weeks. No guarantees but feeling very relieved right now.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yay storm!!!!!! Congrats honey! So happy for you! 

I go in this morning for my scan and Im soooo so sick and have this horrid taste in my mouth!!!! I hope this sickness is a good sign and not just the progesterone cream making me sick!!!


----------



## manuiti

MightyMom said:


> When is your scan??

I still have to book it but my RE said the 20th or 21st. I now need to decide if I go to the city to see him which means flights, taxis etc or just find someone locally.

Yay Storm!!! Glad it went well. :thumbup:

I get that metallic taste too Amanda, it's horrible isn't it! Let us know how your scan goes.

:hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news storm. Did you go to BA? Have the rescheduled a rescan? X


----------



## robinson380

The nausea has officially set in this am!!! I am glad I have a box of saltine crackers in my desk :)


----------



## Storm7

MMM - no rescan. Happy with what they saw so next scan will be the 12 weeker. Might book a private one in between.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm waiting at the er with what feels like will be all day!


----------



## pink_bow

Hi ladies :flower: Please can I join?

We found out we are expecting our rainbow on wednesday night and are very excited but nervous.

We lost our 1st at 8 weeks last year and I am praying this one is sticky!

:hugs: to anyone that needs it and congrats everyone :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Pinkbow and welcome :flower: great to see you here :) hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## MightyMom

Yay Storm!! I'm glad your scan went so well!

Amanda: When I went to the ER for a scan I waited for 9 hours before they saw me. And I was bleeding bright red! ERs are so busy, pregnant girls always get pushed to the back of the queue.

Welcome Pink_bow!


----------



## robinson380

welcome pinkbow :) Congrats!!!


----------



## padbrat

Yay for a good scan Storm... what a relief!

I am hoping for a HB at the next one...please please please!!

Welcome Pink x


----------



## manuiti

Welcome pinkbow :wave:

Fingers crossed for that HB Pad!


----------



## EMTAmanda

We have a heart beat!!!!! My iPhone is dying but I had to make that announcement!


----------



## robinson380

I am so happy for you EMTAmanda!!! YAY! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

YAY Amanda!! Congrats!!


----------



## Courtney917

CONGRATS Amanda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww congrats Amanda that's great :flower: x


----------



## pink_bow

Aww congrats EMTamanda! xx


----------



## manuiti

Yay Amanda!!!! That's fab news! :happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

Storm7 said:


> Heartbeat found! Measuring between 5-6 weeks. No guarantees but feeling very relieved right now.

Congrats!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Okay phone charged, heart beat was a lovely 138bpm and baby is measuring to be due May 6th (I guessed may 4th) haha so he/she is pretty much right on track! I'm over the moon excited!!! Heads up ladies!!! There is hope!


----------



## MizzPodd

New to this forum but congrats to all the ladies who had successful scans!!! My first scan is scheduled October 10th! Can't wait. Had possible infection but was told they r negative... They sent out the samples to do a full culture to make sure I don't have an infection. That's how I lost my baby girl and they keep making me explain my loss like I'm just over it. It's barely been two months and only a few weeks since we were told our baby was a girl an not boy. :-( trying to be happy with new pregnancy but the medical people are making it difficult . I pray I don't have any infection and that this baby is doing great. I monitor my body much closer now for any indication of infection. I don't want that to be the reason I lose this one in 2nd trimester....

Well I am feeling blessed nonetheless because I was given another baby an I am going to enjoy this feeling and stay positive. Stuffed my face with crazy foods tonight but am doing my preggo workout in the morning. Goodnight everyone!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi pink bow and congrats!! Keep that optimistic attitude! :-D


----------



## Mirriel

Hey all, sorry to hear about everyones losses. I am currently 7w 3d after losing last pg at 11 weeks so feeling really nervous in run up to 11 weeks but trying tp stay positive..i'm due may 1st, would b lovely to tlk to other ladies who r going through pg after a loss, help support each other n hopefully make some good friends too O:)


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Amanda! Great news!


----------



## manuiti

MizzPodd - really hope there's no infection there. When do you get the results of the culture back? Fingers crossed for you. 

Mirriel - :wave: Welcome. We lost our little girl at a day off 11 weeks too and I feel the same about the run up to that point again. It's so wonderful there's this group here that we can all go through this at pretty much the same time together and be there for each other.

Afm - I've got my first scan booked for the 29th. I'm figuring I should be 7w+2 at that point. We'll see. I can't wait but so I'm nervous, so for now I'm just going to try and not think about it! lol

Hope everyone's doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Manu! I am trying not to think about my next scan either... but as Amanda shows there is hope! 

Congrats amanda lovely HB!!

anyone else peeing like a race horse... all day and all night??? LOL


----------



## MizzPodd

I understand ladies... I lost my baby girl at 18 and a half weeks so I won't even breathe until I am at least 20 weeks :-( hard not to think about though


----------



## Tasha

My main two symptoms are needing to pee and tiredness, the tiredness is crazy. After a couple of hours of being awake, I want a nap.

MizzPodd :hugs: I think that in PAL you dont really feel at ease until the baby is in your arms, or at least that was how it was for me with my fourth when my third grew her wings at 36+6 and has been the same in all my pregnancies since.


----------



## MizzPodd

manuiti said:


> MizzPodd - really hope there's no infection there. When do you get the results of the culture back? Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Mirriel - :wave: Welcome. We lost our little girl at a day off 11 weeks too and I feel the same about the run up to that point again. It's so wonderful there's this group here that we can all go through this at pretty much the same time together and be there for each other.
> 
> Afm - I've got my first scan booked for the 29th. I'm figuring I should be 7w+2 at that point. We'll see. I can't wait but so I'm nervous, so for now I'm just going to try and not think about it! lol
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. :hugs:

Sometime next week. If I don't get a call, all is well


----------



## MizzPodd

Tasha said:


> My main two symptoms are needing to pee and tiredness, the tiredness is crazy. After a couple of hours of being awake, I want a nap.
> 
> MizzPodd :hugs: I think that in PAL you dont really feel at ease until the baby is in your arms, or at least that was how it was for me with my fourth when my third grew her wings at 36+6 and has been the same in all my pregnancies since.

I'm so sorry for your losses:hugs:
I think you are right... I really won't feel at ease until the baby is in my arms  its really true. All I can do is stay positive and pray everything will go great


----------



## pink_bow

Sorry about your loss MizzPodd.

I'm sure you're little girl will be watching over your rainbow - as will yours Tasha.

I am contemplating booking a scan for 8 weeks but don't want to tempt fate xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Congrats on your scan as well storm!!! I can't wait till we are all in the third trimester complaining about sore backs and huge bellies! As for now still no real sore boobs here but ohhhh how I am exhausted! The nausea also hits at random times as well! Most nights I don't even get through the night without making a trip to the loo!


----------



## manuiti

I'm so tired too!!! And not quite a racehorse yet but starting to have to get up in the middle of the night to pee, so maybe more like a racing hedgehog for now...

Fingers crossed for no call then MizzPodd!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## padbrat

Mwahahaha racing hedgehog!!! 

Yes.. apologies Storm congrats on a lovely scan to you too x

Mizzy I think we all feel the same... it is truly heart rending and as some one else has said it is like the innocence and joy has gone out of pregnancy for me... which is wrong to feel I know... as each pregnancy is a miracle... I just want to take my miracle home for once.. as do we all xx


----------



## MizzPodd

pad- That is completely understandable... It is difficult to completely feel confident after having any type of baby loss. All we can do is have faith in whatever it is we believe in... for me, I believe God has a plan for me, and this baby was meant to and meant live in this world with their big sister. I will believe this no matter what, I have to believe it to survive and keep going:hugs:

manu- LOL I have been starting to get up a lot more often in the night too, but I know it is not to the highest peak yet.... Give me two more weeks.... :haha: Waterworks! I am hoping for no call, thanks!


pinkbow- Thank you so much, I know she is. She is my guardian angel :cloud9:
I know you don't want to tempt fate, so take your time for booking your appt. Just book it early enough where there will be appointments open for your 8 week. I booked mine last week... October 10th is my 8 week appt. Just try to go with the flow, and I think everything will begin to get easier :hugs::hugs:Trust me, that is a lot easier said than done I know.

Last night I had a scare with bleeding. I woke up and there was some leaking so I went to use the restroom and wiped and there was brown/reddish blood on the tissue... I wiped three times and each time there was obvious blood. This happened with previous pregnancies and with my first my daughter was in perfect health when I delivered her, so I am chalking it up to my early spotting... I never thought I would have to deal with early spotting, but now I accept it as just a part of pregnancy process... My body is just trying to get rid of the old blood... That's what I believe. It was scary though because I couldn't get back to sleep for a while, but I'm okay now. It stopped, and it wasn't bright red or anything. I'm taking it easy and not doing a lot of physical stuff today....

Have a good Sunday lovely ladies:thumbup::flower::flower:


----------



## pink_bow

I'm sure the spotting is nothing MizzPodd, as you said it's probably just old blood making its way out, sending :hugs: though.

Have found a place that does early scans but going to have to wait 2 weeks before I can book an appointment as I don't get paid til then! Not a bad price though as £69.00 xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Who's that with Tasha? I've been looking for scans and cheapest here is £99. 

:hugs: Mizzpod PAL is so hard. I never had spotting with either of mine so found it really scary. I think no matter if you know it's normal or not you will still worry if that makes sense :hugs: x


----------



## pink_bow

It's a company based in Leeds called Meet Your Baby https://www.meetyourbaby.com/

x


----------



## BklynChick74

I have been mostly lurking but want to just send hugs everyone's way. I always try to remember that each pregnancy different and I am hoping to see you ladies stay here until your due dates and have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Going back to lurking and sending love your way


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you pinkbow and miss mommy. You both made me feel a lot better and human! I try to be strong but I do naturally have a little apprehensive feeling from time to time. I'm happy I'm not alone with those feelings


----------



## EMTAmanda

Well I woke up baking and cooking like a mad woman and I guess around noon my body had enough because I found my way to the couch for a brief nap  I'm not quite as exhausted as I was with ds2 but I'm pretty darn tired!!! I'm a lot healthier than I was with ds2 as well (quit smoking when I found out I was pregnant with him, had to cut way back on caffeine because I lovvvvved sodas, and had to stop taking a prescription for ADD) but this time I had never started back on any f those things since ds2 pregnancy so maybe that's why this time is easier? Or maybe it's a girl


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mizz I would take it easy for a day or two! Just to ease your mind ad be on the safe side!


----------



## padbrat

BK why are you lurking? Come and join us properly x

Mizz yes, we have to believe don't we... otherwise we would go nuts. As the sign says that I saw... Hope Is Important. x

Amanda... bake some for me... I am being a lazy moo!!


----------



## BklynChick74

I lurk because at this moment I honestly have nothing to add to the conversations going on here. I am like WOW with what I am reading you ladies are going through a lot of uncertainties and transitions with your bodies. All mine is doing is burping, farting, catching cat naps where I can, and feeling like i have to throw up all the time. So figured I would just hush until I can relate to something here,hopefully that rambling made sense.


----------



## MizzPodd

BklynChick74 said:


> I lurk because at this moment I honestly have nothing to add to the conversations going on here. I am like WOW with what I am reading you ladies are going through a lot of uncertainties and transitions with your bodies. All mine is doing is burping, farting, catching cat naps where I can, and feeling like i have to throw up all the time. So figured I would just hush until I can relate to something here,hopefully that rambling made sense.

Those sound like you belong! I have heartburn gas and fatigue lol
Morning sickness hasn't hit yet, but it usually starts around 6 weeks do by next week I will be right there with you lol

I feel great overall though.... Boobs are just now starting to get sore! I exercised this morning and it gave me great energy!! But my toddler is zapping it all away again lol


----------



## MizzPodd

EMTAmanda said:


> Mizz I would take it easy for a day or two! Just to ease your mind ad be on the safe side!

Thanks. I relaxed all Sunday. Did a light preggo workout today. It felt great though  I'm still taking it easy as much as I can though. My Jayla (23 months) doesn't make it easy but her naps are my rest periods too now lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad- exactly!!! I also think this forum will help keep me from going crazy :-D


----------



## padbrat

Good luck ladies.

Think I am out. Had a big red bleed out of nowhere today.

Happy 7 weeks to me eh?!


----------



## pink_bow

I am so sorry padbrat, have you been to see your doctor? xx


----------



## manuiti

Oh Pad hun, I so hope you're not out. Still got my fingers crossed for you.

Sending you big huge squishy :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: pad hope you can go see your doctor ASAP x


----------



## Tasha

Praying so hard for you Pad :hugs:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Pad I am praying for you and hubby sweetie I can't imagine all you have been through! Bad things should not happen to good people. I hope that there is still a chance for a pink sticky bean!!!! 

Mizz-good for you! I want to start a prenatal workout but I'm not sure where to start... Chasing after my autistic 6 year old and 10 month old leaves me pooped at the end of the day! 

I've felt hung over allllllll day :-/ I'm so looking forward to having friends over to watch the Clemson/FSU football game on Saturday to get my mind off of morning sickness and give me modivation to deep clean my house....it's quite in need of a good thorough cleaning all over!


----------



## BklynChick74

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I am sorry Pad - I have my Fingers XD for you next month!!!!


----------



## BklynChick74

I am curious to know for anyone who was taking supplements when TTC - now that you got your BFP are you still taking them or have you stopped? Also what was you taking prior to your BFP?


----------



## Courtney917

Anyone have high thyroid antibodies? My levels just came back as high and I am freaking out :/


----------



## MightyMom

I am having my thyroid antibodies checked this week. It's not really a big deal though since I already know I have an underactive thyroid. I am already on Synthroid, so either the cause is Hashimotos or not but I'm still curious. Has your doctor checked your TSH to see if you need levothyroxine?


----------



## Courtney917

MightyMom said:


> I am having my thyroid antibodies checked this week. It's not really a big deal though since I already know I have an underactive thyroid. I am already on Synthroid, so either the cause is Hashimotos or not but I'm still curious. Has your doctor checked your TSH to see if you need levothyroxine?


Yeah I am on 112 mcg of levothyroxine. My TSh was 5.9 but I just had it checked and it is down to 2.6. My antibody level was 269 and it should be below 35. So, its not a biggie as long as you're being treated for it?


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah, as long as your TSH levels are being checked every month (you want them below 1.3 during pregnancy) then you are fine. You'll need to take levothyroxine from now on. So Hashimotos is completely treatable and reversible. Not such a bad thing to have if you're going to have something. :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

I was taking vitex while ttc but stopped when I found out I was pregnant. 

Courtney I don't even know if they've checked mine I've never heard them discus it...


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! I just found out yesterday that I am due in May! I had a blighted ovum last year November. I am feeling very positive and opimistic about this one though! 

BklynChick74 - I was taking B-complex 100 but stopped yesterday when I got the BFP. I am going to continue with my Pre-Nates (duh!), DHA and Baby Aspirin though.


----------



## Summer2713

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi ladies! I just found out yesterday that I am due in May! I had a blighted ovum last year November. I am feeling very positive and opimistic about this one though!
> 
> BklynChick74 - I was taking B-complex 100 but stopped yesterday when I got the BFP. I am going to continue with my Pre-Nates (duh!), DHA and Baby Aspirin though.

I too just got my BFP yesterday! It is my first pregnancy since I had a MMC in dec'11. I figure my EDD would be May 26 so it is very early but I am staying positive, relaxed, and am meditating ( seriously, I'll do anything to stay non- stressed and not get carried away by all the negative possibilities). I too am continuing prenatals and started baby asprin....can't hurt, right?

So excited for us..... H&H 9months!


----------



## Courtney917

MightyMom said:


> Yeah, as long as your TSH levels are being checked every month (you want them below 1.3 during pregnancy) then you are fine. You'll need to take levothyroxine from now on. So Hashimotos is completely treatable and reversible. Not such a bad thing to have if you're going to have something. :)


That makes me feel so much better!!!!:thumbup:. My TSH went from 5.9 down to 2.6. The doc increased my dose to 112 mcg bc she said my TSH can be a little better (they like to see around 2.3). I was just reading that the antibodies can attack the developign fetus and thats what freaked me out.


----------



## padbrat

I went and had my scan and much to my shock the baby was absolutely fine! HB perfect and measuring 6w6d! Couldn't believe it... was crying so much as Hubby is away at the mo and I went alone that the sonographer was even hugging me!

One more step down many more to go....

The mantra continues... Hope is Important! 

Am obsessed with silver skin picked onions at the mo... have eaten 3 jars in as many days... so this one is nicknamed Pickle!

I too have a crappy thyroid.. am now overactive with at last test (Aug) a t4 of 51, TSH 0.05 and t3 of 22.... urgghhhh only saving grace is that apparently being overactive is not so bad as being underactive for baby... just make sure you are tested regularly.


----------



## padbrat

Baby Pickle at 6w 6d:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







6W6D.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









6w 6d.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Courtney917

padbrat said:


> I went and had my scan and much to my shock the baby was absolutely fine! HB perfect and measuring 6w6d! Couldn't believe it... was crying so much as Hubby is away at the mo and I went alone that the sonographer was even hugging me!
> 
> One more step down many more to go....
> 
> The mantra continues... Hope is Important!
> 
> Am obsessed with silver skin picked onions at the mo... have eaten 3 jars in as many days... so this one is nicknamed Pickle!
> 
> I too have a crappy thyroid.. am now overactive with at last test (Aug) a t4 of 51, TSH 0.05 and t3 of 22.... urgghhhh only saving grace is that apparently being overactive is not so bad as being underactive for baby... just make sure you are tested regularly.


YAY!!!! So happy that everything is okay!!!!!:thumbup:

My T4 was 1.05...I am assuming this is normal? I've heard that the t4 is more inportant than the TSH for the baby...not sure how true this is?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful padbrat. So glad everything's ok x


----------



## padbrat

Ty Courtney and Missm!

Courtney in the UK the upper limit for T4 is 24-29... so I am quite severely over active... this is not so bad as the baby needs a higher level of thyroid hormones. If you are underactive, which i was for all of my prev pregnancies then that needs to be monitored carefully.


----------



## BklynChick74

Pad I am happy to hear that you will be with us after all and glad pickle decided to hang around YEAAA!!! I guess I should schedule my prenatal appointment.....just don't really want to based on my experiences with doctors lately.


----------



## manuiti

Oh Pad sweetie, I'm so so so happy for you!!! That is just wonderful news. I was soooo hoping this was what you would be posting today! I can sympathise about hubby being away at times like this, mine's in the sandpit most of the time & always seems to be away when 'stuff' happens (d&c included). I love that your sonographer was hugging you! :happydance::happydance:

afm - I'm suffering from what I'm hoping is round ligament pain/ aches and not an ectopic. Yesterday I had a pretty busy day and boy was I achey in the evening. It was all gone when I woke up but now I've been up and about a bit, I can feel something and I've not being doing anything strenuous. Oh I want to have my scan already! Anyone else feeling achey down there?


----------



## robinson380

manuiti said:


> Oh Pad sweetie, I'm so so so happy for you!!! That is just wonderful news. I was soooo hoping this was what you would be posting today! I can sympathise about hubby being away at times like this, mine's in the sandpit most of the time & always seems to be away when 'stuff' happens (d&c included). I love that your sonographer was hugging you! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> afm - I'm suffering from what I'm hoping is round ligament pain/ aches and not an ectopic. Yesterday I had a pretty busy day and boy was I achey in the evening. It was all gone when I woke up but now I've been up and about a bit, I can feel something and I've not being doing anything strenuous. Oh I want to have my scan already! Anyone else feeling achey down there?

Yes, I have been achey too. Since Saturday off and on I have had pulling/ cramping on left side and today it feels like mild AF cramps. I am very cautiously pregnant and hoping I am just being hypervigilant!! I am sure it is just the uterus stretching to accompany out sweet babies!!! :baby:


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Pad I am SO CHUFFED!!! Yay for baby Pickle!!! :cloud9::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::rain:


----------



## Summer2713

manuiti said:


> Oh Pad sweetie, I'm so so so happy for you!!! That is just wonderful news. I was soooo hoping this was what you would be posting today! I can sympathise about hubby being away at times like this, mine's in the sandpit most of the time & always seems to be away when 'stuff' happens (d&c included). I love that your sonographer was hugging you! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> afm - I'm suffering from what I'm hoping is round ligament pain/ aches and not an ectopic. Yesterday I had a pretty busy day and boy was I achey in the evening. It was all gone when I woke up but now I've been up and about a bit, I can feel something and I've not being doing anything strenuous. Oh I want to have my scan already! Anyone else feeling achey down there?

Definitely have some dull aches and little cramps going on....I'm sure it's just our bodies movin and shiftin!


----------



## pink_bow

Padbrat I am over the moon for you, Pickle is gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Pad- what a beautiful scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gooooooo pickle!!!! So happy for you sweetie!!!

Gosh I'd hold an old grandma hostage for some turkey and dressing right now!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Awww thanks guys... I am just so over the moon that we have a HB and so far is so good. I am heading into my danger weeks shortly... but for now i am chuffed to bits!

Next scan is 28th Sept!


----------



## Storm7

Brilliant scan padbrat! Also great choice of nickname - we call dd out little pickle and she is the light of our lives - I hope that yours turns out to be the same x


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Storm... I so hope I have a healthy little girl pickle just like you.... please please please please!!!


----------



## padbrat

Heart burn today... bad heart burn.

And dare I say....

A hint of MS...


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yay for symptoms!  I'm jut exhausted today with a horrid headache :-/morning sickness seems to hit me in the middle of the night at random


----------



## padbrat

Urghh how miserable Amanda... hope the headache goes soon... although that is apparently a pregnancy symptom too...


----------



## Tasha

Gorgeous scan pad. And yay for symptoms. My main symptom is tears, I dont think I'v stopped crying very much over the last three days :haha:

I have a recurrent miscarriage appointment now, which means I will get a scan and if all is well, meds.


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad- your little pickle looks beautiful 
This is the first pregnancy that I craved pickles! Girls with both pregnancies. 
Lol I never had a desire for pickles until now. Hmmmm.... I think I'm having a boy!! 

Amanda- thanks! Working out feels good. I was super active before I found out and just knew I had to keep some type of workout going. But because of spotting here and there I just work out three times a week. Mon Wed and Fri  it will benefit me later on I just know it! I was on bed rest from5 months to delivery with my first pregnancy so I am hoping I don't have those issues again. However I'm willing to deal with it again if it means my baby will be healthy.


----------



## Tournesol

Hello again ladies.
I had my first scan today, saw my tiny weeny bean and heard a good, strong heartbeat. So exciting! Just wanted to share that.
We will all be fine this time, May 2013 is a lucky month, I just know it!


----------



## padbrat

Tash tell me about it... I have never cried so much... and at stupid things... I was watching King Kong and sobbed my eyes out for hours... it isn't even a real gorilla?????

Thanks Mizz... BTW I am hoping that pickles mean a girl! Never craved them before... and is such a cliche that OH thought I was kidding him when I ate a whole jar full in an afternoon! Would be so interested to hear your symptoms that you had for your Daughter vs this one. x

Tour.. you know what you have it right! May 2013 will be a good month!


----------



## Tasha

Tournesol said:


> Hello again ladies.
> I had my first scan today, saw my tiny weeny bean and heard a good, strong heartbeat. So exciting! Just wanted to share that.
> We will all be fine this time, May 2013 is a lucky month, I just know it!

Great news, really happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha

Sooo relieved I am not the only one pad. I feel like I am going to flood my local town at this rate. I cried yesterday cos a lorry blocked me in. I wasnt in a rush but was distraught :rofl:


----------



## Tournesol

Lol at tasha and padbrat crying! Sorry, but it is funny! Lots of symptoms mean sticky beans!
I am feeing sooooo sick! No weird cravings yet thankfully!


----------



## robinson380

Tournesol said:


> Hello again ladies.
> I had my first scan today, saw my tiny weeny bean and heard a good, strong heartbeat. So exciting! Just wanted to share that.
> We will all be fine this time, May 2013 is a lucky month, I just know it!

YAY!! So happy for you. I go to the Doc tomorrow for mny first appt. :)


----------



## Tournesol

Good luck robinson, you will be fine x


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in awhile... I've just been lurking and soaking up everyone's PMA. This is my week to get through... haven't made it past 6 weeks in my past three pregnancies. I'm 5+5 today, but have had brown spotting and lower back cramps last night and today. :/ 

I just couldn't keep lurking when you all are getting such great news! Yay for heartbeats and great scans! I truly am so happy for all of you!


----------



## Tasha

Tournesol said:


> Lol at tasha and padbrat crying! Sorry, but it is funny! Lots of symptoms mean sticky beans!
> I am feeing sooooo sick! No weird cravings yet thankfully!

Laughing at us is probably not a good idea, we may burst into tears :rofl:

Yay for sickness :happydance:



robinson380 said:


> YAY!! So happy for you. I go to the Doc tomorrow for mny first appt. :)

Good luck tomorrow.



cgav1424 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in awhile... I've just been lurking and soaking up everyone's PMA. This is my week to get through... haven't made it past 6 weeks in my past three pregnancies. I'm 5+5 today, but have had brown spotting and lower back cramps last night and today. :/
> 
> I just couldn't keep lurking when you all are getting such great news! Yay for heartbeats and great scans! I truly am so happy for all of you!

:hugs: It is scary, but as you probably know brown is old blood, so it is probably an implantation bleed escaping and the cramps can be your ligaments softening.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad you ladies are all doIng well. :)

My nausea is terrible. 24/7 and just relentless. 

Not been sick, but it'd almost be preferable if it means I'd get some relief. 

And I'm soooo tired. Yawning by 3pm and wishing it was bedtime by 7. 

Happy though as hopefully it means a happy little bean.


----------



## robinson380

CupcakeBaby said:


> Glad you ladies are all doIng well. :)
> 
> My nausea is terrible. 24/7 and just relentless.
> 
> Not been sick, but it'd almost be preferable if it means I'd get some relief.
> 
> And I'm soooo tired. Yawning by 3pm and wishing it was bedtime by 7.
> 
> Happy though as hopefully it means a happy little bean.


I could have written this myself except to add feeling bloated! It almost feels like a bad hangover all day, of course without consuming alcohol for about 2 months!!


----------



## MightyMom

I've been craving pimento stuffed green olives! And anchovy pizza. And gurkens. But then I'll get a bout of MS and even opening the fridge makes me nauseated. But then it's 10pm and I want cookies! This pregnancy is so strange.

Welcome cgav! PAL doesn't get any easier, so you may as well join when the sticky dust is flowing. :)


----------



## manuiti

Tournesol - :happydance: Fab news hun!

Robinson - All the best for your scan tomorrow. And I hope you and CupcakeBaby get a break from your MS soon!

cgav - I've got my fingers crossed for you. They always say brown spotting is ok and lower back cramps are a symptom too. So try to keep the PMA going. :hugs:

afm - This evening I've got a headache and whoa mama, orange juice is NOT my friend tonight! Bleurgh!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Ugh I'm having some very annoying left sided pain like a sharp kind of pain especially when I move


----------



## Tournesol

Cupcake and robinson, I'm the same. I get home from work at about 4pm, then it's straight to the sofa where I lie down, catch a few zzz's and try not to throw up! All notions of doing anything other than that, out the window! 
We'll be fine, tiredness and nausea are good signs, I had no sickness at all last time, so I'm feeling really positive now. I'm even thinking about buying maternity clothes....


----------



## padbrat

LOl.... don't laugh at me and Tash we will cry all over you! Hahaha

Mighty... OMG my mouth is now watering for olives... I am seriously an eating machine... woke up this morning at 3.30am for my 3rd loo trip and felt so sick I had to go downstairs and have some crackers...

My MS is not constant... just comes and goes at odd times.

Good luck Robinsons for your appt

amanda I had that last time and was told it was my corpus leutum.

Tour you go girl! PMA all the way!

Cgav I had brown spotting at 5 wks and was told it was implantation bleeding. Think everyone gets back ache chick.

Manu I am with you on the orange juice.... urghhhhh


----------



## EMTAmanda

I actually DID buy some maternity shirts yesterday! They were only $5.99 a piece so I couldn't resist!  I still have a bunch from both my little men but I love feeling cute pregnant and can't resist buying more if I see them! Haha!


----------



## manuiti

EMTAmanda said:


> Ugh I'm having some very annoying left sided pain like a sharp kind of pain especially when I move

Could also be round ligament pain???


----------



## Tournesol

Haha! I'm only laughing at you guys cos I'm secretly the same, but sshh, don't tell anyone, it might spoil my image! :haha: 

Please no one mention food *gag*


----------



## padbrat

Mwahahaha Tourn!!!


----------



## manuiti

Omg omg omg girls! I called this other doctor that my RE had recommended in town. Turns out he's actually a student of my RE and was visiting home! He said if I could jump in my car and head down to the clinic now, he could see me before he set off back to the city. So of course I did and I got my scan over a week early!!!! My little baby bear was measuring 6w+1 and I got to see its little heartbeat pumping away at 109bpm. He said that was fine for now as it's only really just started beating and should start to speed up soon. So hopefully that will be the case during my next scan on the 29th. Ooooh, I'm so excited! I'd really managed to convince myself that there wasn't going to be anything there so I'm just over the moon right now. Yippee! :happydance:

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/babybearnoname_zpsf07e74a6.jpg


----------



## EMTAmanda

I don't know what the strange pain was but it went away  this Saturday I will be 8 weeks!!! I'm beginning to feel much more confident especially with how exhausted I am but my breast never did start really hurting...I've come to the theory that the old girls must just be calloused and worn out and used to the beatings from my previous pregnancies hahaha! Something different this time though is that I have NO Sex drive... Usually I want it all the time but I want nothing to do with it... Poor hubby!


----------



## EMTAmanda

How beautiful man!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! What an absolutely lovely scan!!!! Yay for hearts pumping away!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

padbrat said:


> Tash tell me about it... I have never cried so much... and at stupid things... I was watching King Kong and sobbed my eyes out for hours... it isn't even a real gorilla?????
> 
> Thanks Mizz... BTW I am hoping that pickles mean a girl! Never craved them before... and is such a cliche that OH thought I was kidding him when I ate a whole jar full in an afternoon! Would be so interested to hear your symptoms that you had for your Daughter vs this one. x
> 
> Tour.. you know what you have it right! May 2013 will be a good month!

To be honest, my symptoms for both previous pregnancies were slightly different, but they were both girls. I thought the second baby was a boy because the symptoms were different, but nope another beautiful girl, my precious sleeping angel. Among both pregnancies I had terrible MS which got worse with 2 pregnancy... My MS did not get better the whole 2nd pregnancy-about 5 months... My first pregnancy got better with MS after middle of 2nd trimester.

Terrible heartburn with first, and second... worse with this current pregnancy.
Sore boobs with first was terrible. But with second and this one, not so bad.
major fatigue with first one, medium with second, and this one is more fatigue.
Sciatic pain with all three, plus spotting on and off.
Metallic taste with second pregnancy and only pregnancy... A little taste this pregnancy but hardly noticeable. 

This is the first pregnancy that I craved pickles, so that's y I am thinking boy! lol

Everyone thought my first daughter was a boy because of my stomach, so I never believe the mid wives tale. lol:haha:


----------



## Courtney917

manuiti said:


> Omg omg omg girls! I called this other doctor that my RE had recommended in town. Turns out he's actually a student of my RE and was visiting home! He said if I could jump in my car and head down to the clinic now, he could see me before he set off back to the city. So of course I did and I got my scan over a week early!!!! My little baby bear was measuring 6w+1 and I got to see its little heartbeat pumping away at 109bpm. He said that was fine for now as it's only really just started beating and should start to speed up soon. So hopefully that will be the case during my next scan on the 29th. Ooooh, I'm so excited! I'd really managed to convince myself that there wasn't going to be anything there so I'm just over the moon right now. Yippee! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/babybearnoname_zpsf07e74a6.jpg


That's awesome!!!!! So happy for you! My LO heartbeat was 110 at the same time so I know you are ok!!! I had another scan yesterday and the HB went up to 179!!!!! Congrats to you!:hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

manuiti said:


> Omg omg omg girls! I called this other doctor that my RE had recommended in town. Turns out he's actually a student of my RE and was visiting home! He said if I could jump in my car and head down to the clinic now, he could see me before he set off back to the city. So of course I did and I got my scan over a week early!!!! My little baby bear was measuring 6w+1 and I got to see its little heartbeat pumping away at 109bpm. He said that was fine for now as it's only really just started beating and should start to speed up soon. So hopefully that will be the case during my next scan on the 29th. Ooooh, I'm so excited! I'd really managed to convince myself that there wasn't going to be anything there so I'm just over the moon right now. Yippee! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/babybearnoname_zpsf07e74a6.jpg

Soooooooo beautiful!!!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats manuiti, beautiful scan pic.

Hope everyones doing ok! xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

I don't mean to be so personal but has anyone else lost their sex drive? Like I don't want it at all....never....actually makes me kinda icky feeling thinking about it :-/ I've NEVER been like this before


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats man!! What a beautiful scan!


----------



## Tournesol

Congratulations manuiti, that's just lovely :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats manuti. Beautiful picture x


----------



## padbrat

Congrats Manu!! How fabulous... one sonographer described it as a little diamond ring flashing away... xxx

Amanda my sex drive disappears as soon as I fall pregnant lol. Poor Hubby


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Beautiful scan manuti. :) Congrats!


----------



## manuiti

Awww, thanks so much girls. You've all made me start grinning all over again.



Courtney917 said:


> My LO heartbeat was 110 at the same time so I know you are ok!!! I had another scan yesterday and the HB went up to 179!!!!!

Thanks so much for that reassurance Courtney, that's made me feel much more confident. :hugs:



EMTAmanda said:


> I don't mean to be so personal but has anyone else lost their sex drive? Like I don't want it at all....never....actually makes me kinda icky feeling thinking about it :-/ I've NEVER been like this before

I'm not really sure Amanda. My hubby's been away since we found out we were pregnant so neither of us are getting any anyway, but I can't say I'm missing it tbh. :shrug:



padbrat said:


> one sonographer described it as a little diamond ring flashing away... xxx

I love that pad!!! It really is, isn't it.


And here's one for all of us. It's a really odd, misty, sunny morning here and as I was looking out of the window this rainbow suddenly appeared through the mist. I took the photo and it disappeared again. So I figured I'd share it as I reckon it's a good sign for all of our rainbow babies.

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/1F152213-5544-4EA2-9368-E7A3E5169977-17182-000014E7E556BBC1_zpsb48c0772.jpg


----------



## MizzPodd

EMTAmanda said:


> I don't mean to be so personal but has anyone else lost their sex drive? Like I don't want it at all....never....actually makes me kinda icky feeling thinking about it :-/ I've NEVER been like this before

With first pregnancy it was high, second I felt like throwing up every time I thought about sex.. Lol
This time, it's kinda normal since I am only 5 weeks, once MS kicks in I lose my sex drive. But we will see because each pregnancy was opposite lol
Also to avoid problems I am not having sex... I will probably have placenta pervia again and sex is a big no no if you have that. It's when you have a low lying placent. Now I know what caused my early labor and the stupid doctors ignored me when I asked about it and told them my first pregnancy I had a low lying placenta:-( I know my baby could have made it they believed me

But that is in the past and I refuse to let it make me go crazy. I just know my current baby will make it all the way because I know what I need to do if my placenta is low again. I'm happy God showed me this so now I can protect this growing innocent baby


----------



## robinson380

Hey Ladies, how is everyone today? Happy Friday!! So, I am so relieved. I went for my first appt yesterday and I love my doctor. Since we had the mmc in June, she did an "under the table" ultrasound just so we could see the heartbeat since insurance will only pay for 1!!! We did not get to keep a picture but we were able to see little bean and a healthy heartbeat. She also called me in progesterone to begin taking while she waits for the results of my bloodwork too. Of course, I am still very cautious because we saw a heartbeat and healthy bean at 7w4d last time and the baby stopped growing at a little over 9 weeks.


----------



## MizzPodd

Robinson- I'm glad you had great news and got to see the heartbeat! How exciting!!!


----------



## Tasha

I have had my twelth miscarriage. I am obviously devestated and wondering why I have to suffer all these loses as well as my two girls.

I am hoping and praying for you all girls.


----------



## MizzPodd

Tasha my heart goes out to you sweetie  I'm so sorry for your many losses. You babies are so special that God needs them. They are watching you and protecting their 3 siblings. I wish I had the words to help you feel a little better but I know no words can take away your pain. I pray you are okay. Big HUGS :hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

Robinson- Congratulations, that's great news. Keep thinking positive :thumbup:

Tasha- My heart literally just sank to my feet when I read that. I am so so sorry. :cry:


----------



## robinson380

Tasha said:


> I have had my twelth miscarriage. I am obviously devestated and wondering why I have to suffer all these loses as well as my two girls.
> 
> I am hoping and praying for you all girls.

Tasha: I am very sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

MizzPodd
1 girl,1 angel,1 rainbow
Active BnB Member

Join Date: Jan 2012
Posts: 443
Thanked others: 137
Thanked 134 times in 108 posts
Currently Feeling: 
So because my on and off spotting I called and demanded an appointment for today or Monday. I'm going to er and all that nonsense I am going to the damn ob so they can check for infection. Waiting for nurse to call back. Will raise hell if they try and tell me otherwise. I'm not taking their advice anymore after what happened in 2nd pregnancy.


----------



## MizzPodd

I don't know all that stuff posted lol wtf


----------



## Tasha

Thanks for the support girls. 

MizzPodd that made me LOL.


----------



## Courtney917

Tasha said:


> I have had my twelth miscarriage. I am obviously devestated and wondering why I have to suffer all these loses as well as my two girls.
> 
> I am hoping and praying for you all girls.

I am so sorry:hugs:.


----------



## yoyojojo

Tasha said:


> I have had my twelth miscarriage. I am obviously devestated and wondering why I have to suffer all these loses as well as my two girls.
> 
> I am hoping and praying for you all girls.

so sorry


----------



## manuiti

Robinson - yay for the heartbeat! wonderful news! :happydance:

MizzPodd - hope you get your appointment and some answers asap. 

Tasha - my heart also sank when I read your post. I'm so so sorry hun. Wishing you all the strength, love and calm in the world right now. :cry:


----------



## pink_bow

Tasha I am so so sorry, you are one incredibly brave lady. Sending huge :hugs: xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Tasha said:


> Thanks for the support girls.
> 
> MizzPodd that made me LOL.

You don't know how happy that just made me. :flower: I'm glad I could get you to smile a little bit! You are such a strong brave woman dealing with everything and still going.


----------



## MizzPodd

manuiti said:


> Robinson - yay for the heartbeat! wonderful news! :happydance:
> 
> MizzPodd - hope you get your appointment and some answers asap.
> 
> Tasha - my heart also sank when I read your post. I'm so so sorry hun. Wishing you all the strength, love and calm in the world right now. :cry:

Thank you Manu :) I'm just tired of settling with their so called advice. I am going off my own instinct from now on.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you all for your kind words. You dont know how much your kindness means to me.

I will follow you all, and I will be back to let you know that I am pregnant with my sticky bean before you deliver your rainbows :) I can carry on cos I know there is a rainbow for me out there, and for all of you too <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Tasha- my eyes watered from reading your post. I need a friend like you! Maybe it's my hormones who knows, but thank you for those words of faith and hope. I know you will be blessed with a rainbow baby :) I can't wait to see that you are preggos again:) Lord knows you deserve it :)


----------



## Storm7

So sorry for your loss Tasha 

Mizzpod - I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Tournesol

:cry:
Tasha, my heart is breaking for you, honestly life is so cruel. So unfair.

You are so strong, stay that way. xx


----------



## cgav1424

Tasha - there are no words. You are so strong and amazing... I know you'll have your rainbow baby soon! 

Afm, I have no sex drive whatsoever the first trimester. My hubby sort of hates his life right now. I'm not sure what's happening. I still have some symptoms, but I spotted some light red last night, but I think it's slowed down. I haven't gone to check... kind of scared. Also, every time I wipe... I have the brown spotting, but sometimes there are little tiny brown tissue fragments (?) I don't know how to explain it. I'm 6 weeks today and have 5 days until my scan. Ugh. Due to irregular periods when I was younger, I was 10 weeks when I found out I was pregnant with my DS... I so wish I could just be innocent and naive like that again! Fast forward through all of these first trimester frustrations! Okay... rant over. Thanks for listening girls.


----------



## robinson380

cgav1424 said:


> Tasha - there are no words. You are so strong and amazing... I know you'll have your rainbow baby soon!
> 
> Afm, I have no sex drive whatsoever the first trimester. My hubby sort of hates his life right now. I'm not sure what's happening. I still have some symptoms, but I spotted some light red last night, but I think it's slowed down. I haven't gone to check... kind of scared. Also, every time I wipe... I have the brown spotting, but sometimes there are little tiny brown tissue fragments (?) I don't know how to explain it. I'm 6 weeks today and have 5 days until my scan. Ugh. Due to irregular periods when I was younger, I was 10 weeks when I found out I was pregnant with my DS... I so wish I could just be innocent and naive like that again! Fast forward through all of these first trimester frustrations! Okay... rant over. Thanks for listening girls.


Hope all is okay for you. Sending good vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

cgav1424 said:


> Tasha - there are no words. You are so strong and amazing... I know you'll have your rainbow baby soon!
> 
> Afm, I have no sex drive whatsoever the first trimester. My hubby sort of hates his life right now. I'm not sure what's happening. I still have some symptoms, but I spotted some light red last night, but I think it's slowed down. I haven't gone to check... kind of scared. Also, every time I wipe... I have the brown spotting, but sometimes there are little tiny brown tissue fragments (?) I don't know how to explain it. I'm 6 weeks today and have 5 days until my scan. Ugh. Due to irregular periods when I was younger, I was 10 weeks when I found out I was pregnant with my DS... I so wish I could just be innocent and naive like that again! Fast forward through all of these first trimester frustrations! Okay... rant over. Thanks for listening girls.

I understand the frustration! I pray everything is good and it's just the last of the old blood getting out.  keep us updated and try to rest as much as possible. I wonder if they will see you sooner because of the spotting.


----------



## MizzPodd

AFM- nurse called back yay! Booked me for Monday at 11. I'll be either exactly six weeks or five weeks and six days. Lol they should be able to see if its ectopic or anything like that. I pray it's just an infection if anything so ill only have to take the antibiotics. Great news would be if they say its old blood :) fingers crossed.... And toes lol
I'll update on Monday.


----------



## MizzPodd

Storm- thanks dear:) how have you been doing?


----------



## cgav1424

MizzPodd - thank you for the support! My OB is a family friend so I know he would have seen me today and done a scan, but I just didn't want there to be any doubts. He always says that by 6 weeks, we should see a baby so I made my appt for 6 weeks 5 days. Hopefully, it's all just old period/menstrual stuff coming out, but you never know when PAL. 

Exciting news that you'll have a scan on Monday! Fingers crossed that it's old blood, no infection... and you get to see your baby! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MizzPodd

Cgav- thank you! I am hoping the same too, well for both of us:) I hope they give me one. I know I'm getting checked down there though lol
You have a good weekend too and I will update about my appt on Monday :)


----------



## manuiti

cgav - Oh to have an 'innocent' pregnancy! Fingers crossed it's all just old blood. :hugs:

MizzPodd - so glad you've got an appointment for Monday. I've got my fingers crossed for you that it's just old blood too. :hugs:

afm - I had my first full day of MS yesterday. I wasn't sick but I felt horrible. I'm still feeling quite delicate stomach wise this morning so I'm taking it plain and slow. Though I did say to hubby that if we end up with a beautiful baby at the end, then bring it on! And I'm gradually getting more prone to tears. Like at the moment I'm watching the dog whisperer and he's rehabilitating a dog with post traumatic stress disorder and all I want to do is sit here and ball my eyes out. Oh dear. lol

Hope everyone's doing ok. :flower:


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu- we are similar about the MS. I'm not 6 weeks yet but that is when it comes full blown! Next week is 6 weeks for me so I just know its gonna hit. Mine is terrible and lasts past the first trimester. My second pregnancy MS lasted the whole time until I delivered at almost 5 months. I didn't expect for the MS to last so long! Oh and I have been getting teary eyes over silly stuff too. I saw a food commercial an started to tear up lol what???!
I agree with you fully, if I have to have MS the whole time to get a beautiful healthy baby, then ill do it. I'll go through anything for this baby :)


----------



## Tournesol

I'm with you girls on the MS! Bring it on, I can handle it! *gag*:sick:


----------



## BklynChick74

I know I usually lurk but I couldn't let the week end without speaking my heart:

Tasha my heart goes out to you and I am not going to even pretend to understand your heartbreak but I will say that you have may angels looking over you plus the ones you can hug because they made it. As chessy as it may sound you have a few you can hug and lavish your love on, I am still trying to get there. Even though you are bringing your journey to an end - never doubt that you are a strong woman and have endured something most of us could never even imagine and you get major props and love all the way from Brooklyn NY. My hats off to you love.


----------



## snowflakes120

Tasha - I am so sorry for your loss. I send you lots of hugs.

Girls, I am a bit behind you guys at only 4w3d. Your symptoms all seems much more pronounced than I have. I feel like I have none except some sore boobs!! I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind! Is it normal for me to be having a bachache this early in pregnancy? Did any of you guys have it? Also, when should I expect the queasy tummy to start? I feel good now but was wondering when it started for y'all?


----------



## MizzPodd

Tournesol- yep! It's gonna be rough but very much worth it!!

Snowflake- I haven't had major symptoms like MS yet. My symptoms become more real between 6 and 8 weeks so don't you worry. Enjoy your time while you still feel pretty good! Lol oh and I had back pain early on so don't worry about that either. I am noticing that I am beginning to get nauseated a little but I will be 6 weeks in a few days so I am not surprised. As early as you are, you may not feel any MS for a couple more weeks! But some women don't get it at all sometimes so please relax deary. :) you'll be fine :)


----------



## Tournesol

Don't worry snowflake, I started off with sore boobs and tiredness, the sickness kicked in at about 6w. You've got it all to look forward to! 

Btw I just had my first bout of actual MORNING morning sickness! I normally get daytime queasiness followed by evening sickness. I've got to try to eat some breakfast and keep it down before I head off to work.


----------



## EMTAmanda

We made it to 8 weeks!!!! My pants are beginning to feel pretty tight as well as this morning my tummy feels rock hard and sore like I've done sit ups but I think it's stretching pain.


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on making it to 8 weeks!


----------



## padbrat

Tash my lovely.... my words are inadequate. xxx

Wahoooo for 8 wks Amanda!

Snowflake back ache in early pregnancy is very common. I think most of us have had it in varying degrees x

Tour check you out... real puking! I feel sick and then must eat... and so long as I do I am OK. Though have to confess I am eating almost constantly... what a porker I am! 

Mizzy all the best for Monday.. I will be thinking of you chick!

Nice to hear from you Bkl! Shout out to you from the UK!

Manu I am crying at all kinds of things.... was crying at a 'I think I Wanna Marry You' by Bruno Mars today in the car... WTF it isn't even a sad song!! Hubby thinks I am going crazy lol

Cgav I spotted at 5-6 weeks too... I am hoping it is implantation blood coming out, as it can take a while.

Remember Pad's mantra ladies... Hope Is Important


----------



## EMTAmanda

My father in law cooked me a turkey and dressing today!!! Haha totally hit the spot! Now I believe it's time for a nap I've also been battling some severe nausea and constipation cramps today :-/


----------



## manuiti

snowflake - don't worry. I also only started out feeling tired and the odd twinge here and there and that was it. I've only started feeling crappy over the past few days.

Amanda - yippeee!!!! Congrats on making 8 weeks. :happydance:

Pad - I love the Bruno Mars song! I can just imagine you balling your eyes out to it. :haha:

afm - today I feel ok-ish but my get up and go has gone on holiday. I've got zero energy today so I've been mooching around watching tv most of the day but I'm soooo bored!!! But I've got no energy to do something less boring. :blush:


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Amanda, 8 weeks! Not long to go til the 2nd tri! 

I'm thinking of telling people at work. I'm having problems at the moment, I work in a hotel and all the staff eat lunch together, which is whatever the chef happens to cook for us on the day. Yesterday he made us beef carpaccio (very thinly sliced RAW beef fillet) which I can't eat and a camembert cheese fondue, which I also can't eat! So I had to really sidestep that one... I snuck into the kitchen when no one was looking and made a sandwich! 
What do you guys think? Should I tell? I'm still so scared though, I feel so different this pregnancy, but I don't want to jinx anything. Which is so silly as I don't believe in jinx or tempting fate or anything like that. Dilemma!

On another note, so far no puking today (yay!) but I have been feeling so teary. One of those "save the abandoned donkeys" adverts came on the TV and I just welled up straight away. Those poor donkeys! :cry:

How is everybody else today? x


----------



## robinson380

Hello Ladies hope everyone had a good weekend. Super nauseaous today no vomitting yet but I am trying every trick not to! I sure wish I worked from home! :)


----------



## MightyMom

Tournesol: Maybe you could just tell the chef? Maybe you could say you are waiting to tell everyone until your doctors appt (give the day and time) and ask if he could avoid making raw meat/raw cheese foods until the appt? Not sure if that is even an option for you. Or you could pretend to get an urgent text the next time he makes something you can't eat, then excuse yourself and make a sandwich in the back. Or maybe just keep some on-hand foods for when he makes something and just don't go to dine that day? If you aren't comfortable sharing your news yet, I think it is reasonable that you don't have to until you are comfortable.

robinson: I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly. I've been nauseated as well all morning and every time I smell a co-worker's deoderant I want to vomit. 2nd tri can't come soon enough!


----------



## robinson380

MightyMom said:


> Tournesol: Maybe you could just tell the chef? Maybe you could say you are waiting to tell everyone until your doctors appt (give the day and time) and ask if he could avoid making raw meat/raw cheese foods until the appt? Not sure if that is even an option for you. Or you could pretend to get an urgent text the next time he makes something you can't eat, then excuse yourself and make a sandwich in the back. Or maybe just keep some on-hand foods for when he makes something and just don't go to dine that day? If you aren't comfortable sharing your news yet, I think it is reasonable that you don't have to until you are comfortable.
> 
> robinson: I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly. I've been nauseated as well all morning and every time I smell a co-worker's deoderant I want to vomit. 2nd tri can't come soon enough!

Mightymom-that made me lol because my own deodorant is making me want to vomit and is is very lightly sented powder, but I am definately not going without it :)


----------



## BklynChick74

I thought my boughts of MS was bad - never so bad that smelling deodederant drove me crazy. As long as I eat some carbs the MS goes away - I have been walking around feeling like I have done a million sit ups and my stomach is sore as hell. just lightly pressing on it is killer.......The offical countdown to the end of bootcamp has begun. Can't wait to be done with it.


----------



## padbrat

Manu... you and me both... and Tour as well by the looks of it! LOL welcome to the hormones!! 

Amanda constipation has hit me today big style! OMG it is no fun!

Tour I had to tell work when I had my bleed last week.... they have been very supportive and I am pleased I told my Boss. Once you tell your workplace they have to conduct a risk assessment and make reasonable adjustments in relation to pregnancy. Also they must give you paid time off for pregnancy related appts. So sometimes it can work in your favour... though it is a personal decision for you to make.

Hahhaa Robinson and Mighty.. is the nose working over time? I had this at the weekend, but the opposite... at the wedding I went to they served the most divine smelling red wine... I was literally drooling over the smell alone and was dying to have a sip... but I was good! No alcohol has passed my lips!

I have discovered that I am very particular when it comes to the huge amount of silver skin pickled onions I am devouring on a daily basis... tried co ops own and it just wasn't good enough! It has to be Haywards or nothing!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I am soooooo sick!!!!! I could barely sleep last night because of the nausea and changing poo diapers is NOT an easy task when queasy!!! Not to mention my nose is stronger than a blood hounds at the moment and I can smell EVERYTHING it's awful!!! My hubby works night shift and sleeps during the day and I just walked in our bedroom and almost hurled because I could smell him and it's not like he's funky smelling :-/ 

I'm also craving McDonald's chicken nuggets and fries like crazy but I know I don't need them! Oh the torture of trying to eat right haha!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Pad- te constipation is horrible!!! I have it so bad that yesterday I was cramping soooo bad until I finally was able to go to the potty I swear as soon as I get pregnant my digestive tract screetches to a halt!


----------



## MightyMom

Ditto on the bloodhound nose thing! I walked into the grocers last week and the smell from the fish counter was AWFUL. But it was all the way in the back and I was nowhere near it! The grocery store is officially the worst place to be right now because I get smacked with smells and I'm never sure if I'll make it down the next aisle. Peanut butter? Gag. Fish? Gag. Rolls? Yum! Soaps? Gag!! LOLz


----------



## padbrat

Amanda funny you mention Maccy D's cos I was absolutely craving one today... so treated myself to Big Mac and chips... YUMMMM...

Mighty I seem to have the opposite reaction to smells... I can smell loads of stuff and I love it all...

In fact I really can't stop sniffing and eating... I am a porker.

My friend came round and said my boobs were HUGE at the moment... oooo yeah baby.. shame Hubby can't appreciate them he is away at the mo... and there is absolutely no touching as they are killing me at the mo!


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Pad I just L.O.L! I guess it is a blessing in disguise. The only thing keeping me from eating everything in the pantry is the fact that looking at it makes me sick! :haha:


----------



## Courtney917

MightyMom said:


> Ditto on the bloodhound nose thing! I walked into the grocers last week and the smell from the fish counter was AWFUL. But it was all the way in the back and I was nowhere near it! The grocery store is officially the worst place to be right now because I get smacked with smells and I'm never sure if I'll make it down the next aisle. Peanut butter? Gag. Fish? Gag. Rolls? Yum! Soaps? Gag!! LOLz

omg i just came from grocery store and felt sooooooo sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Wow... it looks like I am officially the thread porker... the rest of you are going to yummy mummys and I will look like a whale... hey I can take it! LMAO


----------



## robinson380

I have been living on baked potatoes, toast, bananas, and crackers. So nauseous but have not gotten sick yet thank goodness.


----------



## Courtney917

padbrat said:


> Wow... it looks like I am officially the thread porker... the rest of you are going to yummy mummys and I will look like a whale... hey I can take it! LMAO

LMAO the crazy thing is that food is the only thing that makes me feel better!!!!! Then right after I eat I feel sick BLEH!


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah, the bad part is that food without smell makes me feel better. But that is usually the worst food for you. Highly processed junk. But it makes the nausea go away. I've already gained 9lbs since before my BFP Pad, I'm not sure YOU'RE the porker on this thread! ;)


----------



## cgav1424

Pad and Mighty Mom - Thank goodness I'm not the only one! I'm pretty sure I've gained about 7 pounds since my BFP. I eat. A lot. All the time. And it's not always healthy food. Fast food. Junk food. Just all kinds of food all the time. It's terrible how much I've been eating lately. I'm nauseous all the time and the only thing that makes me feel better is eating!!! So, I'll gladly take the label of porker with you ladies. ;)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I lost weight in my first trimester with the other 2. This time I put it on but I have started to lose it again as the nausea has fully kicked in. I'm also craving junk food especially burgers! 

How's everyone today? I've got my scan at 11.20am fingers crossed we see a stronger heartbeat this time. By my dates I'm 8+1 but by the scan dates I'm 7+3. Will I be ok with an abdominal scan at 7+3? X


----------



## MightyMom

Should see a hb. Don't worry about the scan dates not matching up. There is a margin of error when they measure. What's important is that the baby grows from one scan to the next. :)


----------



## Tasha

MMM, I had abdominal scans when I was 7 weeks with RR x


----------



## snowflakes120

MissMummyMoo said:


> I lost weight in my first trimester with the other 2. This time I put it on but I have started to lose it again as the nausea has fully kicked in. I'm also craving junk food especially burgers!
> 
> How's everyone today? I've got my scan at 11.20am fingers crossed we see a stronger heartbeat this time. By my dates I'm 8+1 but by the scan dates I'm 7+3. Will I be ok with an abdominal scan at 7+3? X

Haha. I ate 3 burgers in 24 hours last week! Good luck at scan! I think it'll be abdominal instead of what I like to call dildo cam. They might do both


----------



## MizzPodd

Sorry for the late replies everyone!!!

Amanda- A HUGE Congrats on getting to 8 weeks!! How are feeling???

Pad- Thank you so much for your support!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Tournesol- Ewwwww, the thought of any raw meat turns my stomach upside down! lol You were very slick by avoiding eating it by the way. As far work goes, do you work with understanding people because if so, you can tell them. If you want to wait until 2nd trimester, that is also fine especially if you have had any type of loss or losses. I am not telling anyone until I am well into the 2nd trimester just because I feel overwhelmed still. It's only been 2 and a half months since we lost our baby girl. I think you should follow your instinct, and if it tells you to hold off, then do it :thumbup: Do you think they notice a difference yet? (With your nausea and stuff)


Robinson- I had a pretty good weekend... I think lol You know I never vomit, but I gag all day! I'd say our sticky beans are doing good if we are so sick... I still have a week left until I think the rel MS will hit me though.


BklynChick- LOL My hubby has to switch soap and deodernt brands because his usual ones make me want to lose all my cookies lol Luckily, MS hasn't hit me yet.


EMTAManda- Omg!! You and me both! I seem to crave a big mac and fries from McDonalds every pregnancy now. I normally won't even eat that though lol I, too, am struggling to eat right. All of my cravings are junk foods:dohh: I am waiting for MS to strike. I am ready with my life savor white/sweet mints... Hopefully it will work... Crackers did not work at all before!


AFM- My appointment went well yesterday! She did not see any bleeding or anything abnormal. When she did the scan she just saw a little blood build up that was okay. The sac is where it is supposed to be so that's a big relief!!! I am only 5 weeks and 5 days today, so my ticker is off. My period cycle is not the "normal" 28 days, more like 31 days so I wasn't surprised when the doctor said I was not 6 weeks yet. According to MY calculations, I am where I need to be. Unfortunately, all we could see was the sac because I was so early on, so I have to wait until Oct, 10th my official scan date to see my little rainbow baby/ HB.:happydance: I can't wait!!
Oh, and the doctor said we would get the results from our previous baby, and all documents so we can change everything to HER name...:cry: I feel that our angel is getting closer to being at true peace. Everyday I see the boy's name on her urn, it is so frustrating but we are closer to getting her papers fixed.
I haven't had true MS yet, but I feel it's comin on soon... 6 weeks is only a few days away :wacko: BUt like I said before, I'll go through any kind of discomfort for this baby to be healthy and on time:winkwink:

**I will starting my preggo workout back up starting today since the doc said I was fine... I want my arms to stay toned and butt to stay nice and high LOL:haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

MissMummyMoo said:


> I lost weight in my first trimester with the other 2. This time I put it on but I have started to lose it again as the nausea has fully kicked in. I'm also craving junk food especially burgers!
> 
> How's everyone today? I've got my scan at 11.20am fingers crossed we see a stronger heartbeat this time. By my dates I'm 8+1 but by the scan dates I'm 7+3. Will I be ok with an abdominal scan at 7+3? X

Yes, you should be fine. I had one around 6 and half weeks with DD2, and saw a nice healthy heartbeat! :) My dates are always off because they do the 28 day cycle. I don't know why they don't ask us if we know how long our cycle is. lol Let us know what happens, and sorry if you already did. lol I am still reading the posts, so bear with me please :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well baby was there all healthy and heartbeating :cloud9: I burst out crying :blush:

Here's a pic:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/F20E6BB8-4813-4766-8B37-7450A97D500F-708-0000003A4867710D.jpg

Measuring 8 weeks which is almost bang on my dates :thumbup: x


----------



## Tournesol

My work colleagues are very understanding, so I think it will be OK to tell them. 
I'm just being paranoid after the miscarriage, everything will be fine, think positive! 

I have been feeling like $%*! all damn day. Woke up at 5am, got ready for work, went down to the kitchen and started retching uncontrollably. Then the retching turned to vomiting (in the kitchen sink!) but since I had just got up, there was nothing in my stomach, so as a result I have had acid indigestion all day. Oh Em Gee, it sucks! 

Amanda, I am with you on the constipation too! :haha:

Now I am totally craving a big mac thanks to you guys! But the nearest maccy dee's is MILES away, so I'm not going to get one :nope:

It's so nice to have a rant on here! You guys get what I'm on about!


----------



## Tournesol

Aww!! Missmummymoo, that is a gorgeous scan! Congratulations xx


----------



## Courtney917

MissMummyMoo said:


> Well baby was there all healthy and heartbeating :cloud9: I burst out crying :blush:
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/F20E6BB8-4813-4766-8B37-7450A97D500F-708-0000003A4867710D.jpg
> 
> Measuring 8 weeks which is almost bang on my dates :thumbup: x

That's great news! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Great scan, MissMummy! Looks like a little gummy bear. :)

I have my scan tomorrow and am petrified. I've been spotting (I know it's brown, but it's still scary) for nearly a week now and woke up this morning and didn't feel as pregnant. My bb's weren't as sore and I wasn't queasy at all. 

I'm trying to remain hopeful for the best, but kind of expecting the worst.

Anyway, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## EMTAmanda

What a lively scan miss!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

Oh my goodness I can totally relate to the grocery store horrors!!! Let me tell yall about my experience last week!!!!....while walking down three aisles I smelt something horrible and do over powering I could barely breathe but I had no idea what it was....UNTIL....I spotted a very heavy set older greasy haired employee stocking spaghetti sauce and when he bent over I couldn't help but seeing a huge brown streak up the crack of his khaki pants!!!! I nearly puked in my buggy! It was horrible!!!! I mean WHO continues working if they've soiled their self???? Gag!!!!

I really need to go to the grocery today too but honestly don't think I can bare it! I'm so tired and icky feeling i'm doing good that I even showered today! I think I'll pick up some candies to suck on and give that a go and see how it works for sickness! We're getting further along ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Cgav- good luck sweetie!!!! I was so nervous that I was shaking so bad I was worried she wouldn't be able to finish the scan because I could not be still at all!


----------



## MizzPodd

MissMummy-awwww your little peanut is adorable!!! :) I'm so happy everything went well.:) :woohoo:

Tournesol- I don't think you are being paranoid at all. It is completely normal to feel a little apprehensive :) 
I've had heartburn all day it's so bad I can't eat. I forced myself to eat some cereal and a banana... Regretting it so much now lol
Sorry about Big Mac, we wouldn't want to add you to our junk food craving addiction group! Lol I think all pregnant women should automatically be in that group :) :heehee: 

I can feel the nausea getting a little stronger, especially when I eat something! I never vomited with pregnancy but have violent gagging constantly. I wonder if this pregnancy will be better or worse... Guess we shall see right? 

Hope everyone is doing pretty good today!


----------



## MizzPodd

Cgav- stay optimistic sweetie :hugs: I know it may be difficult but we are all here for you and sending happy healthy vibes your way!! :)

Amanda- you guys are making me freak out about the grocery store now LOL I am on the brink of starting my full blown MS and tomorrow I am going to get food... Mainly for birthday preparations. Dh birthday is tomorrow, my mom is Saturday, and DD1 is Sunday!! Omg I am going to be broke! Lol


----------



## pink_bow

I am useless at keeping up with this thread, but wanted to let you all know that I had a scan today as I had some spotting over the weekend. Baby is fine and we saw a lovely little heartbeat! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Since most of you girls are ahead of me. I am only going to be 5 weeks tomorrow. Is it pretty normal to not really be feeling anything at all? Like I got my BFP about a week and a half ago and I feel no more symptoms have progressed for me. I'm not tired, I haven't had any cramping or twinges in days, no nausea and no weight gain. I just have some sore boobs which is prolly from my progesterone. My last MC was the same way with no symptoms and I am just so scared of having another one. So normal or should I be a bit worried? I just don't know. I'm not feeling all that confident about this one.


----------



## MizzPodd

Pink- so very happy for you!!! :) so nice to get reassurance :)

Snowflake- I'm sorry you're stressed about this, but I think you should just try and tell yourself it's normal. I'm almost 6 weeks and honestly just started feeling the symptoms more. I had heartburn and stuff for a few weeks but my boobs aren't that sore and I don't feel any heavier ;) just relax and remember that every woman does not experience many or any symptoms. Some do and some don't :) please relax although I know it's way easier said than done. Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

OMG!!! Nobody buy spaghetti sauce from Amanda's local grocery! GAG! :haha:

Snowflake, don't worry, symptoms come and go and everybody is different. I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Cgav, good luck with your scan. Try to be positive, it's all you can do.

MizzPodd, my indigestion has now progressed into heartburn. I got some Gaviscon but it doesn't work, so I'm feeling your pain hun


----------



## MightyMom

snowflakes120 said:


> Haha. I ate 3 burgers in 24 hours last week! Good luck at scan! I think it'll be abdominal instead of what I like to call* dildo cam*. They might do both

:laugh2::rofl: Funniest thing I have read EVER!



MizzPodd said:


> AFM- My appointment went well yesterday! She did not see any bleeding or anything abnormal. When she did the scan she just saw a little blood build up that was okay. The sac is where it is supposed to be so that's a big relief!!! I am only 5 weeks and 5 days today, so my ticker is off. My period cycle is not the "normal" 28 days, more like 31 days so I wasn't surprised when the doctor said I was not 6 weeks yet. According to MY calculations, I am where I need to be. Unfortunately, all we could see was the sac because I was so early on, so I have to wait until Oct, 10th my official scan date to see my little rainbow baby/ HB.:happydance: I can't wait!!
> Oh, and the doctor said we would get the results from our previous baby, and all documents so we can change everything to HER name...:cry: I feel that our angel is getting closer to being at true peace. Everyday I see the boy's name on her urn, it is so frustrating but we are closer to getting her papers fixed.
> I haven't had true MS yet, but I feel it's comin on soon... 6 weeks is only a few days away :wacko: BUt like I said before, I'll go through any kind of discomfort for this baby to be healthy and on time:winkwink:
> 
> **I will starting my preggo workout back up starting today since the doc said I was fine... I want my arms to stay toned and butt to stay nice and high LOL:haha:

Yay! Glad your scan went well! Don't worry about the dates being off. They can't get the same measurement twice in a row ever. I'm glad that everything is progressing to getting your angel's name changed in the system. Hopefully it will bring some finality and closure to the tragedy and help your heart heal. :)



MissMummyMoo said:


> Well baby was there all healthy and heartbeating :cloud9: I burst out crying :blush:
> Measuring 8 weeks which is almost bang on my dates :thumbup: x

Yay!! Congrats! Such a lovely scan pic!!



cgav1424 said:


> I have my scan tomorrow and am petrified. I've been spotting (I know it's brown, but it's still scary) for nearly a week now and woke up this morning and didn't feel as pregnant. My bb's weren't as sore and I wasn't queasy at all.
> 
> I'm trying to remain hopeful for the best, but kind of expecting the worst.

I was googling "no symptoms" the week after my BFP because I didn't have ANY. But then the MS started and I really regretted wanting symptoms, LOL!



pink_bow said:


> I am useless at keeping up with this thread, but wanted to let you all know that I had a scan today as I had some spotting over the weekend. Baby is fine and we saw a lovely little heartbeat! x

Congrats on the scan!! Hope the spotting eases and everything stays fine!



snowflakes120 said:


> Since most of you girls are ahead of me. I am only going to be 5 weeks tomorrow. Is it pretty normal to not really be feeling anything at all? Like I got my BFP about a week and a half ago and I feel no more symptoms have progressed for me. I'm not tired, I haven't had any cramping or twinges in days, no nausea and no weight gain. I just have some sore boobs which is prolly from my progesterone. My last MC was the same way with no symptoms and I am just so scared of having another one. So normal or should I be a bit worried? I just don't know. I'm not feeling all that confident about this one.

Like I said before, I really didn't have any symptoms until all of a sudden I was nauseated and peeing all the time and my boobs were sore and I got headaches: all at once! I kept thinking the worst, that I must be having another m/c because I was so symptom free, then BAM! Too many to list. Try not to worry too much about it.
When I was pregnant with DD I never had any symptoms. First time I actually "felt" pregnant was when the baby kicked at 23 weeks, because I never felt a thing!


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats pink bow!

Snowflake, I was just thinking back to when I was at 5w this time around. I had no symptoms at all. No tiredness, no nausea, nothing, it all come on much later this time.
First time I was feeling really tired and a bit queasy in the mornings from about 4w. So do try not to worry yourself. You're in the early days and every pregnancy is different x


----------



## sianii

hello :) I would love to join you all, i am cautiously pregnant after a misscarriage feb 2011 - havent been able to catch up until now :) I 'think' i am due around the 22nd of may 2013, got a scan on the 1st oct (praying all will be ok) we have been ttc for almost 3 years now xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

sianii said:


> hello :) I would love to join you all, i am cautiously pregnant after a misscarriage feb 2011 - havent been able to catch up until now :) I 'think' i am due around the 22nd of may 2013, got a scan on the 1st oct (praying all will be ok) we have been ttc for almost 3 years now xxx

Welcome!! I just joined maybe a week ago and these ladies are so supportive and wonderful. They welcomed me with open arms and its been great ever since. I am due around that time two:)

I'm sorry for your loss and pray your rainbow baby is healthy :)
My official first scan is oct 10th. A big congrats on your current pregnancy.


----------



## MizzPodd

Tournesol- I mean it just hits me out of nowhere! Last night I woke up feeling it bad and then this morning... When I drink cold water it kind of makes the heartburn and indigestion settle. But hey anything for our baby's health:)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Pink- yay for a little flickering heart beat!!!!! 

Sian- welcome sweetie! I am due May 4th  

As far as symptoms I don't think mine really kicked into high gear until the middle of my 7th week but at 5 weeks I had NONE and I never did have any sore boobs this time and I'm 8 weeks an we've seen the little heart beating away! 

I just took on the grocery again and I WILL NOT be going back there.... I bought some "seedless" grapes and they have seeds in every single one....so between the poo pants employee, seeded grapes, and my witchy hormonal mood I'm never going back there haha!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Amanda... poopy pants in a grocery store??? That is disgusting! Never go back there!

Pink, Mummy and Mizzy lovely news on the scan ladies! Congratulations!! 

Welcome to our mad crew Sian....

Cgav good luck today chick for your scan x

Snow we all get a different range of symptoms chick... all at different time... I have very little MS, but have plenty of other symptoms.. don't worry chick.

Hey Tour.... how is it going at work for you.


----------



## padbrat

p.s. I am the hamburglar.... 2 big macs in 2 days.... shhhh... nawty nawty!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all :flower:

Congrats Pink and Mizzy that's brilliant :D

Amanda that is disgusting :sick: who on earth would do that?!

Snow as Pad says we all have different symptoms at different times :hugs: however I do know that it's easier said than done.

OMG Pad :haha: I've just eaten a roast chicken dinner and 1/2 treacle sponge pudding with custard and I could probably eat a big mac too :blush: I think night time's make up for my sickness in the day! :haha: x


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda- woooooow! Are you serious??! I would never go back to that store with Mr. Poopy pants there! Lol oh and I hate seeded grapes too!


Pad- lol Hambuglar is clever. I can't believe I am saying this, but when I thought about Big Mac just now, I got a little nauseous!! Nooooooo my precious Big Mac.......... Lol

Thanks btw, can't wait to hear HB in October for the first time.


----------



## MizzPodd

MissMummy- I can relate! I seem to always want to eat late at night after being nauseated all day. I wonder how the MS is going to be for me this time around.


----------



## padbrat

Noooo Mizzy... MS cannot interfere with THE Big Mac... it is against the law... I checked! LOL

Missm... go get one... go on... I dare ya!


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad there has to a super hero out there who fights for us ladies in need of a Big Mac lol
I need to be rescued so I can eat one with lots of pickles! Lol


----------



## padbrat

If so send them my way too Mizzy!

I think those pickles have done wierd things to my tummy cos it is gurgling and rumbling really loud... I even scared the dog!


----------



## manuiti

Omg! I've only been away a day and so much has gone on. I'll do my best to catch up...

tournesol - I think as long as you're comfortable with telling your work colleagues and they'll be supportive, then go for it. And the crying about the poor donkeys... obviously it is actually very sad, but the crying is still quite funny. If you put all of us teary ones in the same room with the stuff that makes us cry, we'd all look like a right set of loons! :haha:

robinson, mightymom, bklynchick, amanda, courtney, mizzpodd and everyone else feeling :sick:, I hope you get some relief soon! And what is it with feeling horrible, but wanting to eat loads but then wretching during the act?!! It's just cruel. lol

Pad - :haha: I can just see you like a bloodhound in the wedding hall sniffing out the wine. And you know, I think the drinking and bfp thing does work. For the first time since I started ttc, during my fertile period, I went on a proper bender... and got knocked up. :wine: Oh and your tummy gurgling scaring the dog made me properly laugh out loud! :rofl:

Amanda - I blame you for now really craving a maccyD's... especially the fries!!! Oooooh that would really hit the spot right now! And omg, your grocery store story made me gag! lol

mmm - Yay for your scan hun! :happydance: Gorgeous piccy!!!

Snowflakes - dildo cam.. love it! :haha: And yeah, feeling nothing is totally normal too, so just smile and feel lucky while the feeling normal lasts. :flower: I felt nothing much until I hit 6 weeks. Also, my sister in her two very normal pregnancies, never felt anything besides just being pregnant.

MizzPodd - glad your scan went well! Also good to hear that you'll be getting your results on your little angel. :hugs: I've been doing some exercise too, some time on the exercise bike, taking the stairs up to my apartment instead of the lift, and some yoga. I went to go for a swim today but the pool was closed because the heating system's been broken since July! Guess I won't be swimming till it warms up here. Oh, and good luck with your birthday shopping tomorrow. That's a whole load of birthday's in one go. Hope your wallet survives!

cgav - all the best for your scan tomorrow. :hugs: I did the same for my scan, went in expecting the worst; I think it's just a way of protecting ourselves. I'm sure I'll be doing the same before every scan. 

pinkbow - yay for your scan and little heartbeats hun!!!! :happydance:

sianii - welcome and congrats!!! I'm due on the 16th, so we're not that far apart. 

afm - I've just had to take a break from doing the washing up as I was starting to wretch, so am sat on the sofa trying out my first cup of ginger tea to see if it helps. I just chucked a few slices of ginger in with some boiling water; no idea if that's the right way to do it??? I'm finding carbs are helping too, but I need them often which isn't helping my baby bloat, as you can see from this photo. Morning belly - flat, evening belly - uncomfortable!
https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/F995FBAB-58F9-4895-B3B8-813AED8045C4-21472-00001A014BAC3BB2.jpg
Oh, and this afternoon when I went to the bathroom, I had a bit of ewcm and a teeny bit of brown in it. Wiped a few more times but nothing. Hoping that's normal. I've got my 2nd scan on Saturday though, so hopefully everything will still be ok.


----------



## Storm7

Lovely scan news! 

Not got time to fully catch up so did a quick skim!

AFM: currently travelling in France for work and wanting to curl up and sleep for about a month!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I have a confession... I took THREE naps yesterday! And I'm STILL exhausted!!!! Thank god for an understanding hubby! I don't like mayo so I'm not a fan of the big Mac but I would love two regular mcdonalds cheeseburgers with pickles for breakfast! Hahahaha! Yummmmmy! Or Chinese food!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm at McDonald's now :haha: just getting fish fingers though. Really don't think I could face a Big Mac :sick: feeling really bad today!! 

:hugs: Storm when are you due back home? X


----------



## BklynChick74

OOO my gosh you ladies are killing me with the food talk. LOL - just thinking about a big mac is making me feel bleh but I am with the two chesseburgers with a bunch of pickles. OOO or Ice cream with sprinkles, oo wait a banana split topped with whip cream and oreo cookies. I think I need to stop following this thread for a while cause you guys are giving me wicked ideas on what to eat and balme on the baby...


----------



## Storm7

Mmmmmm McDonalds! I could murder a double cheeseburger and some fries right about now. Possibly a strawberry milkshake too. No pickles though - yuck!

I get back tomorrow afternoon and then home for a few days before holidays in sunny Spain! A trip I am actually looking forward too. However DD is unwell at the moment so hoping the trip doesn't need to be cancelled....


----------



## EMTAmanda

I swear food and sleep is all I think about lately! It's horrible! I would LOVE some Chinese shrimp and rice!!!! I've totally let myself go each time I'm pregnant I vow to be a cute preggo but as soon as ms strikes all that flies out the window haha! Poor hubby!


----------



## Tournesol

Hi sianii :hi: Welcome and good luck.

Mizzpodd, my next scan is the same day as yours, exciting! :happydance:

pad, your gurgling tummy scaring the dog made me LOL as well! As did "dildo cam" who said that? I'm going to be biting my tongue not to laugh if I have to have another one of those now! 

Work is good thanks, I told the boss today and he was happy for me and said he'll get on with finding out my rights regarding maternity leave and what not... 
So that's good, I feel better for having it all out in the open now, no secrets! 
Plus, I thought I'd better tell them what was wrong with me, I've been so sick, I'm sure they all thought I was on something! :haha:


MS is bad guys, it's getting worse every day. This morning I actually threw up my anti sickness pill, which kind of defeats the object. 
Then this evening, I felt ok long enough to make myself some food and eat it, but the second I finished I had to physically stop myself from throwing it all up! I am not a happy bunny. 

Still, chin up! Like you say mizzpodd, anything for the LO! 

Manuiti, your poor tummy! Although I have to tell you that mine looks like your bloated tummy most of the time anyway! :haha:
Good luck at your scan, you'll be fine, don't worry about the bit of brown I'm sure it's normal x


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! 

Okay, first of all... thanks for the McDonald's talk... now I'll have to grab dinner there. The kids will be happy though as it's a rare great to have McDonald's for dinner. :) 

So, I just returned from my visit with the "dildo cam" and...

WE HAVE A HEARTBEAT! I'm measuring 6w4d (just one day behind what LMP puts me at) and everything looks good. This is the furthest I've made it in any of my pregnancies since DD 6 years ago so we're remaining hopeful. I have another scan in two weeks, but my doctor said that if I'm freaking out or just need some reassurance, I can call and show up anytime and he'll squeeze me in for a quick scan just to make me feel better. I told him he shouldn't have offered that because if I had my way, I would see my little blob everyday! I love love LOVE my OB!

I can't exercise or anything and I'm still on progesterone, baby aspirin and prednisone. The prednisone is making me gain so much weight already... I'm only 6 weeks pregnant and I've gained 5 pounds. Yikes! Oh well... like we all say... Anything for my LO! 

You guys have supported and helped me through so much already and we're all still barely pregnant! Thank you for your kind words and well wishes. I <3 my BNB girls!


----------



## padbrat

Macdonalds Macdonalds... yummy yummy... no Maccy D for me today... but I am ashamed to say my name is Padbrat and I am a silver skin onion addict.... hangs her head in shame...

well done Tour... it is good to not hide our lovely pregnancies isn't it! Make sure that you know your rights with regard to your maternity and parental rights. If you are in the UK check out ACAS website or Directgov.

Good news Cgav! What is it with spotting ladies and then our lovely babies having a laugh at us when they are perfect!

Manu... lovin the bump pics! Lovely news about your scan too sweety!

hello other lovely ladies!

I am 8 weeks today! I am a raspberry!


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu- Thank you! Yes I can't wait to get full closure finally:) She deserves nothing less. Nice bumps! :)

Amanda- Lol Cheeseburgers!!! I am crackin up over here! We have all the ladies wantin McDonalds now. Hmmm I think we should get paid for giving them more business! Ha

Bklyn- lol we should have a cheeseburger day


----------



## MizzPodd

Tournesol- Cool! We will both have great news on the same day. We can upload our little peanuts :) I am so glad your boss is being so supportive!!! And yes anything for our rainbow babies! My MS kicked in full gear today, and it lasts alllll day and night lol gotta love it

Cgav- Awww I am so happy you saw the heartbeat!!! And your baby is right on schedule too! I pray you keep pushing through this pregnancy. Your little baby is so strong!! :)

Pad- A big congrats on making it to 8 weeks!!! Half way through the 1st trimester, hang in there!!! Oh and wear your onion addiction with pride! Lol

AFM- Weeeellllll I had a long day celebrating dh birthday... Lots of fun, but today would be they day my official MS kicks in!!! At the store I was so nauseated!! I made sure I got some crackers from the store. Now the though of burgers makes me sick ewww! Lol oh well, I may be able to eat it again one day.... In the far far future! Goodnight ladies!


----------



## MizzPodd

Storm- Are you enjoying France?? I've always wanted to go... For fun of course lol

MissMummy- you and me both, I can't eat it as of this morning because of my lovely MS lol


----------



## BklynChick74

Pad: I gave in and had a burger and my body called muntiny! I snuck out from work two hours early to take a nap and figured let me join in with the BnB girls. Well after I ate that burger her comes a green face a few hours later I had a personal conversation with a toliet at the gym.......bleh. Your all a bad influence lol. Just horrible. To make me feel better I had a muffin and dounut from Dunkin.....


----------



## cgav1424

Pad - yes, hon... I can just see our little ones giggling at all our fretting. 

MizzPodd - thank you my dear! Isn't it always the way that MS rears its ugly head at the most inopportune times? I always feel fine in the morning, but an hour before I have to pick my kids up from school... MS inevitably kicks in. But my mantra this pregnancy is "Anything for my LO!"

Brooklyn - I was born in Brooklyn. ;) I've been back to the city and to Jersey to visit some friends and relatives, but haven't been back to Brooklyn since I was a kid! My daughter's name was actually going to be Brooklyn, but DH overruled it since he got to pick her name. Anyway, what I wouldn't do for some Dunkin right now! I can't stand the taste of coffee right now, but a donut and coffee would hit the spot! 

Have a good night, ladies! 

Oh and lol... I'm typing on my iPad and I accidentally typed have a "food" night before catching it and correcting it.


----------



## MizzPodd

Cgav- lol foodnight to you too! This morning I feel icky but no MS like yesterday. I'm getting toyed with lol

Bklyn- Don't worry you won't be hearing anything burgers from me for a while, gross now.


----------



## cgav1424

MizzPodd - same here. I'm laying in bed and I feel icky, but no MS. My MS won't usually kick in until the afternoon... an hour before I have to pick my kids up from school and go into Mommy mode, of course.


----------



## MizzPodd

cgav- Honestly, I reaaaaaaaaally hope that mine will be like that. It is usually from the early morning like 2 or 3 am, and then goes all day until bedtime :wacko: I am optimistic that it will be more manageable this time around :) Plus I have my mints on standby Lol

AFM- Super tired with heartburn... Cannot really eat breakfast because just have that icky feeling. Will eat a cracker and maybe that will settle my stomach a bit. Hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## Tournesol

8 weeks today! But why is my baby trying to kill me? I swear I have barely eaten a thing and anything I have eaten has come straight back up again :( 
Oh well, I will feel better soon, I will, I WILL!

Padbrat, thanks for the info, but I don't live in the UK any more, moved to France 4 years ago. So I have the added difficulty of all the info I need being in French! I do speak French, just not very good with official stuff, it's confusing. 

How is everybody's Big Mac craving? I still haven't managed to have one, but the way I'm feeling today I don't think it would do me much good anyway. Bleurgh. I feel rough :cry:


----------



## robinson380

Tournesol said:


> 8 weeks today! But why is my baby trying to kill me? I swear I have barely eaten a thing and anything I have eaten has come straight back up again :(
> Oh well, I will feel better soon, I will, I WILL!
> 
> Padbrat, thanks for the info, but I don't live in the UK any more, moved to France 4 years ago. So I have the added difficulty of all the info I need being in French! I do speak French, just not very good with official stuff, it's confusing.
> 
> How is everybody's Big Mac craving? I still haven't managed to have one, but the way I'm feeling today I don't think it would do me much good anyway. Bleurgh. I feel rough :cry:

I have not thrown up yet but feel very nauseous. My doctor recommended the BRAT diet if I could not hold anything down. Bananas, rice, applesauce, and toast. Hope you feel better soon :) Hungry and nauseous don't feel good.


----------



## Tournesol

That sounds good, I might give it a go... maybe not the applesauce though (gag)


----------



## Tournesol

In my quest for a "cure" I just came across this... I would have to say no, no and NO! 
Something tells me that Dr. Gallup's wife was suffering from MS and he came up with this so he could get some action!
https://washington.cbslocal.com/2012/08/10/study-oral-sex-cures-morning-sickness/


----------



## manuiti

Omg, just the thought of that right now makes me want to gag. lol I'm also on the queasy boat this morning. Feeling yuck. But I'm 7 weeks today so am happy regardless. 4 more weeks before I start to relax and get more confidence in this pregnancy. 2 more days till next scan & those anxious moments until seeing that little heartbeat on the screen.

Tournesol - congrats on 8 weeks!!!

Hope everyone's doing ok (ms excluded of course!)


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks hun, congrats on 7 weeks! Time actually feels like it's starting to go a little quicker, 2nd tri is almost in sight!


----------



## LovelyCupcake

Hello ladies! Just found out two days ago that i'm pregnant with our Rainbow Baby. We lost our first pregnancy in November. After trying for almost a year, we were quite surprised to learn that somehow in August we conceived; even though we had stopped really trying until we saw the doctor. Funny how things like that work out. I feel incredibly optimistic about this pregnancy. Its feels completely different and the major difference is, I'm not bleeding or spotting. 

For those who are worried about a repeat, try to remain calm and relaxed. i know its scary. Trust me, sometimes I find myself slightly afraid, but its completely normal to feel so. For those that have faith, just remember that God doesn't make mistakes. He hears our worries and knows our fears. I know that this baby is going to be just fine, because of the promise God made me the day that we lost our first baby. I knew that would not be the last time I would experience being a mother. I knew that i would get another chance. 

Lots of love and positive ju ju to you all <3


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats on your rainbow lovelycupcake :D


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hey girls!!! What a busy day with autism specialist for my 6 year old! I am EXHAUSTED and it's only 8:30pm!!!! No cravings at all for me today but nausea has been overwhelming. I stopped by my mother's this evening an she wa cutting an onion and I almost puked. Ugh this is miserable but a good sign I suppose. I look PREGNANT I guess it's mainly bloat but I'm huge I swear!!!!


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations and welcome lovely cupcake! 

Mizzpodd: I was in Nantes. Was cold and wet just like the UK! 

I got my scan date through for 22nd October. It's gonna be a long 3 an a half weeks!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great news on the scan date Storm. That's gonna be the week mine is too but it's the week hubby's on a training course with work :( so he won't be able to come. 

How's everyone else doing?

I'm feeling rotten today :( really tired as both kids were up last night. Thomas had his pre school boosters yesterday and woke up crying his arm was hurting at 1am then Caitlin woke up at 6am coz she'd wet the bed. First time in about 2 year for her! Poor thing. I've been awake since 6 and just feel shattered, sick, headache, runny nose, bad cough and generally blergh. I had my flu jab yesterday too so my arms also aching. Just want to curl up and sleep :( might ask hubby to take the kids to school/nursery before he goes to work and ill try and get some sleep as its my weekend to work so ill be up at 6.30am at least and not finished till 10pm both days x


----------



## padbrat

Ladies... it is scan day today... ooooo feel all breathless... please let it be a good one.. please let baby have grown and HB strong and fast... please please please.... Hope is important...

and breathe....

Had a Big Mac yesterday and OOOOO it was GOOD!!!! I seem to have the opposite symptoms to the rest of you... I can't stop eating.. and if I do I feel sick... so I will be the size of a whale!!

Welcome Cup!! I like your thinking x

Blk, Mizzy, Tour.... sorry the MaccyD's is not good for you all now... don't worry I will bravely volunteer to eat yours!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for your scan pad :flower: x


----------



## cgav1424

Good luck, Pad! Thinking of you and crossing my fingers!


----------



## Storm7

Good luck pad. 

MMM: I hope you manage to get some rest. I can imagine how exhausted you feel.


----------



## LeeC

Good luck with scan Pad, I too am eating everything in sight thanks to the steroids :(


----------



## sianii

Hi everyone :) thank you for the lovely welcome. Is any one having realy weird dreams? Iv got my scan on monday and for the past 2 night i have dreamed about it, last night i dreamed that they found a heatbeat but it was a realy slow heart beat :s Im worrying myself silly :o I will be 6 weeks 4 days when i get my scan so im Praying that they will find a Healthy heartbeat and healthy baby, anyone had any similar experiances?? xxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mmm- I hope you feel better sweetie!!

Pad- super good luck to you!!! I'm eating everything as well you're not alone! Haha I want a darn McDonald's cheeseburger like crazy!!! I'm so constipated though that I'm all crampy and look 4 months prego!!! I'm chugging apple juice right now trying to clear things out! It's horrible! 

I see maternity clothes in my very near future


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Sianii :flower:

I'm not too bad now, kept Thomas off nursery as it sounds like he's losing his voice poor little man, he's been good as gold all day :cloud9:

:lol: Amanda I'm already wearing maternity trousers. I seem to swell out throughout the day. I can be wearing my normal trousers on a morning but come lunch/tea time they are so tight from all the bloat! How are you today? x


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck pad! Oh yes the maternity pants, I already started as this belly is making it difficult to get anything buttoned!! How has everyone been? My computer is broken right now so I'm on my phone Grr. Hope everyone is well!!! I was able to put my scan pic as my avatar. My next one isn't until October16. The wait is horrible! Of course I'm thinking the worst despite seeing a strong heartbeat at 8 weeks. How can I make myself think more positively?:-(


----------



## EMTAmanda

Miss- I'm a bit nauseas but feeling better than yesterday  usually my nausea hits a strong point at night my midwife appointment is oct 2 nd and she said to expect an ultrasound either the same day or the following day  I'm so excited but nervous! 

Courtney- I can't get over how cute your scan is!!!! I'll be 9 weeks and 4 days at my next scan and I'm so nervous!!!! I don't think we will feel "safe" again until we have a baby in our arms :-/


----------



## cgav1424

MMM - I hope you get some proper rest this morning! It sounds like you have an exhausting weekend ahead of you! 

Lee - I'm on steroids too and it is making me retain so much fluid and eating like nobody's business! I've already gained some weight and I'm only 7 weeks pregnant. :(

Courtney - great scan pic! I know the wait is horrible, but just have faith that everything is okay with your LO. Being PAL sucks, but this will be your rainbow baby!!! I've been the same way though. I know there is still a polyp or fibroid in my uterus somewhere and even though this is the first time we've seen a strong heartbeat... I have this huge fear that the baby implanted near enough to the polyp/fibroid that it stops growing. :( DH is being positive enough for both of us and keeps saying that this is the furthest we've made it in 4 pregnancies and every thing is going to be fine. It's all about having faith at this point!

Amanda - I can't even begin with the constipation! I was awake at 1 this morning and on the toilet for 15 mins before any relief was brought! And it wasn't even relieving! I need to go get some fiber cereal, I think. 

Sianii - welcome and congrats! Weird dreams are a pregnancy symptom. :) good luck on your scan on Monday. 

Pad - still thinking pink for you, darling!

Afm, 7 weeks today! I'm a blueberry! Symptoms are still very mild and come & go. If anything, they seem to be letting up. Which is making me freak out, of course! Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Amanda - I have my sickness mainly on a morning, come tea time/evening I'm usually ok and pig out :haha:

Cgav - Happy 7 weeks!! :hugs: I know I feel the same when my symptoms come and go but then they usually come back the next day or so :hugs: x


----------



## Courtney917

Amanda: thanks!!! It actually looks like a baby!!! I was excited by the scan bc it looks so real lol. Yes this is true I prob won't feel ok til little one is in ny arms!! Good luck with your scan I am sure you will be ok.

Cgav: you're right its so hard bc we always think the worst! This is the furtherest I have been as well. Aside from my two sons all my other pregnancies ended at 4 weeks. I'm sure your baby is fine! I know its easy to say it and I'm sure you're very worried but all will be ok! My DH is also super positive which is a good thing. He said he can't worry all day bc it'll drive him insane...lol I know that all too well. I'm trying to be positive. Still have sickness but haven't been feeling cramping so now o think things aren't progressing as they should! I need to stop lol!


----------



## manuiti

Ok, I have never heard a McDonalds advert on the radio where I live, ever. And what happens today. Yep. I'm on my way back from the supermarket and ta da on the radio - McDonalds advert. I couldn't understand most of it because they were speaking too fast so all I got was McDonalds, Big Mac, Big Mac, Big Mac, McDonalds. I don't think I'm going to be resist the temptation much longer! 

lovelycupcake - :wave: welcome!

Pad - how did it go today hun??

cgav - congrats on 7 weeks!

afm - 2nd scan tomorrow. I'm nervous. Oh and I discovered sipping on ginger ale when I'm feeling yuck, seems to be helping. Today anyway.

Hope everyone's doing ok.
xxx


----------



## Courtney917

manuiti said:


> Ok, I have never heard a McDonalds advert on the radio where I live, ever. And what happens today. Yep. I'm on my way back from the supermarket and ta da on the radio - McDonalds advert. I couldn't understand most of it because they were speaking too fast so all I got was McDonalds, Big Mac, Big Mac, Big Mac, McDonalds. I don't think I'm going to be resist the temptation much longer!
> 
> lovelycupcake - :wave: welcome!
> 
> Pad - how did it go today hun??
> 
> cgav - congrats on 7 weeks!
> 
> afm - 2nd scan tomorrow. I'm nervous. Oh and I discovered sipping on ginger ale when I'm feeling yuck, seems to be helping. Today anyway.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok.
> xxx


Lol someone must be telling you to get a big mac!


----------



## cgav1424

Happy Friday girls!

I was hoping padbrat had updated by now. Pad - still thinking nothing but pink thoughts for you! 

Ladies, someone needs to change the name of this thread to the "May Mommies that <3 McDonald's" thread! I had a hamburger happy meal for lunch today. :)


----------



## cgav1424

Courtney - good luck on your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics! Oh and I've been meaning to ask you... is your OB or endo following you with your hypothyroidism? I was diagnosed with hyper/Graves in 2010 and finally went into remission in December of 2011 and haven't been to see my endo since then. I'm wondering if I should get bloods drawn or not... I haven't been on any anti-thyroid meds since then.


----------



## Courtney917

cgav1424 said:


> Courtney - good luck on your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics! Oh and I've been meaning to ask you... is your OB or endo following you with your hypothyroidism? I was diagnosed with hyper/Graves in 2010 and finally went into remission in December of 2011 and haven't been to see my endo since then. I'm wondering if I should get bloods drawn or not... I haven't been on any anti-thyroid meds since then.

No scan tomorrow, not til October 16th. But I think I've been feeling little flutters!!! My endo is following my thyroid levels. I get tested every month. Since pregnancy can make ur thyroid wacko I would ask for my levels to be checked, perhaps once every few months if it comes back normal. It's not worth the risk just in case it gets crazy again. Just my opinion but I'm also coming from the prospective of having 4 losses due to my thyroid.


----------



## cgav1424

Courtney - Oops. It was manuiti who has a scan tomorrow. :) So many ladies to keep up with on here! Flutters!!! How awesome! I have an appt in a couple of weeks so I'll ask him to write a lab slip for my TSH and other thyroid hormones. I'm not sure how accurate they'll be as I've heard thyroid levels can normalize in pregnancy, especially first tri. But better to be safe than sorry, of course. My first loss was due to my thyroid, not sure about my second as my labels came back normal and then I had a chemical two months after my second m/c. I'm sorry about your losses, but glad they caught your hypothyroidism in July! 

manuiti - good luck on YOUR scan tomorrow! 

Hugs ladies!


----------



## MightyMom

I'm finally on synthroid for this pregnancy, but my levels only went from 6.6 to 5. :( Not going down like I want them to, but my RE doesn't want to overdo it. So we're slowly marching the levels down, I just need to be patient.


----------



## cgav1424

MightyMom - my doctors tried to get me hypothyroid while I was TTC since Synthroid is a pregnancy category Class A drug whereas my anti-thyroid meds are Class C drugs. I never got to hypothyroid... my levels just stayed normal then I got weaned off my meds. My endo told me Synthroid was as safe as taking Tylenol during pregnancy. 

P.S. I lurk on the PARL thread and saw your awesome scan! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MightyMom

:) Thank you! I'm excited.

I'm not worried about too much Synthroid, my RE just doesn't want us to overshoot the "right" dose so we are going slowly so that when we find it we can coast. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Me and I am scared to death. I lost a baby from IVF in March at 9 weeks. Everything was going along great and then no hb. We did a couple IUI's this summer and I expected nothing. I gave up. Shocked when I got a BFP on 9-13!!!!! Then and I assume was from the IUI and lots of little follies, I got all this pain. The RE prescribed percocet. I'd go to bed praying it would just go away. Well that happened 3 days ago. The anxiety is something else. So scared I will lose this one too. Scan not until 10-8 at 7 weeks exactly. Due May 27th.


----------



## EMTAmanda

We made it to 9 weeks!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!! 

Soooo ready to hear updates from our ladies having scans! Praying for you guys!!!


----------



## padbrat

Wahoo for 9 wks Amanda!

Hmmmm Big Mac Manu... hmmmm give in to the Mac I say! How was the scan chick x

Cout lovely scan piccy chick!

Hello Storm!

Hello lovely Mighty! 

Cgav my thyroid is screwed too... was underactive and then went over active when I had my bfp... Cons said being over is not as bad as being under x

Hello ILuv

Hello Lee xxx

My scan went great.... went forward 3 days and a lovely pulsing HB. Wahooo next scan 12 Oct!
 



Attached Files:







8W 5D.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely scan Padbrat :cloud9: congratulations :D

Good luck to everyone else having scans today :flower: x


----------



## cgav1424

pad - you kept us in suspense, love! I was stalking all the threads waiting for your update! Thrilled for you, always thinking pink and remembering that Hope is Important because hope is all we have at this point. :)

Good luck everyone else on their scans today! Can't wait for more good news and pictures of gummy bears! X


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi Beautiful ladies!!!

Omg, I've missed soooo much! I will try to catch in the next couple of days... I was at the hospital because of bleeding. I know I was already seen but that doctor didn't really reassure me... Turns out, she should have did cultures and a pelvic exam. The er doc did all that this morning at 12 am! (Yeah i went there in the middle of the night). He said my cervix was still closed and my ovaries were normal... He also checked for baby, and..... there was a beautiful heartbeat nice and strong!!! They let me see too to make me feel better. I am exactly 6 weeks and 2 days today (which is right on target based on MY menstrual cycle) So my due date is probably May 24 or 25, not 21.
It was hard for me, I was in the same room that I was in back in July when I was told I would lose my baby at almost 5 months.... still birth. Soooo it was very emotional for me. As of now, I am just waiting to see if they will call me back next week. If they don't then my cultures/pap smear is good to go. Sorry ladies for not being on here the last few days, I know you all have been actin up and havin fun right? Lol :)

Oh and dh birthday was a success... Today I am preparing for dd1 birthday for tomorrow, so I may be gone a couple more days! Boo! But I'll be baaaaaaaaaaaack! :)

You ladies have a great weekend!! :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad- Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how beautiful and amazing your scan is!!! :hugs: I am so happy for you, and congrats... you and some other ladies (Amanda) are almost into the 2nd trimester! Woohooo!!!
So my MS has started but I am pleasantly surprised that it is not as bad as it was with my second pregnancy. The comparison is like night and day. My frist pregnancy was also bad.... Hmmm, see this makes this i'm having a boy. Both my girls gave me TERRIBLE MS EVERYDAY ALL DAY!! This time, the MS just comes and goes.... (I know i am 6 weeks and it may get worse, but usually it stays however it is at 6 weeks)
Big Mac Attack... How i wish I could but if I did I would probably lose my cookies. lol

Amanda- Yaaaay!! I bet you are so excited to be so close to your next trimester :) Time is flying by!!!

Hello everyone else, I will go back and read the posts I missed. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

MMM- I hope you can get some rest this weekend, you sound exhausted! Drink lots of fluids though, it'll help out some. :) :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.

Amanda- Maternity clothes... With dd2, I was already in them in the 1st tri. I don't know if it will happen with one, but probably so. And plus they are comfortable :)

Pad- LOL LOL LOL Yes, please eat my Big Mac for me... That way I will know that it was enjoyed and loved by someone who appreciates it. LOL


----------



## MizzPodd

LovelyCupcake said:


> Hello ladies! Just found out two days ago that i'm pregnant with our Rainbow Baby. We lost our first pregnancy in November. After trying for almost a year, we were quite surprised to learn that somehow in August we conceived; even though we had stopped really trying until we saw the doctor. Funny how things like that work out. I feel incredibly optimistic about this pregnancy. Its feels completely different and the major difference is, I'm not bleeding or spotting.
> 
> For those who are worried about a repeat, try to remain calm and relaxed. i know its scary. Trust me, sometimes I find myself slightly afraid, but its completely normal to feel so. For those that have faith, just remember that God doesn't make mistakes. He hears our worries and knows our fears. I know that this baby is going to be just fine, because of the promise God made me the day that we lost our first baby. I knew that would not be the last time I would experience being a mother. I knew that i would get another chance.
> 
> Lots of love and positive ju ju to you all <3

Hi lovely! (I know late response, sorry)
Welcome! You will love this thread.. these ladies are wonderful:)

I am so sorry about your loss:hugs: But super excited about your rainbow baby:baby: I pray all goes well for you this time around:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tournesol

Hello ladies and welcome to Lovelycupcake and Ilovebabies200,

I have nothing of significance to report except that I'm still feeling sick and have ordered myself some Sea Bands from ebay, hope they work as nothing else does!

Pad- congrats on the lovely scan 
Mizzpodd- I'm so glad you're OK! Keep up the positivity!
Amanda- congrats on 9 weeks!

To the rest of you, you're killing me with all your talk of Big Macs, I think I may have to give in and get myself one... or two... and maybe a quarter pounder with cheese.


----------



## padbrat

Mmmmm.... who mentioned MaccyD's?.... Tour I reckon it will be the cure for your MS! LOL... 

Mizzy I will gladly have your Big Mac.... and will bravely volunteer to have anyone elses who can't manage it! 

I am sorry to hear you were in the same room that held such sad memories for you... maybe that will change for you now you have seen your lovely baby's HB in there too!! Good memories coming right up for you!

Mizzy I wish I was close to 2nd Tri... still 3 dangerous weeks to go for me. Hope hope hope!!

Cgav... aww bless ya... thanks for the pinkness ... repeat my mantra... Hope is Important!


----------



## Mommyaaryn

I am in the same boat, this is my 3rd pregnancy 2nd baby and my EDD is may.13th I am still crazy with worry an anxiety but am trying to stay positive and upbeat about it all... I also am trying to focus on this being a "meant to be" circumstance, since my due date is actually the date that we had lost our last baby. 8 weeks an counting now and praying everyday for a full term delivery and happy healthy baby :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Woohoo pad lovely lovely scan!!!! 

Only a few weeks shy of 2nd trimester! As slow as it seems at times it also seems to be speeding up lately!!!! Yay! I'm craving STEAK like a starving lion lately! I had one at Chili's last night and am about to start the grill at home to make me another one today! Yummmy! I'll be huge at the end of this pregnancy! How are all my girlies feeling right about now? Is anyone running hubby put of the room with gas? I'm horrible right now! I swear pregnancy can be so gross at times!!


----------



## manuiti

Gorgeous scan pic Pad!!!! :happydance: PINK, PINK, PINK!!!

I went in for my second scan at 7w+2 today but I'm still in a grump about having to wait for nearly 2 hours after my appointment time to be seen. There were only 2 other people in front of me! I also didn't like that there was no changing room so had to ditch my drawers with the Dr right there (I know, I know, he's seen it all a million times before) and wasn't given anything to cover myself with. Then the printer was broken, so I don't get my report until Monday and he wouldn't let me take my pictures with me. Don't think I'll be going back to him. And I'm so hormonal, I've wanted to have a big cry about it all day. But anyway all that to one side, the good news is baby's bang on target growth wise and had a nice little heartbeat of 145. I couldn't see it to begin with and totally panicked! I've also got an ovarian cyst (I think you can just see it at the top of the scan pic) which the Dr said I should ask my RE about progesterone support. Not sure why, but I will. Anyway, here's our little baby bear. Next scan, two weeks time...

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/7w2noname.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Man, what a beautiful scan! You can really see all the details!


----------



## manuiti

Really? I don't see any detail, just a blob that looks like it's got really big feet. lol:nope:


----------



## MightyMom

:) I see the yolk sac, the head, and the feet buds. That's all there is to see at this point, but you can see it clearly.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-Oh that would have got me going for sure! I had a good cry today with nerves and thought about just going to the ER to get a scan. The 8th is just too far away!!!

Pad-Great scan!!!!

Thanks everyone for the welcome!!


----------



## padbrat

Aww Manu lovely scan... and good to know you are right on schedule.. Drs really have seen it all, so don't panic lol.

Hubby hated waiting on Fri too... in fact rather embarrassingly he feel asleep... snoring as well... 

Mighty you are so good at looking at these things... I see a blobby gummy bear when I look at mine lol


----------



## Tournesol

Manu, lovely scan! I don't blame you for being cross with your doc, I would have been fuming! I don't care if they've seen it all before, we haven't shown it all to the world before (well, most of us anyway :winkwink:) and discretion is so important in these circumstances. 

Tomorrow is the day! MacDonalds ahoy! I'm going into to town for burgers, chips, fizzy drinks and maybe some ice cream, followed by checking out the maternity ranges in the clothes shops. 
If I'm fit to be seen that is. I have a spot the size the size of Mount Everest! Right in the middle of my chin. Actually it's more of a volcano than a mountain, so I shall call it Mount Etna. I hereby dub myself Volcano Face. 
Feel free to point and laugh :haha:

Amanda, you do make me laugh! We seem to share our symptoms, so I'm feeling your shame. 

On another note, I'm feeling really dizzy and lightheaded today, which is making me nervous as it's how I felt the day before my MC. I'm sure it's nothing though, I think I'm just over tired. I slept until 10am this morning! 

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo Tour! You go for it!!! Make sure you don't stand up too quick, maybe have a sugary drink or snack?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful scan man :flower: x


----------



## MizzPodd

Iluv- welcome and I'm so happy you joined us! I pray your rainbow baby enters your arms healthy and strong in may like everyone else!! :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Iluv - welcome!!

Thanks Mighty. I can see the yolk sac but the rest is all still a bit gummy bearish to me at the moment. I'm still guessing that the head's on the right! :blush: Limb buds are like advanced scan ID skills... which I clearly don't have. lol

Oooh Tour, you've caved! I could see MaccyD's from where I had lunch today. I'm still managing to resist... but only just.

Amanda - I think if my hubby were home, he would be running for the hills with my nighttime trumpeting! In a way I'm glad he's away, so I can maintain the idea that I only smell of roses. :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies! Belly tightening pain today. I certainly am feeling this now! I can't lay in certain positions or sit all crooked without something hurting and reminding me to stretch out. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Feeling a bit panicky today as my sickness has been missing for the last few days :( it was around 8 weeks when I lost my last bubs so I can't help but worry :cry: x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Miss-I know exactly how you feel!!! I lost the last baby at 7 weeks and we didn't find out until 9 weeks. I haven't even seen this one yet and I'm analyzing everything. It's so debilitating at times. There is no relaxing and happy thoughts. Just fear.....


----------



## cgav1424

MMM - Being PAL is so hard. :( I'm sorry you're feeling panicky. Van you call your doctor/midwife for a reassurance scan? I'm sure everything is fine as we both know symptoms can come and go. I know mine have been all over the place.. some days are definitely better than others! After a blissful week and a half of no spotting, I woke up to go to the bathroom last night and there was one of those brown tissue-y fragments again on the toilet paper. All we can do is have faith... and bug our doctors to see us! I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed. *hugs*


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It is :(

I don't think my doctor would send me for scan, I think he'd just say that symptoms come and go. I feel a bit of a pain getting another scan as I have already had 2. I think I'm just going to wait until I see my MW on Friday and see what she says x


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello lovely ladies!! How is everyone today?

Manu- Beautiful scan girlie!! :D

Tour- awww, you can have one Big Mac if you want! lol Don't punish yourself lol And I was feeling dizzy too but I just drank alot of water, and it slowly got a little better. I felt some of the same symptoms but all is well :) Hope you feel better soon... and hydrate hydrate hydrate!!! :)

MMM- Don't worry sweety, I am sure you are okay. :hugs::hugs: I certainly understand why you are feeling like this. This is my 1st pregnancy where the MS isn't terrible, so it made me feel a little skittish because I am so used to having it nonstop!!. I think I will start getting anxious around the 18 week mark, that i where I lost my angel. She was so strong because she had a heartbeat for almost 2 hours before God sent his angels down. Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:

Iluv- Thank you for your kind words... I think it was meant to be, to show me that I have a new rainbow baby growing healthy and strong:)

AFM- I started working out again this morning, and it felt great!! I felt a little sick afterwards but I chalk that up to not eating before working out. I have little MS which is nice, but still a little nervwrecking because my MS is always prominent and awful with my pregnancies. Well maybe I am having a beautiful baby boy!! My two girls gave me MS 24/7. That is what I am telling myself to keep from stressing and worrying too much. No matter what, everything will happen for a reason even if I do not know why, so I just have to stay OPTIMISTIC!!:):):):) I pray all of my bump buddies who feel apprehensive right now that you relax and try to imagine the little baby growing healthy and strong in your wombs. Ladies my heart goes out to you, and I just hope we all post pics of our newborns in May :)


----------



## manuiti

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: MMM. I'm sure everything's fine. Remember HCG levels start to level off around 8-11 weeks so maybe that's all that's happened to you and that's why you're feeling better.

I also had a bit of brown blood when I wiped yesterday. Not a lot we can do besides hope for the best at this point. We can do this girls!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

I agree with Manu... I have been bleeding on and off for over two weeks now and I refuse to just give up. Ive had a scan and everything looked normal. I don't know where the blood is coming from, but it's not my cervix thank God. I promise I know how scary it must feel because my stomach kind of drops everytime I see I am bleeding, like last night for example. Ladies let's stay positive and keep supporting each other! We are strong tough women and can get through anything! :) :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Tournesol

I did it! I had a Maccy dees! It was great until I felt sick afterwards! Still, it seems to have put my craving at bay for now and I'm back on cereal and toast for my poor sicky tummy!

I bought myself a pair of maternity leggings today! :happydance:
I had to do it, the leggings I've been wearing lately have been cutting into me, right across the belly, not comfy. OH says my belly is looking bigger. It might just be bloating though. Is it too early to show?


----------



## Tournesol

Please do try to stay positive everyone, I know it's hard, but thinking happy thoughts is all we can do xxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Manu- beautiful lovely scan my dear!!!!!!

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and I am requesting a scan for the following day  I'm so excited and feeling pretty optimistic! We lost our last one at 9 weeks and I am 9 weeks now and just feel like everything is fine  I'm exhausted, sick, and gassy but that's it.....no emotional roller coaster like both sons and no sore boobies....maybe this is my princess??? Time will tell!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Great scan Manu!!!

I will be 10 weeks tomorrow!!!! Two more weeks and ill be saying bye to the 1st tri!!! I too am feeling sick all day. It's like sea sickness and doesn't go away. Over the weekend it was slightly better but I think its due to the fact that I wasn't paying attention bc I was busy. The fatigue has hit me hard! I am so exhausted its ridiculous. Anyone else have fatigue hit them all of a sudden? I'm worried that its my thyroid acting up again. Hoping that's not the case!!! Not sure if I should alert my endo of this or just wait the two weeks when I get blood drawn?


----------



## robinson380

Courtney917 said:


> Great scan Manu!!!
> 
> I will be 10 weeks tomorrow!!!! Two more weeks and ill be saying bye to the 1st tri!!! I too am feeling sick all day. It's like sea sickness and doesn't go away. Over the weekend it was slightly better but I think its due to the fact that I wasn't paying attention bc I was busy. The fatigue has hit me hard! I am so exhausted its ridiculous. Anyone else have fatigue hit them all of a sudden? I'm worried that its my thyroid acting up again. Hoping that's not the case!!! Not sure if I should alert my endo of this or just wait the two weeks when I get blood drawn?

Mine is exactly like sea sickness! I call it waves of nausea :) I have been exhausted as well. I took several naps over the weekend and wish I was napping now, but I am at work :(


----------



## Courtney917

robinson380 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Great scan Manu!!!
> 
> I will be 10 weeks tomorrow!!!! Two more weeks and ill be saying bye to the 1st tri!!! I too am feeling sick all day. It's like sea sickness and doesn't go away. Over the weekend it was slightly better but I think its due to the fact that I wasn't paying attention bc I was busy. The fatigue has hit me hard! I am so exhausted its ridiculous. Anyone else have fatigue hit them all of a sudden? I'm worried that its my thyroid acting up again. Hoping that's not the case!!! Not sure if I should alert my endo of this or just wait the two weeks when I get blood drawn?
> 
> Mine is exactly like sea sickness! I call it waves of nausea :) I have been exhausted as well. I took several naps over the weekend and wish I was napping now, but I am at work :(Click to expand...


Lol its horrible! I'm lucky to not be working right now bc we moved to another state. I remember feeling like crap during my last pregnancy when I wad working and it wad horrible especially bc I'm a teacher :-/. Hope you get some sleep soon!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Courtney I'm 9 weeks 2 days and you sound just like me!!! I have no desire to do ANYTHING between being exhausted and nauseas I just want my couch all day. I really need to do some cleaning like steam mopping the hardwoods but I'm just too tired :-(


----------



## Courtney917

EMTAmanda said:


> Courtney I'm 9 weeks 2 days and you sound just like me!!! I have no desire to do ANYTHING between being exhausted and nauseas I just want my couch all day. I really need to do some cleaning like steam mopping the hardwoods but I'm just too tired :-(

It's terrible! I feel bad for my kiddies bc I have NO energy! Did it just hit you recently? It just happened within the last week or so for me.


----------



## MightyMom

I lived on the couch this weekend. I can't get to sleep and I can't wake up either. I tried to work some this weekend then was so tired the rest of the day I could barely lift my arms. ARG! Darn you week 8 exhaustion!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mine hit me about a week and a half ago. I told hubby tonight that I feel so guilty for letting myself and the house go in the past two weeks but I'm so sick and tired I dont feel like doing anything lately but eating and sleeping!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

6 week milestone!!! 1 week until my scan!! I do the PIO injections and boy is my booty sore! Definitely worth it though! :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

I have to get the RH injections in my butt iluv do I feel your pain! 

I was an EMT when I got pregnant with ds#2 but my doc put me out of work because of the heavy lifting involved and the hazards like getting attacked by crazy patients (it's happened to me before) and I've been a stay at home mom ever since and I've told hubby I'm never going back to work. It's pointless with three kids. 

Midwife appointment in the morning!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hey girls! I wanted to say that the same thing happens to me with the nausea but it starts 6 weeks instead of 8 or 9. However, right now I am feeling okay because the nausea is nowhere near what I'm used to. It comes and goes but not like my two previous pregnancies!

Oh and I had to take insulin shots twice a day with dd1 because of GD and trust me it wasn't fun! Plus being on bed rest! But I'll do it all again if it means I get my healthy rainbow baby in my arms in May :) the only thing I'm concerned about is how to care for my toddler if I do end up on bed rest again....


----------



## Courtney917

My sickness started at 6 weeks and the fatigue for really bad at 9. I'm 10 weeks today!!! I'm on 400 mg of progesterone do you ladies think that's the reason for my sickness? Ugh I'm so worried bc I have to start weaning myself off of it soon. Anyone else on supplements that they have to stop soon?


----------



## MizzPodd

Iluv- woohoo for making it to 6 weeks! :)

Courtney- you are not alone in the nausea fatigue department... In a few weeks I may be hit with it too! Normally it would already be bad but it's not so I think it will in a week or so. I'm ready to go through anything for my rainbow baby though!! 

Amanda- oh sweetie you shouldn't feel bad for not being able to do the normal tasks. This is your time to take care of yourself and baby. I know you care for your other kids so you need time to rest! Don't feel guilty just remember mom needs to stay healthy for baby :) I hope you do get some rest this weekend at least!


----------



## cgav1424

Courtney - I'm on progesterone 200 mg vaginally, prednisone and baby aspirin. I'm 7w4d and I'm not sure when my doctor will be weaning me off any of my meds as we haven't talked about it yet. I think we're all being cautiously optimistic so we haven't really discussed the future yet. 

All the fatigued girls... mine hits me in the afternoon. My fatigue was at its worst when I was 4-6 weeks... now as long as I close my eyes for about an hour right before I pick the kids up in the afternoon, I'm good to go until about 10. Now that I'm reading that everyone else's fatigue hit them at 8-9 weeks, I'm wondering if it'll be the same for me. Yikes! I agree with everyone else... Now's the time to focus on yourself and your little one. We have a sign in our house that says, "Excuse the mess. We're busy making memories." and now whenever I feel guilty about not cleaning the house, I say, "Excuse the mess. I'm busy growing a human being." :) :) :) 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day today!


----------



## Courtney917

cgav1424 said:


> Courtney - I'm on progesterone 200 mg vaginally, prednisone and baby aspirin. I'm 7w4d and I'm not sure when my doctor will be weaning me off any of my meds as we haven't talked about it yet. I think we're all being cautiously optimistic so we haven't really discussed the future yet.
> 
> All the fatigued girls... mine hits me in the afternoon. My fatigue was at its worst when I was 4-6 weeks... now as long as I close my eyes for about an hour right before I pick the kids up in the afternoon, I'm good to go until about 10. Now that I'm reading that everyone else's fatigue hit them at 8-9 weeks, I'm wondering if it'll be the same for me. Yikes! I agree with everyone else... Now's the time to focus on yourself and your little one. We have a sign in our house that says, "Excuse the mess. We're busy making memories." and now whenever I feel guilty about not cleaning the house, I say, "Excuse the mess. I'm busy growing a human being." :) :) :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day today!

My doc told me that I don't need it after 12 weeks as the placenta takes over the production of progesterone. However he said I can come off ltr if I feel more comfortable with that. I'm also on baby aspirin and was told that I can stop around 36 weeks. 
I'm just so nervous!


----------



## MizzPodd

cgav1424 said:


> Courtney - I'm on progesterone 200 mg vaginally, prednisone and baby aspirin. I'm 7w4d and I'm not sure when my doctor will be weaning me off any of my meds as we haven't talked about it yet. I think we're all being cautiously optimistic so we haven't really discussed the future yet.
> 
> All the fatigued girls... mine hits me in the afternoon. My fatigue was at its worst when I was 4-6 weeks... now as long as I close my eyes for about an hour right before I pick the kids up in the afternoon, I'm good to go until about 10. Now that I'm reading that everyone else's fatigue hit them at 8-9 weeks, I'm wondering if it'll be the same for me. Yikes! I agree with everyone else... Now's the time to focus on yourself and your little one. We have a sign in our house that says, "Excuse the mess. We're busy making memories." and now whenever I feel guilty about not cleaning the house, I say, "Excuse the mess. I'm busy growing a human being." :) :) :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day today!

Lol oh I love that!! That is a great saying, I think I would like to borrow it from time to time. But I am fortunate to have a hubby who really supports me and picks up the slack for me. :) this saying will be for any family that may visit... Lol inlaws


----------



## manuiti

During my IVF cycle I was told to stop my progesterone at 10 weeks. No weaning, cold turkey. It went fine. Thankfully I was on Crinone gel though so didn't have to suffer the sore tooshy. But ooooh Amanda, I had to have the Rh shot after my D&C. Ouch!

My fatigue and MS seem to be easing (hope I haven't spoken too soon). I've totally let the housework go and our place is a complete mess! Another reason it's good the hubby's away at the moment. :haha: I about feeling up to sorting it out now. But I've now started feeling a lot of stretching pains going on down there now.

Iluv - congrats on the 6 week milestone!!


----------



## Courtney917

Oh ok that's good to hear Manuti . I'm such a worry wart!


----------



## padbrat

Exhaustion?? OMG tell me about it... I am absolutely shattered...

And because I am on all the drugs known to man (or so it seems to me lol) including prednisolone my immune system is severely depressed.. so I have a horrible cold at the mo.. miserable.

And to add to my misery I have developed a new symptom tonight... diarrhea... ooo lucky me..

My symptoms also come and go... freaks me out every time.

Congrats on 10 wks Court!!

Congrats on 6 wks iluv!

Wahey Tour! You and me with the Maccy D!! I am poet! Hahaha

Manu... pleased it is all easing off for you.

Cgav I am with Mizz... what lovely phrases.


----------



## manuiti

padbrat said:


> I have developed a new symptom tonight... diarrhea... ooo lucky me..

omg! me too! but I didn't want to say. :blush: grrrrimmmm!


----------



## EMTAmanda

GUESS WHAT I HEARD TODAY AT MY MIDWIFE APPOINTMENT!!!!!! 




A thump thump thump of a rapid little heartbeat!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

EMT-So cool!!!! How many weeks are you now??


----------



## manuiti

Yay Amanda! That's wonderful!!! :happydance:

I definitely spoke too soon about starting to feel better. Last night I felt worse than ever and spent most of the evening willing myself not to throw up. Ugh! But I did tell baby just to crack on, I don't care what I feel like. :thumbup:


----------



## EMTAmanda

I am 9 weeks 4 days today  she had to use two different dopplers to find it but the 2 nd one picked it up loud and clear just beating away!!!! 

My midwife suggested protein and vitamin b-6 for nausea (shall try that today)


----------



## robinson380

Has anyone else had bleeing after sex? We had sex Sunday and all was good no pain, not uncomfotable....until yesterday I started to bleed. The blood was bright red. Of course, my heart sank and I immediately called the Doc. I went in and had an ultrasound. Got to see the baby and the heartbeat was 165---what a relief! The dr said it was most likely from sex. Now I am terrified to have sex because I do not want to bleed. It was very scary especially since I am a week away from when baby's hb stopped last pregnancy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Robinson I had that so we stopped having sex too. When I went for a scan they said that everything in there is changing and sometimes it can cause bleeding but as long as the bleeding stops everything should be ok :hugs: I totally know how you feel as I felt everything was over for us too xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Robinson, same here too... When I exercise or have sex, I always bleed red blood a day after... They do not know where it is coming from because they never see blood when they check me down there... Dh understands why I am hesitant this time about having sex. So I won' t have it much until my bleeding stops... Going on 3 weeks now! So nervewrecking!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda congrats on hearing your thump thump thump!!! Yaaaaay!!!!

How is everyone else doing??

AFM- MS is worsening along with fatigue and I also notice my usual pinches and pullings but so excited about all the changes! I woke up this morning and the areolas on my boobs looked like they widened a whole inch overnight LOL OMG sorry TMI LOL

I'm also attending college, is anyone else in school? Ppl think I'm crazy for enrolling while pregnant and caring for my LO. But I was already in school when I got preggos with DD2 and graduated. I am taking a new direction in my degree plan, so now I am back in school and so excited about new path. I think the schoolwork makes time go by fast which is good because it means lesser pregnancy weeks until I meet my munchkin! :) I need something to help the time go by and this helps, plus I am investing in my future as well!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I ble after sex with ds2 and I cried that whole night I can't imagine bleeding now after having a loss! My old obstetrician told me it is because your cervix is filled with more blood and is more sensitive to anything touching it. I have only had sex a few times this pregnancy and I make hubby be extra gentle when we do. I can't imagine going to school right now mizz! My brain barely works enough throughout the day much less having to study haha  good luck and congrats sweetie on taking that step towards your dreams!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Amanda! How amazing!!! I have never heard my baby's HB... I have seen it though... would dearly love to hear it too x

Manu... thank heavens I am not alone.. I am now seeming to swing between constipation and the other end of the scale... most confusing lol.

Mizz well done you for heading back to school! Good for you!... am my boobs are the same! They look totally weird to me! LOL

Robinson my Hubby has been on a sex ban since bfp lol... on Dr's orders... he is getting nowhere near my cervix!! Mwahhaa

Hmmmm pickles.... yummmmm....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We don't have sex in pregnancy. It's not worth risking anything. We abstained for DS's entire pregnancy and then the 9 weeks of the last baby. Fully intend to do it again.


----------



## MizzPodd

I agree with you ladies, sex can wait if it means keeping safe for our babies. 

On a side note I hate living so close to neighbors... These idiots are always acting rude being loud outside our daughters window late at night! We have complained and its so annoying because you would think they got the picture!!! I love how my hubby handles it for me. He tells them to shut the hell up lol no he doesn't unless he has to go out there a second time.... After that we call the cops. It's a military neighborhood so you would think people have integrity but nope. Rude mutha....... Sorry had to vent. If it affects my daughters sleep I am like a lioness protecting her cubs. Lol

I'm not sure how much more I can deal with this though. I want to make a formal complaint above the management because its like they kiss their ass since they know them. How can you defend people when you don't live next door to them hearing their drunk selves at night? And they have a young son so you would think they would understand where we are coming from as parents!!! Goodness! Lol oh boy just when I need a drink... Lol 
Thinking about my baby growing is my substitution for relaxing since I can't have a drink!
Goodnight ladies!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Pad- I have high hopes you will hear that thump thump thump very soon!!!  how many weeks were your previous losses? 

Mizz- I live out in te country and hubby works night shift but I'd act a dang fool if someone was making a ruckus at night!!!! I've lived in a town house before and wanted to scream out of my window at some hoodlums before after I worked a 24 hour EMT shift and they were outside arguing and slamming doors at 2am!!!! Out here in the sticks all I have to worry about is jeepers creepers and getting scared at night but I have Heidi (my 9mm)  she gives me courage hahahaha!

I had a pretty good feeling day! The extra protein thing DOES work for nausea!!!!


----------



## kelly1324

heya!! i miscarried at 5 weeks in july and got pregnant right after with no period inbetween with this baby!! ...im due around 2-4th may 2013. have my dating scan on 17th october! :D so so nervous about this pregnancy after the last but all is good so far! bought myself a doppler yesterday for reassurance... best thing i ever bought!! :) i love hearing my babys heart beat!! :D xxx


----------



## padbrat

Mizz are you or your OH military then? Hope you can sort it out... stress aint good and that is from me.. the biggest stress head going!

Amanda you don't know how much I hope you are right!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Welcome kelly! 

I'm at home with a very sick baby today :-( my 10 month old has a fever and is feeling pretty crummy so it's lots of snuggles and resting for us today


----------



## robinson380

For any of you ladies who bled/ spotted after sex-how long did it last?


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly- welcome and big congrats to your rainbow baby!!! How far along are you? I'm thinking about getting a Doppler but I wouldn't know which kind to get. I know some end up not working and that would probably freak me out.
I'm also very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Pad- yes. I was in the military but got out and hubby is still in. We live in vase housing so it's one family connected to our house. The house next door is literally two feet away and they get on their patio making so much noise. Last night they left their dog out there for hours and they weren't even home!

Amanda- aww I hope your LO gets well soon poor boo boo :hugs:
jeepers creepers! That is why I could never live that separate from people. I love your name for the protector.... Heidi. :)
I only wish people were considerate of others and their families. It's not that hard to have some decency... Or is it?


Robinson- sometimes it would be a few days and others it would only be a day or few hours on and off. I guess it depends on how sensitive the cervix is at that time? :) hope that helps.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mizz... my OH is in the British Army and we are in a military house that is semi detached. Our base is NATO and our next door neighbours are Dutch... fortunately they are really nice and quiet lol

I think if my next scan goes well I will consider a doppler... Sonic B and Angel Sounds seem to have good reviews

Welcome Kelly


----------



## EMTAmanda

I bled for 2 days after sex when it happened but it was light bleeding. I'm cramping now so I'm thinking maybe I have the stomach bug my little one has :-( I hope not a sick mommy makes it really hard to be a caring mommy! I think I'll leave the chores for another day and rest some with my baby. A friend of mine has the angel sounds monitor and loves it!


----------



## robinson380

EMTAmanda said:


> I bled for 2 days after sex when it happened but it was light bleeding. I'm cramping now so I'm thinking maybe I have the stomach bug my little one has :-( I hope not a sick mommy makes it really hard to be a caring mommy! I think I'll leave the chores for another day and rest some with my baby. A friend of mine has the angel sounds monitor and loves it!

EMTAMANDA: Hope you feel better. Stomach bugs are the worst.


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Kelly - welcome!

I hope your little one feels better soon Amanda. :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit out of it with the conversation about sex and bleeding. With hubby out in Afghan, I'm not getting any action in that department... :coffee::nope: I'm so jealous of you all!!!!

I'm 8 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad- lol I'm happy that at least you get piece and quiet. Luckily they don't do this every night but when they do its annoying. 

Manu- don't be jealous for me because I'm not having sex due to wanting to be careful.... It may be a very long time before it happens again but this is how I was with my second pregnancy so we r used to waiting. Lol

AFM- okay I ask this in every forum because it is something that is craaaaaazy tmi lol does anyone here wake up with a big O sometimes during pregnancy?? Lol I don't even dream about anything sexual but I will wake up out of nowhere with a big O! Hubby always says I should wake him up lol but it's so weird because I cannot control it at all... It happens more frequently during my pregnancies.... Lol I know tmi but I can't figure out why it happens! I feel guilty but also happy when it happens lmao


----------



## EMTAmanda

Happy 8 weeks Manu!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Welcome Kelly!!! 

On home dopplers...I bought the Sonoline B with the last baby and unfortunately never got to use it. When should I give it a try??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How's everyone doing today

Iluv I've been using my Doppler already but haven't found the HB yet however we have found the placenta which I'm happy with as the placenta wouldn't work if it wasn't feeding baby :) x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MissMummy-Not to freak you out but I totally heard the placenta last time and baby had already passed. That's why I asked when a good time to check was. I want to hear that little heart beat as soon as I can! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I guess there's conflicting evidence then as I didn't hear my placenta last time and I had a MMC but I have this time. A friend if mine who had a 2nd tri loss couldn't hear the placenta when her baby died. Might mention it to my MW today see what she thinks x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

What exactly do you listen for? The swishing sound of things passing through?? I swear I heard it but could be wrong.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It sounds like wind passing your window iykwim? X


----------



## Tournesol

Hello ladies, how are you all? 

I've been feeling terrible, really awful. My MS got so bad that I couldn't even keep water down. The day before yesterday, I went to work and was feeling like a zombie after being up since 4am with my head down the toilet. I managed to not throw up during the day but by the evening, it was uncontrollable.
After a completely sleepless night I went to see the doc yesterday, who signed me off work for 10 days with strict instructions to relax and he gave me some stronger tablets to keep the MS at bay. He also gave me a quick scan to calm my nerves. I saw my little bean who now measures 23mm and heard a lovely heartbeat. 
I'm so pleased I have such a lovely doctor, he even gave me a free photo of bean! How sweet. He did tell me off though. He said I've been over doing it and I must stop pushing myself. I didn't realise I was to be honest! My job is very physically strenuous though and I can't stand to be idle, so I guess I have been over doing it a bit. :blush:
Ah well, I shall be bored on the sofa for the next 10 days! 

Bleeding after sex sounds scary! It hasn't happened to me, but I can't say I've been up to it lately! OH isn't too keen on being puked on mid hump! :haha:

I hope you're all OK and feeling good xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Tournesol, fingers crossed you can rest up and the new tablets hekp with the sickness. I can imagine how your feeling as I was the same with DS. 

I'm ok, feeling a little sicky again today and really achey. Hoping that I can have a nice relaxing night x


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks MissMM! It's good to know I'm not the only one. Not that I want others to suffer of course!
The tablets do seem to be helping and I've ordered some Sea Bands (accupressure wrist bands for sea sickness) which I'm hoping will help when they arrive. 
I hope you get your relaxing evening, the sofa is your friend!


----------



## robinson380

I am still spotting some old brown blood which is freaking me out. (Dr. said it is most likely from sex on Saturday) I had an u/s on Tuesday when I started to bleed and got to see little bean and hb, but I figured the spotting would stop by now. I am sure I am over analyzing everything but I also feel crampy....can't tell if it is gas, stretching, etc... I just wish the spotting would stop! No more sex for me this worry is not worth it!


----------



## Tournesol

Aww Robinson, that must be so scary. I'm sure your doc is right though, so try not to worry. Brown spotting is fine and cramping is normal too x


----------



## padbrat

Happy 8 wks Manu!!

Tour.. gotta say that all sounds miserable... make sure your sit your butt on the sofa and don't move for 10 days!

Robinson sorry you have all this worry... but you have seen the baby and all is fine x

Mizz... I get weird dreams in pregnancy... but sadly no O!


----------



## padbrat

Am getting a weird twinge quite low down on the left/centre. Had it all day... doesn't hurt... but hell it is annoying! Anyone else getting this?


----------



## cgav1424

Hi girlies!

Kelly - welcome! Yay for dopplers!

Amanda - I hope your LO is feeling better. It's so hard when our kids are sick. :( I hope you manage to stay healthy!

MizzPodd - I've had those dreams before. :) But haven't had any this pregnancy. :( I wouldn't mind as hubs and I are abstaining. 

Tour - I'm so sorry your MS is so bad! I hope you feel better and you manage to take it easy for the next 10 days!

Robinson - I know spotting is scary but like others have said, brown blood is okay. I hope it stops soon!

pad - I've been having twinges and some general achiness. I reckon it's round ligament pain? 

Afm, I'm a raspberry today! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## robinson380

At times when I sneeze or sit up out in bed too fast I get a quick, stabbing pain in between where my hip bone and belly button are (abdomen). Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Tournesol

robinson380 said:


> At times when I sneeze or sit up out in bed too fast I get a quick, stabbing pain in between where my hip bone and belly button are (abdomen). Does anyone else experience this?

Can't say I've had that when I sneeze or stand up too quickly, but I've definitely had similar sort of pains/twinges to what you describe. I'm sure it's fine, probably just stretching or something.


----------



## Tournesol

padbrat said:


> Am getting a weird twinge quite low down on the left/centre. Had it all day... doesn't hurt... but hell it is annoying! Anyone else getting this?

Is this the kind of thing you mean robinson? Yep, I've had this. 
It's not really a pain as such, more like somebody's just poked me with a pin!


----------



## manuiti

Yep, I've been having stronger twinges for the past few days too. Mine are very lower left hip focussed too Pad. I've been putting it down to uterus & round ligament stretching. :shrug:
xxx


----------



## Tournesol

Another weird symptom, does anybody else have restless legs? I keep getting it in the evening and it's so annoying!

I also just have to share with you all that just now, while I was sat here relaxing on the sofa (where I have been for most of the day) a big, fat, hairy spider just scuttled across the back of the sofa, right next to my arm!
I was considering going to bed, but I am way too jumpy now!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Tour- I would die!!!! Spiders terrify me!!!! 

Robinson- id make sure to rest super much for a few days! I hope the spotting stops very quickly!!!

Ds is still feeling pretty crummy :-/ I'm keeping meds in him though to keep his fever at bay. I'm just exhausted I didn't get any sleep last night and hubby wanted to clean te whole house like a crack head today and I was just not in te mood! :-/ nothing exciting here though just laziness, nausea, and sweat pants!


----------



## sparkles86

Strangley enough never noticed this forum, I am expecting my lil rainbow in may, so excited!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Welcome Sparkle!!!

Tourn-I don't do spiders. Would have a lot of trouble sleeping!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tournesol said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Am getting a weird twinge quite low down on the left/centre. Had it all day... doesn't hurt... but hell it is annoying! Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Is this the kind of thing you mean robinson? Yep, I've had this.
> It's not really a pain as such, more like somebody's just poked me with a pin!Click to expand...

I leaned against the sink today and felt like I was being stabbed. It was gone in an instant.


----------



## Tournesol

I don't do spiders either! I jumped off the sofa pretty quick!


----------



## padbrat

Sounds like we are all having the same thing then... if we are all getting it then it can't be bad lol...

Have checked with the third tri girls.. (cos I am paranoid) and apparently it is round ligament pain and it means everything is stretching for the baby to grow into... wahoooo!!

Tour... pah to spids! Had one on the ceiling in the lounge and Hubby was away... was so freaked out had to go to bed lol

Sparkle we are due on the same day! Welcome


----------



## Tournesol

What is it about spiders that is so scary? I wish I knew, then maybe I could conquer my fear! I do try my best not to hurt them, after all it's not the spiders fault that I'm scared of it, but I'm sorry to say that this one got whacked across the room with a handy newspaper. 

Ah, thanks for checking pad, I wasn't worried, but it is good to know that it's normal anyway. 

Welcome sparkles! :hi:


----------



## manuiti

:wave: sparkles, welcome!

I don't mind spiders as long as they're not actually on me. But if one is, it's a totally different story. I remember being in the same room as my sleeping baby nephew and one started crawling up my leg, oh boy what a sight that must've been! Me jumping around like a crazy woman trying to shake the thing off my leg while silently screaming (so as not to wake little nephew). Total case of heeby geebies! :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hate spiders too :lol:

Hows everyone doing today?

I'm having quite bad pains in my tummy today but don't know what they are :( also a constant dull ache, no blood so I'm trying not to worry x


----------



## cgav1424

Hi MMM - I had those aches a couple of days ago. I think it's just round ligament pain and the uterus stretching. It's not quite crampy... just a tight achy feeling. I know it's hard not to worry, but no cramping and no bleeding is a good sign. I think our bodies are just stretching and getting everything ready so our little ones can snuggle in there for 30ish more weeks! :)


----------



## cgav1424

Oh and I don't like spiders, but I'll take them over bees! I'm not allergic to them or anything... I just have an irrational fear of bees!


----------



## padbrat

belly buttons and eye balls and ducks for me.... urghhhhhh...


----------



## Tournesol

padbrat said:


> belly buttons and eye balls and ducks for me.... urghhhhhh...

:rofl: Are you scared of your own belly button? Cos you're going to have a problem when your belly gets big if you are!


----------



## padbrat

Hell Ya Tour! Belly buttons make me feel urghhh..... never even look at mine...
urghh I remember when my niece was born and it was like a little black stalk that dropped off...

Urghhhhhh


----------



## MizzPodd

Sorry I've been MIA ladies!!

From my personal experience, the pains you are all feeling are completely normal!!! I had these with my first and second pregnancy... When you get into the second these pains maybe become more painful... They did for me. When I was in third it wasn't any worse just uncomfortable and big belly lol but when my daughter was born everything bad turned into good and I don't even think about it anymore! I know there is much worry but please know its normal... Even those who have some spotting. I had a successful pregnancy with spotting throughout first trimester so don't worry. If doctors say you are fine and so is baby, try not to think about the spotting as much. I even had red blood too but my daughter was a okay... Just turned 2 :) lol

I hope this helps reassure some ladies and trust me I have to tell myself these same words because sometimes I freak out even though I've been through it. Every pregnancy is new. 
Oh and if anyone gets pain around belly button don't worry because that also happened to me alot and actually didn't stop until close to delivery so about 38 weeks for me. 

Have a great weekend lovely ladies and welcome sparkle!! Congrats on your rainbow baby :D


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh also I am terrified of spiders too!!! Ahhhhhhhh! Lol


----------



## Tournesol

padbrat said:


> Hell Ya Tour! Belly buttons make me feel urghhh..... never even look at mine...
> urghh I remember when my niece was born and it was like a little black stalk that dropped off...
> 
> Urghhhhhh

What are you going to do when your baby's belly button goes black and drops off?! You'd better get OH the be on belly button duty! :haha:

I just looked it up and it's an actual phobia. Omphalophobia (you probably know that already!) I'm sorry I laughed, that's quite serious actually!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Tour I hadn't even thought of that.... yes... that will be a Hubby duty...

I had no idea it was a proper phobia! OMG... I am diagnosed! It actually makes me feel sick.. my Hubby used to stick his finger in his bellybutton to freak me out... until I actually had the screaming habdabs at him...

.... he doesn't do that anymore... lol


----------



## MizzPodd

I had my hubby clean her belly button until it fell off because it was so scary to me... I'm not scared of belly buttons but the thought of picking up the umbilical cord piece from different angles to clean it scared me so much so hubby did it. Hers fell off quickly but it was so scary because I was afraid of ripping it or hurting her or something. The doctors said that she doesn't even feel it but I was still a chicken


----------



## sparkles86

Thanks for the welcomes!

Talking of spiders, they dont bother me one bit, I have to get them out for my boyfriend though! wimp :haha:


----------



## manuiti

Oh Pad please tell me about your duck phobia. What is it that you don't like? And is it all types of ducks? What about ducklings?

I get the belly buttons & eyeballs but ducks is a totally new one for me. :flower:


----------



## Tournesol

Yeah, do you just have a fear of ducks in general (which I can't find a name for) or do you have Anatidaephobia, a fear that somewhere, somehow, a duck is always watching you?
We should start a new phobia thread!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Manu and Tour... I was laughing my head off.... somewhere .. some how... a duck is always watching... mwahahaa

It is their little beady eyes... their waddling... their pecky beaks... funnily enough chicken don't bother me... 

Don't get me wrong i would never want harm to come to any duck .... so wouldn't kick them to get away from them.. but ... urghhh they give me the ibee geebys...

I know exactly where this fear came from... is no surprise to me.


----------



## Tournesol

Hahaha! I know, it's so funny! I'm sure it's less funny if you're actually convinced that somehow, somewhere a duck is always watching you, but hey! 

Aww, I love ducks, they're so cute and funny. I've always waned to have a garden big enough for a duck pond. I used to have chickens, but they were a nightmare. They used to run at me for food whenever I went in the the garden and they used to peck my toes if I was wearing sandals.


----------



## manuiti

Tournesol said:


> somewhere, somehow, a duck is always watching you?

Omg that is hilarious!!! Though like you say Tour, not so funny if it actually affects you. Must be a hard one to deal with because any time you open up to someone, you must be able to tell that they're desperately trying not to laugh.



padbrat said:


> I know exactly where this fear came from... is no surprise to me.

I'm guessing a bad childhood experience of some sort? :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Yea Manu... as I kid I went to a pond with bread and got mobbed by the bloody things... only cos I am so small I wasn't much taller than them... screamed for hours after my Dad plucked me outta their midst...

*shudders...

Ducks... always watching you...


----------



## manuiti

That does actually sound quite scary. No wonder you don't like them!



padbrat said:


> Ducks... always watching you...

:rofl:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yippee we've made it to 10 weeks! I can't believe it! A few more weeks and we'll be in 2nd tri!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda- so excited for you!!! I'll be 8 weeks in a few more days! For me that's halfway til 2nd tri :) we r all moving right along!!!


----------



## manuiti

Congrats on 10 weeks Amanda! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 10 weeks Amanda. I'm 10 weeks today too :D 

How is everyone today? X


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Baby looked great on scan with a nice strong HB!!! Thank you Jesus!!! One more scan at 9 weeks and then they will release me!!!


----------



## manuiti

Congrats on your 10 weeks MMM!!!!

And yay for a lovely scan and a lovely heartbeat Iluv!

:happydance:

afm - I'm having my first only mildly nauseous day in ages and it's just wonderful! I'm actually able to function for what feels like the first time in forever, though I'm pretty sure it's only been a week or so. I even had a cry over Skype to hubby yesterday because I was so tired of feeling so rotten. I've also discovered that sniffing lemons seems to help too. 

Hope everyone's doing okay.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I drank my 1st cup of coffee since we found out we were expecting! I have felt pretty good all day!!! The coffee definitely helped my constipation and fatigue and nausea has been at bay today! So I've actually gotten some things done today!!!! Yay!!! I even have chicken marinating for dinner tonight with a homemade Dijon honey mustard marinade and dipping sauce. I can't wait I'm so hungry just thinking about it!!!!


----------



## kelly1324

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Welcome Kelly!!!
> 
> On home dopplers...I bought the Sonoline B with the last baby and unfortunately never got to use it. When should I give it a try??

:D i used mine from 9+4 and its picked it upevery time!! 


can anyone else feel their baby moving yet or is it just freaky me??? sooo early i cantbelieve it!! but doc confirmed!! :D :D :D so surreal! xxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Kelly I've had some funny feelings that make me wonder if it's baby but I'm not sure yet this is baby 3 for us


----------



## cgav1424

Amanda - 10 weeks... Yay! I had a couple of sips of DH's coffee this morning as the taste hasn't been sitting well with me lately and so far... no help with the constipation. I quit smoking before my BFP, but what I wouldn't give for a smoke and a coffee just to clear the pipes! Oh and your dinner sounds delish!

ILuv - Congrats on a great scan! 

Manu - my symptoms have been fairly mild this time around, but when MS hits me, it's like a truck and I want to curl up in a ball and die. Dramatic, much? I'm glad you've had a decent day... hopefully it's easing up for you! 

Kelly - wow! You picked up the HB on your Doppler already and feeling some movement? I'm jealous! That awesome!

Hello to everyone else!

Afm, I can't help but be crapping bricks. My scan appointment got moved from Wednesday to tomorrow with the physician's assistant as my OB had a family emergency and went out of town. I should be 8+4. I don't know if I'm emotionally ready for tomorrow. I'm terrified we won't see the lovely heartbeat we saw last time. I am. Freaking. Out. I'm trying to keep up my PMA and telling myself to have faith, but what's meant to be will be. Anyway, I just had to get that off my chest. Thanks for listening! *hugs*


----------



## ILuvBabies200

That was me today cgav!!! In fact it will probably be worse next scan because the last baby was fine first scan as well. There just isn't enough reassurance for me it seems. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats to the ladies with nice heartbeats :):happy dance:
I pray we all keep get great news :):)

AFM- just got home from long hospital appointment for my daughter. She had her two year check which turned into her getting an x ray along with her shots. I got my flu shot today too. The doc said her x ray is just to make sure there isn't a problem. Long story but I pray she is fine! Other than the stomach thing she is in perfect health! 
Tomorrow morning is my first official scan and I pray it goes well. I will be seeing a new doc and will tell her how serious I am about being watched closely during this pregnancy.! I don't want them assuming anything this time.... I will be demanding if needed because my baby's safety is my first concern. I hope this doc is compassionate and wise so I can feel comfortable knowing she will do her best to ensure a safe pregnancy. I already expect it to be complicated later on just because my first pregnancy was high risk with GD pre eclampsia low blood platelets everything! However, I would rather be on bed rest and deal with all that than go through pre term labor again :( I just pray they watch me extra in the 2 nd tri. I know many look forward to the 2nd tri but for me I'm terrified:(:( that's when everything went bad. I'll be 18 weeks and 5 days on Christmas Day which is how far along I was when I delivered. So I'm dreading the holidays too... Guys is it possible to get throug this? I've been having anxiety about this because it all happened so fast and the way it happened... :( I was on the toilet and I felt a big bulge coming down. It was my amniatic sac... It didn't fall out I got to the hospital but every time I have to pee I get scared like something's going to come out. :( and since the 2nd tri is only 4 weeks away, I'm losing it.
I apologize for the long post but this has been building up the past several days. That's y it's been hard to post on here. I've just been feeling depressed. I pray we get our baby's results so we can change her stuff and finally let her be at peace....


----------



## MizzPodd

cgav1424 said:


> Amanda - 10 weeks... Yay! I had a couple of sips of DH's coffee this morning as the taste hasn't been sitting well with me lately and so far... no help with the constipation. I quit smoking before my BFP, but what I wouldn't give for a smoke and a coffee just to clear the pipes! Oh and your dinner sounds delish!
> 
> ILuv - Congrats on a great scan!
> 
> Manu - my symptoms have been fairly mild this time around, but when MS hits me, it's like a truck and I want to curl up in a ball and die. Dramatic, much? I'm glad you've had a decent day... hopefully it's easing up for you!
> 
> Kelly - wow! You picked up the HB on your Doppler already and feeling some movement? I'm jealous! That awesome!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> Afm, I can't help but be crapping bricks. My scan appointment got moved from Wednesday to tomorrow with the physician's assistant as my OB had a family emergency and went out of town. I should be 8+4. I don't know if I'm emotionally ready for tomorrow. I'm terrified we won't see the lovely heartbeat we saw last time. I am. Freaking. Out. I'm trying to keep up my PMA and telling myself to have faith, but what's meant to be will be. Anyway, I just had to get that off my chest. Thanks for listening! *hugs*

Please let us know what happens!! I understand the anxious feeling. I just posted on here about my similar feelings. I think as long as we support each other it will be okay. Knowing I'm not alone comforts me and helps me to stay strong. You and your baby are in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Oh MizzPodd, I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling. Pregnancy and parenting are such tricky things. We want it all so badly, but once we get pregnant... the anxiety and worry is overwhelming. And it just gets worse once you actually have the baby... then it's a whole new set of worries. 

Have a good, long heart-to-heart talk with your doctor and tell him/her all of your concerns and be straightforward with your expectations. If he/she is a good doctor, then they'll understand where you're coming from and help you through all the scary times. If not and you just don't get a good vibe, find another doctor! I think all expectant mothers (especially ones who've suffered through miscarriages and losses) are entitled to a doctor who will indulge us with whatever we need to get through the pregnancy. If this means for you that you want to come in every 2 weeks instead of every 4 in second tri, then your doctor should accommodate you. Just be firm! I know my OB is willing to do everything he can to make me feel better. I hope you find your doctor to be equally great and supportive! 

We WILL make it through this pregnancy. We all might have higher blood pressure by the time we have our babies, but just have faith. We're all here together, in the same boat, and feeling the same things. *HUGS*


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for your appointment Cgav :hugs:

Kelly I've been the same regarding movement but think for me it's just gas :blush: :lol: x


----------



## MizzPodd

Cgav- thank you so much for your beautiful words :) you are right about everything. You made me feel so much better after reading this. I feel good now about talking to my doctor tomorrow and hope she is understanding. :) I will post my update and hopefully scan pic tomorrow.... If not its because of school. I start classes tomorrow! Oh goodness what did I get myself into? Lol
Again thank you so much for your words and I will make sure I tell the doctor my concerns and need for reassurance. :hugs: I'm sooooo happy I have this forum!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

We have really nice strong metal baby gates for the living room and the baby room and I usually put both the boys in the living room to play while I cook to keep them out of the kitchen and safe and today my 6 year old decided to pick my 10 month old up and drop him...busting his lip pretty bad! Guess its a good thing they have a paramedic for a mama! Ugh they keep me on my toes!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda oh no!! Was your son rough housing and dropped him by accident? Your 10 month old is going to be a tough boy ;)


----------



## EMTAmanda

My 6 year old is autistic and sometimes doest understand risky behavior and he says their ball went inside the pack and play so he was trying to pick the baby up to put him in the pack and play so he could reach it and get it out for them because my 6 year old couldn't get it :-/ but my 10 month old is in the 99th percentile for height and is in the 83rd percentile for weight so he's a very big boy and I guess he just couldn't hold up the weight :-/ scared all of us but I usually don't get worked up easily about things like that unless it's a significant blow to the head or something... Guess that's the benefit of working on an ambulance for several years, I can usually tell right off the bat if it's a serious ouchie or one that just needs a little love


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Amanda-That would have freaked me out! Glad he is okay!!!!

Already counting down until my next scan. Still praying every night for this baby to stay with me....


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm glad you are an EMT :) it sounds like your 6 year old had a good plan :) he sounds very clever and smart


----------



## MizzPodd

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Amanda-That would have freaked me out! Glad he is okay!!!!
> 
> Already counting down until my next scan. Still praying every night for this baby to stay with me....

I'm just so happy you had a great scan... Be ready for many more great scans to come :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks Mizz!! I got my RE doing one more so I'm thankful for that!!!


----------



## avapopsmum

Hi Everyone I'm so sorry but I haven't managed to read through the whole thread yet! I've been lurking for a little while too scared to post anything as I keep expecting something to go wrong. I only lost my baby boy at the end of June at just over 21 weeks and I'm now 9+3. Had an early scan last week which was all good so starting to feel a bit better. Hope everyone is well, sorry for everyone's losses and congratulations on your bfps!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies.

How are you? I've missed you all!

Just back last night from 2 weeks in the sun.

Was a lovely relaxing break, a bit too hot for me some days, but I stayed in the shade.

Sickness got pretty bad sometimes, but got some Cariban from the Farmacia which really has helped loads. Only got 11 days left of it.....so a little nervous about that as annoyingly it isn't sold over here. :(

Passed 9+0 on Saturday, which was the day I MCd last time, so was a little worried all day but it went without a hitch, no spotting or anything since 4 weeks, with this bean.

My doppler arrived but no luck last night. I'm not slim though and only 9+4 so not stressing at all. Will just give it a try every few days.

Midwife tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Tournesol

Mizzpodd: How was your scan? Try not to worry, I do understand how hard it is, we all do. Worry and stress doesn't do you any favours, think positive, happy thoughts. 

Amanda: congrats on 10w, that'll be me tomorrow! I'm glad your LO is OK, what a nightmare and well done for not panicking! 

Cupcake: welcome back! Congrats on getting past your 9w.

Avapops: Welcome, join our positive thinking! 

AFM: Wen to see the doc today, had another scan and all is well and lovely. Saw my bean, which looks just like a jelly baby! It was waving it's little stumpy arms and legs about and swimming around. We saw and heard the heartbeat and it was just brilliant. What a happy day!
I however, am still feeling like complete excrement and the doc has now signed me off work until the end of the month. Sofa and DVDs for me! 

Honestly, I don't know how you girls who already have children manage while feeling like this! You deserve medals!


----------



## Tournesol

Cgav, I know what you mean! What I wouldn't give for a coffee and a smoke right now! A nice frothy cappuccino and a menthol cigarette would be heaven. But don't worry everyone, I won't have either. I can't stomach coffee and cigarettes are an absolute no go for me!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Tournesol said:


> Cgav, I know what you mean! What I wouldn't give for a coffee and a smoke right now! A nice frothy cappuccino and a menthol cigarette would be heaven. But don't worry everyone, I won't have either. I can't stomach coffee and cigarettes are an absolute no go for me!

My nausea and sickness have been pretty rough, but the past few days if I've smelt coffee it's made me want it so bad!

Treated myself to a couple of mouthfuls of Pepsi when I was away, as I REALLY craved it and it helped my sickness a bit. But I won't have a coffee.

Have had some decaf Tea today and am really enjoying it. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

ava- Welcome and congrats on your precious rainbow baby! :) I am so sorry for your loss. I remember you from the other forum, and it is great to see you have your rainbow baby:hugs:You have come to the right place because we definitely know how scary it can be after losses/miscarriages. I am so excited for you and your scan!!:happydance:


Cupcake- Hello there! It sounds like you got some relaxation though right?:thumbup: I'm so happy you have had good days, and am sure everything is going to go great this time!:hugs: What type of doppler did you get and from where?


Tour- My scan was awesome!!! I'm posting a pic of the little rainbow bean!! :):):):):) So happy right now!! Oh and managing can become overwhelming at times:wacko::wacko:, but it reminds me of much I love being a mother and can't wait to have more lol:flower: Congrats on the great scan and HB!! Ooh you better relax and enjoy your DVDs!! :) You deserve it missy:winkwink:

AFM: Ladies my scan/appt went absolutely wonderful! I love my doctor, and plan on keeping him or the midwife who delivered my baby... Between those two doctors, I believe I will be in great hands. OMG the staff was so compassionate and kind to me. Children are NEVER allowed in the ultrasound room and we even sign a written statement saying we understand this... But when the nurse called me back, I told hubby and DD1 I'll be back, and she asked "Did you want them to come back too?" I got teary eyed and she immediately hugged me and got my family and they came back there with me:cry::flower::flower::flower:I was so happy at how they were sensitive to my situation without even saying anything. My baby looked beautiful HB was 180! I am measuring right on time :) Due date is May 21st The nurse I spoke to after took great care of me. She asked me very detailed questions about my health history, and was very serious about making sure I am treated well. She even said they will probably monitor me a lot closer this whole pregnancy which is fine with me. I'll go to any appt they need me to lol She said the person responsible for giving us our autopsy report did not do what they were supposed to because we still can't have the info to get our baby girl taken care of. She is making sure it is done ASAP because she said it was supposed to be done a long time ago :( SO we are still waiting, but I pray my next appt is where we finally get the papers. My next appt is Oct. 25th! 

She also gave me info about joining a pregnancy group where you have women around your gestation age, and we all get health assessments, education on the pregnancies, and just overall support. I definitely need that right now because I don't have even friends other than the ones back home and you ladies:) I am so excited about finally being able to get out of the house because she told me it is not a good idea to stay in the house constantly like I have been doing. It is a big adjustment when I was in the military versus now because I went from having a lot of social interaction to practically none.
Sorry I am rambling again but I am so happy that I have concerned nice OB staff this time, and that I will finally get out of the house and meet people again :flower:

How's everyone else doing?? Ladies who are getting scans??


----------



## MizzPodd

Here is my little rainbow baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo(70).jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EMTAmanda

What a lovely scan mizz!!!! 

Soooooo funny preggo brain story.... Until just now I had no idea "who" AFM was and kept looking back for someone on the forum named AFM lol!!!!!! AS FOR ME: I have a serious case of preggo brain lately lol!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Haha Amanda I never knew either until someone said they figured it out! Lol it's okay to chalk it up to preggo brain.... But I did read something very interesting that said it is a myth and that actually memory may improve during pregnancy.:O I was so shocked because I remember how loopy I got with my first pregnancy. I put my car keys in the laundry room lmao!!!


----------



## robinson380

Is anyone else itchy? I have this little rash that came up on two of my fingers as well that is driving me mad! It kind of looks like eczema, which I have never had before. Any ideas? Went to a walk-in clinic and they were clueless--I think the lady must be a brand new NP. I have left a message with my Dr. so hopefully they will get back to me. Does anyone know if you can take benadryl?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-Congrats on a great scan!!!!

Avapop-So sorry to hear about your son. Welcome to the group!!

Me-Today is the day the last little bean passed. I'm just ready to get this day over with. Counting down until the next scan. Told my kids today. So much for waiting!


----------



## cgav1424

MizzPodd - so happy that you had an awesome appointment with what sounds like an amazing doctor and staff! I'm thrilled it all went so well! Congratulations on your beautiful little bean! My next appointment is the day before yours. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Robinson- there is something that pregnant get sometimes called hhelp (might be wrong acrynom) but I break out terribly on my arms and I was told this is because of hormones and it is normal. I think Benadryl is safe but double check that for yourself.

Iluv-:hugs: you are so strong for getting through this day. You should be proud of yourself, I pray you keep this spirit up! :)

Cgav- thank you! I was pleasantly surprised! Oh that's cool that we have appts right around the same time! Hopefully we will be both sharing great news! :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mizz I'm way loopy when preggo! I put tooth paste in the freezer when putting groceries up the other day! I am just out there! I think it's probably because of fatigue though! Haha


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda omg I'm over here crackin up! Lol that's classic haha


----------



## ILuvBabies200

EMT-I had PB in the frig the last pregnancy! LOL

And the exhasution has hit... I'd give anything to be in bed 24/7. LOL


----------



## EMTAmanda

Iluv I totally know what you mean!!! I did such a naughty thing tonight and pretended to feel really sick so hubby would go get takeout That I was craving and I wouldn't have to cook!!!! I was just way too tired and felt a little dizzy and weak anyways....and it worked lol!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Robinson-I'm not itchy this time but I was with ds2 and my doctor said it was normal (hormones) but it was horrible!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

LOL EMT! Whatever works! ;)


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda isn't it nice when we can get what we want without trying... See they know we are preggo and maybe not feeling good so they have no choice but to give in! Lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

Oh yes!!!! Haha but I am sooooooooo tired te past few days!!! I had to work up the energy just to fix ds2 and me lunch today! It's awful!!!


----------



## manuiti

:wave: avapops - welcome!

Very quick one from me because I'm still feeling royally cr*ppy. Made 9 weeks yesterday and went for another scan yesterday. Baby's still measuring just fine and I saw its little heart beating away but this Dr didn't measure the rate. Next scan at 12 weeks. That's the one I'm really scared about as we found out we'd lost our little girl at a scan we did at 11 weeks. Anyway, here's our little baby bear. I'm not very good at seeing what's what at the best of times, but I think baby's got its back to us and the head end is on the left??? This Dr also prescribed me baby aspirin since I'd had a previous miscarriage but I'm waiting to hear back from my RE first to see if he thinks I need it.

Anyway, hope everyone's doing okay. 

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/B35A5D54-7044-4962-A484-C0ABE6317570-35113-00002CCE0A2A7B7F.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww beautiful scan manuiti x


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda- aww you poor thing! I hope this weekend you can rest a bit more :hugs:

Manu- look at the baby boo :) Awww I'm so happy for ya!

Hey how's everyone??? You guys okay? Lol
I'm decent just super tired but I finished all my homework so I'm happy I completed that task at least. Lol anyone planning on lounging around this weekend? My energy is just getting sapped away each day!


----------



## padbrat

Aww such lovely scans Mizz and Man!

Had my scan today and all is perfect! 10 w 5d... wriggling around and it was counted as an anatomy scan so I have an EDD of 5th May!
 



Attached Files:







10w 5d.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I really wish I could relax but I'm at work :( 11 1/2 hours tomorrow :( 

Lovely scan pic pad :) x


----------



## robinson380

padbrat said:


> Aww such lovely scans Mizz and Man!
> 
> Had my scan today and all is perfect! 10 w 5d... wriggling around and it was counted as an anatomy scan so I have an EDD of 5th May!

Beautiful scan!!! How exciting!!! :baby:


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad your baby is beautiful! :) Awww so many of us having scans around the same time! How cool is that, I'm looking forward to the other ladies scans :)


----------



## manuiti

Yay! Gorgeous scan Pad! xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Great scans you two! 10 more days until mine!!


----------



## Storm7

Lovely scans ladies! So nice to see the little ones growing! 

Apologies for my absence I have been chilling out at my Mum's in Spain for the last two weeks. Heading home today though sobhould be better at keeping up with you all. I have hit 11 weeks today and my next scan is at 12+2 next Monday. Feeling hopeful as I had experienced bleeding/spotting from 6 weeks with my first loss and lost the second at 7 weeks. No spotting at all this time which I am taking as positive.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 11 weeks storm :flower: are you still in Spain? Did you have a good holiday? A week on Monday till your 12 week scan! Eeekk! Bet your so excited :) I've got mine 2 weeks gone yesterday and ill be 12+3 x


----------



## Storm7

Hi MMM. Yep still in Spain. Planning on a trip to the beach this morning before getting packed and ready for off. Holiday had been just what I needed to be honest and I am feeling much more relaxed. I have a chaotic week this coming week so hoping it speeds away and I get to my scan! Not long to wait for you either. You can almost start the 10 sleep countdown! How have you been?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

No luck with the doppler at 7 weeks 5 days. Sick of being afraid. I just want all this early stuff behind me. I'm constantly wondering if the baby is okay. :(


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats pad and manu, lovely scans! 

Happy 11w storm! 

Try not to worry iluv, have faith in yourself xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Storm7 said:


> Hi MMM. Yep still in Spain. Planning on a trip to the beach this morning before getting packed and ready for off. Holiday had been just what I needed to be honest and I am feeling much more relaxed. I have a chaotic week this coming week so hoping it speeds away and I get to my scan! Not long to wait for you either. You can almost start the 10 sleep countdown! How have you been?

Aw that's good hun, hope you've had a lovely last day :) I'm fine keeping busy with work so my scan speeds up too :lol: we still need to have that meet up sometime ... I now have Wednesday, Thursday and Friday day times off :) but have little man on a Wednesday x



ILuvBabies200 said:


> No luck with the doppler at 7 weeks 5 days. Sick of being afraid. I just want all this early stuff behind me. I'm constantly wondering if the baby is okay. :(

:hugs: hun try not to worry I am 10+4 and I still can't find the HB but I have found the placenta so I'm happy :flower: x


----------



## manuiti

oooh, I just bought a doppler. should be getting here sometime next week hopefully. Iluv - from what I've read you're really lucky if you hear anything at 8 weeks, so hang on in there. :hugs::hugs:

What's everyone got? Mine's a sonoline-b 3mhz. Not that I had much choice out here though - there were only two models to choose from.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I think that's what I have! I got it with the last pregnancy. I actually need more gel since I checked a ton last time and nada.


----------



## Starbl00d

I've been trying to have another baby for the last 15 years and am finally pregnant, so I know how you feel. I'm worried and scared every single day!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Star and welcome!


----------



## Tournesol

Hi starblood :hi:

Welcome and congrats x


----------



## manuiti

:wave: starblood -welcome! Congrats!


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo I am thinking of getting a doppler... if I can just persuade myself to believe this is real! LOL

Also am having a wedding outfit dilemma... have a wedding at beginning of Nov... what the hell to wear!!!

Welcome Star.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats and welcome star :flower:

No idea pad ... what about a nice maxi dress with a shrug or something? X


----------



## EMTAmanda

Lovely scans ladies!!!!!!! I booked my gender ultrasound for oct 30! I am going to the same place we went with ds2 (she told us he was a boy at 13 weeks!) she's sooooo good! I'm super excited! Haha!!!! This weekend I've began to feel much better and we hit 11 weeks!!!!! Yay!!!! We took the kiddos to a fall festival which was a blast and just hung out together with my family which was great! Hope everyone is feeling better!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 11 weeks hun :flower:

I found baby on the doppler today :cloud9: only for about 5 seconds but it was definately there ... then it went off to play :D

https://s798.photobucket.com/albums...B-8A3E-4DD3358B4362-2881-0000016C5BCC2D86.mp4 x


----------



## sparkles86

Got my scan a week on monday :happydance:


----------



## EMTAmanda

I heard it miss!!!!!!!!! How wonderful!! So exciting! Congrats honey!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

How cool Miss!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Miss- Awww how sweet is that?? I am soooo tempted to buy a doppler now!

sparkles- Congrats! I'm so excited for you!!!

AFM- Nauseated nauseated nauseated. LOL But I am fairly well... My spotting and bleeding has lessened over this past week so hopefully it will stop altogether. If not, I will still be optimistic because like I said, this happens every pregnancy in the 1st trimester... I cant believe I will be 9 weeks in a couple days! It seems to be going by quickly which I am happy about.
I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## MizzPodd

Big congrats to STARBLOOD :) :hugs: Welcome :D


----------



## manuiti

Ooooh, how exciting Amanda! Bet you can't wait!

MMM - I heard it too! :happydance:

MizzPodd - so glad your spotting/bleeding seems to be on its way out. Hope your nausea starts easing off soon too!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Manu :) fingers crossed! Doesn't the baby's heartbeat sound so precious?!


----------



## MizzPodd

Miss I forgot to tell you it sounded wonderful!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all :) I got a much stronger sound last night :cloud9: hubby thinks we should announce it now ... Well he's given his mum the go ahead to tell all the family and we know baby's ok in there. We're past my 8 weeks mark so I do feel so much more positive and optimistic ... I dunno I'll mull it over today I guess. 

How is everyone today? Any plans? Any scans/appts today? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies. :)

MMM- congrats on the doppler. That must be such a huge relief for you. No luck for me yet but I've got a bit of a belly and it's early I know. 

Blood tests today from where the midwife couldn't get any out of me on Thursday so I'm already stressing a bit about that. 

Tried to only take 1 anti-sickness tablet yesterday. I've been having 1 in the morning and one at around 5pm. 

So I had the morning one and then left it. Was throwing up by 7. Oh dear. So I took the second one as I didn't want to be even worse at the blood test this morning than I was on Thursday. 

Hope you all have lovely weeks planned. Xxxx 2 weeks today until my scan!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tempted to get a scan Monday evening at a new place that just opened! $39 for a session with 4 wallets and the hb. It's my due date for the last baby so I am torn whether I want to do this or not. I'd have to go alone and I'm scared to death.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Iluv I say go for it!!! That's a great deal!

Cupcake I'm having horrible nausea but no puking yet just gagging :-/ I hope you feel better!!

Afm- ALLERGIES ugh I'm sneezing like crazy, congested, and icky with a side of nausea but that wont stop me from getting chick-fil-a for lunch today!!! Yummmmy!!! I NEED one of those chicken sandwiches!


----------



## padbrat

Humph no fair... Hubby won't let me get a doppler... he says it will make me paranoid... pah to Hubbys!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Getting the scan at 5:45! Nervous as heck! I'll update when I get home. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Worth every penny! HB 169 beats per minute and I got to hear it too! Baby looks like a gummy bear! Seriously tears in my eyes! We are making it! I have tons of pics and I plan to go back for sure! Getting a migraine right now so if this is all messed up it's because I can't see. ;)


----------



## manuiti

Awwww Iluv, that's wonderful!!! :happydance:

Pad - poo poo to hubby! Mine didn't get a say, but that's one of the perks of when they're away. hehe.

cupcake - how did your blood test go hun? Hope your nausea eases off soon!

Amanda - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MizzPodd

Cupcake- aww I hope you feel better and get your blood results. :hugs:

Amanda- lol you sound like me... During my first and second pregnancy I was always buying chick fila or other fast food even though I was super nauseated! Lol I just couldn't help myself...

Iluv- that is great news! I think you should definitely go back there!:) 

Pad- maybe you can persuade him when you're further along and just let him know it will be much "easier" to find the heartbeat? Oh hubby's suck sometimes lol 
Oh yeah... Any Big Macs lately? Hee Hee :)


----------



## Courtney917

Eek I bought a Big Mac bc of this thread. Afterwards I felt soooooooooo gross!!!! At least I got the craving out of my system! Looks like everyone is doing well! Sorry I have been MIA...my computer was in for repairs:/. I have my 12 week scan tomorrow, so exciting!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck Courtney!!!


----------



## Storm7

Courtney - good luck. Hope all goes well for you! 

MMM- great news on heartbeat! Will definitely have to meet up. I am in Switzerland Thur/Fri this week but think things calm down after then! 

Padbrat- I am also not allowed a Doppler. Men are rubbish! 

EMT - allergies must suck. Even more so because you can't take anything for them!

Cupcake - vomiting sucks. I have suffered a little this time but not like you are. I hope try managed to get your bloods. 

Mizz - glad the spotting is lessening.

ILuv - yay for the good scan (and also the price!). 

Anyone else - hope all is well x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

I had some stomach pain this morning (due to constipation I think) and then a tiny bit of pink after I went to the loo. 

Tried not to worry too much as I have a very sensitive cervix. 

But just in case I thought I'd have a little go with my doppler. 

Found my lovely little train!!! Chugging away beautifully exactly like the 3 other 10 week doppler videos I watched on YouTube to double check. 

Felt bad as I did it while DH was in the loo, so when he came out I did it again and we heard or for a few seconds then they chugged away and hid lol. 

I'm a happy mummy today. :)


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats cupcake and Iluv, isn't it lovely to hear the heartbeats? 

I have to say I wouldn't get a doppler myself. I just can't be doing with unnecessary worry and stress if I couldn't hear anything. 

How's everybody's sickness? I am still SO sick. I had one day when I thought I was better, no puking, lots to eat, all good! The next day however, it was back! Apparently baby thought I needed a day off! Ugh.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks sweetie.

I've not really had any luck with the doppler up until today, and I've had mine for a week.

To be honest I wasn't as worried about it really, as I knew it was early, but I'm very happy now I've heard it.

Even when I couldn't find the prune I could hear my placenta which was pretty cool.

My sickness is still pretty bad. Retching most days at some point and sick maybe every 2-3. But the 24/7 nausea isn't as bad as it was weeks 6-8, and I can actually think of foods that are tasty rather than just eating plain potatoes or pasta so I think that's progress.

Feeling a bit rough this morning as I didn't take my afternoon anti-sickness tablet last night for the first time in 2 weeks, but I have taken one this morning, so fingers crossed it kicks in soon-ish.

Just had a banana and having a cup of (Decaf) tea, so hopefully that should settle me a bit. Although I've found lately that bananas make my mouth feel all furry.


----------



## Tournesol

Furry mouth?! Gag!! 

Out of interest, what tablets are you taking?
My doctor has given me some anti sickness pills too, but I'm a bit reluctant to take them. I'm just trying to ride it out with a homeopathic remedy, Nux Vomica. If I get too bad, I will try the ones doc gave me (Domperidone) but they do state not to take during pregnancy unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm taking Cariban, which I got in Spain. They don't have it here in the UK :(

It's the same as dicletin (sp?!) which has been taken in Canada for over 40 years with no side effects. So I'm happpy to take it. I think it's doxylamine or something. I know it's an antihistamine and vitamin B6 mixed. Has helped me a lot I think.


----------



## manuiti

Courtney - good luck with you scan!

cupcake - yay for finding your little train! :happydance:

Tour & Cupcake - hope you girls get a break & start feeling better soon! :hugs:

Afm - 4th day of not having to will myself not to yack. Still a little queasy but it's nothing in comparison to what it's been like. I'm really hoping this is me turning the corner and on my way to saying goodbye to ms. That said, I've probably jinxed it now. lol

Hope everyone else is doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck Courtney :flower: 

It's amazing isn't it cupcake :cloud9: congrats hun and I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs: you too Tour :flower:

Fingers crossed Manuiti my MS started to curb slightly at 8 1/2 weeks but then it picked up again :lol: at least I can eat food again at the minute :)

How's everyone else? X


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Mizz... Had a big mac yesterday... and today... I am soo ashamed... but I was literally the first out of the office for lunch and virtually drooling at the thought of it... urghh not a good look!

Storm... pah to men. You know what my Hubby said aside from the paranoia remark... that it was £30 saved towards when the baby is here.... sneaky bugger trying to soften the blow!

Manu I may wait til Hubby goes away again in a couple of weeks and buy one! Hahha

Court and Ilove good luck with your scans!!

Congrats on hearing HB on your doppler Cup!

Miss and Tour.. funny you mention MS as mine seems to have returned... not sure if it is MS or hunger sickness... I am getting even hungrier at the mo, even waking up in the middle of the night cos I am hungry... sad I know lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Pad. 

I'm starving ALL-THE-TIME!! I wake up at 3/4am and have to eat. And I eat before bed and am still famished when I wake up. It's so annoying. :(

I'm throwing up every day at the moment but normally just acid/water so although its nasty I'm not concerned for pruney.


----------



## manuiti

Oh that's pants MMM & Pad! Maybe I shouldn't get too hopeful then.

I have just admitted to myself that as of today I officially can no longer do up my jeans and feel vaguely comfortable. I was doing the whole elastic band around the buttons thing but now the zip's feeling restrictive. It's just ok if I'm standing up but sitting down... :haha: Belly band is being put to use.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh that's exciting manuiti!!

My jeans are similar so have been in leggings mainly. 

But as we heard the HB this morning I was thinking maybe it's time to get some new jeans. 

As I was browsing various websites I got sent an email with a £15 off code for vertbaudet when you spend £20, plus free postage, plus a little toy for baby. 

So I got a pair of £29 jeans for £14 including delivery and a little toy for pruney. :) Hope they are nice.


----------



## Courtney917

Hi ladies! Just got back from my scan!!!! Baby looks wonderful :). Heart is good at 176 BPM and baby is measuring ahead!!! Looks like I am 13.2 weeks, making my due date April 22nd, so I still may be a May Mommy but not likely as I usually go early!! I asked for a prediction on gender but the tech was a miserable old witch and said its impossible. I was like well, they predicted at this stage with my son and they were correct! She was sooooo miserable. We were rushed in and out, didn't even get to hear heart!!! I was so upset. It was meant to be a good experience for all of us and she was just a total jerk! Sorry for the rant I am just upset :(


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney- How nice is that?! Measuring ahead?! That's how I was too, almost a week! I think your baby is like Mama I am growing fast so I can meet you! Awww
And I can't stand when you get a stupid cranky nurse. I am grateful not to experience that with an ultrasound. Those techs need to be more cheerful if they are giving baby scans... It's not like it's gonna be a depressing moment when parents see their baby on the screen... Why have that job if you are going to be a joy kill?

Pad- LOL awww that's okay preggos :) I have been nauseated on and off throughout the day, but I tell you this is the best it's ever been during any pregnancy so I am happily sick lol


I hope everyone's sickness eases up a bit. I am having waves throughout the day, but it's not as bad as I normally get so I can't complain too much!! I really want a baby doppler but I don't want to freak out if I can't hear it? What type should I get ladies and should I even get one?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

MP - mine's a sonoline A (I didn't want the B as I knew if I had the BPM up on a screen I'd been googling fetal heart rate numbers as would somehow worry myself.) it was under £30 ($45) on eBay and I think it's great. You can rent them for £10/month but I can probably resell this for more than £20 so I figured buying was cheaper than renting and I can have it for as long as I want this way. 

In good news - I didn't wake up until 6:15ak today! Still 45 minutes earlier than I'd like. But much better than 4!

I had a bowl of Cheerios right at bedtime and it really seemed to help. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Great scan Courtney!!!!

As for me...stress with DS led me to the ER today for a scan. Baby looks well and I better not be back there for any reason! ARG!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Not too bad but I am definitely nauseaus a lot like I was with DD!!! I had labs done today in the ER and I seriously almost lost it. Blech!!!


----------



## padbrat

OK OK selfish post alert.. very very worried.... in tears...

I was extremely underactive in thyroid when I had all of my other losses... then went very overactive (no idea why). I was last tested in Aug and my results were horrible... 54.2, 22.2, 0.05. I made my GP retest me last week and he called me today to say my results were back and even worse than last time!!!! He is really concerned because of the stage of pregnancy I am at and is putting me on horrible medication... I have to go and see him today.

This is bad ladies.... very bad.... I am very worried... especially as he was asking how the baby was...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have no idea what to say Pad as I don't know anything at all abour thyroid problems but I really hope everything is ok :hugs: X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

padbrat said:


> OK OK selfish post alert.. very very worried.... in tears...
> 
> I was extremely underactive in thyroid when I had all of my other losses... then went very overactive (no idea why). I was last tested in Aug and my results were horrible... 54.2, 22.2, 0.05. I made my GP retest me last week and he called me today to say my results were back and even worse than last time!!!! He is really concerned because of the stage of pregnancy I am at and is putting me on horrible medication... I have to go and see him today.
> 
> This is bad ladies.... very bad.... I am very worried... especially as he was asking how the baby was...

Oh, sweetie.

I have underactive and it's not getting better very fast.

Do you mean it's gotten bad over or under?


----------



## Tournesol

Oh Pad

I wish I had something helpful to say, but I have no idea about thyroid issue either. 
I really do hope everything will be OK for you xxxx Sending you :hugs: and happy vibes xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hi Cup... it was badly overactive in Aug... now it has rocketed even worse overactive... had made the mistake of looking on Dr Google.... premature babies.. brain development issues... even the drugs are bad...

Panic panic!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Pad I'm praying for you sweetie!!!! I'm so sorry you are going through this!

Courtney- I hate witch nurses!!! They told me at 13 weeks what ds 2 was and I'm going back on oct 30th to find out this time at 13 weeks as well! She so could have made at least a guess I mean how long would that have taken??? I'd make a complaint! Old hag!

Afm- constipation has resolved to diarrhea :-/ which I'm not complaining with at the moment because I needed a good cleansing! Haha! Still nauseas here and there but I have gotten more energy! I actually made it all day yesterday without a nap and got to go with ds1 to his cub scout meet! It was his first time wearing his uniform ad boy he was CUTE!!!!


----------



## manuiti

Oh Pad sweetie, first of all huge :hugs::hugs::hugs:, second - breathe, and third - try to take things one step at a time. You've read things that could happen, but that doesn't mean that they will happen. Try to keep that hope hun. We're all here for you.
xx


----------



## cgav1424

Pad - posted on parl for you. I'm going through the same thing and freaking out right there with you. *big hug*


----------



## cgav1424

Hi to everyone else! I've been crazy exhausted lately (haven't felt this since week 6) so I'll catch everyone up properly soon!


----------



## manuiti

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too cgav.


----------



## robinson380

Thinking of you pad.

Just caught up...have not been on since Friday.


----------



## Courtney917

padbrat said:


> OK OK selfish post alert.. very very worried.... in tears...
> 
> I was extremely underactive in thyroid when I had all of my other losses... then went very overactive (no idea why). I was last tested in Aug and my results were horrible... 54.2, 22.2, 0.05. I made my GP retest me last week and he called me today to say my results were back and even worse than last time!!!! He is really concerned because of the stage of pregnancy I am at and is putting me on horrible medication... I have to go and see him today.
> 
> This is bad ladies.... very bad.... I am very worried... especially as he was asking how the baby was...


I have underactive thyroid as well. Ho you have Hashimoto's? That would explain the way its fluctuating between hyper and hypo. Are your levels at the hyper level right now? I am on meds for being hypo an they are totally safe during pregnancy, they almost tripled my dosage in the last 12 weeks. from my understanding its safer to be hyper during pregnancy then hypo What meds are they putting you on? I'm sure you are really worried I know all too well how scary it can be, I had 4 losses due to my stupid thyroid; all by 4 weeks though. Although it is easy for me to say, try to stay calm, they will get you on meds ASAP that will control your thyroid. Have they checked you for thyroid antibodies? Mine were over 200 which freaked me out....but everything with baby is okay. Please keep us posted! I'm sure your little one will be okay, you're in good hands and they will get it managed :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Courtney917 said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> OK OK selfish post alert.. very very worried.... in tears...
> 
> I was extremely underactive in thyroid when I had all of my other losses... then went very overactive (no idea why). I was last tested in Aug and my results were horrible... 54.2, 22.2, 0.05. I made my GP retest me last week and he called me today to say my results were back and even worse than last time!!!! He is really concerned because of the stage of pregnancy I am at and is putting me on horrible medication... I have to go and see him today.
> 
> This is bad ladies.... very bad.... I am very worried... especially as he was asking how the baby was...
> 
> 
> I have underactive thyroid as well. Ho you have Hashimoto's? That would explain the way its fluctuating between hyper and hypo. Are your levels at the hyper level right now? I am on meds for being hypo an they are totally safe during pregnancy, they almost tripled my dosage in the last 12 weeks. from my understanding its safer to be hyper during pregnancy then hypo What meds are they putting you on? I'm sure you are really worried I know all too well how scary it can be, I had 4 losses due to my stupid thyroid; all by 4 weeks though. Although it is easy for me to say, try to stay calm, they will get you on meds ASAP that will control your thyroid. Have they checked you for thyroid antibodies? Mine were over 200 which freaked me out....but everything with baby is okay. Please keep us posted! I'm sure your little one will be okay, you're in good hands and they will get it managed :hugs:Click to expand...


oh and try to get to an endocronologist they are the experts you should probably be seeing one of them as opposed to a gp.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I know nothing about thyroids so i'm sorry I'm of no help but virtual hugs to all those having problems!!!


----------



## padbrat

Have just returned from GP's... I badgered him until he gave me some of my results...

T4 of 95... this has practically doubled since Aug when it was 54

TSH of less than 0.05 (he wouldn't give me real figure) and he wouldn't tell me T3.

Oooo and I have a goiter now as well cos my thyroid is so overactive.

Gp sais it is rare for this to happen esp when pregnant... am being referred to a specialist. 

I asked him twice what the effect could be on baby and he said I could be at an even greater risk of MC.

I am absolutely petrified... this as well as all the other bloody risks I carry due to genetics and age... can't believe it.

Cgav so sorry you are going through this too.


----------



## MizzPodd

Cupcake- Thanks! I am still considering getting one, but I know how much of a worry wart I was at the end of pregnancy with DD1, so maybe I should let the docs do that stuff. Plus, both pregnancies have been high risk, so they will see me more anyway... I did so many baby stress tests in my third tri it was crazy! But definitely worth the hassle. I am glad you are sleeping a bit more!!! Every extra minute does wonders! :)


Iluv- Awww Atleast you saw baby right? Take it easy! What happened with DS? 


Pad- Oh sweetie I am so sorry you are dealing with this. I wish I had more to say, but I am clueless to this subject as well.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Please keep us updated dear. You are in my prayers, you and little bean :hugs: Try not to panic too much, and stay away from Google! Just try and find a peaceful place, and tell yourself all is not lost yet.:hugs:


Amanda- hahahaha cleansing! I bet you are so proud of your little man!:happydance:How exciting!


AFM- Um I forgot to post about my ER visit due to right swollen leg. They tested it for blood clot and gave my leg an ultrasound, but everything came back fine so..... they don't have an answer to why it was swollen. It only lasted several hours that day,, and now alls well. My tooshy really hurts when I sit on it... like pressure or something... I haven't been constipated much so it is soooo aggravating. I'm feeling those stretching pains more especially at night! it always happens at the low abdomen area into the woohaw area.:nope: Hate it. I pray my appointment next week goes good. And I hope you ladies especially my Padbrat are doing okay!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Okay sorry if this seems rude but how many of you ladies deal with close friends or family members who have NEVER had a LOSS or MISCARRIAGE of any kind with a child and insist how you have to move on and celebrate life?? WTF is that?! Okay, lately I have been feeling down because the holidays are coming up and Dec. 5th was my due date so I am dreading Thanksgiving because I would have delivered early due to my high risk, which would have been around Thanksgiving... Second, Christmas Day will be 18 weeks and 5 days for my current pregnancy and that is when I delivered my precious baby girl. How the hell can they say, oh just think about Jayla and this being her first real Christmas? OFCOURSE I am excited that my 2 year old will be more alert and able to enjoy presents, but that doesn't take away from the fact that I delivered at that same point in my pregnancy!! Do they not realize that it is a traumatic event that happened and you can't just move on from it... Not to mention the fact that I just delivered in July and am still grieving... OH and the fact that THE DAMN DOCTORS HAVE NOT DONE THEIR JOB AND GIVEN US HER AUTOPSY REPORTS SO WE CAN CHANGE ALL THE INFORMATION LIKE HER UMMMMM BIRTH CERTIFICATE AND DEATH CERTIFICATE, SOCIAL SECURITY CARD, OH AND HER URN TO HER NAME!!! Everything is still under a boys name because they gave us the wrong gender when she was born.... So who the hell can tell me how I am supposed to move and act like everythng is fine when they have never gone through anything remotely this difficult. They have lost grandparents and mom my lost her mother, but these people were in their 80s. I will NEVER know my daughter, I WON'T have any memories except her birth and the fact they these lazy ass doctors took forever to give her the damn closure our family deserves!!! OMG OMG OMG I am so pissed right now! These idiots have no idea how it feels to lose a child. They are so dumb considering they have kids so I wish they would imagine losing a child of theirs so maybe they could know where I am coming from! Oh ladies, I am pissed off right now! Don't tell me to move on like I gave birth to a watermelon! Whew!!! Okay taking deep breaths now... trying to calm down... I am about to keep all of my feelings about this and my current pregnancy to myself except for my hubby, big brother, and you lovely ladies because clearly some ppl don't know what compassion means. How dare you try and tell me how to feel when you have never experienced the lost of a baby. F*ck you!

*so sorry ladies, but my children are my life and just because one is not with me anymore, does not mean I don't love her any less or won't go to war for her. 

I feel a little better now... I think. Can't wait for hubby to get home, I need a hug.


----------



## Courtney917

MizzPodd said:


> Okay sorry if this seems rude but how many of you ladies deal with close friends or family members who have NEVER had a LOSS or MISCARRIAGE of any kind with a child and insist how you have to move on and celebrate life?? WTF is that?! Okay, lately I have been feeling down because the holidays are coming up and Dec. 5th was my due date so I am dreading Thanksgiving because I would have delivered early due to my high risk, which would have been around Thanksgiving... Second, Christmas Day will be 18 weeks and 5 days for my current pregnancy and that is when I delivered my precious baby girl. How the hell can they say, oh just think about Jayla and this being her first real Christmas? OFCOURSE I am excited that my 2 year old will be more alert and able to enjoy presents, but that doesn't take away from the fact that I delivered at that same point in my pregnancy!! Do they not realize that it is a traumatic event that happened and you can't just move on from it... Not to mention the fact that I just delivered in July and am still grieving... OH and the fact that THE DAMN DOCTORS HAVE NOT DONE THEIR JOB AND GIVEN US HER AUTOPSY REPORTS SO WE CAN CHANGE ALL THE INFORMATION LIKE HER UMMMMM BIRTH CERTIFICATE AND DEATH CERTIFICATE, SOCIAL SECURITY CARD, OH AND HER URN TO HER NAME!!! Everything is still under a boys name because they gave us the wrong gender when she was born.... So who the hell can tell me how I am supposed to move and act like everythng is fine when they have never gone through anything remotely this difficult. They have lost grandparents and mom my lost her mother, but these people were in their 80s. I will NEVER know my daughter, I WON'T have any memories except her birth and the fact they these lazy ass doctors took forever to give her the damn closure our family deserves!!! OMG OMG OMG I am so pissed right now! These idiots have no idea how it feels to lose a child. They are so dumb considering they have kids so I wish they would imagine losing a child of theirs so maybe they could know where I am coming from! Oh ladies, I am pissed off right now! Don't tell me to move on like I gave birth to a watermelon! Whew!!! Okay taking deep breaths now... trying to calm down... I am about to keep all of my feelings about this and my current pregnancy to myself except for my hubby, big brother, and you lovely ladies because clearly some ppl don't know what compassion means. How dare you try and tell me how to feel when you have never experienced the lost of a baby. F*ck you!
> 
> *so sorry ladies, but my children are my life and just because one is not with me anymore, does not mean I don't love her any less or won't go to war for her.
> 
> I feel a little better now... I think. Can't wait for hubby to get home, I need a hug.

Aww I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how difficult this is for you. Many people simply can't grasp the pain you are going through, its tough. No words I say can make you feel better. Just remember that although your little one isn't here, she is an angel that watches over you and her siblings. Celebrate her in a special way during the holidays. Maybe an ornament on the tree? I know that seems insignificant but you can look at it and remember that although she's not here in the flesh she remains in your heart and forever will. My thoughts are with you, I can only imagine how tough this is for you. Nothing but hugs for you!


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney- thank you. See that's the words that help me. That means a lot to me and that is a beautiful idea. Thank you :)


----------



## Courtney917

MizzPodd said:


> Courtney- thank you. See that's the words that help me. That means a lot to me and that is a beautiful idea. Thank you :)

:hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( MizzPodd. 

I can't begin to imagine your pain. And I totally sympathise with how you're dreading the dates that are coming up. We all have dates and parts of pregnancies that are emotional for us. 

People who haven't lived it just can't understand. 

I also think that telling us to look forward and enjoy life now etc etc is them thinking they're helping. 

I know it doesn't feel it, but from the outside, I think dealing with someone who's going through a pregnancy loss can be daunting and scary for people. 

I have friends who haven't talked to me since. They're just scared. And while it hurts my feelings on days where I feel strong I realise its just that they don't know how to treat us, not that they're trying to be mean. 

You take all the time you need to feel better. But don't make your sadness and anger worse for yourself sweetie. I honestly think people are trying to help, they just don't know how to. 

Xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Cupcake- I couldn't agree more. In my heart I know they mean well. It is just hard when they tell me to move on. I can't move on but I can get better. You ladies are helping me feel better. I know they want to help but I wish they would be a little more understanding and not so demanding. But I can definitely understand that they don't know to handle it from the outside and how it must be hard. Thank you so much for your kind support.:hugs:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mizz- let it out honey! You have EVERY right to your emotions and try have NO rights for their assumptions on how you should feel when they've never walked in your shoes!!! It's okay to cry, be angry, or any other emotion you want to feel!!! 

Pad- big hugs honey I'm praying so hard for you!!!


----------



## manuiti

Mizz - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think unless you've gone through it yourself, you can never begin to know what it's like. And everyone is entitled to deal with and move forward at their OWN pace, not that which others expect it should be. 

My MIL kept asking me about my mc & D&C in emails and I just didn't feel like talking about it with her (especially as she felt the need to blab about it in the first place to all her friends) so I would reply but just not answer those questions. 10 days after my D&C she'd emailed my hubby saying she hoped it had gone well and that we could now move on with our lives. Then we were talking on Skype a little bit before we found out about this pregnancy and she just point blank asked me again if I'd had my D&C, how it had gone, what had the Dr's said and when were we going to try again. I'm sure she was asking with the best of intentions but it cut like a knife and I was reduced to tears and I had to leave the room and left hubby to then have a go at his mum for being so insensitive. Her response was that she didn't understand what the problem was and that she thought that we'd be excited about trying again. Just clueless.


----------



## Tournesol

:hugs: to you guys.
People will never understand. They can be unbelievably insensitive. Disgustingly so.

A week after my MC, my so called "best friend" (what a joke!) called me a selfish, spoilt brat because my doctor had given me that week off work. 
I was working with her at the time and she had to cover for me for a couple of days while work found a replacement. 
She didn't have to do any over time or lose her days off or anything, nothing changed for her. 
Anyway, long story short she flipped out at me, called selfish and other horrible things, then told me that I had to wait for her to cool off and earn my forgiveness from her!!! I told her where she could stick her forgiveness and her friendship. Actually, I didn't, not in so many words. I just cut her off completely, had nothing to say to her. I blocked her on FB, which sounds childish, but that made her REALLY angry, which gave me a strange sense of satisfaction. 
She left work and moved away, so hopefully I never have to see her EVER again. 

In times of crisis you really find out who your real friends are.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-Don't even get me started! I was crying the other day knowing my DD was coming up and my mom had the nerve to say I didn't even care about the new baby coming. I about flipped a lid! It isn't like that at all! I had a loss and I have a right to grieve that loss as long as I want! GRRR!!!

DS has ADHD we think and his mood has been off the charts. They had to get him on a stabilizer. He's only 5 and I am extremely overwhelmed with all of this. Just breaks my heart...


----------



## Storm7

Pad - (hugs). So sorry you are having all this additional worry at a time where you should be starting to relax. Our bodies like to let us down at very in opportune times. 

Mizz - I have had my fair share of the "at least you have one baby " comments served up with "it obviously wasn't meant to be" and it gets me riled. I booked a holiday so I was out of the country on my EDD and am now coming up to 12 weeks which was the date of my first loss and it hurts and is also scary and I think only those who have been here will ever understand. 

Courtney - Great scan! 

Hugs to everyone else. 

AFM: up at stupid o'clock to catch a flight an wanting to go back to sleep! Only 4 sleeps till my 12 week scan though....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh ladies. :( I can't believe we've all had people be so insensitive. 

I'm so sorry for every single one of you that your had to lose a baby. I wish I'd been the only person it's ever happened to. 

Until it happens to you 'miscarriage' is just a word. 

I was so naive about it before ours. And probably would have acted like some of these friends of ours who have inadvertently upset us. 

One of my very best childhood friends really really disappointed me in the way she behaved. I'm still a little mad about it now. But she was just scared. 

My aim now is to just be a supportive as I can to anyone living through the nightmare. As much as its made some of them uncomfortable I've let all of my friends know so that at least of it ever happens to them they know someone they can come to.


----------



## Tournesol

Cupcake, you're right. Miscarriage is just a meaningless word until it actually happens. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

My friends back in the UK were so supportive, they said all the right things. It was just this one girl here in France. It's sad really, she was the only friend I had out here, but I do not need friends like that. I think she's lost more than I have, I was her only friend as well and she always told me how she'd never had any 'real' friends before, they'd always 'let her down'. Well now I understand if that's the way she treats people! 

Anyway, I refuse to be bitter it any of it. I'm going to enjoy this pregnancy (as soon as I stop throwing up) and I'm going to have a beautiful baby in May. We all are xxx

On a happy note, I'm 11 weeks today! I've got a lime :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yaaay!! Congrats on the lime!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats ok the lime tournesol :flower: x


----------



## EMTAmanda

Ugh my inlaws kept trying to come over right after my miscarriage Nd couldn't understand why I didn't want them around!!! Ummm let's see.... Because I'm in pain, still bleeding, heart broken, and a wreck and don't want y'all over here destroying my house and bringing it up! Ugh insensitive pricks!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Sorry if I'm moody today ds2 who has always been a great sleeper has woke up the past three nights in the middle of the night and kept me up all night so i'm exhausted!!!!


----------



## manuiti

Sounds like we've all had our fair share of insensitive comments. :cry::hugs::hugs: But that's also why this thread is so wonderful as we've all suffered, so even though everyone's own experience is unique, we all 'get it'. 

Tour - congrats on 11 weeks!

Afm - 10 weeks today!! :happydance: Though it was somewhere around this time last pregnancy that baby's heart stopped so I'll be holding my breath between now and the next scan (or once my doppler arrives and assuming I'm able to pick up a heartbeat this early). Keeping the hope going!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you every one of you for your support and words! I'm sorry you all have had to deal with this too... I am so happy we r all preggos together and can share this beautiful moments with our rainbow babies :)

It was so overwhelming and ppl kept being insensitive an then not even realizing my child was not stillborn. She was kicking all the way to delivery and she lived on her own for two hours so screw all of these ppl who don't have enough compassion to understand how it feels to have your child die in your arms. Okay I'm going to stop now because it just opens up another heartbreak. I must stay happy as possible and feel grateful that I was given another beany. 

Also the patient relations guy is looking into why we haven't received results so hopefully next week at my appointment we will finally get the papers so we can change our daughters info and FINALLY let her be at peace. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu- Awww I can't wait for you hear that beautiful heartbeat again. Your baby is staying strong for you sweetie :)

Amanda- exactly! Wow took the words right outta my mouth! I live in NC, if we were in the same area we could be bump buddies in person. Lol I don't have any of those here.

Tour and cupcake- that is the way to be, positive and happy about your current pregnancy! Congrats on being 11 weeks tour! You ladies are so helpful in time of need :hugs:

Everyone here please know how much I appreciate everyone of you... Even those who haven't been on in a while! We have to stick together right? :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Iluv- I'm sorry you are going through all that at once... I definitely understand how scary it is coming to the date that is significant as that. I am getting nervous thinking about mine too and the due date which is the same month :( but I just know these babies are going to make it alllll the way :) I'm thinking your angel is smiling at you and protecting their little brother or sister :hugs: remember we have our guardian angels protecting us :)

Storm- omg so ignorant! They assume we should love our baby angels less because they aren't with us physically anymore. I love my kids equally unconditionally. I just don't get the thinking of some ppl. I could never love my children more than the other.... Ever! But we are all here for you if you need to vent cry yell anything. It's only natural to feel anxious around this time for you. I pray you get through this okay :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:) 

DH and I just had a little listen to and talk with Pruney. 

Next time we heard him (he's a him today) he'll be a lime!!

Wasn't as clear today as there must be a big vein of mine in front of him as my pulse kept sort of coming over the top.

Still got to hear the little train engine though. So cute. Now I'm imagining a little prune in a train drivers cap. Lol!

I can't believe how lucky I am. :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Aww yes mizz we most certainly would be in person bump buddies! I don't have any prego friends either...my best friend just had her 3rd daughter and my other friend is a complete weirdo who is obsessed with anyone that is pregnant and being pregnant...she's a complete loon! Shes one of those people you don't hear from for months until you end up pregnant then suddenly she wants to be your best friend and offer lots of annoying advice like "I don't see why you'd want to have your babyin a birth center that's not safe and it's going to hurt so bad" ummm whatever I had my 6 year old completely natural in a hard hospital bed after the doctor took 5 hours to get there while I was 10 cm dilated and then gave me a 4th degree episiotomy and ripped my son out of me with forceps.... I think I can handle a relaxing natural delivery in a warm pool oh water with my midwife and hubby's support... Psycho...wow I'm moody


----------



## EMTAmanda

Tour congrats on 11 weeks!!!!!

Manu congrats on 10 weeks!!!!

Cupcake that's hilarious a little prune conductor haha!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MizzPodd said:


> Iluv- I'm sorry you are going through all that at once... I definitely understand how scary it is coming to the date that is significant as that. I am getting nervous thinking about mine too and the due date which is the same month :( but I just know these babies are going to make it alllll the way :) I'm thinking your angel is smiling at you and protecting their little brother or sister :hugs: remember we have our guardian angels protecting us :)
> 
> Storm- omg so ignorant! They assume we should love our baby angels less because they aren't with us physically anymore. I love my kids equally unconditionally. I just don't get the thinking of some ppl. I could never love my children more than the other.... Ever! But we are all here for you if you need to vent cry yell anything. It's only natural to feel anxious around this time for you. I pray you get through this okay :hugs:

Definitely have an angel!!! :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda- hahahahahahahaha lol yeah I think you could definitely handle it! And hey your mood is perfectly fine.... Lol we all can attest to that. 
Yeah I understand the natural birth. Had two so far and this is number three, blood platelets disorder is why.


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone! I have a question. I am totally freaking out right now. I went for my 12 week appt yesterday and she told me I could stop the progesterone. Well I reduced my amount from 400 mg to 200mg bc I didn't feel comfortable stopping the meds cold turkey. I stopped yesterday and now today I have had cramping ALL DAY! I don't know what to do? The doc will not check my levels as she said placenta takes over the production of progesterone at this stage. So my question is: Should I continue taking the meds!?? I still have 2 weeks left and one more refill. Opinions?


----------



## manuiti

Hey Courtney, no need to freak out. I was on progesterone for my IVF cycle and was told by my Dr to stop at 9 weeks because that's when the placenta takes over. I did, and cold turkey, and it was fine. They tested my placenta after I had my D&C and it was perfect. Only thing wrong was baby was missing one of her X chromosomes and that had nothing to do with the progesterone.

Some people wean themselves off progesterone or go for a bit longer because it makes them feel better. It doesn't make any difference to your baby but it might help your peace of mind.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Oh girls, I've got happy tears streaming down my face right now. My doppler just arrived and I managed to find baby's heart - going at a lovely 180bpm. I'm just over the moon and so so relieved to have heard something! :happydance:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Courtney don't worry sweetie I stopped my prog too and everything is fine  I cramp all the time it is probably from constipation, stretching uterus, or gas  chin up honey!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Gah! So I'm on PIO through the 1st trimester per request. Pain in the butt but I did it with Preston and the last baby so really success is well worth it! I will run out by Monday at 9 weeks and the RE thinks I no longer need it. They might be right but I know the placenta doesn't take over until 12 weeks and I do not want to take that chance. So I begged them and got them to give me one more refill! Should have got me real close to 12 weeks and then I'd be done! I call Walgreens today to see if it's ready and they tell me they only ordered me half the dose which will get me only 10 more days. Livid doesn't even cover it. I don't know why they would do this to me?!?!!? I pay one copay so even if I convince them at my appt Monday to give me one more vial, I have to repay the copay. Seriously......


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Courtney-Odd timing because I posted kinda the same thing! LOL 12 weeks is standard and I went cold turkey with DS as well. No problems so don't you worry! :)

Manu-So awesome!!! I'll check mine again at 9 weeks. No luck yet but I did hear it at the u/s place. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies - remember you're welcome to have a little 'may rainbows' image and link in your signatures if you like - just paste this:

[U**RL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1151753-may-2013-babies.html][I**MG]https://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7387/rainbows1r.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

And take out the 2 lots of "**"


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies! I didn't take the 200 mg again and all is ok. I'm going to start weaning myself next week off the suppositories. I know placenta is fully formed and functioing as I saw it on sonogram at beginning of week. I guess after losses we become overly nervous!


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu- how wonderful! That's a very strong heartbeat:D


----------



## padbrat

Mizz, Storm, Amanda, Court, Manu and all you other lovely ladies that have suffered loss.. I had no idea we all had this is common... Sadly we have this in common. It appears we also have (I am sure) well meaning but clueless friends and relies who say stupid things... hence why I gave up telling anyone when i was pregnant after my second loss. However, we all have eachother now and we all understand xxx

Manu I can't believe you found such an amazing HB!! Fabulous... I so so so so want one too... bloomin Hubby!! Pah!

Saw MW today... blah blah blah... gave me a whole load of junk and paperwork. Am off to see thyroid obs specialist on Monday... hopefully he can sort me out ... and hopefully I will get another sneaky scan of Pickle!!

Wonder when they will start to wean me off all the meds I am on...


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad I've missed you! :) I'm so happy to hear from you and I think you will definitely get taken care of!


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone!! Anyone good at nub theory?? I uploaded my most recent sonogram as my profile pic. I am kinda confused as to where the actual nub is lol. Anyone have any predictions???


----------



## Courtney917

Here's the pic:

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag101/Courtney91780/th_babylopez_zps13be0623.jpg


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney917 said:


> Hi everyone!! Anyone good at nub theory?? I uploaded my most recent sonogram as my profile pic. I am kinda confused as to where the actual nub is lol. Anyone have any predictions???

Lol I don't even know what the nub is? What is it exactly?


----------



## Courtney917

LOL its the genital parts. Girls are 30 degree angle from spine and boys are more then 30 degrees ;-)


----------



## MizzPodd

Ohhhh! Okay lol well I will take a look because I could tell I was having a girl with dd1 and the nurse was like oh you're right!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Not a good shot for that Courtney! Sorry hon!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Had another migraine today. That's two this week! EEK!!!


----------



## padbrat

Court I am a total dufus when it comes to that kinda thing...

I missed you too Mizz!

Am off to the hospital to finish off my booking in appt as the MW didn't have time to do everything yesterday! I live there at the mo! LOL


----------



## Courtney917

So that long thing by its stomach isn't a nub? I'm soooo confused lol!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Can you add me to the 1st of may please...

This is my rainbow baby also :) x


----------



## MizzPodd

Welcome babee!!! How far along are you? I'm so sorry for your loss but excited for your rainbow baby :hugs:


Courtney- I can't tell from that angle :( sorry dear


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Iluv how's your migraines now? Hope they'd settled down :hugs:

How's everyone today? Any plans? 

Welcome babee x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Welcome Bugs and congrats!!!

Well no migraine today but lots of tightness and pressure in my uterus. Almost feels like Braxton Hicks but I am just shy of 9 weeks!!! ARG!!! Just irritated with it and then I worry.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: hun it's all pretty normal ... it's your uterus stretching to accomodate your nearly 2 inch long baby :D x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello ladies :wave:

Im 12weeks and 4days Today!... Its abit of a bitter sweet point! The pregnancy i lost in april i got to 12weeks and 4days and so ive hit that milestone with this pregnancy... I dare say it sounds daft seen as though ive had a scan and seen a baby with a heartbeat and i constantly hear baby on the doppler all the time, but i just feel sooo much more relieved that ive got to this point and should be hopefully sailing past it. This pregnancy feels like its just beginning, as previous days/weeks all ive done is compare this one to the other one.. so now i can compare it to my pregnancies with my boys, which was of course a very happy pregnancy with a Great Ending :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

LOL Miss! Thank you!!! It's been too much of it today! I'm heading to bed here shortly to sleep it off. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bugs-It's scary to get to the point and then past it! I don't think us mommies that have lost a baby ever fully relax and get over it. I have this one but I'm constantly thinking of the one I should have right now. It's very bittersweet. :*)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I know it'll be a bit hard today Babee. I was the same on my 9 week day. 

But as you say everything is going great with this one. :)

Have a fun day today if you can, of course you'll think of your angel baby, but remember they're looking down now keeping an eye in your rainbow. Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

This day has just been lingering for ages!!! so im glad im finally here :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: babee I was the same. I must admit now I'm passed my date and can hear the HB almost daily I feel so much more confident about this pregnancy x


----------



## padbrat

Well Babee I feel the same... today I am 12 wks... my longest previously was 11w 6d so I am feeling like this is a milestone for us.

I am so hoping everything is OK with baby... haven't had a scan since 10w 5d...

Hope is important!!


----------



## padbrat

Wahey I am a plum!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy plum day Pad and :hugs: for yesterday x


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Miss! Not long til plum time for you! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Pad - huuuge congrats on 12 weeks for you. :)

I hope your scan goes perfectly. :) I have a really good feeling for you. Xxxx


----------



## padbrat

CupcakeBaby said:


> Pad - huuuge congrats on 12 weeks for you. :)
> 
> I hope your scan goes perfectly. :) I have a really good feeling for you. Xxxx

Cupcake I don't think I have ever wished anyones words to be truer!:hugs:


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Babee - welcome!

Oh Pad - congrats on making 12 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Babee- Aw I'll bet it feels great to reach such a significant milestone in your pregnancy. I pray you keep sailing nicely along. :) 

Pad- Woo woo! Congrats! I hope and know your scan will be fantastic.

Iluv- I agree with MMM (I know late response) I have that uncomfortable feeling around this time as well (9 1/2 weeks), and it becomes even more prominent the further I get.

AFM- I agree with all of you ladies about making it past your personal milestone, and start feeling more confident. I am unfortunately not looking forward to 2nd tri that much because I am so terrified I will deliver early again... So my milestone is making it to 24 weeks with no hiccups! It seems so far away, but I just pray time keeps on going by fast for me... I can't wait until January (which coincidently is my B-day month:))
We have our results finally from the pathologists, and just as we thought... she was a perfectly normal growing baby girl with NO problems. The doctor said that it is very unusual to give birth at 18 weeks with the baby still living. I had a live birth with her, and that is why I knew all along that she was fine... it was my stupid body that messed everything up. I am dealing with those feelings though, and I promise I do not fully blame myself anymore, but it will take some time for me to not blame myself at all.. It's only been 3 months since we lost her, and now we know she was our little strong angel. As far as being able to change the papers and Ern and all of that over to the girl's name, he said it will take a couple of months because the delivering doctor has to amend her death certificate, and blah blah blah. Fortunately, we don't have to do anything except wait so I feel better knowing that because I don;t know if I could have handled having to go to different places explaining the story over and over again. So we have a bit of closure for her now, and I feel more confident about this pregnancy because I know she was a healthy growing baby and I believe this one is too. :) But I won't breathe again until I get to at least January. I was thinking of a way to celebrate her actual due date Dec. 5th, but am unsure what to do... Don't want to breakdown.


----------



## manuiti

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mizz


----------



## padbrat

Aww Mizz... you have made some progress then for your angel Daughter. She was a beautiful healthy little girl too precious for this world. xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks pad. That's what hubby and I believe, she was too special and God needed her closer to him. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Mizz x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

HUGS Mizz!!!! You do have a living child though right? So you know your body is capable! 

9 week scan tomorrow and discharged from the RE! Huge milestone we didn't make in March. :*)


----------



## MizzPodd

Iluv- Thank you. Yes, I have a beautiful daughter; just turned 2. I like the way you put that "my body IS capable" I can do this! Yeah! lol :)
OOOh congrats!!! I hope you enjoy your scan and post a pic please!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I will Mizz and thank you! I have to keep reminding myself of the same thing! I AM capable! Just don't feel it somedays. :)


----------



## Storm7

(hugs) Mizz. 

Iluv - good luck for today. 

AFM: 12 + 2 and it's 12 week scan day today. Feeling incredibly nervous and a little scared. Just hoping all is well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Storm and Iluv good luck for today. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Good luck today all you scan ladies. :)

I'm looking forward to all the lovely photos!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How are you this morning cupcake? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm ok thanks sweetie. Annoyed at my alarm! Lol. 

Less hungry in the night now thankfully so sleeping better. 

Woken up a bit sick and dizzy this morning. Hoping I can keep my breakfast down (unlike yesterday) 

How are you honey?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:haha: at your alarm! I actually feel quite refreshed this morning. Think my iron tablets are finally kicking in! Yey! :hugs: for the sick and dizzy. Hope it subsides a little I don't actually feel too sick this morning :happydance: those will be my famous last words :haha;

I'm ok thanks hun :) first day back at work today. Not looking forwar to it :( but at least I have some energy now. Just having some muesli and yoghurt for breakfast. I'm determined not to put in too much weight the time x


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Storm and Iluv all the best for the scans!! Looking forward to seeing the piccies!

Mizz that is the way I like to think of my baby boy angels... told them they had to tell Him he couldn't have this one back, she had to stay with me this time lol.

Saw my Obs and endocrinologist today. Will stay on all my meds until at least 16 wks and some until 34 wks... had a sneaky scan on a portable machine today so couldn't see a great deal.. except that beautiful heart beating away!

Bad indigestion at the mo...


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck to everyone having scans!!!!!


----------



## Storm7

Hi all!

Scan went really well. Baby was right on track at 12+2 so EDD remians 4th May. Saw the little heartbeating and the brain, arms and legs. Then broke down and sobbed in the car before we made it out of the car park!

Pics in my journal if anyone wants a nosey!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I didn't know you had a journal Storm ... off to stalk ... oh and congrats on the great scan :cloud9: x


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Storm fab news! Please put them on here!


----------



## Storm7

Hi Pad. Only had time to upload to one location so went with journal as easier for access. You can see them using the link in my signature x


----------



## manuiti

Lovely scan pics Storm! :happydance:

Pad - how are you feeling now that you've been to see the drs??? :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I promise I'll get a pic up tonight! Baby measured dead on at 9 weeks with a strong hb! He held the probe still and we could see it wiggle. So happy!! officially discharged from the RE and on to the OB!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Great pics Storm! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/100_6683_zps348b2733.jpg

9 weeks!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Ahhhh great scan girls!!! How do you upload pics? My scan is on the 30th and I'd love to share!


----------



## MizzPodd

Beautiful scans everyone! So precious :) I am excited for you all!!!! :):):)

How's everyone been?

AFM: Appt this Thursday, very excited. I have been feeling sick as in the flu or a cold sick... Throat is extremely sore. Well I am still have my nausea throughout the day, so that lets me know baby is growing LOL

I have been feeling flutters as well, they are very sudden and it is always so distinct. I am 10 weeks so maybe its my little rainbow wiggling around now :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I do mine on Photobucket but they just redid the site and I spent way too much time last night on it and was ticked!! Couldn't get anything to edit so I took a pic of my u/s pic and upsized it that way.


----------



## MizzPodd

Has anyone felt like your woohoo is full? It's hard to explain... I'm so scared because of what happened in my last pregnancy... When the amniatic sac was coming out. I keep thinking that's going to happen soon :( right now it feels like its closed and looks closed but I am still paranoid. Are you able to feel your cervix? I know everyone's pregnancy is different but I am having anxiety thinking it will just start coming out again but sooner:(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-Don't mess with your cervix. You could introduce bacteria up there and it isn't good. Just have faith and trust that all is okay. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with Iluv don't mess with your cevix in pregnancy it's just not worth the risk :flower: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I agree with the other ladies, Mizz.

I was big on cervix checking pre-pregnancy, but won't go near it now!


----------



## MizzPodd

Okay thanks ladies. I have an OB appointment tomorrow for the physical exam part, which includes pap smear and stuff, so I will tell the doctor my concerns so they can properly evaluate. I didn't touch it, but when I was in the shower, I kind of felt something down there when I was washing and it scared me. I will ask the doctor to test for any uti just to be safe. That should be okay to do right?


----------



## manuiti

Big hugs Mizz! I'm glad you're going to the Dr tomorrow, so your mind can be put as ease soon.

Afm - I'm just back from my first lot of blood and urine tests. It's so backward here sometimes it makes me giggle. Now normally when I've gone for blood tests, they stick the needle in and then pop on and off the different vials that they're going to use for the tests and the blood just comes out at it's own rate. Not in the place I had to go to today, I got my blood sucked out with a big syringe, I could feel it coming out and it was really weird! Then for the urine tests normally you're just given a cup and told to pee in it. Oh no, not here, I had to have my feet up in stirrups for this. She cleaned me and then told me to pee while I was lying down. For me, that is impossible! Even after my embryo transfer when I did my IVF and I was absolutely bursting for a wee, I couldn't relax myself enough to use the bed pan, even when they left me alone. There's no way I was going to manage to wee with my legs in stirrups and some random woman holding a cup up against me! lol I argued enough that she eventually agreed to let me wee in the cup in the normal way, though she did put a bit of cotton up me so as no potential discharge could contaminate the urine sample. oh my word! *sigh*


----------



## cgav1424

Mizz - I have my appointment today too! Physical stuff and scan! I'm nervous, but trying to be positive. And if actually sounds like you might have a UTI so yes... just ask them to test for that. They actually will anyway since they have you pee in a cup to dip your urine to check it. Good luck! Keep us updated!

Hi to everyone else! Sorry I've been MIA! Between midterms, homework, raising two kids and growing a new one... I'm exhausted! I'll update properly later after my appointment.


----------



## robinson380

manuiti said:


> Big hugs Mizz! I'm glad you're going to the Dr tomorrow, so your mind can be put as ease soon.
> 
> Afm - I'm just back from my first lot of blood and urine tests. It's so backward here sometimes it makes me giggle. Now normally when I've gone for blood tests, they stick the needle in and then pop on and off the different vials that they're going to use for the tests and the blood just comes out at it's own rate. Not in the place I had to go to today, I got my blood sucked out with a big syringe, I could feel it coming out and it was really weird! Then for the urine tests normally you're just given a cup and told to pee in it. Oh no, not here, I had to have my feet up in stirrups for this. She cleaned me and then told me to pee while I was lying down. For me, that is impossible! Even after my embryo transfer when I did my IVF and I was absolutely bursting for a wee, I couldn't relax myself enough to use the bed pan, even when they left me alone. There's no way I was going to manage to wee with my legs in stirrups and some random woman holding a cup up against me! lol I argued enough that she eventually agreed to let me wee in the cup in the normal way, though she did put a bit of cotton up me so as no potential discharge could contaminate the urine sample. oh my word! *sigh*

Wow what a strange experience that must have been. I don't think I could ever pee while in stirrups. Glad you got that over with :)


----------



## manuiti

robinson380 said:


> Glad you got that over with :)

Me too! haha

Good luck for your appointment today cgav!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:O

Manuiti that's so strange!! I could never wee while someone was watching my wee hole!!

Yesterday was bad enough at the hospital. All the ladies in the waiting room to see the consultants had to have blood pressure and urine test done.

Blood pressue, fine. Urine test I just got given a little plastic cup, had to go to the loo and then walk back through the waiting room carrying my plastic cup of wee past everyone.

I was the first one and it was my first visit, so I was worried you were meant to leave it in there or something, not walk around iwth your pee-cup, but luckily afterwards everyone did the same as me!


----------



## cgav1424

Manu - I can't believe they wanted you to pee like that! If they wanted sterile urine that badly, they should've just used a catheter. Otherwise, even if they want a "clean catch" you're just supposed to wipe with an antibacterial wipe then pee midstream. That's so crazy!!! Well, I'm glad it's all over and done with for you and hopefully they don't make you pee like that at every appointment!


----------



## MightyMom

manuiti said:


> Big hugs Mizz! I'm glad you're going to the Dr tomorrow, so your mind can be put as ease soon.
> 
> Afm - I'm just back from my first lot of blood and urine tests. It's so backward here sometimes it makes me giggle. Now normally when I've gone for blood tests, they stick the needle in and then pop on and off the different vials that they're going to use for the tests and the blood just comes out at it's own rate. Not in the place I had to go to today, I got my blood sucked out with a big syringe, I could feel it coming out and it was really weird! Then for the urine tests normally you're just given a cup and told to pee in it. Oh no, not here, I had to have my feet up in stirrups for this. She cleaned me and then told me to pee while I was lying down. For me, that is impossible! Even after my embryo transfer when I did my IVF and I was absolutely bursting for a wee, I couldn't relax myself enough to use the bed pan, even when they left me alone. There's no way I was going to manage to wee with my legs in stirrups and some random woman holding a cup up against me! lol I argued enough that she eventually agreed to let me wee in the cup in the normal way, though she did put a bit of cotton up me so as no potential discharge could contaminate the urine sample. oh my word! *sigh*

:shock:

Um...as a health care professional...I cannot imagine why they wanted you to wee in STIRRUPS. If you don't want the sample contaminated you use the "clean catch" procedure. You can't pee with your legs up. Literally, you CAN'T. Your kegels close. That's why women often poop in labor but never pee (no matter how hard they push).


----------



## Courtney917

Manu: that's terrible and completely degrading and unprofessional!!!! I would make a complaint about that! Omg so sorry you went through that! I can't believe a medical professional would do that to someone!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Holy headaches for the past two days and both of my kiddos have been waking up through the night and I've gotten NO sleep


----------



## manuiti

Awwww, thanks for the support girls, that means a lot. Bizarrely it didn't bother me too much so I think I'm getting into good training for being poked and prodded and having lots of random people looking at my foo foo throughout this pregnancy. lol

I do remember about 15 years ago, being here and getting cystisis & them needing a urine sample and having to go through the same procedure (& yet again, not managing to pee! :haha:). So I think here in South America, it is/was standard practice - maybe it's their way of not having to do much work because they must never get any urine samples to process. lol However, last pregnancy I went to the clinic at the mall (much more modern) and for the urine tests they just told you how to clean yourself and gave you a cup. What I would consider normal. So if my ob/gyn sends me back to this last clinic I'm going to request/demand/not give him a choice that he does the paperwork so I can go to the mall clinic.

Oh and a good milestone today - last pregnancy 10w+6, which I am today, is the day we went for the scan where we found out that baby's heart had stopped beating a few days before. I'm thrilled to say that I had a go with my doppler today and this baby's heart is still happily thumping away. So I am now officially the furthest along that I've ever been. :happydance:


----------



## cgav1424

Manu - congrats on getting the furthest you've been! It feels so good to get to those milestones!

Amanda - tell me about the headaches! I've had them on and off for the past week and they're miserable!

Mizz - any news? How'd your appointment go?

So, scan went well! Baby measuring 11 + 1 which gives me a due date of May 14, but we're sticking with May 18. Doctor assures me that baby will come well before due date, however. I'm not surprised... I always go early. I have to call to make my appointment for NT scan as my doctor didn't give me the option to refuse. He said, "I'm sending you to this perinatologist so he can do another ultrasound look very closely at baby." I'm not sure if I should be worried by this as if he saw something on my scan, but when we were looking at the baby, I asked him how everything looked and he said, "Everything looks perfect." There I go... looking for bad news! I really just need to let go and enjoy this pregnancy, but I don't think I'll be able to at all this time around. Anyway, :hi: to everyone!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Manu-That is too stinkin weird!!! With my m/c in March I was hemmorhaging and they wouldn't let me out of bed. I had to pee so bad and that bed pan was useless!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Got my appts made!!!! Nurse visit Monday and then I see the OB Friday Nov 2. Praying to God they don't do a pap! UG!!!! Oh and found out we owe our $500 deductible for the birth by 20 weeks which is right at Christmas. Joy!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Manu, you must have the patience of a saint! I would have had a few words to say about being told to pee in stirrups!

Just a short post to say hi to you all and..... *drum roll*...... I'm 12 weeks today!! Second tri! Woot woot! I'm still puking though.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Happy 12 weeks Tourney!! (I thought 3rd Tri was 13th week, awesome if it's 12 means I onyl have 2 days to wait!)

Hann - glad you got your date - what a pain your DH can't go, hope it gets sorted either way. XX


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 12 weeks tourney. I thought 2nd tri was 13 weeks too :shrug:

How's everyone doing today? X


----------



## robinson380

Tournesol said:


> Manu, you must have the patience of a saint! I would have had a few words to say about being told to pee in stirrups!
> 
> Just a short post to say hi to you all and..... *drum roll*...... I'm 12 weeks today!! Second tri! Woot woot! I'm still puking though.

Congrats on 12 weeks :)


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you all! It's week 12, which is also the start of the 13th week. Either way, it's the end of the 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## Storm7

Happy 12 weeks tour!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

13 weeks is end of first trimester... not 12!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hey everyone! How are you all?? Congrats on your 12 weeks Tour btw :)

Um okay, it was a looooooooooooong interesresting, scary appt and I just got to my hometown in GA (8 hr drive), so I will post on here about the appt tomorrow... But baby is great with 150 bpm...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww that's great Mizz :)

Scan for me today :) x


----------



## Storm7

Good luck MMM!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay MMM!!!

Have fun at your scan!!!

Only one more work day until mine. :) 

I've only been counting weekdays as its on Monday but weekends always go quick. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck with all the scans!!! If I don't go and electively do one, I'm out until 20 weeks. So sad.... :(


----------



## EMTAmanda

The beginning of 2nd trimester is debatable. Some doctors say week 12 some say 13 or even 14! I have two pregnancy apps on my iPhone and one says I'm already in 2nd trimester (which started at 12 weeks) and another says I start. 2nd tri tomorrow at 13 weeks. So it's really which ever you want to go by. Personally I go by 13 and always count week 12 as my "final week of hell" even though I am usually always crummy feeling until week 14


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I like the logic of it being 13.33333 weeks.

As 40/3 is 13.33333.

So that's 13+2 days. :)


----------



## padbrat

Cup that sounds the best definition to me! So that will make me 2nd tri on Tuesday! YAY

Mizz great news!!!

Moo good luck for your scan!!!

Congrats on 12 wks Tour!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Scan went perfectly :cloud9: Baby was bouncing around like a good one in there! It wouldn't keep still at all :lol: We watched it rolling around and everything :D 

He got many different measurements from 12+2 to 12+6 :lol: He went with 12+2 because of baby moving around so much and it being closer to my 12+3 however I'm sticking to my date of 7th May instead of his at 8th May. He's a piccie :cloud9:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/scan.jpg


----------



## manuiti

cgav - glad your scan went well & if he said everything's perfect then it is. :happydance

Iluv - yay for your appts. Not so nice about the deductible...

Tour - happy 12 weeks! I hope your ms fades soon.

Mizz - sorry your appt was scary but glad that baby's doing great. :hugs:

Cupcake - Good luck for your scan on Monday.

MMM - Wow your scan photo is amazing! Ohhhh, I can't wait for my 12 week scan now. :flower:


----------



## robinson380

MissMummyMoo said:


> Scan went perfectly :cloud9: Baby was bouncing around like a good one in there! It wouldn't keep still at all :lol: We watched it rolling around and everything :D
> 
> He got many different measurements from 12+2 to 12+6 :lol: He went with 12+2 because of baby moving around so much and it being closer to my 12+3 however I'm sticking to my date of 7th May instead of his at 8th May. He's a piccie :cloud9:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/scan.jpg

Picture is so sweet. Must have been so much fun to watch the little baby moving around :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you :)

We couldn't get a profile shot as it kept turning it's head, then bouncing and turning round so it was facing down ... honestly it was absolutely amazing, me and my friend were crying :lol: (hubby's on a course so couldn't be there) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Love your scan MMM!!!

So glad it's all perfect for you. :)


----------



## padbrat

Awww what a lovely scan Moo!!!


----------



## Tournesol

ILuvBabies200 said:


> 13 weeks is end of first trimester... not 12!

Well, My doctor seems to think I'm now in 2nd tri, as does the babycentre website, my mum (who's a midwife) and my pregnancy book, so.... yeah.
Oh and my ticker too! 
However, UK websites say 12 weeks, whereas USA websites say 13. 

Anyway, had my scan today and everything was great and as it should be :happydance:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news, tourney. :)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## manuiti

Tournesol said:


> had my scan today and everything was great and as it should be :happydance:

Yay - glad it went well! :happydance:


----------



## Tournesol

Yes, I've got several lovely photos! But they're not on the computer, have to go back to doc with a usb key next week. They're too small to scan. x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad everything was ok at the scan Tourney x


----------



## Tournesol

MissMummyMoo said:


> Glad everything was ok at the scan Tourney x

Thank you x
Your scan pic is so lovely, it's amazing to see them wiggling about isn't it? Mine looked like it was doing backflips! 

Forgot to say! Doc had a guess and reckons it's a boy, but I'm not 100% convinced yet. I'll wait til next month before I get excited about team blue or pink! OH was over the moon though!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It is, it was amazing, made even more special by the fact that it was our angel baby. Yeah mine was too hence why we didn't get a good photo :haha:

Looking forward to seeing your pic. When will you find out the gender? We have our gender scan booked for 25th November at 10am xx


----------



## Tournesol

Well, my next scan is 27th Nov, so we'll see if we can see what it is then. 
Exciting! x


----------



## EMTAmanda

I cant wait till Tuesday now!!!! That's our gender ultrasound!!!! Soooo exciting!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

You're having your gender scan already?!?

So lucky!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I thought they couldn't do gender scans till 16 weeks? Even 15 weeks is supposed to be very sketchy hence 16 weeks x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

MissMummyMoo said:


> I thought they couldn't do gender scans till 16 weeks? Even 15 weeks is supposed to be very sketchy hence 16 weeks x

Me too. I'm booking mine after our 12w scan on Monday for the first available Saturday after 16 weeks. :) Eeeeee.


----------



## Pinkyosborne

Due 6th may 2013 (8th may on scan). This is my second baby I think the term is 'rainbow baby'?? My 1st baby grew wing at 2days old due to Edwards syndrome 5yrs ago this coming jan. so I am ooooh so slightly nervous! Had a scan today with a specialist and baby was really active  amnio on 19th nov :-/


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah that's what we've done cupcake the first Sunday after :) x


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Pinky - welcome!


----------



## Pinkyosborne

Thank u hunni


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Pinky :flower: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Pinky. :)

So sorry for your loss. Glad your scan went well. Xx


----------



## padbrat

Hello Pinky! Welcome!

Tour sounds like the scan was perfect! Congratulations!!!

Yay for gender scans!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Nope the lady that is doing mine did it for ds#2 and was right! And his was at 13 weeks 6 days! Shes good! Which she should be thats all she does all say it's a private place near us.


----------



## MizzPodd

Beautiful scan MissMommy!!! Awww!!!

Welcome Pinky... So sorry for your loss sweetie, but big big hugs on your rainbow baby! :):)

AFM: Ugh! It is too much still ladies. When I get back home, I promise I will write everything out, but I have been feeling very sick and can't really function right now. I love that I am at moms house because she is taking care of me :) (along with hubby of course, but I always feel a comfort when she takes care of me) I pray you all are doing great, and can't wait to feel better to share my appointment run-down.


----------



## padbrat

Mizz sorry you are feeling rough... me too.. with a cold urghh!

I just wanted to say... OMG I am a peach!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Woooo Pad!!! Yay for the peach!!


----------



## padbrat

Yay Cup... I know! Is mental.. even took a sneaky lil peek into second tri forum just now... have come back though cos they are all talking about scary things like hospitals and stuff lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha. I've peeked a couple of times as something the Tri 1 forum just seems all ladies who have only found out. 

I feel too far gone for Tri 1 but too early for Tri 2. We need a 1.5. ;)


----------



## padbrat

I agree... a 1.5 would be perfect so all of our friends can come to 2nd tri with us!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I mainly just stay in here and rarely venture out...idk I guess y'all are my comfort zone because we're all on the same boat.....so to say


----------



## EMTAmanda

So anyone have predictions of the sex of the baby before we find out Tuesday? We have two sons already.


----------



## manuiti

Same here Amanda, I don't really venture anywhere else either. And I'm going to go for Team Pink for you. :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Nurse visit tomorrow! Not expecting much.... Not even sure why they even do this appt anymore...


----------



## EMTAmanda

Aw I hope you're rigt manu! I love love love my mama's boys but I'd definitely love a little girl to dress up!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

Scan today so I am super nervous. Was awake from 3am - 5.30am with everything running through my head. 

It's at 10:30 so we are leaving home about 9.45 (hospital is only 20 minutes away but we always give ourselves lots of time. 

First job is to shave my pubes so if they roll my trousers down lots they're not all poking over the top!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Omg cupcake I just :rofl: at that :haha: hope everything goes ok x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Honestly because DH and I aren't having sex I'm just not bothering with them. It's awful!


----------



## Tournesol

:rofl: cupcake! Good luck at your scan x

I'm with you Amanda and Manu, I just stay in here for chatting mainly. Sometimes I peek into other threads, but not often. This is my comfort zone too! 

Amanda, I'm going team pink for you too! 

Pad, congrats on your peach!! 

I am STILL being sick and feeling nauseous for about 80% of every day. When will this end?!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Omg cupcake I literally nearly choked laughing!!!! Good luck at your scan!!! Ask them to predict the sex!!!!! Our scan is tomorrow and I have a midwife appointment so I guess I should bush hog the forest down as well lol!!!!!


----------



## manuiti

CupcakeBaby said:


> First job is to shave my pubes so if they roll my trousers down lots they're not all poking over the top!

:rofl: Cupcake! Good luck for your scan!



Tournesol said:


> I am STILL being sick and feeling nauseous for about 80% of every day. When will this end?!

Oh you poor thing! Have you mentioned that you're still feeling like this to your Dr??


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies.

Here's my scan picture:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/47AC43CE-E07F-4BD3-8EE8-770376D9CBAF-242-0000000FA181B858.jpg

Measuring exactly for the date I thought. She says all looks perfect and then mentioned she couldn't see the stomach, so that's shaken me a little, but I know it's tiny this early. So hopefully all be visible in 4 weeks as my gender scan is all booked.

Any nub/skull guesses?


----------



## Courtney917

Tour: I am sick all day as well. Nothing works its just constant sea sickness. I'll feel ok for about 5 minutes after I eat then ill start feeling sick again. They offered me meds but I declined bc I'm already on the thyroid meds and I'm not vomiting so I'm just hoping it goes away soon! 

Cupcake- awwww what a great scan pic! I can't make gender guesses on skull but I'm pretty good at nub theory but I don't see a nub in your pic. Don't worry about them not seeing tummy. When I went for my 12 week scan the doctor told me its too early to see the organs and that's what the 16-20 week scan is for.

Good luck to everyone on up and coming scans. We are In the middle of a huge hurricane where I live so I'm hoping we don't lose power!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks courtney :) That's really reassuring.

Fingers crossed for you that the weather doesn't get too bad where you are and you keep power. 

Xxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww beautiful picture cupcake. Try not to worry coz as you day everything is still so small. Babies only about 6-7cm so still so tiny to think there's a who organ system and heart etc in there!! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks MMM.

58mm to be precise - which is spot on for 12w2d so I'm still the same due date. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aw that's great hun :D so when have you booked your gender scan for? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Nov 24th - eeeee!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long at all then. Ours is booked for the 25th although I'm going to see about changing it to 24th and going late night shopping at Teesside Park afterwards, just need to see if MIL can have the kids on the Saturday X


----------



## EMTAmanda

Cupcake I guess girl on the skull theory!! Beautiful scan by the way!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Nurse visit today....tons of info!!! I finally see the OB Friday and will hopefully hear baby's hb!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

LOL Cupcake!!!!! Nice scan btw!!

As for me I'm declining all the genetic testing. Nurse said there is too high a false positive rate and they require an amnio at 20 weeks for a positive test. Forget about adding anymore stress.....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks for the kind words ladies. :)

Here's something interesting. She asked me if I was still feeling sick so I said yes. 

Then during the scan she found the yolk sac still there, very small compared to baby, but she straight away said "that's why you feel sick then"

I'd not heard that before, but hoping as its really small now it'll disappear soon (apparently usually does by week 13) and then I'll get some relief!

Was weird to see it though as the umbilical cord was pumping away so baby must be hooked up to it, so was a surprise to see it there, but apparently quite common.


----------



## MightyMom

Cupcake: I am guessing :blue: :)


----------



## Courtney917

Omg the top of my moms tree flew off from this hurricane! Please keep us in your thoughts its getting crazy here. Wind gusts up to 80 an hour!


----------



## Tournesol

Cupcake, amazing scan! Love it!! I can't see a nub and I don't understand the skull theory, so I won't guess! x
Interesting about the yolk sac, maybe that's my problem too...

Manu, yes I told my doc about the sickness, he is very sympathetic and gave me another week off work. 

Courtney, stay safe. xxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

I can only imagine courtney its sooooo windy here and I'm in SC!!! Be safe!!! I'm starting to get nervous now about my gender scan. I know I'll be over the moon excited with either sex but I can't help to be a bit afraid that I'll feel a little disappointed if this baby is another boy :-/


----------



## ILuvBabies200

cupcake-We couldn't find my yolk sac last week at 9 weeks. RE thinks it dissolved already.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah I think it's quite a big window it can hang around for. Mine was tiny compared to baby so appears to just be hanging around to torture me. 

How are you feeling? Still sick.


----------



## padbrat

Lovely scan piccy Court! What a lovely profile! Had no idea about the yolk sac thing either.. wow!

Iluv those Nurse Appts and just info overload!

Court please stay safe... it has been widely reported here.. and I have a friend in NJ.. am very worried. Hope you have all your supplies in x

Amanda I am a dufus... I can't guess for toffee!

Hey Manu! How are you?


----------



## EMTAmanda

SUCH a big day for us!!! We had a lovely midwife appointment with a heart rate of 160 ad had our gender ultrasound and baby #3 is..........

A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She was very active too and just moving around like crazy!


----------



## cgav1424

Wow Amanda! So exciting and amazing your sonography could tell that early! Congratulations!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So awesome Amanda!!! I bet you are stoked!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Yay!!! Great news Amanda!!! How far are you... I wonder if they can tell me today at my NT scan..... YAY PINK!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news Amanda!! I wish we could find out at 13 weeks.

Got my 16 week one booked though so only have 24 days to wait!

I can't quite believe it that I'll know so soon! 

Said to DH last night that I'm not sure if I'm ready to know already! Seems so surreal!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I was only 13 weeks 3 days!!! It was a private scan where all she does is gender ultrasounds she was very thorough! Pad ask them to at least predict or guess what the sex is!!!!  ds2 and this baby I both found out at 13 weeks! We're sooooo excited! We had the tech tell our 6 year old first and then let him tell us :-D it was very cute. Her little bladder was full too she was about to pee pee haha  such a wonderful experience I can't wait to find out what all of you other lovely ladies are having!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Brilliant news Amanda, you must be so happy! Go team pink!


----------



## MizzPodd

HELLLLOOOOO LADIES!!!!

I am finally back!! I feel a lot better, and I have so much to catch up on! WOuld you all mind giving me a little info on whats new with you? (my head is still feeling a little fuzzy so my typing and readin is very limited still) I will type as fast as I can though! lol

So I need see that Amanda is having a precious baby girl!! CONGRATS AMANDA!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Woohooo!!!:baby: I'm hoping for a boy this time :)

Beautiful scan Cupcake I loved it!!!

Welcome to any new lovely lady, and thank you for joining! This place is the only place I feel truly accepted, kind of like my online sanctuary lol:haha:

:hugs:I pray all you ladies here on the East Coast are doing okay, and your friends and families as well. I live in NC, so my trip to GA was extended because of the weather, but we made it back safely.

AFM: My appt gave me relief but a little anxiety. Apparently my cervix was hanging down really low, like an inch from my vagina, so I wasn't going crazy. He barely put the speculum in, and could already see it. H pushed it back up though... t still sticks out though... He thinks that I had a cervical lasseration with my first daughter, but the doctors did not see it, so that MAY be why I went into early labor with my second daughter. However, he cannot say that is the reason because it it will always be one of those things that is a mystery. BUT, he is looking more closely at my case, and paying a lot more attention no that he has a theory. He also said my cervix was already shortening, which is what's scaring me:cry:
He suggested starting me on progesterone at 16 weeks and stopping at 36 weeks. For anyone who doesn't know, it is a shot you get on your butt once a week. lol So... um... yeah... Anywho, I am going to start those shots because it helps prevent pre term labor, and I want to rule that out. So I told him I will do anything to better my odds during this pregnancy. I am getting a passary put in on Friday which is supposed to help keep my uterus and cervix up more. Basically, my uterus keeps hanging low because of that suspected laseration with first delivery, so I will eventually need a hysterectomy.... I already knew I would based on my family history (all females on my mom's side has had to get it due to fibroids in the uterus, including my mom. So I already knew that would happen to me) I did not know it might happen sooner than later though since I am only 23. I pray this pregnancy goes all the way, and I will be happy with three beautiful babies, two here with me, and one watching over us.
At 15 weeks, he is doing a cervical length check to see if it is still shortening, and then that is around the time I start my shots. If it is shortening, then I don't know the next step, but he is a great thorough doctor that is going to do his best to keep my pregnancy going until I am supposed to deliver... 

So, all of that info was relieving a doctor finally gave a me a possible reason as to why I had early labor, but it is not confirmed of course. I am also being watched closely now, so I am soooooooo happy. They are really taking care of me. I always complained about my uterus feeling so low during my last pregnancy, and was told it was normal... but now I see it wasn't:cry: I hate that doctor just brushed it off, but I am blessed to have a great doctor now. So, it is currently a waiting game these next couple of months... I am so scared though because it is less than two months until I had delivered before... I know I have to think positive, but it is so hard, it feels traumatizing, I'm remembering what happened a lot more now. But I am just waiting for it to be January, and then I'll know that everything should be okay. I am not doing any major physical activity besides walking every now and then, just so I don't irritate my uterus and cervix. Please keep my baby in your prayers ladies:hugs:

Well, I am dizzy a little so gotta go relax but I wanted to share my appt because I know some were wondering. But more importantly, I wanted to check on my ladies and see how everyone was doing. I hope you all keep doing good and can't wait to hear from you all!!!:D


----------



## padbrat

Am just back! This baby must feel the love from you all... that is all I can say!

All went well... although the sonographer said I was difficult to scan as the ultrasound doesn't seem to transmit very well through me lol. So the initial nuchal measurement was 1.5 and then she measured a little further down the spine and said it was 1.8 and that was completely normal! Of course baby was as usual refusing to pose.... was far more interested in her feet and looking at us!! So again more weird alien piccies and no nice profile shot lol. She showed us her spine nicely and her skull and stomach, but would not turn for us for a piccy!!

Sonographer said that in fact I was a little ahead of my 13w 3d measurements by a few days.... but there was no point in changing the EDD at this stage... am so pleased she is growing so well!

Sonographer refused to gender guess.. boo hoo.... she said it was too early!

In the first piccy she has her most frightening Halloween mask on just to scare you all!

Apparently I can call them tomorrow for my risk results....

I was just sad that my Hubby couldn't see her... but also blissfully happy!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-31 - 13w 3d.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7









2012-10-31 - 13w3d.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## padbrat

Mizz I am pleased you are getting the care you need now. That is great news!

Amanda I guess the scanning machines in the hospital here are rubbish lol...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad your getting the right care Mizz :hugs:

Beautiful piccies pad! X


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad your baby is beautiful! Already has a personality too! Haha im glad everything went well!!! And growing ahead? So cool!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Love the scan Pad!

((((MIZZ)))) Hopefully they can get this under control and prevent another preterm birth!

Me-First OB appt Friday. Can't wait to hear Pea's hb!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Iluv- ooh how exciting!!


----------



## manuiti

Cupcake - gorgeous scan pic!! I can't guess these things but seeing as I went for team pink for Amanda, I'm going to for team blue for you. :shrug: Interesting about the yolk sac, I've never heard that one before either.

Courtney - hope you guys weren't too affected by the storm. :hugs:

Tour - glad your Dr gave you another week off. :hugs:

Pad - :wave: I'm doing well thanks. I could feel my uterus starting to stick out this morning. :happydance: And you Mrs, I'm so so happy for you. And I lurve the freaky Halloween pose! You are sooooo in team pink! :thumbup: Sucks that hubby couldn't be there. Mine's missing all of the scans too but I'm videoing them and recording heartbeats etc and emailing them to him so he's as involved as he can be.

Amanda - Yayyyyyy for your little girl. That's awesome news! :happydance:

Mizz - I'm so happy for you that you now have a Dr that's listening to you and looking after you. :hugs: Take it easy sweetie. 

Iluv - all the best for Friday! :flower:

afm - I make 12 weeks tomorrow and I started wondering about the whole trimester thing and found this which explains the differences and makes a lot of sense to me. Personally I think the development one suits my way of looking at things so I'm going to go with that one. 

by Development:

This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.

by Gestation:

With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide into three equal stages. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.

by Conception:

This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, into the three equal trimesters. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Progesterone... Had my levels drawn right when I found out I was pregnant and it was 29. RE wanted to get my off the PIO injections but I wanted the level drawn again and he agreed. Said if it was 15+ we could stop. Finally today got the labs back from Monday and it's still 29 6 weeks later. So I had them overnight me another vial to at least get me through the 1st trimester. They want another level drawn when the vial is near empty. Never had labs past 4 weeks so I have no idea what it should be. I'm sick of the shots and they hurt like hell but I am sooo not taking a chance and stopping it!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thank you ladies!!! 

Pad that is a lovely scan!!!! So cute!!! Our "beans" look more like babies now! I'm so excited!!!! I want to just start shopping and ordering things right away haha!!! We made our gender announcement last night and my snooty sister didn't even congratulate us....in fact she looked a bit annoyed...until now she's had our parents only grand daughter who is also the oldest grandchild so I don't know what her deal is


----------



## padbrat

Hehhee thanks all for the lovely comments about my freaky lil alien lol. Was so active.. even had hiccups lol.

Manu hoorah for nearly 12 wks!! I tried to take a piccy on my phone at my last scan and the sonosgrapher told me off... said I was distracting her lol.

Iluv did you hear the HB?

Mizz hope you are doing well!

Amanda... urghhh to families... they can be a giant PITA! Ignore her I say! I have already bought 2 pairs of maternity leggings, some maternity knickers and a maternity shirt! Yay for shopping!!

No scan for me until 19th Nov.... boo hoo!


----------



## Whatsername

Hi guys!! I'm looking for some bump buddies too, we're due the 31st of May! It seems like a very long wait til scan time. Sending out lots of love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Sorry been MIA. We had damage from the storm and NYC is completely devastated. My husband is now out of work and his brother lost his house. It's horrible. Hope all of you are doing well Xo.


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: I have you and your family in my prayers. I'm glad you are safe though. :hugs: 

Welcome whatsername :)

Amanda just ignore the haterade lol :) she should be happy that your baby is healthy... Just sayin


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Pad-OB appt is in the morning. So hope I hear it! Also a dreaded pap! :(


----------



## Tournesol

Mizz, I'm glad you're OK and being well cared for now, everything will be fine this time xx

Pad, I love your alien scan! It's so cute!! 

Courtney, That must have been so scary for you. At least you are safe and well. Thinking of you xx

whatsername, welcome! :wave:

Amanda, I'm with Pad, ignore your insupportive family members, they're just jealous! 

AFM I'm feeling OK today, I haven't been sick, I'm actually thinking about food I can cook and eat.... I'm a bit scared though, first day in about 6 weeks that I haven't felt sick, I really hope it lasts!! 
I've been buying maternity clothes too, I only have one pair of jeans left that fit!
And finally, I'm a peach too! Yay!:happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies! I can't wait for you to hear your baby iluv!

My appointment went pretty good. Heard my peanut HB :) it took forever to get the pesary to fit because there were different sizes. I have to go drop off the info so the off base pharmacy store will order them. The doc said this may also help with my cervix down the line and I may not need a cerclauge. He diagnosed me with pelvic pressure cervix prolapse. I have my cervical length check on the 27th so we shall se what happens! I think everything will be okay though. I have some antibiotics for a little bacteria down there I'm happy they saw it.
Oh I had a meltdown yesterday and told hubby how stressed I really am. So much going on for me and its hard to do when I'm supposed to be taking easy according to my ob nurses.
Well you ladies have a great weekend. I will get on later. Have homework to do ugggh! Lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

Is anyone else having random episodes of dizziness and nausea?


----------



## Courtney917

I'm having dizziness and HORRIBLE headaches. My nausea lasts almost all day:-/. I rather have nausea then these Damn headaches and bouts of dizziness though:-/.


----------



## manuiti

Me too. I've started getting dizzy for the past four days and also started with a headache every other day too. I'm also getting the odd bit of nausea, but it's not debilitating like it was before, just a bit unpleasant. Glad it's not just me. Oh, and I've got my NT scan tomorrow. I have to admit that I'm nervous.

Mizz - glad you got to hear this little hb, and I also hope that your hubby gave you a great big :hugs:

Tour - yay for being able to think about food. Hope these bouts of feeling good start to last a lot longer!

ILuv - good luck for your appt

:wave: whatsername - welcome!

Pad - how mean of your sonographer. I'd have told them to stop being so easily distracted & to concentrate! lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney and Manu omg me too!! Terrible headaches plus all day nausea. The dizziness stopped once I started resting more and drinking more water. I hope you ladies get better :) 

Court how r u and the family holding up?


----------



## Courtney917

MizzPodd said:


> Courtney and Manu omg me too!! Terrible headaches plus all day nausea. The dizziness stopped once I started resting more and drinking more water. I hope you ladies get better :)
> 
> Court how r u and the family holding up?

We are ok! However my great aunt passed away today :-/. Thanks so much for asking <3


----------



## NGRidley

hi everyone!!!
wondering if you can have another join you.

I am due May 31, after a very long 3+years. 
I had a MMC in May of last year, so only the 2 pregnancies.

It has been a very nerve wracking 10 weeks (well I guess just 6 weeks)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm exactly the same with the headaches I've had one for over a week now on and off :( I'm fed up now! I'd rather have sickness than the headaches. 

Welcome Ridley and congratulations x


----------



## MizzPodd

We are all having same symptoms. Well at least we know our babies are all on the same page and they are all doing great! 

Courtney I am so very sorry for your loss sweetie. Keep your head up :hugs:

Welcome Ridley! Congrats on your rainbow baby :)


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

I know it's been forever since I've been on here! It's just been a madhouse in our home lately and every time I go to post, I type something up on my phone, get sidetracked then pick up my phone to realize that my post isn't there anymore! Ugh. 

Anyway, I don't have time to catch up properly as we're up with the sun this morning for DD's swim meet. However...

MizzPodd - so glad you are being monitored closely and that you discovered all your cervi problems early on. I know it's all scary, but it sounds like your doctor has all the bases covered. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. :)

Girls with the headaches - tell me about it! They seem to have subsided over the past couple of days, but I was getting them too! I think headaches toward the end of first tri are quite normal, actually. Second tri is just around the corner!!!

:hi: to everyone else! I promise I'll catch up properly later today!

Quick update on me: I had my first trimester screening (nt scan and bloodwork) on Halloween. Hubs couldn't go so I was cramping it bein alone. But the sonography and perinatologist couldn't be more lovely or more thorough! He measured nuchal fold, looked at nasal bone, checked cardiac activity to make sure heart was functioning properly and checked blood flow to uterus and all looked perfect. :happydance: I get my results back in 10 days, which would normally feel like an eternity, but seeig baby looking so good on ultrasound is helping me manage the wait. We also got a DVD so hubs didn't completely miss out on the experience. :)

Eeeekkkk! I have to go wake DD and DH up.. we have to leave in 20 mins! Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## cgav1424

Just re-read last post... *crapping it alone... I wasn't cramping! Lol


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Appt Friday went well! Heard the hb at 167!!!! Can't believe I will be 11 weeks on Monday! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Amanda-Yes dizzy and it scares me!!! And I get nauseaus every time I eat it seems.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Iluv- it's horrible isn't it! I get so dizzy sometimes that I have to go lay down! 

I'm having all kinds of mouth issues right now that I never had with any previous pregnancy :/ I never get canker sores in my mouth and I just got rid of one and one more popped up!! I also got a cold sore out of the blue and my teeth are randomly sensitive! My hubby said "I've never seen someone take care of their mouth like you do and have all the crazy problems you're having right now!" ugh it's just annoying!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Finally heard baby on my home Doppler today!!! 165!! Woot!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Iluv it's amazing isn't it :cloud9: 

:hugs: Amanda I know my teeth are really sensitive too. Pregnancy hey! :lol: x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Baby got bigger on my ticker today! It's the little things! :)


----------



## NGRidley

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Finally heard baby on my home Doppler today!!! 165!! Woot!!!

I can't wait to hear my baby's heartbeat!!!
At the U/S i couldn't hear it, just see it, and I was told 180bpm


----------



## Courtney917

Ugh I'm going nuts and just need to vent:-(. My husband has been out of work since the hurricane and we are barely able to survive on the unemployment. I'm currently not working bc we decided to move out of state so I gave up my teaching job in NY thinking I will find a job in PA tii became pregnant. I just don't know what to do anymore. We can't pay our bills on the unemployment and they are stacked high. He is in construction and its so unpredictable. He was working consistently until now. I won't be able to get work bc I'm pregnant so we are so stuck. I just don't know what to do. I'm running out of options and am frustrated by his job. He works in NY so its a two hour commute and costs us 165 a week. Is it time to look for work in PA or keep the job he has that is secure ( despite the current situation bc of hurricane). Ugh I just want to cry. I should be focusing on my pregnancy yet I'm stressing about bills and the fact that my credit is slowly becoming destroyed.


----------



## robinson380

Courtney, hugs to you. I hope everything works out for you and hubby. Could you do substitute teaching to make some extra money or maybe look on care.com for nanny/ babysitting jobs? Just an idea....good luck.

Welcome ngridley and congratulations on you may baby :)

AFM, I had my NT u/s and bloodwork on 11/2. The baby was so active. Hubby was crying and I was just amazed. I asked the sonographer if she did 3d and 4 d and she was so sweet that she switched machines and showed us the sweet little baby. Then, she paused and said "umm do you all want to know the gender?" Of course!! She said she is not 100% because it is so early but she saw a "structure." So pretty sure we are team blue. I will not be going out and buying things until the gender scan later on :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So cool Robinson!!

Courtney-I would feel the same way. I can't handle any type of stress while pregnant and no money would put me through the roof. Hugs to you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My placenta must be in the front. Took me until 11 weeks to get this baby on the doppler and now can't get it again for the life of me. All I hear is what sounds look a tornado blowing through!


----------



## Tournesol

:hugs: to you Courtney. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Stay strong, you will get through it x


----------



## padbrat

Awww Court so sorry you are having all of this additional stress... could you supply teach? Just to get a little extra cash? 

I luv! Cool HB!

Mizz I am so with you on the headaches... they have been constant for the last week!!


----------



## Courtney917

I wish I could sub but I just moved to PA, my certification is still pending and I don't have childcare for my little guys :-(


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks everyone, hopefully things will get better. Everything happens for a reason, just have to discover what this reason is! Hope everyone is feeling well <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Iluv- Aww!!! I'm happy you are hearing your baby's HB, how amazing!

Court- Big HUGS!!! I cannot imagine what you are going through right now, but we are all here for support if you need us. This may sound cliche', but if you can get through the loss of a child, I know you can get through ANYTHING. It takes so much strength to get through that, and I believe you are never given more than you can handle. Your kids will be so proud of you when they get older and realize how strong their mommy was for them through the hardest times. Telling you not to stress is pointless because you can't help it at this point. I will say to take a few minutes each day to close your eyes and think about your baby growing strong inside of you, and how much love this baby and want to be strong. :) You are still in my thoughts sweetie :hugs:

Pad- Yeah, it is annoying even though I am drinking lots of water! I keep getting nauseated after I eat, but when I don't eat I am still nauseated... Oh and I am craving chocolate ice cream, baked potatoes, steak, and pizza all at once!! lol

AFM- Hey girlies! Hugs to my ladies who are dealing with family matters, please stay strong. Hugs to my ladies who have been super busy and MIA. I still love ya! lol (I have been MIA myself so....) Well, right now as I am typing, I just felt baby flutters for the first official time!!! Before, I thought i felt something but figured it was gas. But with this being my 3rd pregnancy, I know what flutters are, and these are very obvious. They are prominent, and it is so cute!!! OMG I know I am only 12 weeks, but I feel the little baby squirming around in there! It has been going on for the past five minutes, so I know it is baby! I can't wait for you ladies to feel your first baby movements too! It is so rewarding, and lets you know your baby is doing just fine.
I have been decent, just getting sad and antsy as it is less than 4 weeks until my angel's due date... Dec. 4. I have mixed emotions, but I am trying to focus on the good emotions. I am nervous being into the 2nd tri soon, and it is 6 weeks until I get to the 18 weeks when I delivered. Ladies please help me get through this because it is going to scary these next several weeks for me.


----------



## robinson380

Stay strong :) :hugs: My angels due date is 12/21. How exciting that you are already feeling your sweet little baby in there :) 



MizzPodd said:


> Iluv- Aww!!! I'm happy you are hearing your baby's HB, how amazing!
> 
> Court- Big HUGS!!! I cannot imagine what you are going through right now, but we are all here for support if you need us. This may sound cliche', but if you can get through the loss of a child, I know you can get through ANYTHING. It takes so much strength to get through that, and I believe you are never given more than you can handle. Your kids will be so proud of you when they get older and realize how strong their mommy was for them through the hardest times. Telling you not to stress is pointless because you can't help it at this point. I will say to take a few minutes each day to close your eyes and think about your baby growing strong inside of you, and how much love this baby and want to be strong. :) You are still in my thoughts sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Pad- Yeah, it is annoying even though I am drinking lots of water! I keep getting nauseated after I eat, but when I don't eat I am still nauseated... Oh and I am craving chocolate ice cream, baked potatoes, steak, and pizza all at once!! lol
> 
> AFM- Hey girlies! Hugs to my ladies who are dealing with family matters, please stay strong. Hugs to my ladies who have been super busy and MIA. I still love ya! lol (I have been MIA myself so....) Well, right now as I am typing, I just felt baby flutters for the first official time!!! Before, I thought i felt something but figured it was gas. But with this being my 3rd pregnancy, I know what flutters are, and these are very obvious. They are prominent, and it is so cute!!! OMG I know I am only 12 weeks, but I feel the little baby squirming around in there! It has been going on for the past five minutes, so I know it is baby! I can't wait for you ladies to feel your first baby movements too! It is so rewarding, and lets you know your baby is doing just fine.
> I have been decent, just getting sad and antsy as it is less than 4 weeks until my angel's due date... Dec. 4. I have mixed emotions, but I am trying to focus on the good emotions. I am nervous being into the 2nd tri soon, and it is 6 weeks until I get to the 18 weeks when I delivered. Ladies please help me get through this because it is going to scary these next several weeks for me.


----------



## MizzPodd

Robinson- thank you sweetie :) you stay strong too. Our beautiful December babies are watching over us. How have you been doing?


----------



## robinson380

MizzPodd said:


> Robinson- thank you sweetie :) you stay strong too. Our beautiful December babies are watching over us. How have you been doing?

Of course, I think about the upcoming due date and angel baby frequently, but this current pregnancy (nausea, headaches) keeps my mind busy. I cannot wait until May!!! BNB has also helped to have other ladies in my same situation to talk to :)


----------



## Tournesol

Mizz- stay strong, we're all here for you hun. How cool that you can feel your baby already. I don't think I can feel mine yet, I think I can feel gas! But I don't know as I have nothing to compare to. I do have a little bump though! 

14 weeks today! Lemon baby! :happydance:
Oh, and I haven't been sick for 2 whole days! Bit of retching this morning, but that's all. I really do hope I'm near the end of this sickness, I'm going back to work next Monday. 
I'm getting the headaches too. So annoying. 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## padbrat

Happy 14 weeks Tour!! Wahooo! And a double wahooo for no techicolour yawns in 2 days!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Heard baby again tonight! 164 bpm!!! And I think it's time to start getting the maternity clothes out. My jeans although they still fit are uber uncomfortable so I don't button them anymore.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news iluv :) I've had to start getting maternity clothes to I can't fit in a pair of jeans now :lol: x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

You know we wanted this so bad that I have zero complaints! Although I am starting to feel a little cruddy. ;)


----------



## Tournesol

Lol Pad! Technicolour yawns! Hehehe. 
Make that 3 days, no vomitus maximus so far today. Please oh please let it be over. I do keep getting waves of nausea and retching, but I as long as I don't have to actually talk on the big porcelain telephone I don't mind! 

Congrats on hearing the HB Iluv.


----------



## manuiti

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. Oh Tour, I'm so happy for you, hopefully this is your ms starting to ease off. Fingers crossed for you!

Court - I hope you are doing okay.

Iluv - yay for the heartbeat. :happydance:

afm - got my nt scan tomorrow after they totally screwed up last week's appointments. Bit nervous in case they find something wrong but hopefully everything's going to be ok. I'm taking my mum with me as although I haven't asked her yet, I'd like her to be my birthing partner if my husband is away at the time. She was so excited, and then so sad after my last pregnancy that I'm hoping tomorrow's going to be a really amazing experience for her. :flower:

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone.


----------



## cgav1424

Good luck manu! I had my nt scan last week and felt the same way you did, but everything looked perfect on the ultrasound. Now I'm just waiting for my results! I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you!

It's been 6 years since my last pregnancy (which I thought was my last) so I gave all mg maternity clothes away! I've been living in leggings, yoga pants and sweats as I've never had to buy maternity clothes this early on! Oh well... any excuse to shop, right?

Happy Friday! Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Tournesol

Good luck at your scan manu, everything will be wonderful xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu I hope everything goes well for you and you get a cute pic!

Iluv you are just doing great hearing HB a lot :):):)

Cgav I am so happy you had a good scan and don't be ashamed of the maternity clothes lol we all will be there soon :) hahaha wear it proud mama!

Tour yay! Today is my first day of not waking up having nausea non stop. It's been almost completely gone too :) maybe we are getting a little relief now :)

Hey to everybody else! Enjoy your weekends and love the baby bump growing! I know I am :)
I think we should post our bumps when we reach 20 weeks :) what do you ladies think? Might be nice to flaunt it off a bit lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh and PAD.... Last night I had a Mac Attack... But I had cereal and ice cream instead lol a little healthier than the Mac right. Lol


----------



## robinson380

Got my NT results back and she said everything was negative, which is good :) Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Woohoo Robinson!!! Congrats! :):):)


----------



## padbrat

Yay Robinson!

Manu hope yours is going perfectly too!

Mizz... I have to confess I had a Mac attack yesterday too.... and gave him... hmmmm... shame on me...lo

Tour! Yay 3 days and no puking! What a relief for you!

Iluv aww what a lovely HB x

This is going to sound daft... but I had a total freak out about actually giving birth... it is almost like I still think this is not real and that someone will take this all away from me... it just suddenly hit me I will be giving birth in May... to a little person... 

Aww I am stupid aren't I!!


----------



## Tournesol

Pad, I know what you mean, I can't let myself believe that this is really happening yet. 
As for giving birth, I'm not really worried about (that might be because I'm not really thinking about it though!) I think I'm just going to go with the flow when the time comes. Too much pain? I'll have the drugs thank you!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I fell yesterday :-/ my son left one of those plastic clothes hangers in the floor and I barely stepped on it and it slid across the hardwoods. I turned as I fell though so my back took most of the blow...but my head hit the corner of the door casing and really hurts today :-/ I really wish I had a Doppler now though to make sure everything was okay. My midwife said as long as I didn't fall directly on my tummy or have any bleeding or anything we should be fine but it's still scary.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Oh and we hit 15 weeks today!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Oh gosh Amanda! That must have been scary! 
Remember though, your baby is well protected in there, she'll be fine. 
I hope you're not too bruised! Congrats on 15w xx


----------



## manuiti

Ouch Amanda - hope you're okay hun. I'm sure baby's fine in there though I do get that it would be nice to have the extra reassurance. :hugs::hugs: Oh and congrats on 15 weeks. :happydance:

Pad - it's so unbelievable isn't it. Today's scan really made it feel real for me, it's not a little gummy bear any more, it's a proper little person in there. So amazing!!!

Robinson - yay for the negative results. :happydance:

Mizz - yay for not having all day nausea, hope it's completely gone soon! :hugs:

Afm - had my scan today. He measured absolutely everything and everything is well within the normal ranges. He said at my age you start out with about a 1 in 170 chance of a baby with Downs but with my results it's going to be way better than that. So a big huge sigh of relief and oh it was just such an amazing scan. Baby looks like a proper person now and was sooooo active, we were in there for ages trying to get baby in the right position for all the measurements but there was lots of turning and jumping and just jiggling around going on, it was actually quite funny, even the Dr was laughing at one point. And... it's a boy! Something about the angle of the pelvis, and the Dr was super sure about it. I said from right at the beginning that I just had a feeling in my gut that it was a boy, and there you go. :happydance:

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/F1111FD4-49C1-4836-84E7-B75F9109B1E5-629-0000005A3ECE42EB.jpg

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/D7DCCF38-5DD6-4FF0-A81C-25A0869590E0-629-0000005A355DCF34.jpg


----------



## Courtney917

Omg Amanda! I'm glad you're ok!! I'm sure baby is ok as well! Congrats on 15 weeks!!! I'm almost 16, time.is flying by!

Aww that's awesome Manu! You're so lucky they predicted the gender of your LO. Congrats on the boy and super active baby


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thanks girls!!!! I'm feeling a little better now  congrats on the boy manu!!!!! So that makes one girl and one boy for this forum!!!! I can't wait to see what everyone else is expecting!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So scary Amanda!!!!! 

Manu-Don't go shopping yet because it's still super early and they can be wrong at this point. Great scan!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Manu what a gorgeous scan and a beautiful boy you have! Fantastic news!

Amanda... have you had any bleeding? Cramps? Sharp pain? If so go to ER... or can you call your MW and ask her? How scary for you... but I am sure baby is fine and well protected... but your poor head!

Tour... am safely back in denial about birth hahaha

Court congrats on 16 wks chick!

I am now an orange!!! Wahoooo 15 wks!


----------



## mummy to be

Hiya ladies. OMG so sorry that i went awol for ages.. just needed to get away and rest and make sure that i baked this baby well... 
We are not almost 16 weeks and i am pretty excited! Next scan is 7th Dec and i cant wait!!!!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MizzPodd

Hey ladies!! hows everyones weekend been? Almost everyone is leaving me in the dust lol I'm just about to be 13 weeks :)

Mummy to be hey and welcome back!!! I understand your MIA lol but I'm so happy you are doing great! Already 16 weeks! :)

Manu awwwww sooooo beautiful!!!!! How cute is he!

Court time is flying by and congrats in hitting 16 weeks almost!

Amanda I hope you are feeling better!!! :hugs: glad you made to the next week too 15 weeks :)

Pad you ate it for me too thank you lol


----------



## Tournesol

padbrat said:


> Tour... am safely back in denial about birth hahaha

Denial is not a river in Egypt honey! :rofl:

Giving birth will be fine! I've never done it myself, but seriously, how bad can it be? :haha:

I had 4 whole days of no puking, then it came back today and I feel like crap again! Boo to that. 

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Tourne - sorry about the puking.


I'm the same. Keep thinking after 2 days of no puking maybe I've turned a corner. And them bam - my face is back in the toilet. :(

Doesn't help when people tell me "it should be over by now" - I know that!!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Lol this is my third and not looking forward to whole giving birth thing either! I had an epidural with my first and went natural with my second. So we will see what third will be....thinking of doing it naturally as my labor was much quicker that way but much more painful lol. 

That's terrible about sickness tour. I hope you feel btr soon. I, too still have nausea. I have my 16 week appt tmrw and am nervous. I'm scared they won't find heartbeat....I totally need to stop stressing!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hey girls!!! I feel much better no bleeding cramping or anything and my head is finally feeling better (mentally and physically) I felt some flutters today too so I'm feeling more confident that she's tucked away in there all snug  

Sorry for all the ladies still feeling green I hope you all feel better soon!!!

I can't believe my baby will be a year old in one week!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Birth will be a hassle but alllll worth it once you see the little bundle of joy! I had two natural births.... I'm medically unable to get the epidural because of my low blood platelets disorder. Only happens while I'm pregnant so I guess that is someone's way of telling me to fight through the pain! Lol I am looking forward to another natural birth though :) getting better at it now lol


----------



## Tournesol

Cupcake, I know! People say: are you STILL feeling sick? Normally it's stopped by 12w. Yes. I am clearly not normal. *sigh*


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww bless you Tourn :hugs: I have already started with SPD again and I keep getting 'Already your only 14 weeks' every pregnancy is different :hugs: I think 5% of pregnant women get MS all the way through pregnancy.

Birth is a breeze :lol: no matter how much pain you have you will forget it all once babies in your arms :cloud9:

I had SPD last time and it's starting again already :( I'm in agony with my pelvis at the end of the day. Got our 16 week MW appointment next Thursday and our private gender scan the following Sunday x


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour I feel your pain sweetie! I thought mine was disappearing, but it is back on like I am at the beginning of my first trimester again... I ignore the people who say that because for every pregnancy, that has never happened with me... Nausea going away around this time.

MissMummy I couldn't agree with you more, birth and all the discomforts are so worth it once you hold your baby! I will admit I am a bit traumatized because I delivered knowing she would pass about an hour or two later. It was like I didn't want to push because I knew she wouldn't be safe anymore and when she was in my belly, she was alive and kicking the whole time. I think this time, I will be at the proper week, and more excited to push.


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks girls.
Honestly, I feel like such a moaner, I feel like all I ever do is say how sick I am. 
And if I'm not nauseous or being sick, I've got heartburn or acid reflux! Jeez! 

As for the birth, I'm strangely not worried about it. Somebody was just asking me today if I was scared and I'm really not. It'll be fine, it's what we're designed for after all! 

I'm starting a pregnancy yoga class tomorrow so i can learn to be calm and breathe through the pain :)

Mizz, you are so so brave. I think I would more than "a little bit traumatised" if I had been through what you have! :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Aww Mizz, its heartbreaking to hear what you went through. Nothing but hugs!!!!

It's true right after giving birth and going through pain you forget as you hold your LO in your arms. I heard my baby's heart today for my 16 week check up. As I left it dawned on Mr...omg there truly is a baby in there and he/she will be joining our family shortly!!! Anyone believe in the old wives tale about fetal heartrates and gender? My boys were always under 150 and this LO has been between 179-151 the entire pregnancy. I wonder if there's some truth to the tale?! I'm getting so anxious waiting til the 11th omg I wanna find out now,lol


----------



## Courtney917

Hi ladies,

I forgot to add this in my last post. This is a TMI question/concern. I went to doctor on Friday and was diagnosed with a yeast infection and was given a class c antifungal cream. I had to use it for 3 days. I did as directed bc wad assured by both the pharmacist as well as OB that its always prescribed during pregnancy and its safe (despite class c classification). Well today I had my regular OB appt and she informed me that the swab that was taken on Friday was sent out and it came back that I have Bacterial Vaginosis. I was now prescribed an oral antibiotic called flagly (sp?) 500 mg twice a dat. This is a class B drug and on insert it says to use during pregnancy only when necessary. Now I know BV can cause preterm labor as I did have it with DS 2 along with a borderline kidney infection at 20 weeks pregnant. I had contractions.....luckily all turned out ok. However, I'm so worried about taking these meds especially after just coming off the antifungal stuff. Plus I'm pissed that they didn't rule out BV before prescribing meds for a yeast infection!!!! Ugh idk what to do I'm so stressed:-(.


----------



## MizzPodd

I just recently finished flagyl meds because of the bv I had and everything is fine. I also took it with my last pregnancy at the beginning and was fine. It makes you a lot more nauseated though. You should be fine! Don't worry I had to take some and was fine :) I only wish they waited for your results before giving you the cream. That's unsettling because no pregnant woman wants meds she really didn't need. Keep us updated but please take your meds because it can lead to a worse condition if you don't. :hugs::hugs:

On a lighter note, I had two girls and each time the heartbeats were above 150. This pregnancy, the same has been happening except at like 6 weeks when it was 120. If the mid wives take is true, then sounds like I may be having another girl! :) wow three girls... :)


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Mizz, that makes me feel a little better <3. Its ridiculous they totally shouldve waited!!!!

Soooo you're saying your girls had high heart rates as well?!??! Hmmmmm so I may have a chance that this LO is a girl?!??!?! The anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Going through some stuff at home so I haven't been posting. DH hit me hard with the PIO shot last night in the totally wrong spot. I went off and he started screaming and yelling at me and the shit hit the fan. Considering a separation now because I don't deserve this and my kids don't either. We are going through marriage counseling but it's done nothing and that's exactly what I expected. All I am praying for is the health of this baby. Nothing else matters at this point...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Kelly :hugs: Im sorry to hear that.

You're right, the baby is what matters and I hope you and DH can both get to a place where you're happy. Be that together or apart. Xx


----------



## robinson380

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Going through some stuff at home so I haven't been posting. DH hit me hard with the PIO shot last night in the totally wrong spot. I went off and he started screaming and yelling at me and the shit hit the fan. Considering a separation now because I don't deserve this and my kids don't either. We are going through marriage counseling but it's done nothing and that's exactly what I expected. All I am praying for is the health of this baby. Nothing else matters at this point...

Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

I'm sorry Iluv, I don't understand what you're saying... what's PIO? 

I hope everything works out for you though, whatever you decide to do. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies! PIO is my progesterone in oil shots. I had labs today and will get the results tomorrow. Hopefully I can be done getting stabbed daily! Also did my 1 hour just to see where things stand. Almost didn't hold it together but phew I made it! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have a feeling I failed the 1 hour at a mere 12 weeks. Came home to a message on the machine from the OB's nurse saying they needed to discuss my sugar test results. Just want to bury my head and cry. :*(

RE called with my progesterone...31 Then the nurse asks how I feel about coming off the shots. I ask what the RE's recommendation is and oh they never thought to ask him! So yet more waiting...


----------



## MizzPodd

ILuv- I'm so sorry you are going through so much sweetie :hugs: I am going to have to take progesterone shots from 16 to 36 weeks, and I chose to let the nurse do it. I hope your hubby understands how much it hurts if done incorrectly (well it already hurts). I pray you two figure something out that will reduce your stress honey. Try not to stress too much about your sugar levels, just think about the different foods you are going to eat to keep it at a better level.When I had GD with DD1, I wrote out menus for breakfast dinner and lunch, oh and snacks.  It helped me be able to choose a meal each day without panicking lol
I am glad they tested you early so now you can keep you and baby safe. I think it'll all work itself out. I know these words may not help, but I am rooting for you!!! :hugs:

Court- Yep! High HBs and both were beautiful girls. I know I said this pregnancy was the similar, but I've been in the 150s more so this may be a boy! Usually, I'm 160 or 170 something (well baby is lol)


----------



## Courtney917

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Going through some stuff at home so I haven't been posting. DH hit me hard with the PIO shot last night in the totally wrong spot. I went off and he started screaming and yelling at me and the shit hit the fan. Considering a separation now because I don't deserve this and my kids don't either. We are going through marriage counseling but it's done nothing and that's exactly what I expected. All I am praying for is the health of this baby. Nothing else matters at this point...

I'm so sorry you're going through so much!:hugs: I hope it all gets better soon!!


----------



## Courtney917

MizzPodd said:


> ILuv- I'm so sorry you are going through so much sweetie :hugs: I am going to have to take progesterone shots from 16 to 36 weeks, and I chose to let the nurse do it. I hope your hubby understands how much it hurts if done incorrectly (well it already hurts). I pray you two figure something out that will reduce your stress honey. Try not to stress too much about your sugar levels, just think about the different foods you are going to eat to keep it at a better level.When I had GD with DD1, I wrote out menus for breakfast dinner and lunch, oh and snacks. It helped me be able to choose a meal each day without panicking lol
> I am glad they tested you early so now you can keep you and baby safe. I think it'll all work itself out. I know these words may not help, but I am rooting for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Court- Yep! High HBs and both were beautiful girls. I know I said this pregnancy was the similar, but I've been in the 150s more so this may be a boy! Usually, I'm 160 or 170 something (well baby is lol)

Hmmm I guess we shall see! I went to ER last night bc my stomach was on FIRE since taking these damn pills!!! It was burning with cramping so I was worried. Anyway, they checked LO heart and it was 147...so it went lower. Not sure if baby was sleeping though which could be an explanation. I'm getting so anxious waiting for the gender scan!!! I am still conviced boy. But when I look at boy "nub" shots my LO nub looks nothing like them. It's in between a girl and boy, so we shall see!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww poor Courtney! When you take the pills, do you take them right after you eat? I did that, but they still made me so nauseated.


----------



## Courtney917

Yea I make sure I have food in my tummy:-(. Today its not as bad....maybe my body has adjusted? My arms are all bruised from them taking so much blood yesterday and I had more blood taken today for my thyroid:-(. Don't mind me I'm just feeling sorry for myself lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh you should let it out girl! Lol I don't mind and I know the other ladies don't either. This forum is made to sharing all the good and bad feelings :) I hope it was only the loss of blood causing the extra discomfort. It's good you took the initiative to go to the er. :) please don't think it's bad to express yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

<3 Thanks <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have to do the 3 hour. My 1 hour was 160 and needs to be below 130. So I will do that next week. RE called and wants 2 weeks of suppositories now. They don't want anything stopped without a scan. However, they won't do the scan with how far along I am. They want the OB to do it and I know for a fact they won't. That's the reason I stayed with the RE for the 9 week one. Just doesn't make sense how a month ago they told me the progesterone wasn't necessary and now they want a few more weeks of it. I think I'm going to finish my vial and call it a day. I'm almost 13 weeks now and this is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly that does sound a bit weird... I wonder why OB won't do it knowing what is going on. It isn't a normal pregnancy, so they should be making it easier for you. I am sorry you are dealing with so much :hugs: Why do you have to do suppositories?

Court how's everything been going? Things getting a bit easier or...?

Hey everyone else, how are you all doing?? Everyone seems to be busy! Me, I am decent... Can't wait for appt on 27th to see how my cervix is doing; I hope it hasn't shortened anymore. Maybe everything will be surprisingly okay. Still starting the progesterone though (OUCH) lol Time is going by very fast because I am going to be 14 weeks soon!! I was just 12 weeks it seems:) Can't wait to hit 20 weeks!!! Then after that, 34 weeks :)

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## Tournesol

I hit the 15w mark yesterday! I'm starting to get quite an obvious bump too. Normal trousers are now out of the question, except for very stretchy joggers! Otherwise it's maternity trousers all the way! 
I'm STILL being sick! I think I'm going to be one of those unlucky ones who has it the whole time. I'm definitely better than I was though, it seems to be mostly mornings and sometimes evenings now as opposed to all day! 

Hope you're all Ok! :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour WOOHOO on hitting 15 weeks!!! Yeah, we can be in this sickness together because I am still sick too. And I have been gagging all morning which hasn't happened in a while but now it is starting again. WTH is that about? lol
Oh and when you hit 20 weeks, post your baby bump! I think it will be cool to see everyone's bump when they get to 20. :)


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks Mizzy! I'm sorry you're feeling sick too, but it's good to know it's not just me! We can be puke bump buddies! :haha:
Oh it is awful though, I just want to feel normal (well as normal as possible for me anyway) 
I had a hankering for McDonalds today, so I went and got one while I was shopping in town. BIG mistake! All I can say is, it's a good thing I wa sitting in my car with a take away, rather than in the middle of the restaurant! :sick:

Yes, good idea about the 20w bump pics, we should all do that x


----------



## Courtney917

I'm good Mizz, thanks for asking! I got my NT scan results and baby has a 1:44 chance of Downs. I declined further testing bc I would love any baby that I've been blessed with. 

I'm having another ultrasound next week to take a further look and again at 20 weeks and 32 weeks. 

Anyone else get their NT results back?


----------



## Storm7

Hi all. 

Glad to see everyone is ok with the exception of some sickness! 

I have been having a serious wobble but not sure why. 16 weeks tomorrow though so hoping I can regain my PMA soon. 

My NT results were 1:50000 which surprised me as I thought having turned 30 would have increased my risk. 1 in 44 is still little more than a 2% chance so not really as high as it initially seems.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-No idea and the whole thing just adds worry. I have no idea why a month ago they pushed for me to get off the shots and now they are saying 2 weeks of suppositories. I don't even know what to do....


----------



## EMTAmanda

Is anyone still scared? Ever since I fell I've been terrified. Is this normal? 

On a happier note my baby turns 1 tomorrow!


----------



## manuiti

Hi again ladies. Really hoping those of you still with ms get some relief soon. :hugs:

My NT scan results came back as 1:430 which at 37, I'm really happy with. Court - my sister's first boy had a NT measurement of over 6mm (!) and was given a 1:6 chance of him having Downs, they then messed up her amnio results so she didn't have a result, but he came out just fine. You've also got a 43:44 chance that your baby's just fine. I'm sure these tests are designed to give us more stress.

Amanda - yes, I'm still scared. Especially since I started bleeding on Thursday night. Nothing hugely scary, just very light pink/brown. The Dr said over the phone that it's nothing to worry about but to let him know of any further bleeds. But it's still worrying as it would be nice to know why this suddenly started. But I am in love with my Doppler because I can hear that baby's heart's still happily thumping away and that he's moving around too. But it's still worrying. I've been feeling quite crampy too, though it feels more like stretchy cramps. I'm sure it's just coincidence, but it's not a nice combination to have together.

Hope everyone else is doing okay. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thank you Manu! I really needed that! I guess I should really invest in a Doppler huh? I ha a bleed with ds2 and it terrified me. :-( I'm sorry you had to go through that! My mom said its probably just my nerves from the miscarriage ( she also lost her 1st at 14 weeks so she knows that pain) I just want my anatomy scAn to hurry and want to see a healthy 4 chamber heart beating away!


----------



## padbrat

I luv I am with you on the meds... I am on so many that I am sure I am rattling... I am on cycolgest 3 times a day, which is either vaginal or rectal and am on them until 34 wks... the worst for me is the fragmin, which is an injection in my stomach daily... oooo they hurt!! However, I will take it all for a healthy baby.

When you have walked through hell I will continue to suffer so long as I see the light ahead of me!

Manu sorry you are having a bleed. Have you been walking around or exercising a lot? That can irritate your cervix which is engorged with blood.

Court hope things are improving for you x

Mizz I am not surprised you are traumatized after what you have experienced. It is hard not to have the same expectations... but this is a different time and a different baby xxx

Amanda I am struggling with the doppler.... however, I had my MW appt on Fri and the second she put the doppler on my skin there was my baby's HB thumping away at 160 bpm. Even the MW said that baby had a lovely strong HB.... what a relief!!

Scan day tomorrow... eeekkkk!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I don't go back until the 30th which seems sooo far away :-/ I haven't really felt her kick like I felt ds2 by this time which worries me a lot but I am about 40lbs heavier than I was with ds2 by this time. We hit 16 weeks yesterday is anyone else feeling flutters often yet?


----------



## manuiti

Ooooh Pad, that tummy jab sounds horrible. But like you say, anything for baby. 

Afm my Ob decided it was time for me to got to the ER to get checked out. Nothing obviously wrong but they're not taking any chances with me. So am on an anti-spasm drug to stop any potential for contractions I guess & am on full bed rest until the bleeding stops. I'm so happy I live near my parents as the dog and I are now staying with my parents so I can do the bed rest thing properly. But I'm bored!!!! Though I'll do all the boredom in the world for baby to be okay.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Bless your heart manu!!!!! I had to do bed rest with ds2 and at the time didn't have cable tv so it was very very boring :-/ lots of reading and online window shopping  

It was a busy day in our house today!!!! Today was ds2's FIRST birthday AND ds1 pulled his FIRST tooth!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Officially 13 weeks and out of the first trimester! Can't say how awesome this feels! Heard baby again last night on the doppler. :)

3 hour sugar on Tuesday and I'm calling the OB tomorrow to ask about the progesterone.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Congrats on 13 weeks iluv!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 2nd tri Iluv and :happydance: for the doppler ... it's so reassuring isn't it? :)

How's everyone else? Any plans for today?

We've got our gender scan in less than 1 week now :happydance: it's on the 25th at 10am. I would love a little girl but think it's a boy. Any one else having gender scans soon? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome to 2nd tri Iluv :)

MMM - mine's on the 24th!! Weeeeeee.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Is everyone feeling baby flutters?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for Saturday cupcake. It's mad we're going for our gender scans already, it seems like just yesterday we got our :bfp: :cloud9:

I felt what I thought was flutters about 2 weeks ago when I was using the doppler but nothing since. However I have been feeling flutters since Saturday daily so think the other week was a fluke :lol: x


----------



## padbrat

Congrats on second tri Iluv

Manu bed rest means bed rest chick! Stay tucked up in the warm and sleep and read and watch crap on TV I say!

Amanda I swear I felt baby on Sat. I had just woken up and I felt flutters a couple of times. When I had my sneaky scan today the consultant showed me where baby's feet where and that was exactly where I had felt the flutters so I am sure it was baby!

Baby is lying horizontally facing down with head point to my right hand and feet pointing to my left and my placenta is posterior... what ever that means!


----------



## Tournesol

No flutters for me yet... at least I don't think so.

Manu, I'm with pad, get your butt in bed and rest!


----------



## Courtney917

Back from scan...expecting baby boy #3!


----------



## MizzPodd

Court congrats!!!

Manu stay in bed! End of discussion. :) I was bed rest from five months to birth with dd1 so I feel your aim! Oh and sticking my thigh with insulin twice a day lol but don't worry because just remember this is to keep you and baby safe. I promise it's allllll worth it :hugs:

Amanda I started feeling them around 12 weeks. I'm now 14 weeks and the baby movements are more prominent and obvious! This is my third so I definitely know its my baby :)

Yay I'm so happy others are feeling baby, I've been feeling movement for about 2 weeks on an off. Tonight baby has been moving away! It's so cute and nice to feel. :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Congrats Courtney!!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mizz this is #3 for me as well but I was really skinny with both sons and now I'm 150lbs do you think that maybe why I don't feel her like I felt the boys?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Courtney-Congrats!!!

Amanda-Nope but I don't expect it this early. :)

So I called the OB today for her opinion on the progesterone issue. She urged me to do the 2 weeks of suppositories. I'm just a nervous wreck now. With DS, we stopped the shots at 12 weeks and that was it. This time they wanted to stop me at 9 weeks and I said no and asked for a blood test. At 4 weeks, progesterone was 29. At 9 weeks, 29 still. And last week at 12 weeks, 31. I am thinking they are concerned because it's consistant. Shouldn't it have gone up by now? God I hope everything goes smoothly because I can't imagine anything happening to this baby. :(

3 hour glucose tomorrow!


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Courtney! How lovely :flower:

Amanda, I'm definitely feeling something, but I'm not sure if it's gas. I have nothing to compare it to, so I don't really know what I'm feeling! 
I wouldn't worry if you can't feel her yet, you know she's safe and cosy in there!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Courtney x


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda since you aren't as small as before you probably won't feel it as soon. With my first pregnancy I was skinny as a toothpick lol and I felt her around 16 weeks but now I realize I was feeling it sooner but didn't know since it was my first. With my second I felt those same flutters around 12 weeks even though people tried to tell me otherwise. Unless they know how your pregnancies feel they can't say if you feel it or not lol 
With this one my stomach was more toned or I guess more tight so it took a while to loosen up and now I can feel baby. I notice that if I drink cold water or eat a bowl of ice cream the baby goes crazy! Now that wouldnt happen if it was just gas lol plus it happens around the same time each time it happens so I know it's my baby. Even I feel baby early and you don't this time doesn't mean anything is wrong! Your baby is enjoying her extra space :) (I mean that in a good way) 
You shouldn't worry though because this is your third and baby has more room to hide lol :) don't forget each woman and pregnancy is different and maybe your daughter is shy unlike your boys :) remember you said she wouldnt show her face at the scan? :) there are so many reasons and they all are normal so don't worry!!!! :hugs: hope this helped lol

Iluv I can imagine how anxious you must feel. Go by your gut feeling. Regardless of all the doctors and medicine you know your body better than anyone. If you have a feeling that you should keep going tell them. They need to give you more concrete answers why they are telling you to take all of this stuff. I hope they explain everything and stop leaving info out. :-/


----------



## EMTAmanda

I just felt her!!!!!!!!!!!! She kicked like 6 times back to back!!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda!!!! Seeeeeee!!!! How great is that?!!! That's how I knew. It was back to back to back. The baby is saying pay attention to me mommy please! :)


----------



## Courtney917

EMTAmanda said:


> I just felt her!!!!!!!!!!!! She kicked like 6 times back to back!!!!!!

Yay! I know I missed a lot bc of the storm! So you're having a little girl?!?! That's awesome!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yes ma'am  our first girl!!! We have two sons so I am super excited! I was leaning forward sitting on the couch and I guess I invaded her space an ticked her off lol!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

How many weeks Amanda??? You need a ticker! :) I feel nothing yet!

3 hour is done and boy was it rough to keep down in the first hour. My fasting was 108. I'm sure I failed but it is what it is. Also did my last PIO shot tonight all by MYSELF!! OUCH!!!! Just praying now my body takes over from here....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Amanda yay for the kicking!!

I'm most likely to feel baby moving if I'm leaning over too. 

It's so cute but does make me feel a little guilty.


----------



## Courtney917

Aww congrats Amanda! I'm secretly jealous lol. I'm happy my little man is healthy and active but really wanted to experience a girl...guess god has other plans for us lol!!!! Now I'm buying little boy outfits to get excited and its working! I got the cutest little tiger outfit with a tail on the back its adorable


----------



## Tournesol

Look, look it's a baby!
 



Attached Files:







Baby! 045.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww tourney. Very cute!! :)


----------



## padbrat

Tour what an amazing scan piccie!!! That is just brilliant!

Mizz I think my baby is an early waker too... she likes to get me up between 3 and 5am! and I feel her then! Course I don't know it is a girl.. just assuming 

Court! Congrats on a baby boy!

Manu hope you are resting!

Iluv... hope your tests are all OK

Amanda it sounds like your girl is really kicking up a storm now!


----------



## Tournesol

Meant to upload this one at the same time, don't know what happened there! 
I'm so excited to show these pics to everyone! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby! 038.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour I love it!!! Awwwww :)

Pad My baby loves chocolate ice cream... That's what makes him or her go crazy, kicking dancing punching away lol


----------



## ILuvBabies200

No word today on the testing but I'm sure I'll hear soon if not at my appt. next week. And I'm starting to get a belly! I got out of the shower and I could see a round appearance in the mirror. Of course once I get dressed I just look fat. LOL It's coming! Heard baby again last night and it sometimes sounds like horses galloping together. Freaks me out but I have no experience with dopplers before and what sound is normal. It changes the closer I get to baby.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly that is what it usually sounds like horse galloping :) Awww how cute. Hope your test doesn't come back bad fingers crossed!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving! I'm bed bound this time and unable to cook:( but I'm not really in the spirits this year. Focusing on next critical appointment Tuesday and upcoming due date for my angel. I feel numb at the moment hut it's not a bad or good feeling. It's like I'm just here? Anywho you ladies enjoy your holidays!!!!


----------



## BklynChick74

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies - please remember to take it easy this holiday season while enjoying the little bean that will be here in about 5 months. Also remember that although the food may look tempting - careful what you eat.


----------



## padbrat

Mizz you need to rest... there will be other Thanksgivings!

ILuv! Yay for dopplers! That is exactly what it sounds like!

Good advice Bklyn! xx

Happy Thanksgiving to my TransAtlantic Buds!


----------



## MizzPodd

BklynChick74 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Ladies - please remember to take it easy this holiday season while enjoying the little bean that will be here in about 5 months. Also remember that although the food may look tempting - careful what you eat.

Hey lady! How have you been??


----------



## BklynChick74

MizzPodd said:


> BklynChick74 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Ladies - please remember to take it easy this holiday season while enjoying the little bean that will be here in about 5 months. Also remember that although the food may look tempting - careful what you eat.
> 
> Hey lady! How have you been??Click to expand...

I been doing ok - I make 15 weeks tomorrow. MY little guy hasn't really been giving me many problems. Me and Hubby had to get silly at the doctor's office on Weds. because they pissed us both off. A hungry hubby and a hungry pregnant woman waiting for over 2 hours does not make for a happy situation. I got one sonogram picture and we had to ask for that one. I really thought you got a bunch of them - and the person doing the sonogram didn't even talk to us so if we didn't ask, she wasn;t talking. And we were allowed to hear the heartbeat for a 3 second count - if it was that long. Sigh - I am having more problems with the outside world then the lil one growing in me. I know you ladies are doing ok. I try to keep up with you guys but some days it's hard cause you guys are busy.


----------



## MizzPodd

Awww yeah the world is sucking for me too a bit. It's great that your baby is doing wonderful though. You would think people in the baby business would have more compassion or make it a better experience for you! I hit 15 weeks in a couple days too :)
Keep it stress free as possible girl and its nice to hear from you :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Getting so irritated with just about everything these days! Money is tight, super tight! We can pull some from our 401 K but not until almost Christmas. Tried to get a Target Visa tonight to knock some stuff off and it only works at Target. Grrr!!!! I owe the OB $500 for our deductible by Christmas but a benefit sheet came today that said average cost of birth for us with insurance is $1900!!!! We paid nothing for our first two so I'm in sticker shock. No turning back now! ;)


----------



## Tournesol

Iluv, You have to PAY to give birth?! WTH? I thought the point of insurance was that you get the money back for health care? That's how it works over here in France. :wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Nope not here. :( The insurance covers so much and then we owe the rest.


----------



## Tournesol

Wow. That is shocking. What do people do if they can't afford to pay? Is there a benefit system for people on low income?


----------



## EMTAmanda

Sorry I've been away my little one has croup and is one congested sick cookie and thanksgiving and black Friday shopping ha me acting like a mad lady!!! We hit 17 weeks today!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats on 17 weeks Amanda!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Another beautiful bouncing boy here :cloud9: x


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations MissMummyMoo! Great news! I thought your gender scan was this weekend.

Was your new little boy bouncing around for you on the scan?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you Storm :cloud9:

He wasn't very bouncy this time, he was laid on his front so we couldn't get a good 4D picture of him, we did get quite a few of his lovely profile though and obviously the willy money shot :lol:

How are you feeling Storm? x


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Congratulations Mummy! Team Blue!

Amanda! Me and you on 17 weeks ... mine is today! I truly never thought I would see the day! Was at the rugby on Sat and the crowd were chanting and stamping their feet and baby was going nuts... turning and kicking! Was absolutely amazing! She is a rugby fan! Good girl!!


----------



## padbrat

Wahay! I am a onion!


----------



## Storm7

Starting to feel a lot better. Feeling movement now which provides me with a daily dose of reassurance! Also past the 17 weeks point which is nice. 

Seeing as the teams are now starting to form - is anyone else staying team yellow?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats on being an onion Pad! :D 

That's great news Storm it is so reassuring feeling those flutters isn't it? :) X


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Pad, I'm so happy for you.

Congrats to everyone else on feeling flutters, I still don't think I've felt any, but can't be sure :shrug:

Got my next scan on Tuesday, hopefully we'll be able to see the sex...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on the onion Pad. :) 

And great news on the flutters Storm. :) 

Xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Ooo lovely flutters Storm! When I was at the rugby at the weekend and the fans were chanting and stamping their feet Pickle was having a right kick and turn. Apparently they are sensitive to sounds at this stage x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww. How lovely. :)

My little lady is still only managing tiny kicks. Looking forward to her getting stronger. I know DH will be very excited when that happens. :)


----------



## manuiti

Hey girls! I'm back after my bed rest. :flower: Stayed at my parents and they looked after me so well, and all is good again.

Congrats to everyone on their milestones, flutters & teams! But especially so for the lovely Pad, I'm so so happy for you hun!!! :hugs:

I think I feel something every now and then but I don't have anything to compare it to so I'm really not sure if it's baby. I like to think it is though. Can't wait to know for sure.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yay Pad!!!! I am feeling light flutters but they're sooo much more gentle than my rambunctious ds2's were at this stage...maybe it's because she's a delicate sweet little lady


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tournesol said:


> Wow. That is shocking. What do people do if they can't afford to pay? Is there a benefit system for people on low income?

Yea there is. It's called Medicaid but we've only ever qualified once for it. It would help with DS so much but we apparently make too much and having private insurance looks like we are taken care of.

Nothing new with me! 5 days into suppositories. Another OB appt Thursday. Hoping to get my sugar results this week. I am incredibly nervous with all these changes!!


----------



## padbrat

Awww bless... delicate ladies xxx

Pleased you are feeling better and rested Manu!

Had check up at the hospital... thyroid now back in normal levels so my doseage of anti thyroid drugs has been halved! Wahoo! And got to hear baby's HB! Lovely and loud and as soon as the doppler hit my skin again.. what a relief! Recorded it for Hubby to hear when he got home :cloud9:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Almost time for My anatomy scan soon!!!


----------



## Storm7

Great news Pad and Manu! 

Good look for the scan Tour. 

When is your scan Amanda? 

AFM: Starting to wonder if I am the only team yellow on this thread!


----------



## cgav1424

Hey Storm! I haven't written on this thread in forever, but I've lurked. Just wanted you to know I'm team yellow too. :) I have my anatomy scan on 12/12, but am determined o stay team yellow!


----------



## Storm7

Brilliant! A fellow team yellow! My anatomy scan is the day after yours but I don't want to know the sex. Never found out with my first and LOVED the moment DH told me what we had at the birth. Can't think of a better way to find out so sticking with it! 

Does make planning easier to know I guess but all our newborn stuff for DD is unisex.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Feeling real crappy tonight and anxiety is high. I've been off the shots since Wednesday and it still worries me. A part of me wants them to do a progesterone draw and another part of me doesn't want to know. Next OB appt is Thursday. Flu shot and results of my 3 hour glucose. So wish they would do a scan to ease my mind!


----------



## Tournesol

Had my scan, everything is fine, I had thorough check too and everything is fine with me, so we're both good. 
I couldn't wait to find out the sex, I'm far too impatient, so doc had a look, i made him double check and there's no mistaking it's a boy!! 
Woohoo, team blue!! :blue: :cloud9:

Hello and hugs to you all!!


----------



## padbrat

Sorry you are feeling anxious Iluv... maybe the MW could do a listen for the HB to put your mind at rest? I know how you feel... hate waiting for my next scan!

Yay for team yellows! Wish I could stay Team Yellow in a way and have a surprise... but I can't.

Tour congratulations on a great scan and the news you are having a boy!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Gah! Super long emotional day! Woke up with really bad reflux. I missed a few pills last week and my body is not adjusting to that. My PCP said to give it another week. Seriously got no sleep from the pain. Then I had all this pressure and tightness in my uterus and back pain. OB wouldn't do squat which makes me think I should never have stayed with their group. They told me while I was on the phone that I failed my 3 hour. It's official. 14 weeks and I'm already diabetic. Seeing the dietician next week. A bit later I ended up going to the ER. Scan showed baby looking so much bigger with lots of movement! They also did a pelvic and swabbed me for discharge. It dawned on me right after that it was probably residue from the suppositories. LOL Urine was clear so they let me go. Taking it easy and hoping this crap does not continue!


----------



## manuiti

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Iluv. Sorry you're having such a tough time at the moment. But a big yay! for seeing baby and all that movement.

Pad - when's your gender scan??


----------



## padbrat

Not til I go for my 20 wk scan on the 17th Dec... boo hoo!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

OB appt today. HB 153! No predictions since both of mine were in the 150's. I gained 2 lbs. Not bad for almost 15 weeks. I failed miserably on the 3 hour glucose and on the 3rd hour totally bottomed out at 55. So yea dietician on Tuesday! Got my flu shot and my arm is killing! Ouch!! 1 more week of suppositories and then I am done with that. Big u/s is scheduled for 12/21!!!! So can't wait!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My scan is on the 21st too Iluv :) 

3 weeks today. Whoop. :)

Kind of sad that it might be the last scan though. 20 weeks is a long time to wait to see her again.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CupcakeBaby said:


> My scan is on the 21st too Iluv :)
> 
> 3 weeks today. Whoop. :)
> 
> Kind of sad that it might be the last scan though. 20 weeks is a long time to wait to see her again.

You already know it's a girl?? Jealous!!!!! I will probably get another at 36 weeks like I did with DS so they can plan the induction based on size. But really by that point there isn't much to see and I'm done! LOL


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes we're far too impatient so we had a private gender scan last weekend. :D

Hope they say girl at the 20 week one too!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I just felt baby girl kick!!! WITH my hand!!! Like on the outside lol!!!! It's 4:54 am here put had to post that!!! Midwife appointment tomorrow and to schedule my anatomy scan :-D I'll be 18 weeks on Saturday and she said anytime between 18-20 weeks is a good time for her to do it  I'm over the moon excited now!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Very cool Amanda!!! Mine is constantly moving but I still feel nothing. I think I felt my son around 17 weeks so getting there soon. :)

Cupcake-I'm sure they will! We could do a private one here but not until after 17 weeks. I might as well wait a few days and just see the OB.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello Ladies,

I promise I will catch up on what's going on with everyone this weekend... Busy busy last week!! 

So I had to go to ER Sunday around midnight due to my cervix hanging low. We already know it happens because of my prolapsed uterus but it was much lower and I felt pelvic pressure... I am 15 weeks and this is around the time these symptoms and other symptoms started before my delivery at 18 weeks so of course I wasn't taking any chances. At the ER they did pelvic exam and transvaginal ultrasound to check my cervix. I have a "veru uniquely shaped cervix" so one ob thought it was dilating :(. BUT, she got her boss, and she checked and said it was closed. she measured it and it was still very long and very thick :) I was put on bed rest until my Tuesday appt.

So tuesday appt same stuff. My doctor already knew he had to book an appt for me two weeks from now due to my history. I will be 18 weeks in about 2 and half weeks, so he knew I must be seen before that. My nex appt is dec. 11.

Okay, so wednesday, I started having tenser pressure down there, and was freaking out. The ob nurse booked me for thursday morning. This doctor was the one who delivered my last time, so I was glad i didn't have to explain anything. She was there with us the whole time. Okay so at that appt, she re checked everything, and said it was fine. But because of my prolapsed uterus blah blah is why i felt this. However, she wants me coming in every 2 weeks until i am 24 weeks to check my cervix. They are really being proactive with my pregnancy which makes me feel great.
Next thursday, and every thursday until 36 weeks, I get the progesterone shot on my butt... it helps prevent preterm labor. 

She also ordered a 24 hr urine test because of my history of pre eclampsia. I also have to get a EKG sometime next week as well because of the pre eclampsia. My bp was high when I had an appt around 11 weeks, but its been normal since. However, she is not taking any chances, which is why I love her!

Last but certainly not least, My baby girl Chrisna Arianna's due date is coming up less than a week away... Dec. 5th. So you all can imagine the stress with my current pregnancy being around the time I delivered her last time, plus her due date coming right up. Double whammy I would say. Well, I am planning on making her special ornament on her due date, so I will be distracted with something positive and something dealing with her. I cannot breakdown right now. I cannot risk going into preterm labor again, so I am doing everything I can to remain calm. I am so excited for you all getting to be around 17 to 20 weeks. For me, I am trying to not think about it; still a bit traumatized. But please don't let me stop your celebrations, I will be here cheering for you all!!! :):):)

Jan. 3rd is my 20 week scan, and I will breathe a little knowing I got to that point. 24 weeks, i will breathe even more. 36 weeks is my goal for this pregnancy. I know its not "full term" but with my history, I will feel blessed to make it that far. This baby is super strong like their big sister was :)

Oh and each time I had to get seen this week, I saw baby and the baby looked beautiful and very active.

I have to finish my homework, but I will respond to you ladie's posts this weekend. Even if the conversation was a week ago! I gotta show my bump buddies some love :):hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

Aww Mizzy, you sound like you're getting some excellent care. 
This coming week must so so hard for you to cope with, but I know you can do it, you've been through so much already. :hugs:

Amanda I am jealous! I wanna feel bambino move! I keep thinking I can feel little flutters, but i don't know, I have nothing to compare it to.

AFM, I really thought my MS was over, but it came back. It was so so bad! I've been struggling to find things I want to eat these past few days. Makes me worry that bubba won't get enough nutrients, but know he'll just everything he needs from my reserves and leave me with the left overs! I must not worry! He's big and strong and healthy and everything will be fine! :winkwink:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news they're keeping such a close eye on you Mizz - I hope it all goes perfectly for you this time, you deserve it. And hugs for the week ahead, you're a strong lady, it'll be tought but you'll get through. Xxx

Tourne - I recon if you think you can feel flutters then you can. :) Mine are very light but different to gas. Really looking forward to when she's stronger and can properly kick.


----------



## MizzPodd

Storm- I was team yellow but because of what happened last time my hubby would like to know so of course I'm going to support him on that! :) so we will find out January 3rd at the 20 week scan. 

Kelly sending many hugs to you! I'm so sorry you just keep having so many obstacles lately. But I'm super happy that through all of it, you've got to see your baby is doing great :):)

Tour congrats on your baby boy!! I am hoping for a boy too, but a girl will make just as happy!!!

Pad I'm excited for you that everything has been going great for you including your thyroids!!! Excellent girl!

Amanda I'm sure you can't wait until your scan!!

Oh so since dec 21 is the "end of the world", I'm looking forward to the ladies with scans that day to post because I will see that nothing changed. Lol I refuse to believe the end is near because we all have beautiful babies cooking and preparing to meet us in may! Whose with me? Oh and we should see whose time is faster as far as time zones. I'm in the US eastern time...


----------



## Tournesol

I'm with you Mizz! I say PAH to the end of the world! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Ya me too.. pah to the end of the world!!

Mizz it is so tough sweety... esp considering what you experienced.. but it sounds like the Drs are taking good care of you... remember this time is not last time sweety xxxx

Tour... oooo poo to MS! How rough...

OMG Amanda that is amazing.... I can't wait to wait to feel that too x


----------



## Courtney917

Glad all is ok Mizz! At least they are closely monitoring you. A friend of mine went through a similar situation that you went through with your daughter. She lost her son at 20 weeks due to an infection and preterm labor. She became pregnant right away and they gave her the progesterone shots to prevent preterm labor. Well it worked and she now has a beautiful 5 year old!!! Youre in my thoughts, I'm sure you and the LO will be happy and healthy!!!!!

I'm starting to feel movements everyday now. Little jabs in lower tummy, I love it!!!!! Can't wait to meet my little man! We are going to start shopping after the holidays bc I got rid of a lot of the baby stuff i had bc they were stored in our old garage and got full of mold:-(.


----------



## manuiti

Mizz - I'm so glad that they are being so proactive with your care this time. It must be so comforting for you, and it's scary but you'll get through it and we're all here for you if/when you need us.

Tour - oh sweetie, I'm so sorry your ^&*#ing MS is back. Don't worry about baby and nutrients though, as the Dr in the ER rather *ahem* eloquently explained to me, the baby is more like a parasite (yes, he actually said that) at this stage and it will take what it need from you. All the nutrient business is actually about you and replacing all that baby takes from you, but baby will just take what it needs, so don't worry about your MS in that sense.

Amanda / Court - I'm really jealous of you too! I think I feel something every now and then but I too have nothing to compare it too so am not sure. Can't wait though!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Praying for you mizz!!!

Midwife appointment was lovely today but my progesterone at my last level was 23.6 which was considered normal but the low side of normal :-/ but she said we would just continue to monitor it  I took hubby and both sons with me and my midwife showed my 7 year old both birthing rooms so he could see where his sister will be born  I call Monday to schedule my anatomy scan!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

(((Mizz))) So glad they are monitoring you closely!!! It's all so nervewrecking to go through. :( Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Tournesol

LOL Manu! My mum, a non practising midwife, described baby as a parasite to me too! 
I suppose technically it is, but 'parasite' just makes me think of fleas and ticks and other nasties, not cute little babies! 
I haven't been too bad today, MS comes and goes. I've have killer heartburn for the last few days though. I'm think I'm just one of those unlucky ducks who is poorly the whole time. 

Has anybody had their 'energy burst' yet? I feel just as tired as ever. x


----------



## EMTAmanda

Tour I am back to feeling human again and go go go! I don't even really feel pregnant lately! I hope you get some energy hun! With ds 2 I was exhausted and SICK te whole pregnancy.


----------



## padbrat

Gotta say Tour I am with Amanda... beginning to feel more human now.

Manu I am sure if you aren't feeling now you will very soon x

AFM we had our Christmas Ball... at Hubby's mess. All very formal. Managed to get into one of my old ball gowns from when we were in Germany and I was much bigger. Even tried it on the morning of the ball and all was good. So merrily got ready and 5 mins before we left put the dress on and got Hubby to zip it up.....he proceeded to rip the bloody zip from the dress!!! And our friends arrived at that moment!! I was furious! So instead I have a long black evening gown that is in a stretchy material ... not what I would normally wear for a formal ball, but what could I do? So I begrudgingly wore that..... of course everyone could see I was pregnant ... it was so obvious I had people asking me all night, but you know what? It was a relief to tell people and even Hubby told people who asked too. What was even nicer was the compliments I got, I was so surprised! We had a great night and I had a little bit of a dance. At one point they had an opera singer sing and baby went nuts! Kicking and wriggling.... my Husband's Dad who has now passed away loved opera. Maybe she has inherited that from him? xx

Anyway I lasted to 3.30 am and was still up at 5am because that is when she likes to wake me!

Ooooo I am a sweet potato today!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Awww pad I'm glad you had fun that sounds like a wonderful night!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Oh yeah! We reache 18 weeks on Saturday and our midwife appointment on Friday was great! I've gained 6lbs so far so not bad (I gained a LOT while preg with ds2) I got to call this morning to schedule our anatomy scan and she said it would be either this Friday or sometime next week :-D


----------



## MizzPodd

Little Chrisna's due date is tomorrow ladies. It is bittersweet for me. I will be nothing but positive tomorrow. The depression started sinking in yesterday but I feel so much better today. Please keep her in your heart on her special day. :) thank you so much for your support.

Oh goodness had another crazy week. At doctors every few days from issues. But I know this baby has to hold on and keep cooking. I believe we will make full term. Start my weekly shots Thursday. Also getting inhaler I think because I've been out of breath for several days along with racing pulse. So scary because I am healthy for the most part when not pregnant. I was diagnosed with exercise induced asthma a few years ago but I only used the inhaler a couple of months. I pray that that's all that is wrong and not something worse. Just can't wait to be able to breathe normally again. I can tell it may be the asthma thing because this is how I felt a long time ago but only when I exercised. Now it happens when I am sitting still...

I pray all you ladies are doing great. I hope your babies are cooking nicely lol :) talk to you all in a couple days. (Need some family time for her due date but ill be back)


----------



## padbrat

Aww Mizz... bless you and your baby girl angel Crisna x

Good for you ... stay positive even when it is hard to... our angels watch over us x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hugs Mizz! Passing my due date was super hard as well. All the worry and what if's and what could have beens... :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thinking of you today Mizz xxxxx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Big hugs mizz!!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

:hug: Mizzy :hugs: xx


----------



## Courtney917

Big hugs Mizz! Thinking of you and your family <3


----------



## manuiti

Big hugs Mizz :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Hugs, love and light, MizzPodd! xoxox :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Saw the dietician Tuesday and already started the diet and pricking my finger 4 times a day. I woke up depressed like I lost my freedom. I want this winter to fly!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Anyone else still sick? We got to 18w today (yay!) but last night I was so sick! It was awful. At least it's only every few days now I suppose, when it was all day every day I thought I was dying! (Drama queen!)
I'm still really tired too, never did get that energy boost. I have a nice bump now though which people are commenting on. People also comment that I look pale, tired and sick, which I don't really appreciate but I guess when you're pregnant people feel they have a right to tell you that you like s**t! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Tour... I have woken the last 2 days feeling really queasy too.... not like me at all. Hubby reckons it is because my stomach is starting to get squished up... either that or I am coming out in sympathy with the Duchess!


----------



## Courtney917

My sickness actually started up again. It stopped at 16 weeks and now comes back every time I eat something :-(. 

How much weight has everyone gained so far? Ive gained 6lbs and I'm 19 weeks. I guess this is average? I'm sooo nervous bc with DS2 I gained 60 lbs and I don't want to do that again!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Oh, it's so awful! I woke up at 3am and had to run to the toilet, nearly didn't make it! I got almost no sleep after that, kept having to get up to be sick every hour or so. :(

Courtney, I've gained 2 kilos (4 1/2 lb) but I lost 2 kilos in the 1st tri, so I guess I haven't really gained anything.


----------



## Courtney917

Tournesol said:


> Oh, it's so awful! I woke up at 3am and had to run to the toilet, nearly didn't make it! I got almost no sleep after that, kept having to get up to be sick every hour or so. :(
> 
> Courtney, I've gained 2 kilos (4 1/2 lb) but I lost 2 kilos in the 1st tri, so I guess I haven't really gained anything.

That's terrible! have you been taking meds for it? Mine isn't that bad--its more like a sea sickness. I hope you start feeling better sooner than later :hugs:.


----------



## padbrat

Mine has started up again.. and it hits me between 2 and 4am... just feel headachy and queasy. It lasted all through the day the other day...bleurghhhh


----------



## MightyMom

My sickness subsided but the fatigue is back. I just want to sleep all day long! (And I have, but don't tell anyone. ;))

My friend said I have a nice bump but I just think I look like I've eaten too much. Must get camera to take bump pic!

Spotting again today...not what I wanted at 18 weeks. But my baby is a sweet potato and he's kicking away! Keeps me positive even with the discouraging symptoms.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I hear you mighty mom! I would be totally fine never leaving the bed. 

Had a sugar fail tonight. DD was having an overnight and they spilled an entire container of lemonade all over my kitchen. Let's not even go there that they are 10 years old!!!!!!!!!! So yea I sent her home. I cleaned for what seemed like forever and then got real shaky and had a small cup of apple juice. We ate dinner maybe an hour later. Went to check my sugar an hour after that and it was 160. I'm thinking it was from the juice even though it was so long after. That and I'm in pain from over doing it. :(


----------



## MightyMom

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I hear you mighty mom! I would be totally fine never leaving the bed.
> 
> Had a sugar fail tonight. DD was having an overnight and they spilled an entire container of lemonade all over my kitchen. Let's not even go there that they are 10 years old!!!!!!!!!! So yea I sent her home. I cleaned for what seemed like forever and then got real shaky and had a small cup of apple juice. We ate dinner maybe an hour later. Went to check my sugar an hour after that and it was 160. I'm thinking it was from the juice even though it was so long after. That and I'm in pain from over doing it. :(

They are 10? Pffffbt. My mom would have had ME cleaning while she watched. Kids bounce back much quicker from chores than we tired adults, LOL!


----------



## EMTAmanda

We made it to 19 weeks today!!!! Anatomy scan monday morning AND hubby felt her move today :-D


----------



## MizzPodd

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I hear you mighty mom! I would be totally fine never leaving the bed.
> 
> Had a sugar fail tonight. DD was having an overnight and they spilled an entire container of lemonade all over my kitchen. Let's not even go there that they are 10 years old!!!!!!!!!! So yea I sent her home. I cleaned for what seemed like forever and then got real shaky and had a small cup of apple juice. We ate dinner maybe an hour later. Went to check my sugar an hour after that and it was 160. I'm thinking it was from the juice even though it was so long after. That and I'm in pain from over doing it. :(

I know that sugar scare must have been really crazy!! Try drinking about half a cup next time with a little protein so it'll balance out the levels better (sorry to intrude, but when i had gd I learned so much). Praying I don't get it again tho. Besides that, I hope evryting else is going pretty good for:flower:


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies for the nice words... I know she is grateful for that. :)
Not really much to say right now, I think I have subconsciously suppressed my feelings because I feel numb still. Can't explain it. I think I will probably feel something after this one is born. I can't let myself feel anything yet; I am not going into preterm labor again and letting another baby die in my arms. I am 16 1/2 weeks, and I need to make it at least 20, and then 24. I know its a different pregnancy, but who can not think about what happened to them when they are around the same time again. 18 weeks and 5 days, and she was born alive. So I know my babies are super strong. The doctors said it was unusual for a baby to be born alive so soon. I just need my body to hang in there for the baby this time. Okay, sorry for the blabbing... Just feeling numb, or intense if i think about this


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yep 10!!! My daughter knew better and this other girl I think it's just impulsive to care. Her mother never apologized for any of it and now things are weird between us. I really should have made them clean but I saw a bigger mess. :(

Failed another sugar for no good reason... Had a grilled ham & cheese sandwich with a cup of vegetable soup and a salad at a local restaurant tonight. They said diet alone may not be enough and now I fear that.


----------



## Courtney917

MizzPodd said:


> Thanks ladies for the nice words... I know she is grateful for that. :)
> Not really much to say right now, I think I have subconsciously suppressed my feelings because I feel numb still. Can't explain it. I think I will probably feel something after this one is born. I can't let myself feel anything yet; I am not going into preterm labor again and letting another baby die in my . I am 16 1/2 weeks, and I need to make it at least 20, and then 24. I know its a different pregnancy, but who can not think about what happened to them when they are around the same time again. 18 weeks and 5 days, and she was born alive. So I know my babies are super strong. The doctors said it was unusual for a baby to be born alive so soon. I just need my body to hang in there for the baby this time. Okay, sorry for the blabbing... Just feeling numb, or intense if i think about this

Aww mizz, nothing but hugs to you! I can only imagine how numb you are and you have every right to be. You sure do have strong babies! This LO will be okay, she has his/her big sister watching over her.


----------



## Tournesol

Hang in there Mizz, everything will be just fine this time. I can't imagine how you must be feeling, big, huge hugs to you xx

Courtney I was on meds, but I've run out now and I'm reluctant to get any more as I'd rather ride it out by myself and I don't think they really worked anyway. 

I can't stop crying today :cry: no particular reason except that I'm hormonal and absolutely exhausted, mainly from hardly any sleep as I keep being sick in the night. When will this MS end?! Also I woke up with a migraine in the night, which really didn't help with the sleep deprivation.


----------



## Courtney917

I agree Tour. They've offered me meds but I rather not take them. I've been having debilitating heartburn though. Omg its horrible. Nothing works for it and it has me doubled over in pain when it strikes! I am at my wits end and barely want to eat anything as a result. Anyone else have this problem???


----------



## Tournesol

Poor you! I get heartburn, but not that bad, a drop of gaviscon gets rid of it for me.


----------



## Courtney917

:-( its horrible!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly omg! That is crazy. You are definitely eating right and that meal just made me want some now. This is when I wish I was already in nursing school so I could offer actual help lol
Just wondering, have your docs checked you for pre eclampsia yet? That could def be an underlying factor. I hope that its not though.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you guys! I'm hanging lol all the support really helps plus the fact that I'm not the only one who has been through a loss. Seeing how strong everyone in this forum is helps me to stay strong too. Oh btw my morning sickness is back too but only after I eat lol oh and from a long time ago, I haven't had the second tri burst of energy yet... Christmas is getting me hyped though. Bought a tree and gonna hang our baby girls ornaments we made on it. Hubby made one, her big sis, and me made one :)


----------



## sparkles86

EMTAmanda said:


> We made it to 19 weeks today!!!! Anatomy scan monday morning AND hubby felt her move today :-D

Aw congrats me too! Got my scan on Tuesday


----------



## EMTAmanda

Anatomy scan in the morning!!!! Im sooooo excited but scared.... After our missed miscarriage and not finding out about our loss until our ultrasound, ultrasounds will never be just an exciting thing...they are now also plagued with fear


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-No but it's awfully early. I'm sure it's the diabetes and she warned me diet may not be enough.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly Oh okay just curious. I have already done the 24 hr urine to check for pre-eclampsia due to my history of it. I have to get an EKG because of that also. I do hope things start looking up for you :)

Amanda I can imagine your anxiety dear. Don't worry, I'm sure you will see a bouncing baby girl growing healthy and strong! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Mizz I have been feeling nauseous too.. gets me in the early hours of the morning and then I need to get up... bleurgh!

Amanda hope the scan goes beautifully... piccies please. Mine isn't until next Mon and I am crapping it!! For the same reason as you... after 3 MMC I still expect the worst x


----------



## cgav1424

Amanda - I'm sure your scan will be amazing! Think about how much your little girl has grown since you've seen her last! And yes, pictures please!

I, too, am crapping my scan on Wednesday. The doppler has been quite reassuring to me, but I'm terrified something else will go wrong. Ugh. I miss my pregnancy innocence. :(


----------



## Courtney917

Aww mine is Wednesday as well. Heard baby's heartbeat today at my 20 week visit and have been feeling a lot of movement but I'm still nervous about the scan. Hope all went well today Amanda! Good luck to all you ladies that have scans coming up soon!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Aww mine is Wednesday as well. Heard baby's heartbeat today at my 20 week visit and have been feeling a lot of movement but I'm still nervous about the scan. Hope all went well today Amanda! Good luck to all you ladies that have scans coming up soon!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Aww mine is Wednesday as well. Heard baby's heartbeat today at my 20 week visit and have been feeling a lot of movement but I'm still nervous about the scan. Hope all went well today Amanda! Good luck to all you ladies that have scans coming up soon!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Good luck with all the scans ladies. :) Mine's next Friday. So 11 days to go. 

Even though she seemed perfect at our 16 weeks scan I'm still super nervous. :(

I think it's just natural for us, especially after suffering a loss it really takes away the innocence of everything. My nerves and worry always outweigh my excitement.


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm excited for you all! Mine isn't until jan 3rd, I'm just at 17 weeks. Have appt tomorrow to check for cervix dilation or possible shortening. I'm so nervous but super happy they are checking every two weeks.

I want pics of everyone's pretty babies :) oh and post your 20 week bump pic if possible


----------



## EMTAmanda

What a lovely scan!!! We got to see our very modest little girl trying to suck her thumb, ball up into a ball, open and close her mouth, wiggle her fingers, an stick her foot Bpve her head!!! She is definitely a girl :-D I'm not sure how to post pics but i har a Facebook an y'all can look me up on there! It's "Amanda Wardlaw" and I'm in a brown shirt in my profile pic :-D she couldnt really tell us anything because she has to relay it back to my midwife first but she was beautiful and I'm 19 weeks 2 days and she's measuring 19 weeks 3 days :-D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad it all went well Amanda. :) x


----------



## Courtney917

Thats great news Amanda! I'm happy your little girl is perfect in every way!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Wonderful Amanda! Amazing to see such a little person do all of those things. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have my scan next Friday today! So exciting but yes filled with worry. My sugars are whacked. I'm sure I'm gonna need meds or insulin now. I am also falling into a depression. Cried for over an hour tonight. It's just too hard sometimes with everything... :(


----------



## EMTAmanda

I did find out that I have an anterior placenta so that's probably why I don't feel her as often as I did with the boys


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly I'm so sorry you are just dealing with so much! :hugs: you know that whatever you go through it'll be all worth it when that beautiful baby is in your arms. It is scary to deal with but think how far you've come. :) if you end up taking insulin, it'll come like second nature after a while... I remember feeling like that too with dd1. I truly hope you stay strong. And girl it's okay to cry and cry... Let it out because then you can release your built up stress. Please talk to us or someone if you keep feeling depressed. We want all of us to be okay in may :):):) :hugs: and more :hugs: 

Amanda that is pretty interesting. You know that show I didn't know I was pregnant? I think they said that a lot of those women have anterior placentas and why they never felt the baby. It's so hard to believe though that some women really don't know. I can't imagine that ever happening to me lol 

Court how are things with the fam? :)

AFM- my appt was good. Cervix still closed whew! And baby HB in 160s. Couldn't find HB with Doppler so needed an ultrasound... It was weird because of how far along I am but I'm glad everything was fine. My baby runs from the Doppler apparently becuz she said she could hear the baby moving around when she tried to find the HB. Oh and on the ultrasound the baby was moving trying to get away again lol it was so cute.
Doc said I have a low lying placenta so to be on pelvic rest and to make sure they check my cervix and placenta again on jan3rd my scan day. Blood pressure was high, but it makes sense becuz of this being stressful month for me. Hopefully this isn't turning into pre eclampsia again but all and all I am happy about my appt today. Can't wait for next one in three weeks. I know we will make it to 20 weeks and then 24! :)
Hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## Courtney917

Glad to hear all is well with baby!!! I'm sure you'll make it to term!!!! Everything is going well with the family, thanks for asking! Baby sounds good, I have my 20 week ultrasound tmrw!!! My kiddies are anxiously awaiting Santa's arrival, so things have been hectic with the holiday right around the corner! I've realized that babyseat will NOT fit into my car that I just bought 7 months ago....ugh! So we are now in search for a larger vehicle. So much fun doing that around the holidays lol. Hows ur family doing Mizz???


----------



## padbrat

Yay what good news for Amanda and Mizz! I swear my baby moves away from the doppler too.. and I know she looks at the pressure of the ultrasound then turns her back to it lol.

Good luck Court for your scan!


----------



## Tournesol

Great news on your scans ladies!

I've definitely been feeling baby flutters the last few days. It's such a funny feeling :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm falling and I have nowhere else to get this out.... My sugars are up and down and they are talking about meds now. I am in a depression and today started back up the anxiety. I feel off like I'm not really here. I had this with DS and I was hoping to God it didn't return. I have 6 more months and cannot deal with this that long. I never got off my antidepressants this pregnancy so there is no reason for this other than hormones. I just don't know what to do. :*(


----------



## Courtney917

So sorry you're going through this:-(.


----------



## Courtney917

Scan in 2 hours! Let's see if baby stayed a boy lol!


----------



## robinson380

Courtney: Yay for the scan today. Mine is on Tuesday and I wish it was today!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Court thanks! I bet that is an unexpected expense, needing a bigger car! :-O My family is doing good... my daughter is sweet as ever and hubby super supportive. I'm so in love with him lol i know this sounds all mushy mushy.

Pad I think our babies are saying that they don't want to be disturbed... Too funny!

Tour does your feel like popping pop corn? Its so cool! That's how mine started out before I started feeling actual movements. This baby likes to move at night mostly too.

Kelly nothing but :hugs: I wish I could say something to make you feel better. :( 

AFM- Had my ekg and.... oh goodness. The cardiologist was very concerned and said it was abnormal... I have had a heart condition since I was like 12 years old, and I had all the tests done and was told my condition was benign (not harmful). But this cardiologist said the complete opposite than my past cardiologists. He said they need to go back to medical school. lol I was happy but super scared because all of these years I have thought my condition was not harmful or dangerous, but this doc believes otherwise. i am happy because if there really has been something wrong, he would have caught it and is taking it serious. So this was a bittersweet appointment. I have my next cardio appt in january; wearing a lovely holter monitor (I HATE THOSE lol). So just another medical concern to pile on my shelf of stress lol but I am staying light hearted because i need to relax and not let this affect me too much. I won't worry until there is something to worry about because i have been living with this condition all my life. I am staying P O S I T I V E! lol I refuse to get more stressed.
Lettin my daughter decorate the tree was so cute to watch btw! Oh and I made a urn for my angel because the other one still has the boy name... which won't be changed until the doctors change everything so I am so happy that she now has her own personal urn that I can see every morning and know it is HER, not him. :)

Hope you ladies are doing well, remember against all odds, we can conquer our toughest obstacles!


----------



## Storm7

Hi all. 

Had my 20 week scan today and all is looking well. Such a relief!


----------



## MizzPodd

So storm guess what? I'm team yellow again and officially!!! Hubby is gonna find out but I'm not and he will tell the grandparents so I don't have to worry about it! We have our scan on January 3rd. I am so excited about not finding out!! Go team yellow!!!!! I'm glad you had a great scan too! :D


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hubby bought me a new car for Christmas!!!! He got me a 2007 gmc Yukon with third row, back up cam, navigation, leather, wood grain, the WORKS! We have been incredibly blessed this year. We suffered a tragic loss with our miscarriage but I prayed through it and god has seriously embraced us and answered our prayers! I just feel like jumping up and down!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-So scary on your heart! Hope they are able to manage it this pregnancy. And I cannot imagine him knowing about the baby and not you. He's bound to slip. I'm warning you! ;)

Amanda-So awesome! I need a car bad... Mine is just a mess and everything is falling apart....


----------



## Storm7

Wow mizz! Staying team yellow takes willpower but not knowing when those around you do takes even more - I am impressed!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly thank you. :) I'm hoping it will be the non harmful condition that they find once again. How are doing btw?

Amanda you go girl! :) Yukons are nice and the way you describe yours sounds great!

Morning ladies! 
It's so funny because my nurses and doctors and family all say what you ladies are saying about not finding out the gender. Everyone says I will probably give in LOL where's the faith? Lol but the reason it will be easy for my hubby to keep quiet is because he is a naturally quiet person. Unlike his wife, he would never accidentally say something or even struggle with keeping it a secret lol unless I persuade him and woo him he won't tell me lol
I can't wait until May so I can brag about staying team yellow! Lol I will admit that it will be tempting knowing everyone knows but me. :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Iluv: I have been driving a 97 Taurus for years and my transmission finally went out lay week :-/ I think I had a nervous break down after that because they wanted 1,800 to fix it and we only paid 1,600 for the car so hubby said "you've drive that old car for so damn long and never complained or asked for a new one and it's time we get you something nice!" and he went and got that yesterday!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My car is a 98 so I feel you! It is so ready to go!

Mizz-Doing okay! One day at a time... :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Did I mention I think I am feeling the baby now? Feels like popcorn popping in my belly. I'm pretty sure after several days now that that's what it is. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly that's the feeling I was getting when I first started feeling baby. Isn't it so cute!!! And taking it one day at a time is perfect! :)


----------



## sparkles86

I think I've also felt mine today, dunno how to describe it though, but I put my hand there and pretty sure it was it!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It is Mizz! It was a bit higher today so I googled where my uterus should be. Pretty sure I can feel it too right below my belly button. That explains the heartburn and my reflux flaring up! :)


----------



## Tournesol

Yes, mine felt like popcorn at first (when I wasn't sure what it was) now it's definite kicks. Only felt it once on the outside though, when I put my hand there it stops!


----------



## padbrat

Awww Hubby is reading the pregnancy book I forced him to buy... and I haven't even asked him to.

He just asked me if my cervix had been checked... hmmm this could be a double edged sword.... lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

Yay we're 20 weeks!!!! Half way there ladies!!!! 20 weeks 1 day!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well I can't keep my sugars down at all... I am getting really scared now. I see the dietitian again on Thursday and I am getting a full panel and A1C tomorrow. So hoping this isn't type 2!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly when I drink something real cold or hot the baby reacts. :)
Oh no I hope you don't have type either! Praying for your good health!!

Pad how sweet is that? Lol or bittersweet. Your hubby sounds very involved and that is always good :):)

Congrats Amanda. Just moving right along. I hope time keeps on going by fast!

AFM- well this week and the next will be most critical for me. I'm at 18 weeks and soooo terrified! I will try not to think about my last delivery but come on I was 18 weeks when it happened! On egg shells now until January 1st :( gotta stay optimistic though, trying my best to!
Hey post your 20 week bellys! I will once I get there. So we can compare now with our super huge bellys in May. :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mizz I'm not sure how to post pics on here but I just posted a new bump pic on my Facebook as my profile pic it's "Amanda Wardlaw" and I have on a long sleeve off white shirt on  let me know if you find me!


----------



## Courtney917

We just bought a 2013 KIA Sedona minivan. My coolness is officially gone *sigh.* We wanted a new SUV but simply couldn't afford the 45K they want. Plus DH wants baby#4 pretty close to this one.....sooooooo minivan it is lol.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Courtney I wanted a Honda odyssey but hubby said no! So I'm officially driving a tank! The good thing about my Yukon though is that it switches from an 8 cylinder to a 4 cylinder depending on it's demands at the time! So it does save some gas that way :)


----------



## Courtney917

Lol I must admit the space in the van is great. Not too keen on the looks but it is what it is. That's great about Yukon! I didn't know they did that!


----------



## EMTAmanda

What's everyone's plans for Christmas?


----------



## Tournesol

I found you Amanda, you look beautiful, your bump is far superior to mine! But I'm tall, so I guess baby has plenty of room to spread out...
To upload on here, you go to 'post reply' then click the 'manage attachments' button, then you can upload from your computer or other locations. Took me a while to work that out! 
For Christmas, I will be on my own for most of the day (sad face) Since I live in France now and all my family is in England, I don't get to see them much. OH is working, he's a chef in a retirement home, so once he's finished there, he'll be back with me for dinner and presents!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda I don't have Facebook anymore lol but tour explained it perfectly how to post pics on here if you feel like it :):)
My plan is to cook a nice feast for my hubby and daughter and open presents together and pretty much hang out around the house. I wasn't able to cook for thanksgiving because my complications but hubby will be doing all the foot work for me for Christmas so ill get my well deserved feast! Lol. I'm making a turkey, dressing, collard greens, Mac and cheese, cookies, and possibly a cobbler pie. Good ol southern cooking :) Georgia Peach for life lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

I hope she posted!
 



Attached Files:







8C26B52B-A086-40EB-8A08-BC1D28C317B6-1822-00000184FD13B07B_zpsb0b13463.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EMTAmanda

My new car and bump! Ignore my very messy bedroom i'm in the middle of Christmas goodies, gifts, etc!!! Stuff everywhere!!!
 



Attached Files:







3516174E-97EE-4C70-AAEB-16D0EABE1AAF-1822-00000184EEFE8CDA_zpsa46668fe.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 9









9AC8BE06-343B-43AD-A832-5E7FE754F28B-1822-0000018561468C4D_zps05ad8206.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thanks for the help girls!!!! So excited to show off pics!! Y'all may regret ever showing me that lol!


----------



## Courtney917

Love the baby, car and bump!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thank you courtney! She was in a little ball the whole ultrasound lol!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda - Awww she is adorable. That's a great profile pic of your baby. :)
The Yukon looks good, I love the color!
Your baby bump is so cute! :) oh and what r your plans? I forgot to put I'm making rice Krispy treats also and cookies! Lol


----------



## robinson380

Well ladies had my gender scan yesterday and the "structure" the tech saw on the nt scan at 12 weeks is no longer there. She said it must have been cord. We are having a girl!!! And I have been calling baby "he" for the past 5-6 weeks. I am also going to have a private scan just to be positive.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thank you mizz!!! 

Congrats Robinson!!!!

We are going to 4 different Christmas parties not counting my 6 year olds class party tomorrow! I made candy cane reindeer for it and I'm taking pizzas and Capri sun then I have to cook and bake for the 4 family dinners  i'm so excited! I can't wait to see my boys faces on Christmas morning and hubby's  I hope each and every one of you have a very blessed happy holiday!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Yay Robinson!!! Congratulations!

Amanda sounds like you will be busy busy busy!! Don't over exert yourself missy :) but I'm excited too to see my daughters reaction. She is two so this will be her first real Christmas!! I hope you have a great holiday as well!

Ladies... So apparently the world is ending in two days lol um someone located across the world from the usa should post something first on Friday just for fun. Let us know how "doomsday" is going over there. Tee Hee. Yes I know I'm being bad. Lol


----------



## Courtney917

Hey ladies, I hope you're all doing well:). I need some opinions, DH is scheduled to be out of town for the second full week of April,,,he will be 4 hours away. I am due April 28th ( confirmed at last scan). I have a history of going early, had my boys at 38 and 37.5 weeks. I also tested elevated for the hormone inhibin which suggests an early delivery. Sooooooo my question is: should he go to his classes or ask to reschedule them for May? Its tough to reschedule them as he is supposed to graduate in May. Or should he go and if I feel ANY sort of pain in AM make him stay home? I am so confused! I don't have any friends or relatives nearby and am freaking out that I will go into labor and he will be 4 hours away! Oh and with my second son I lost my plug at 6AM, had contractions on and off throughout the day. So we decided to head to hospital at 5pm and he was born by 6:45! Hence my reasons for freaking out lol. So I figured you ladies could offer some opinions/advice :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Court I'm in a similar position myself. Hubby is supposed to go 10 hours away for training for two weeks next year. In my condition I need him to stay due to high risk and history of pre term labor. Like you, I have no friends or relatives nearby... All 7 hours away! In your case, if you know you will need him for you delivery then you might want to tell him to stick around... Only because he will be 6 hours away and you could deliver within that time frame especially since this isn't your first ;-) also think about who will keep your kids occupied if you do go... You shouldn't drive when in labor either. I think you would feel better knowing hubby is near especially since you are predicted to go early :):):) that's just my two cents, hope it helps girl :)


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Mizz! Yea that's what I've been thinking, I'm so scared that he will be gone and ill have the two kids. Luckily hospital is only 10 mins away!


----------



## padbrat

Yay Tour! Congrats on a girl!

Court this is my first so I am clueless! LOL

Amanda love the piccies! What a lovely girl you have!

Mizz your Christmas sounds great! Yummy food! Can I come! LOL

Well ladies I had my 20 wk scan and all seems to be good with baby.. had a little shock (understatement!!) when we discovered we are having a boy!!! Here he is...
 



Attached Files:







20w 1d.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Courtney917

Awwwww congrats padbrat!!!!!!! Welcome to team blue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Pad! 
You mean robinson, not me! As far as I know, my bump is still blue! :haha:
Although, I'll find out for sure on new years eve... xx

Congrats Robinson! 

20 weeks for us, what a milestone!


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad sure! The more the merrier! Lol have a preggo feast :) oh and big congrats on your baby boy!! :)

Ladies at 20 weeks post your belly bumps :) Amanda did and hers was very cute. I have 2 more weeks until I get to 20, but it is a great feeling to know you're half way there!! Plus I'm not super anxious about this being the delivery week last time. :) I've been keeping busy!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Big scan tomorrow!! pretty sure it's another boy so I'm preparing now. We will not be having anymore after this. I was in the ER last night with BH. Fun times! Got put on insulin today as well. Yea I need a break!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly what's BH?


----------



## MightyMom

BH = Braxton Hicks i.e. contractions that are not labor contractions :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

What she said... Braxton-Hicks :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. :)

Sorry that I don't pop in here much, I'll try to come by more often. :)

Just back from our 20w scan this morning.

Everything's looking great with my lady, all in normal ranges and most measurments a little bit on the bigger side, which makes me a happy mummy. One of the head ones was really big, but then the average and circumference are all perfect, so I recon it was just the measure was out by a mm or two. And her brain and stuff all looks great, so nothing to be worried about there. She was dancing about a LOT too - cheeky lady.

And thankfully this scan lady also said girl (we didn't tell her in advance) so it's lovely to have had 2 people say it! I get to keep all my pink bits and buy more! Heehee.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Iluv - sorry to hear you were in the ER, but hope it's all sorted now. I've been getting a few BH now and again, but I think it's pretty normal.

Pad - congrats on team blue! How wonderful. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol Kelly that's what I thought after I wrote lol :) see even if this is my third baby, I still get preggo brain and it gets worse each pregnant hahaha
I'm glad you are better now. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It's a boy!!! I had a feeling and it was confirmed. We got to see him yawning and sucking his thumb which was so neat! Everything looked good and he is measuring exactly to the day. My cervix was nice and long so no issue there. They will do another scan in 8 weeks because they want to keep a closer eye on his growth with me being on insulin now. I have already bought him several outfits today and need all the big stuff too since we got rid of everything! So glad things are okay and I got to see him today! He is moving all over the place now so I finally feel it! So blessed! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

20 weeks today!!

Here's my bump to celebrate. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/857B1872-8E4A-4211-AC84-4AC4B01F5B12-7621-00000E482CBF43EE.jpg


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly that's great news!!! I'm so happy things are really looking up for you :)your motherly instincts were right about your baby being a boy! Congrats!!

Cupcake your bump is adorable!! You have the baby bump for sure. :) thanks for sharing!

AFM- I'm getting through the scariest week for me... Two more days then I reach 19 weeks! Tomorrow is exactly the time I delivered last time :( But hubby is getting my mind off it and being super supportive! I feel very blessed:) 
Oh and I just sneezed so hard my stomach started hurting :( sucks.
Have a good weekend ladies!!! Hope all is well with everyone... Courtney, Pad, Robinson, Storm, Cgav, Manu, Mummytobe, Amanda and everyone else!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Iluv, congrats on your boy! 

Cupcake, your bump is GORGEOUS!! 

Here's mine...
 



Attached Files:







281387_144592479025173_1937611389_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Courtney917

Iluv congrats!

Glad everyone is doing well


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour your bump is beautiful!!! Awwww :) I can't wait to get to 20 weeks!

Thank you lovely ladies for posting 20 week bumps. You all look amazing :) mine will be up January 2nd


----------



## Courtney917

Aww can't wait to see yours Mizz!!! I'm really bad with bump pics and never take them lol.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Tour your bump is beautiful. :)

I have a sort of flabby bit in the middle of mine that's not quite popped yet. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks it will get pushed out. 

Feels really massive this evening though. Not sure how it'll continue to grow for another 20 weeks - I want to get big but the prospect is a little bit scary!!!


----------



## Tournesol

I think mine looks small in comparison to everyone else's, but I'm only just back up to my pre pregnancy weight after all the sickness! 
I'm feeling SO much better lately by the way, only been sick twice in the last week and a half! I feel liberated! 

Cupcake, you are bumpalicious!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Cupcake tour is right... You are bumpalicious! Perfect word :)


----------



## Tournesol

One of my friends announced on Facebook this morning that gave birth to a baby boy last night, she posted a beautiful photo of him too. 
Ever since my MC, it seems like everyone is pregnant or giving birth and although I was happy for them, I always had a horrible underlying jealousy, which I hated. 
Not this time though! I'm feeling so positive about this pregnancy now, that I only felt joy for my friend and extra excitement about meeting my own LO in May. It's really good to feel like this at last. 
There is still a little apprehension, I still haven't bought any baby stuff, just in case... I think I'll wait until after 24 weeks 

Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas12::xmas9:


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour I know what you mean... For me it's fear because today marks the exact time I have birth to my angel baby girl. But I feel excited to meet my baby in May and know that today won't end in an early delivery... I'm also waiting until after 24 weeks to buy stuff.
Merry Christmas and Happy Hoildays!! :)


----------



## Tournesol

Good positive thinking there Mizz! 
I really can't imagine how hard it must be for you today, stay strong hun xx


----------



## EMTAmanda

Sorry I've been gone ladies I've been preparing for Christmas like a mad woman!!! :-D not to mention I had a parent teacher conference with my 7 year old's teacher :-/ yesterday was a big day at our house... It was my oldest son's 7th birthday and my 13 month old got his very first hair cut! 

Hubby and me did the deed yesterday morning tho and I started cramping and my lady parts started hurting/burning so I'm pretty sure I have the beginning stages of a yeast infection :-/ so I am on 7 days worth of medicine now...there goes my plans to wear a sexy red night gown on Christmas eve night haha


----------



## EMTAmanda

Oh!!!! And lovely scan pad!!!!!


AND beautiful bumps ladies!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww Amanda that sucks! I'm still a little jealous because I've been on a no sex restriction because of my high risk and low lying placenta! And whaddaknow my sex drive is through the roof :( waaaahhhh.... LOL okay sorry about that, had a moment.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mizz I feel you my sex drive is CRAZY lately but I'm still uncomfortable this evening I can't decide what it is I just don't feel right down there...I am not sure if it's Braxton hicks or what but my cooch kinda burns/hurts and my stomach is achey like period crampy but mild and no back pain at all...I have an appointment te 26th so hopefully I can make it through the holiday! Mizz how do y'all cope with no booty?


----------



## MizzPodd

Lmao no booty!! Trust me its been very difficult but um let's just say I get creative ;) lol
But hopefully once I get to 24 weeks maybe we can again. I think it's been okay for us to accept because we know it is not safe for baby so that makes us not get angry and stuff. But we r sexually frustrated from time to time. But I improvise as much as I can... Tmi?

Oh and if those pains don't stop, go to hospital because that is kinda what I felt last time :( and I didn't think they were contractions since I had a natural birth with dd1 so I thought I would know for sure. I don't want to scare you, but I want you to know I felt similar stuff with dd2 around this time. I hope you start feeling better soon for Christmas!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I most definitely will mizz!

I had the most amazing dream last night. I dreamed that I was in labor and delivered a BEAUTIFUL healthy baby girl in a birthing tub at my birth center! It was amazing and PAIN FREE hahaha! Let's hope dreams come true! Then in my dream I was just loving on her and nursing her it was great! I can't wait until May! It' going to be the best days of my life seeing my boys with this new "other lady of the house" she started moving around a bit more last night which was nice because she was quite yesterday and it had me worried but I was busy busy busy all day long and I'm about to get up and get busy again. I hope all of you ladies have a splendid holiday! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda I'm glad you are feeling better!! Now those are the kind of dreams I love to have :):) I guess your daughter was rocked to sleep all day and once you settled down, she woke up lol that's how it is with me


----------



## padbrat

Just dropping by from lovely Cologne to say Merry Christmas ladies xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lovely bumps ladies! Finally got a few maternity outfits for Christmas! No more sore as heck jeans!!! That and Christmas day at my mom's, I pulled a muscle on the right side. Got up from the table and I about collapsed. It still hurts but not as bad. I know I pulled the uterine muscle with DS once but I can't remember that pain all these years later. Ouch!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad Happy Holidays to you as well :)

Kelly be careful missy!! I can attest to that pain, happened. Few weeks ago while I was trying to get into bed lol I know you're excited about the maternity clothes :) 

AFM- passed huge milestone... 18 weeks and 5 days! I'm 19 days + ladies!!! Baby is still cooking inside. But having unsteady pains so gonna get checked today when I go for my weekly shot.
I hope everyone had an enjoyable holiday! :)


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Mizzy! You must be feeling so relieved. 
Good luck getting those pains checked out, hopefully it's nothing xx


----------



## Courtney917

Aww thats great Mizz!!! Keep us posted, I am sure all is okay with baby :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yea Mizz! I hope they are keeping a good eye on you and prayers for a term baby!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/169289_10151148090432377_721452647_o.jpg

Bennett 17 weeks 4 days :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/456600_10151156148837377_762185794_o.jpg

Bennett belly 18 weeks 3 days :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Gorgeous bump Iluv. :)


And adorable scan picture of Mr Bennett too. :) xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you ladies! They said since hubby checked cervix and saw its still close then I should be fine but if it comes back go to labor and delivery floor so they can further evaluate. Hubby is great, he doesn't touch of course, but will look and let me know. I explained what it's supposed to look like lol I really wish I could make love to him dammit!! Lol

Kelly oomg omg! Your bump is gorgeous!!! And Bennett looks too cute... And snug. :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Midwife appointment yesterday was great! She said my 19 week ultrasound was perfect and they said my due date was may 3rd  so super exciting!!! We are going to get her infant carseat today!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm already shopping too Amanda! LOL Can't find a carseat I love yet though. Not enough boy choices!

Thanks Mizz! Do they measure your cervix ever at a scan?? They did mine last week and it was very reassuring. I've already started the BH's but with dh this week of course everything is fine!

Thanks Cupcake! :)


----------



## Tournesol

Iluv, gorgeous baby and gorgeous bump! :happydance:

Mizz, your hubby sounds wonderful, mine would freak out if I asked him to check my cervix! :haha: As for making love, he's scared to touch me unless it's to kiss my bump or shout "HELLO BABY" through my tummy! :haha: He's so nuts, good thing I love him! 

21w 2d now, it's getting so exciting, but I still can't really believe this is going to happen. We haven't bought anything yet! I think we'll wait for the January sales and try to get some bargains. 

I've got my anatomy scan on New years eve! Can't wait! I'll be on my own though sadly as OH is working. No matter, he can see the photos. 

BIG :hugs: to you all!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Felt him move on the outside tonight!!!! I so love it! <3


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I actually think I've pretty much done te shopping. Oops. Keep seeing good deals. Got our travel system and car seat a couple of weeks back when it was reduced as I had vouchers. 

We've gone a bit mad shopping today. Sooo many good deals on and we got money for Xmas and I won £100 on the premium bonds and we had £150 John Lewis vouchers left to spend so I just bought:

-Cot (down from £130 to £40 on kiddicare)
-Mattress
-Mattress protectors and sheets
-Bibs
-Medela Swing Breast Pump
-Spare bottles and parts for pump.
-Angelcare baby monitor
-Mummy Buggy Clip
Swaddle wrap thing
-2x totsbots nappies (in the sale would've been rude not to)


----------



## Tournesol

OMG Cupcake! You're so organised. 
There's so much to think about, I'd better get cracking!


----------



## MightyMom

Well I haven't been as good about buying while everything is on sale, but I did find a deal on the Diona Radian RXT car seat. It's normally about $330 but it was on sale for $235 plus the site offered $20 off so it was only $215 with free shipping. I'm so excited, it's rated 5-80lbs so it's like the only car seat we'll ever need! At least I got one thing checked off the list. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Tourney - it just sort of all fell together and was great offers. 

I wasn't going to get the cot until march. But it's the perfect size and 70% off and we had the money. So I couldn't really say no. 

Was the same with our pram and carseat. All on offers ending in December and I had vouchers that needed using. 

We've got loads of sorting and decorating and stuff to do in the house. 

On our spare room (which will be Bee's room) DH has a bookshelf filled to the brim with books. 

I want the shelves for baby stuff. So he's got to sort that out ASAP. And he has to convert our huge storeroom into a cat room and put in a cat flap to the store room. 

He needs to get cracking!!

MM - that's a great deal and a great carseat. 

Ours only does up to 22lb and is the carrier type. So we'll need a new one once she's a year or so.


----------



## Tournesol

Oh gosh, our baby room is currently the attic! It needs converting, which involves putting in sky lights, plaster boarding, carpeting, painting and general renovation! Eek! And now it's winter, so we really can't start bashing holes in the roof until spring, which doesn't leave us a lot of time before baby comes. 
I just don't think about it. Everything will be fine. :wacko:

Anyway, I plan to have baby in with us for the first few months at least. I want to get one of those co-sleeper cots with the drop down sides. They latch on to the side of the main bed, so that it's like co sleeping, but much safer and everybody still has their own space.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We're makin our own co-sleeper crib. :) Hopefully the one I ordered yesterday will work just fine. 

We're going to build it with 3 sides and then attach it to the side of our bed. 

All the proper cosleepers are sooo much money and I've seen a few blogs online where people have converted normal cots so I'm sure it'll work fine. :) 

I too love the thought of co-sleeping but am a little nervous so the sidecar cot is the perfect solution. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Almost took a spill tonight coming out of Bob Evan's!! Darn snow and ice! Never a dull moment! ;) 

I have bought this week the pack n play and the snugabunny bouncer. Still need a new carseat and thinking about getting a snap n go stroller and just getting a regular stroller later. Also a swing and highchair. We got rid of pretty much everything from the other 2 kids so I need a ton!! I have picked up some blue stuff here and there in the past week. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Why is it that all of the glider rockers I've seen are the same boring fabrics (or a really hideous fabric)?? I've seen the same boring beige, cream, sage, and pink or I'll see something that makes me cringe like sunshine yellow, denim, or red gingham. All I want is something I can purchase that I can use for reading after I'm done nursing. Something comfortable, like a mommy armchair. Do they even make those??

I'm so jealous of you ladies who get to makeover a whole room or attic. I live for DIY projects!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Baby girls infant carrier!
 



Attached Files:







DE23411A-A370-4C0C-844F-8DBAF28C3CC4-772-00000080BEDBDE5C_zps86d99338.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tournesol

Amanda, that is too cute!

MightyMom, you're very welcome to come and sort out the attic for me! :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Love the pink Amanda!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

OMG ladies... you are so organised... I am so crap!

So far I have bought a rather natty zebra print changing bag and a Hard Rock Cologne baby grow... that is it! Am quite scared of all the stuff we still have to get.. have no idea where to start...

*gulp


----------



## Tournesol

Pad, you're not alone. I haven't bought anything yet! Not even a baby gro! 

Had my scan this morning, but it was just a check up, not my anatomy scan. That's next week, I misunderstood. Darn my French! 
Anyway, saw baby, heard heartbeat and all is well! And it's still a boy, so maybe now I can start looking at team blue stuff...


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour lol we aren't having sex because I'm on a no sex order from doctor because of high risk stuff. But hubby would if he could!! Lol this is our third so he is comfortable but unfortunately we can't so...... Waaahhhh lol

Kelly they have been having me come in every two weeks for cervix checks... Until I am 24 months I think but depending on my check this week will determine if I have to keep going in every two weeks. But I love how thorough they have been. I get it checked and my anatomy scan this Thursday. :) hubby is finding out what the gender is but not me! I want to be surprised :)

AFM I don't wan to shop until after 24 weeks just because of what happened last time but we have all girl stuff still and the main expensive stuff we will need is a double stroller a bassinet and crib, and possibly carseat. All the little items are all ready for purchase but I'm not gonna buy them officially until close to 3rd tri. :):):):) I am so excited tho and can't wait because I have everything in my head that I can see for the new baby's room :):):):)

Happy New Years ladies!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

EMTAmanda said:


> Baby girls infant carrier!

Awe how cute is that!  two thumbs up!


----------



## MizzPodd

Yay I'm 20 weeks today!!! Halfway through!!! Soooo excited!!! Oh and hubby felt baby kick last night!!!


----------



## padbrat

Yay Mizz how amazing is that! My Hubby couldn't believe it when he felt baby kick for the first time... it really gives me hope. Hope it does for you too!

Tour am so pleased I am not alone lol.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Aww Mizz. How lovely that your DH felt baby. :) 

I've felt her twice from the outside now but no such lik for DH. 

It's rare she kicks hard enough so has really just been luck that my hand was there at the right moment. I have maybe 3 kicks a day where I think "oooh that would have been feelable" although last night I was getting hard ones in my cervix which was very weird!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Mizz! 

I've felt lots of kicks this past week, OH has felt a few. Baby was giving me some good hard kicks in bed this morning, as soon as OH put his hand there, baby stopped! 

Cupcake, those cervix kicks are so weird aren't they?!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mega weird!! Like it almost feels as if somethings coming out sometimes!

She's also taken to kicking my bladder too. It'd be nice if she could move her legs a little higher up really. ;)


----------



## Tournesol

Lol! 

I'm sure baby was break dancing on my bladder the other day! I was going to the loo all day, only when I got there I didn't really need to go.


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Mizz! My LO is def breech bc I feel all the kicks/jabs in my lower tummy lol. Happy New Year to everyone! I know it'll be a good year for all of us!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies! I was so happy too because he was so sure the baby wouldn't kick for him. With our first daughter she would always stop when he put his hands on my belly lol poor hubby... 

Is it just me or does anyone elses baby kick late at night and early morning the most?

Tomorrow is my anatomy scan!!! Hubby finding out but not me. I am praying for a healthy anatomy scan of baby  I'm soooo excited! :-D


----------



## Tournesol

Yes Mizz, mine too! Early morning and late evening, lots of movements! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Ooo yes Mizz! He wouldn't settle when I went to bed... he was dancing away in me! Hubby felt him kick too! He then had me up at 4.30am cos he was turning and wriggling so much he woke me up and then wouldn't settle...

I have a feeling this is a sign on things to come for me! LOL


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour and pad I'm glad I'm not alone! Lol
Pad yes this is a little taste of what is to come but trust me you are going to be shocked at how little hours you'll need once baby is here. Your body just adapts to the no sleep with new born process. But I know we all will go thru anything for our future babies :)

When I wake up in the middle of the night sometimes I can feel the baby's body sitting on one side kind of poking out and then it'll move right when I try to feel lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Here's my 20 week mama belly! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MizzPodd

Tried to turn it right side up... Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tournesol

Beautiful bump Mizz! xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Great pic Mizz!!! :)


----------



## Courtney917

Adorable Mizz!


----------



## MizzPodd

My anatomy scan for baby went well. Tech said baby looked good. Still sent scan to radiologist of course so I guess I will hear something? Checked my cervix and it short again :( 2.5 cm.... Anything over 2 cm is okay but because I was at 4 cm a few weeks ago, and based on my pre term labor I was put on complete bed rest until my next appt which is next Tuesday on the 8th. So we are putting our daughter in daycare for the first time :( I'm so sad though because my baby won't be with me during the day anymore. I know she will love it though lol :D
Um I had to cancel my echo appt with cardiology since I'm bed rest so I I have to ask my ob doc about rescheduling once he checks me on Tuesday. Ladies please keep me in your thoughts.... I pray that my cervix gets long again from being on bed rest. 
We have to make it we just have to. My baby looked beautiful and healthy and happy. We got over the 18 weeks milestone so I just know we can get to 24 weeks... And then 28 and then 32 at least. That's my goal to get to 32- 36 weeks.

I hope you all are doing good and keep doing good.:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Aww Mizz :(. Take it easy, rest up. Your daughter will LOVE daycare!!!! My son has always loved going! Keep us posted and you will be in my thoughts <3


----------



## Tournesol

Thinking of you Mizz. Your daughter will have a blast at day care, you take it easy xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies:) Here's my little baby boo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MizzPodd

Ugh!! I don't know y it keeps posting upside down and stuff!


----------



## Courtney917

Aww!


----------



## Tournesol

Lovely picture x


----------



## Tournesol

Girls!! I just SAW my belly move! That was so strange!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Praying for you mizz!!! 

So I've been at doctors appointments pretty much since yesterday with what I thought was a uti...turns our my strong urge to urinate all the time is because my sugar is elevated :-/ so I've been to the midwife, reg doc, hospital for labs, back to the reg doc, and to my counselor...I'm exhausted!!! I did finally find our crib bedding for the little one but I haven't had a chance to order it yet  I also picked out my diaper bag and double stroller :-D sooo exciting! And today after eating an orange my whole belly was just a moving all around!


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda I hope everything turns out okay with the results. Wow I know you must be exhausted but very happy to get some big items purchased! I'm starting at 24 weeks and can't wait


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour isn't it amazing?! It makes your pregnancy sooo real! Just wait until you start seeing body parts poking out, you will love it. I enjoyed feeling dd1 little foot because she always had it poking out or her little bottom would be poking out lol it was cute!


----------



## padbrat

Awww Mizz lovely scan piccie! Are you still team yellow?

Amanda... what a day you have had! At least you know why now... how annoying though.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hey Pad- Yes, I am def still team yellow! Hubby knows, his mom knows, and my close friend knows. My older brother, mother, and I do not want to know. lol I promise you guys I will not break! I am determined to find out when it is time to deliver... speaking of... I am trying not to, but I keep thinking about what if I deliver early again? I pray it will be after 24 weeks at least, but how do I get the thought out of my head?


----------



## EMTAmanda

Ugh I have a cold or virus and feel awful and am at the point of just wanting to cry now because I feel so bad and I swear it seems like every single time I feel bad "so does hubby" I want a damn sick day of my own! Sorry but I'm just overwhelmed


----------



## ILuvBabies200

More BH's today. In so much pain and seriously want to cry. Hoarse voice too probably because dh has been a complete jerk since he went back to work. :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Iluv and Amanda. Hope you both feel better soon. 

My little lady is so active lately. Which is wonderful other than she's taken to kicking me in the cervix which is pretty unpleasant! Cheeky girl. I'd rather that than not feel her, although I hope we feet move away from down there before she's too much stronger! 

DH is having a rare day out with friends today so I'm having a mega-nesting day which I'm enjoying. :)

Got loads done already and just popped out and treated myself to lovely bread and salad for lunch so I'm looking forward to that once I've cleared out my dressing table in the bedroom. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda i hope you start feeling better soon chick! isnt it your luck that hubby gets sick too:( :hugs:

Kelly I'm sorry hubby is being difficult. You were in such a happy spirit the last week or so; he needs to focus more on keeping you stress FREE!! :hugs: you're carrying his baby after all so it's only fair right. :-/

Cupcake oooooh I'm envious! Hubby will be setting stuff up again due to my best rest. But I have been going crazy saving everything I want on my baby registry! I'm sooo excited to start buying some things! I have the carseat, double stroller and crib picked out. I have other stuff to but those are the big ticket items... My baby likes to kick my cervix and bladder too lol wow babies truly are strong little beings:)

Afm- Had to go to labor an delivery last night because of the previous stuff I posted about. So everything was okay ladies!!!! Said my cervix was 3cm!!! And closed! Bed rest is helping I think, so I'm still on total bed rest until my Tuesday appt and I'll go from there. Probably staying in it for remainder of pregnancy but this happened with dd1 because of pre eclampsia and other stuf so I am not gonna be surprised if that's what the doc decides next Tuesday. Oh and I'm doing the fun 24 hr protein jug so they can screen me for pre eclampsia due to a slightly elevated blood pressure. I know it sounds sucky but I would rather deal with this again than have preterm labor. I figure it is the lesser of two evils right now; well until I get to the third tri ;)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

That's the spirit Mizz. X

It must be hard being on bed rest. But if its the right thing for you and baby then it's what you need to do. :)

Well done you for being so postive. Xxxx

I think my cleaning urge is wearing off now. Lol. 

Done kitchen, bathroom, our bedroom and sorted the recycling. 

Will have a little break and then I have one tiny corner of the lounge left (all my knitting stuff ends up in a mess when I dig through it to find stuff) and then I think I'll treat myself and sew some baby wipes.


----------



## MizzPodd

Cupcake thanks hun! :) wow you have covered a lot, you really have been nesting! And I know it will be back in the third tri lol hey and there's nothing wrong with taking a break especially after all of that!
Since I'm immobile right now, I wanted make a baby blanket for little one but I have never done it before. Can you direct me on what I need and so forth? Lol sorry if its a lot to ask... I just want something fun and interesting to do.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Did you want to knit or crochet or sew?

For knitting and crochet then the best help you can find to learn is YouTube. :) I've only been doing it for a few years and most of my knowledge is from YouTube videos and I'm pretty good now. :)

Then all you'll need it some DK yarn in whichever colours you like and knitting needles or a crochet hook. :)

Best size for DK weight is about 4mm needle/hook. It's a good size for learning as well. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

I want to crochet one and knit one :) YouTube is a good place to learn how to DIY :) thanks. When hubby goes out again I'll ask him to pick up the supplies.
Since I don't know the sex, I will do a light green and yellow one. Then the other will be baby blue and some type of orange color?


----------



## EMTAmanda

Ugh my throat hurts sooooo bad today!!! Guess I need some ice cream! Haha!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have no voice! Laryngitis most likely... Lordy.. no yelling at the kids! LOL


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda and Kelly you too are going through it you poor dears!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Okay so we are having our third boy and have thought of three names so far. We go for non traditional names, our first son is named Makhias (name of a town in Maine...spelt Machias...I changed spelling) Winter (mother's maiden name) and second is Emerson (from Ralph Waldo Emerson) Nathaniel (from author Nathaniel Hawthorne). Here's whats on list for new baby, please, please, please give some honest opinions and some ideas for middle names would be great!!!!

1) Sylas (first name of author that wrote history of town we moved from)
2) Xavier (just like name, lol)
3) Timaeus (from Plato's dialogues)
4) Sebastian (DH doesn't like this name at all).
5) Tobias (but this rhymes with my oldest son, Makhias, lol and I don't like Toby as a nickname).
6) Zayden

I am going crazy trying to figure it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all your thoughts


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I like Sylas Courtney! :)

Update on me....

20 week at MFM

My weight was in kilos so I forgot to ask to have them convert it. Very minimal gain though if I did. The red patches he said are a reaction to the preservative in the insulin. So they switched me brands. But I guess it's more common with the one I just picked up! May be dealing with this for a while. It looks like I've been beat up a bit. Baby HB was 140. He is all over the place now and I love it! They are going to start monthly growth scans. I go back in February for the 1st one. Makes me nervous. Just want to get him here safely. Anyhow... that's about it! OB next week! Hope they start measuring my stomach. It's odd nobody has done that done yet....


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks:) I am leaning towards Sylas Alexander. Glad things are going well with you. They haven't started measuring my tummy either. I have my 24 week appt on Friday, I will see if they do it then.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I love the name Sylas. :)

Lots of really lovely names on here.

We're keeping ours to ourselves I'm afriad. X


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks :)


----------



## Tournesol

I had my anatomy scan at last! Everything is perfect and baby was moving around so much that it took over an hour! 
Here he is at 22 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







Baby 08 01 12 083.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tournesol

Courtney, I like Sylas too, but it kind of sounds like Makhias as well. 
I really like Xavier and Zayden, with those you have 3 really different names x


----------



## Courtney917

Do you think it sounds silly having a Makhias and Sylas? I am so worried people will look at me strange, lol. I like Xavier as well, DH hates Zayden so I guess that one is out lol.


----------



## Tournesol

No, it doesn't sound silly at all, they just sound quite similar to me, whereas Xavier is really different. It sounds like a good strong name!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Tour. I have to talk to DH again, he keeps telling me"we have time to figure out a name!" My response is always...."you never know when baby will come!!!!!" It's like he ceases to realize sometimes babies come MUCH sooner then expected lol. My friend have birth to her son at 25 weeks, so that always stays in my mind lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

I love Zayden but your hubby already ruled that out lol

AFM- so my cervix is dilating on the inside; baby's head is in the funnel part :(:(:( but since I've been on bed rest my cervix has lengthened! From 2.5 to 3 to 3.7 cm as of today's check. So they think its getting lengthening from me being on bed rest. So I am on it until delivery.... Oh and I was diagnosed with pre eclampsia today... Hes concerned because how high the levels were and because its so early on for me to be having this. Borderline severe but since baby scan showed my baby growing right on time, he says maybe mild. If baby was smaller than he would suspect severe pre eclampsia. Um I am overwhelmed but staying as calm as possible because I cannot afford to be stressed! We are praying to get to 24 weeks right now....
The problem is that for some reason my body wants to go into labor super early again, and docs said it has nothing to do with my cervix... My cervix is well functioning lol 
Ladies please pray for me and little baby to get to at least 28-30 weeks. I'm praying that I just get to 24 weeks right now and the baby doesn't go down further :(


----------



## Courtney917

Oh Mizz, you poor thing. I'm so sorry things are happening this way, I just Want to reach out and hug you<3. I'm praying for you and baby. It's a good sign that cervix is lengthening, means your body is fighting to keep baby in. If its any consolation, a friend of mine had issues with preterm labor. She was on bedrest from 18 weeks on with her son. He was born at 25 weeks, spent a couple months in NICU and now is a happy, healthy little guy that will turn a year old on the 10th. I'm sure if baby is born at 24-25 weeks he/she will be healthy. Hang in there <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Prayers Mizz! Was so hoping for you to avoid this! :(


----------



## Tournesol

Thinking of you Mizz, hang in there, everything will be fine xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh Mizz :(

Sending all my thoughts to you. Xxxxx I'm surebaby will hang in there for a few more weeks. xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies. My ob nurse reassured this morning explaining that my prolapsed uterus is pressing down cervix which is causing the funneling. And it explains why me being on bed rest is lengthening cervix. My uterus isn't able to fall down on my cervix! :) I'm so grateful I don't have IC. And that bed rest is resolving many current issues... Cervix, pre eclampsia, and heart condition. Resting truly is keeping me going strong with my pregnancy! Our men should be worshiping the ground we walk on after dealing with creating a precious life for almost a year lol


----------



## robinson380

MizzPodd said:


> Thanks ladies. My ob nurse reassured this morning explaining that my prolapsed uterus is pressing down cervix which is causing the funneling. And it explains why me being on bed rest is lengthening cervix. My uterus isn't able to fall down on my cervix! :) I'm so grateful I don't have IC. And that bed rest is resolving many current issues... Cervix, pre eclampsia, and heart condition. Resting truly is keeping me going strong with my pregnancy! Our men should be worshiping the ground we walk on after dealing with creating a precious life for almost a year lol

so happy for you. Yay good news.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

That's good to hear Mizz! Although bed rest scares me having other kids at home. We moms tend to be supermom and try and do it all.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies
Had to go to hospital because of leaking watery fluid...I went in yesterday and they checked for contractions and leaking. Doc said I was fine and I still had plenty of fluid around baby he said its normal discharge but it was good for me to come in since it was watery and plus me having early labor dd2. Baby is fine . So today I have to go for my shot on my butt lol fun! And then get CBC because I have history of gestational thrombocytopenia with all pregnancies. If I have it again (which nurse already told me I probably do based on last platelet count, I won't have to worry about dvt being on bed rest because my blood will be so thin. If I don't have it then they will be giving me advice on how to prevent blood clots from being on bed rest for 4 months. I kinda hope I have the blood disorder agin just because I didn't have to worry about that with dd1. However, I can't get epidural but I'm fine with that because I've given natural births both times and want to do it again call me crazy lol

Oh and I know what you mean Kelly! Doing too much landed me on complete bed rest again! My daughter had first day of day care... I was a mess because we've never been apart for a whole ever since she's been born. She of course loved it but now I'm at home alone in a room with four walls all day lol I'm used to it since this happened with dd1. But the difference was I wasn't a parent yet and now that I am I think about her all day and miss her lol


----------



## manuiti

Helloooo ladies! So sorry I've been MIA. Hubby's been home and we had the most fantastic time together. He made it to a scan and saw his son's bits - which he was very proud of! lol - and he also got to feel baby kick too which was great. I had a bad cold most of the time he was home which totally sucked but it was fab having him around to look after me. Now I've just got a bit of a cough left over but otherwise all better thankfully. I make 22 weeks today and baby is moving around loads which is really reassuring and I've stopped using my doppler now. But I haven't forgotten, here's my 20 week bump pic. 

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/20weekbump_zpsa7ec5112.jpg

Mizz - huge hugs to you hun. Hang in there. :hugs::hugs:

Tour - I saw my tummy move for the first time on Monday and it hasn't stopped since! :happydance: It's so cool, but very weird at the same time.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
:hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

Poor Mizz, I really do feel for you! I was on bed rest for a few weeks with MS and that was bad enough! 
Hang in there honey, not long to go, time will fly. 

Hey Manu, long time no see! And sporting a beautiful bump too! Doesn't it feel great to actually 'look' pregnant now! 
Look like you live in a beautiful place too, judging by the scenery behind you... 

I think I've FINALLY stopped throwing up! I thought it would never end! I was starting to wonder if it was going to carry on after the baby was born and I'd have morning sickness forever! 
But it seems to have stopped and I can't tell you how much I'm enjoying eating! 
Just in case any of you missed the last one I posted, here is another amazing little 3D scan pic! (Someone suggested I should photoshop a beer bottle on to the one on the left! Naughty! I had to laugh though)
 



Attached Files:







Baby 08 01 12 066.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu thank you :) nice to hear from you and glad you had a great time with hubby :) your bump is beautiful! Thank you for remembering to post your bump :) isn't so great to feel baby move? Lets you know this real!

Tour thanks! You are so right about time flying by. Soon I'll be 6 months and then only 3 months left!! I can't wait to get to last trimester :D omg tour your baby is so cute! Just wanna kiss the little cheeks:D I hope to be able to get the 3D ultrasound at 28 weeks (hope I'm allowed to leave bed to do that tho) I'm estatic that your morning sickness has stopped! Make sure you enjoy some of your cravings now that you can!  you deserve it.


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you sweetie! 

I'm seriously in to ice cream at the moment, just devoured nearly a whole tub of Ben and Jerry's! Oops! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Hey! Welcome back Manu!! So nice to see you and your lovely tidy bump! How great that you have been pampered with Hubby taking care of you! I have to say my Hubby has been great too... though he has just told me that he may be on exercise at the end of April... I was like... hmmmm I think not! That is when baby could come.

Tour what great scan piccies... had to laugh at the beer comment! Hhahaha

Mizz you just rest up! Grow baby and cervix!

I am thinking of having a baby n bump photos done... anyone else had them previously? Only problem is all the fragmin bruises all over my stomach.. hmmmm


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour now that's more like it! You should be enjoying ice cream finally!!!

Pad thanks dear! I honestly have no clue what baby and bump pics are. Lol I've yet to explore everything on this site. But it sounds like fun to me so go for it if you can! :) and sweetie the bruises are okay because you have a beautiful baby growing behind them :hugs: wear them proud!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

sorry ive not been about .. im now only expecting one and due on 17th
we have another little boy cooking :-D!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Hi BabyDeacon :hi:

Pad, it did cross my mind to get those photos done, but I don't much like being photographed. Unless I've been on the wine, which obviously I haven't lately! :haha:
That reminds me, my boss gave me and each of my colleagues a bottle of special edition Laurent Perrier champagne! Gutted I can't drink it!! 

Mizz, baby n bump pics are when you get professional photos of your bump throughout your pregnancy and then of the baby when it's born. I believe... That's right isn't it Pad?


----------



## padbrat

Tour you are bang on the money hun! I know what you mean about gifts you can't have... I got given a very expensive bottle of red wine... and some lovely champers... can I have it? Nope... but will be great to celebrate with once our babies have arrived!!

Awww Mizz I love your comment about wearing my bruises with pride... made me smile and cry xx

Welcome Baby! I am team blue too!


----------



## manuiti

Go for it Pad! Hubby & I did a photo shoot at 20 weeks. You don't have to bare your bump if you're not comfortable. It didn't even occur to me, so my bump is under clothing in all the shots, though my tops were fairly fitted so it shows up nicely. We're going to do another one when hubby's back again and then another after baby's born.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks tour! That really does sound cool :) it would create nice memories:)

Pad awwww :hugs: I think you should get the pics, that way one day you'll be able to look back at them and remember your miracle growing big and strong :D even tho we don't feel beautiful pregnant sometimes (I feel like that at times lol) I've never known of something more beautiful then creating a life inside your own :) now I'm going to get teary eyed!

Welcome BabyD!!!


----------



## robinson380

I want to get bump pics taken too. When do you ladies think would be best....I think probably to wait closer to full term.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Sorry I have been MIA girls this cold has been horrible!!! We are also trying to buy a bigger house and I found one I love but hubby won't get on the same page so out of frustration I ordered her crib set and changing pad cover today hahaha! I've seriously cried all day between emotions and stress from the house shopping I needed some major retail therapy. Now I feel much more sane...lol!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Amanda, you poor thing! Looking for houses is stressful at the best of times...
Are you getting over your cold now? x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Changed my insulin this week and my sugars have been awful!!! Ug I hate this!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I am a little tour I still have a lot of congestion but my throat doesn't feel as bad. Hubby and I are going to do another walk through today of the house and hopefully submit an offer. I just wish he would hurry up because I want to decorate the nursery!!!! Lol! I am getting into super nesting mode! I want all her things ready like NOW! Haha I'm loving it!

We are having a meet and greet party for the day after we get home from the birth center so our families can meet baby girl  I am so excited I picked out her outfit for that today too! Haha!


----------



## padbrat

Robinson I was thinking about when as well... as I don't want to be hugely pregnant in my piccies and as I am big already I am a bit worried about it.. I am thinking I will have it done beginning of March - so 7 months.

Amanda I am suffering the snot monster with ya... pah... happy house hunting!

Hey Tour and Iluv!

Well after months of denial and not wanting to announce or buy anything I think Hubby has finally accepted he may be a Dad! He is announcing to all who don't know... and has been out spending more money today! We got bedding for the cot, 2 sleep bags, a hooded bath towel and mitt and some sleep suits... He has gone baby shopping mad lol!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly sorry to hear that :hugs: how often do you have to take the insulin? 

Amanda I have my fingers and toes crossed that you get your offer accepted!! Must be super stressful but exciting! :) nesting is great isn't it?? Gives you a great reason to shop for baby stuff lol 
Hope your cold gets completely better before you move!

AFM- platelets were 97000 which I expected so I think I have the blood disorder again. I'm happy tho because that means I don't have to worry about blood clots or dvt while on bed rest. But I was told they transfer you out to high risk hospital once you get below 70000:( bittersweet because I will be at the place I delivered dd1 and they have a great nicu if baby comes early (I pray I get to full term). But it's so far and I wouldn't get to see my hubby and daughter until the weekends:(
I have appt next Thursday to go over future plan of care. I pray that baby hasn't funneled anymore since last week!

Oh and my birthday is tomorrow Shhhh.... What can I do on bed rest?? Lol 

Have a great weekend ladies:)


----------



## padbrat

Mizz so long as you get the care you need that is the most important thing right xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad you're right :) I'd do anything for my rainbow baby


----------



## manuiti

And good on you Mizz for seeing the silver lining (i.e. no worries with dvt & clots) in all this. :hugs:

Amanda - hope you feel better soon hun, being ill & preggo is no fun at all.

Pad - yay for hubby getting excited about baby. :thumbup: And fx'd for the house - stressful but so exciting too!

Iluv - I'm so sorry you're going through this hun, doesn't sound like fun. 

Oh and Tour, I'm so glad you've stopped throwing up, it was nice enough at 12 weeks, but this must be such a good feeling for you. 

Afm - anyone else having a bump growth spurt? My waistline has expanded by a 1/2 inch in the past 6 days!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I take the insulin nightly. This brand just doesn't seem to be doing it. Getting frustrated. That and dh and the kids got to have pizza tonight and I so can't have it. Booo!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Yes Manu! My bump suddenly got huge! But then yesterday, it seemed to have deflated lol! I guess he must have changed position.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So do we have a count on who all is having what??? I am on another forum for babies due in May/June and it's mainly boys!!


----------



## Tournesol

:blue:


----------



## manuiti

:blue:


----------



## MizzPodd

:yellow:

It's my birthday! :cake:


----------



## Courtney917

I'm having a boy;-). Happy Birthday Mizz!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Court!


----------



## padbrat

Pickle is Team Blue too!! 

I think there is a poll in second tri board and that shows slightly more boys expected overall too.

Mizz hope you are having a very restful... but lovely Birthday! x

Manu my waistline is HUGE!!!! Hubby measured around what was my waist last night and I am a whopping 45.5 inches!! So I have put on 22lbs and 15.5 inches around my waist in 24 weeks! What a porker!

And... Happy V Day to me and Pickle!!! Wahoooo!!


----------



## cgav1424

So many boys!!! But we're :pink:!!!

Happy birthday Mizz!

Pad - happy V day!!! Simply over the moon for you, chick! xx


----------



## Courtney917

Happy V day Pad!


----------



## Courtney917

Just thought I would share this with you ladies, as it really pissed me off (a bit of a rant). I went to my 24 week appt on Friday and dr asked me how I was feeling? I was like well since my son kicked me 3 weeks ago I have been having a lotof pressure and some cramping. I also said that I was a little upset bc I called the office when it happened and no one asked for me to come in so I can be checked out. You know what her reply was?!?!?!? "Well even if it was the start of preterm labor at 21 weeks there would be nothing we could do to stop it anyway." Ummmm excuse me??? I was so pissed. There's 8 doctors at the office and there's no telling who will be on call when I go into labor. I DO NOT want her in the delivery room, especially after that reply, it actually scares me and I don't know what her medical decisions would be if faced with an emergency situation. I am going to express my concerns and utter disgust when I go for my 28 week appt. She also have me the script for my glucose test and a follow up syphilis test??? Have you ever heard of that?? I didn't have syphilis at last round of blood work so why would I all of a sudden get it??? I am so annoyed :/.


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad- honey you are fine! Don't worry about that because women gain different amounts for different reasons... And for some like me it's a lot water weight so I wouldn't even worry. If you're a porker than so am I! Hehehe ;) I know I've put on some good weight! Lol 
Big :hugs: for making it to V Day! Happy V day!!!

Court- I'm so sorry you are dealing with a straight up bitch doctor. That's stupid for her to say that to you and with me having delivered early that pwrsonally pisses me off! To put your mind at ease, there are different interventions they can do. There is medicine that helps stop contractions... There are the steroids that they would give you in case baby was born at 23 plus weeks. Two rounds of them. There is also emergency cerclauge a to stitch your cervix back together...!sweetie there is always hope and don't let that ignorant doctor tell you otherwise. I hope you avoid her the rest of your pregnancy. And bug the hell outta them because your child is worth it; if they get annoyed then of well! Lol sorry I got passionate about this because I delivered early and my doctors tried everything so you damn well deserve that too. Huge huge :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Mizz:). I was in shock that she said that bc I knew of all the interventions so it made me nervous that she would even say that!!! Then she said "well if you want I can check your cervix or put you on a monitor." I told her to forget it. I was so upset. I am thinking of going to a different hospital if she is on call when I go into labor as I don't trust her and rather a resident deliver my baby! I am so disgusted!! WHat's sad is the other doctors are amazing, so I don't want to leave the office. Oh and she also said "you don't seem happy with our practice, maybe you should go to another office." Seriously??? Grr sorry for the rant it just irritates me:/.


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm glad you know your options already! And that there are great doctors there despite that one. How silly of me, this isnt your first, of course you know that stuff! excusey preggo brain :)
Are you allowed to make sure your appointments are with the other doctors besides her? That way you can still stay. And then if she is on call maye go somewhere then? :) and let it out because u and baby boy doesn't need that unwanted stress. :hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

Happy birthday Mizz! I hope you're being spoilt with lots of presents and lovely things! 

Courtney, sorry you got such a bitch doctor! How unprofessional! I really hope you can sort it out and don't have to see her again xx


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies. I'm happy I'm not the only one that thought her response was appalling and unprofessional. I do think I'll go to another hospital if she's on call....or ill find out how long she is on call for and hopefully when it comes time for baby to arrive she will be off Lmao. I want to tell other doctors that I do not want her there....and make that clear to them. Maybe resident doctor can take over of she is on call? I have to talk to them to figure all of this out bc it makes me nervous lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks tour! Hubby has been so sweet all day and just went to pick up my craving food for lunch. I've been fighting wanting some bourbon chicken and rice from our local mall but he went to get it anyway :) I'm finally getting my craving lol

Court- And that's completely fine. Actually it's a good idea but I can understand the nervous feeling. Things will get better dont worry! You're already over the halfway mark!

AFM: so I know we all have other forums we post in, but this is my favorite and most loyal group. So thank you ladies for always being around when I need you :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Happy Birthday Mizz! 

Happy V day Pad! Can't wait to get there myself. 

Court - I'm so sorry you had that experience with that doctor. I want to come over and give her a good slap for you. :growlmad:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Manu. It's funny bc right after that she checked babies heart and I swear she simply found my racing heart and not babies bc I was shaking with angry. I held back so much bc my son was with me lol.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Happy birthday mizz!!!!!!!!

Well yesterday we took my father in law with us to view the house a 2nd time and it's official! Tomorrow we are starting the price negotiation!!!! We are submitting our offer! I am so excited!!!  when we finally move I can start painting and nesting properly and get everything ready for baby!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Courtney-I've been to the ER twice with BH's and I got the same response from both my OB and the doctor on call. Nothing they can do... I mean I'm sure there was attitude but they are right about that. :( I do have one OB in my group that I seriously can't stand. I've seen her twice with my previous kids and I always prayed she wasn't on call when I delivered! UG!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Love the little storks for who is having what! LOL We are definitely team blue. :)


----------



## Courtney917

Some dr simply don't have bedside manners! Actually at 20 weeks there are things they can do. They can order bed rest, cerclage, steroids etc. It's terrible the way some of these people treat patients:-(. Oh well, I'm 25 weeks so now they can't use that excuse anymore lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Yep court. That partially why I'm on bed rest. To stop cervix from dilating fronted inside. I really pray baby has stopped funneling... Bedrest has also helped my cervix to lengthen again because before it was 2.5cm and now its 3.9cm!!!! Ill see if anything changed at this weeks appt!


----------



## Courtney917

Keep us posted ,I am sure all this rest will make baby stay put for a while:). What day is your appt?


----------



## MizzPodd

I will! It is this thursday


----------



## EMTAmanda

That's great news mizz!!! Hopefully baby is all snug and not in such a hurry now  

We submitted our offer and they counter offered an amount we are willing to pay but we are going to counter offer one more time to see if we can get the price down a little lower  I can't believe this may actually happen for us! I'm already planning paint scemes! Baby girls crib bedding should arrive this week too!!! So many exciting things going on lately!


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Amanda! That's all very excited, we just bought our house last year!!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MizzPodd

Woohoo Amanda!! Exciting and congrats! You are being a super mom doing all of this right now and being preggos:) you go girl!


----------



## manuiti

Fab news Amanda! Keep us all posted how your counter offer goes - so exciting!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thanks girls!!!! I feel sooooo much better this pregnancy than my last so I just wanna go, go, go! I was on bed rest a lot with my last so I am taking full advantage of my good health this time  we counter offered this evening and now we are just waiting for a reply


----------



## EMTAmanda

The 27th of this month is our angel due date :-( it doesn't seem real that I should be having a baby this month...it seems like yesterday that we were on the ultrasound table with that gut feeling that something wasn't right and when I mentioned it she confirmed it. 

It hurts but I'm sure it would be much harder of we weren't blessed with a kicking baby girl


----------



## MizzPodd

:hugs: big big big :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie I know it's hard. It feels like I wrote those words... I think it was easier for me in December because I have a little one growing inside. Just take it day by day an know you have your special guardian angel watching over you. :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Big hugs hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs: It's not an easy time getting past the due date.

Our little girl was due just after Christmas. It was a somber day for me but it was made a lot easier knowing that she'd had Turner Syndrome and would have had such a terribly hard life if she had made it. And again being pregnant with our little man also made it a little easier again.

Hang in there. 
xx


----------



## Courtney917

Aww it is difficult. I had 4 losses back to back, I suppose I became slightly numb to all of it:-/. I don't even know all of the due dates but it does scare me that if I ever try to become pregnant again I will have same trouble. I am so blessed to have this lo in my tummy right now, as we all are. It just means we will treasure these babies so much as we remember the little ones that didn't make it<3


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww court you are very strong too... And Manu. Hell we all are strong to keep going after losses. The hardest thing is losing a child. 2013 is our year girls and we will all be gushing over our rainbow babies in only a few more months :D


----------



## Courtney917

Couldnt agree more!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Our house is officially under contract!!!! :-D I can't believe it! We should be moving at the end of February if everything goes as planned!  

On a lighter note: what's everyone craving lately? I just want to eat everything and I can never get that "full" feeling...hopefully I can slow down so I don't pack on the pounds!


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Amanda!!!


----------



## manuiti

Hell yeah Mizz, we're all amazing! :flower:

Great news Amanda! :happydance:

I've not had any cravings since I got over my ms, nothing more than how I was before I got pregnant. lol 

My thing at the moment is trouble sleeping. I toss and turn all night long thanks to getting really restless arms and legs at night. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## MizzPodd

Amanda I have wanted a lot of the same foods and when I'm full I still want to eat but I know my stomach is too full lol I love cereal and ice cream! Lol

Manu yes yes yesssss!!! Except I'm having hip and leg pain like crazy!!!


----------



## Courtney917

My arms get restless at night its terrible! If I get woken up at all in the middle of the night I can't get back to sleep. I'm basically functioning on about a good 3 hours a night....guess its good practice for when baby arrives lol.


----------



## manuiti

Courtney917 said:


> guess its good practice for when baby arrives lol.

That's what I keep telling myself as well! lol But if I take a nap in the middle of the day, there's no problem and I nap just fine. Weird.


----------



## Courtney917

Am I nuts for changing doctor's this late?? I don't like the care I am receiving at my current office and feel like I am just a number as opposed to a patient. I found an office that I did go to once and it's small, just two doctors so you get to know them more personally, which is how things should be when your expecting a baby!! Any opinions?


----------



## MizzPodd

You aren't in last tri yet so as long as you give them your relevant medical info, I say go for it! You don't want dread giving birth and doc appts becuz this should be a happy time for you!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Court: I'd definitely switch if you're not happy!!! I wish I would have met my midwife when I had my first son! I absolutely love her! I have her personal cell phone number, she encourages me to bring my family along, she is awesome with my 7 year old autistic son, and the birth center is beautiful! You should love who's bringing your new child into the world! They should treat you like a princess not a cow on the way to the slaughter house!


----------



## Courtney917

Lol a cow to the slaughter house. That's how they make me feel. Nothing is positive. I just went to fill out a record release form so they could fax it to the new place and was told it could take 1-2 weeks bc they use an outside document center. Seriously?!? I'm like well I'm going to a new doctor and can't make an appt until they get my records. The secretary said she'll mention that to The service center. Ru kidding?!? I've only been there since September so my record isn't even that long!! I'm going to call new Dr office tomorrow and see if they can get me in while they wait for my records. The entire process is entirely ridiculous. We just moved to Pennsylvania from NY and so far I'm not so happy with the medical care here....Grr lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Court it sounds like they r being a holes on purpose. I can't wait until you get outta that stupid place


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks, me too:-(. Hopefully the other office will be able to take me before records come, I just want to make sure I get my 28 week appt in.


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm excited for you court! You r right around the corner getting to last tri! :) I'm 6 weeks away... Seems so far lol


----------



## Courtney917

I know!! I can't believe it. It's going sooo fast! Can't wait to hear how things are going for you tmrw! How's your daughter doing with school?


----------



## MizzPodd

She's loving daycare! She comes back so happy everyday :D and she likes to cuddle with me more. She missed her mommy :) even tho I can't lift her up, she climbs on the bed and comes to lay by me... So cute 
I can't wait for my appt tomorrow either. I will update after! Hope cervix is good and long!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Courtney you can demand that they give you your records and you can personally hand them over to the new office it is against hippa laws for them not to give you your medical records when requested!


----------



## Courtney917

Really? I tried this and they told me that even with my request it still takes up to 2 weeks. I am going to wait until tomorrow and call the new office. If they still don't have the records I am going to first make an appointment with them then demand them from the old office. I don't get why they can't simply print out my chart and give it to me...I know I will have to pay a fee but they act as if they don't have access to it. Ir makes no sense.


----------



## Courtney917

Mizz, I am so happy that DD LOVES daycare:). I am anxious to know how your appt went today!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

They can not keep your medical records from you! I hate your old doctors office and I'm not even there!!! Ugh I hate offices like that!


----------



## Courtney917

I actually called right after I read your post and demanded that they send my most recent visit and bloodwork by TODAY! They did fax it immediately and will provide new Dr with the full record. Good thing is I got an appt with the new office for the 28th. Thanks for the info on HIPPA laws it helped me lots!!!! 

I wonder how Mizz appt went? She's been quiet today :-/.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hey Court, I am glad you are getting your records sooner than later. Technically they do have up to 2 weeks to send them (I think they are being pricks just because they can tho). My job dealt with hippa and medical records and all that when I was in the military. Although, if you tell them you need certain things expedited, they will have to send them. I'm glad though that they are hurrying up the process. Trust me I understand your frustrating, we used get so many patients who needed copies, but we always had to go by the regulations (well I used to copy my patient's stuff for them sooner but that was just me) :) Others were lazy and would wait until the exact day they were due to copy them . :(

So I had my appt yesterday and got to find babys hb with the doppler. My doctor is so cool :) Anywho, he basically said that they will be monitoring me very closely still, especially the pre eclampsia stuff and told me that he will be sending me to their fmf specialist. Next week is my CL appt where he will check it and measure. He also wants to do another ultrasound of baby, I think to check measurements and stuff again. He said, he is worried because I keep checking things off his worry list as tme goes on. Like its a gradual thing lol I have to do the 24 hr urine jug thing again. the lab tech was like, wow you are a pro at this now! lol All in all, I am feeling optimistic still because my platelets are still high enough for me to continue my progesterone shots until 36 weeks... But I will have more bruising and stuff which I don't mind. *when platelets are low, you are more prone to bruises and stuff). And my bp has been stable still, and my pressure pains have been less frequent since being on bed rest... I am told to remain on strict bed rest until delivery which I figured lol I still can't lift up my munchkin but its okay. oh and since I have the blood disorder again, he is not worried about DVT or blood clots. I sure could do without getting GD again!! I know I have pre e again, but I pray I don't get GD again!

His current goal for me is to make it to 28 weeks, then 32, and so on. I know I will make it to 36 weeks at least! I feel the positive vibes! :) Cant wait til appt next week to check cervix and baby. Oh and Im looking forward to the appt with the fmf specialist as well. I already know which hospitals I will be transferred to just in case things become worse later on, and they are both great hospitals.

You ladies have a great weekend! :D


----------



## manuiti

Glad your appt went well Mizz. Your Dr sounds fab! And I like his approach of 28 weeks, 32, etc. One step at a time and you'll get there. :hugs:

Court - Glad they faxed you what you needed when you demanded it, though you shouldn't have to demand. What a pain!

Afm - yesterday I got to 23 weeks and had my monthly OB appt. All's looking good. He did a quick scan and I got to see my little man giving me a good ol' right hook! lol I'm to book in for my 3D and detailed doppler scan in the next few weeks. I can't wait to see baby in 3D! Just wish hubby was here so we could experience it together but hey ho, will just have to make sure they record it so I can send it to him.

And yesterday afternoon & evening, for the first time, I got absolutely floored by really bad gas pain. I could occasionally get some relief lying on my side but not all the time and it really was quite painful. I honestly thought I might be going into early labour to begin with, except it was all in my upper abdomen. Thankfully I woke up this morning feeling normal again. Phew!

Hope everyone else is doing okay. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu that has pain is the worst! It is awful. I get dh to rub my back to move it and my goodness!!! Lol
Aww the 3D ultrasound is awesome! That will be a nice surprise for your hubby to see when he is able to. I'm hoping I can get one too but with bedrest I may have to miss out :(


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies! Yes its all very annoying but I'm glad to be out of there and into a new practice!!

I'm so happy to hear that things went well for you Mizz!! Idk if I ever mentioned this but my friend lost her baby at 24 weeks and in her pregnancy that followed she was put on the progesterone shots and went on to have her baby at term. So I'm sure you'll be ok. Enjoy the rest bc as u know once baby comes that'll all be over lol!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you Court! My ob nurse is very confident about my shots and tells me how many women make it full term after preterm labor :)
Oh and dh is always telling me to take this time to recharge becuz once baby comes ill have two little munchkins lol :) I can't wait tho


----------



## Courtney917

You and baby will be ok. Two LO are the best. My kids drive me nuts sometimes but I wouldn't trade it for anything! We are going to try for our final baby after this one and want them closer in age then the older two


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww thanks :hugs: I agree. I can take being on bed rest and stuff if it means I'm getting a beautiful baby at the end of it all.
We want 2 more after this but as you probably know I'm traumatized thinking about going through this all again mentally. I think I'll be able to do it after a few years becuz I did get pregnant with this baby only 6-8 weeks after delivering and losing my angel baby Chrisna.

So I really want 4 living babies and if this pregnancy turns out okay, it will help me prepare for going through it again! Don't know if I make any sense by saying that lol


----------



## Courtney917

Makes complete sense!!! I worry too about trying for fourth as we had 4 losses before becoming pregnant with this LO!! I can't imagine what you went through, all mine were early losses so I can't really compare the fear and pain you must be through!! We want to have them 1-2 years apart. I say 1 bc I don't want to go through what I went before and I know your body is in pregnancy mode, after having a baby so I figure I'd be more likely to have a sticky bean. IDK...I like to plan ahead and DH is so vague. I guess I will know for sure once this one is born. 

I am glad to see that someone else is as "crazy" as me for wanting 4, people look at me like I have 18 heads when I say I want a fourth lol.


----------



## padbrat

Mizz I am pleased all went well at your appt! What a relief! 

Manu the 3d scan will be amazing... if they didn't freak me out I would have one.. am going to have a baby n bump photo done instead for my Birthday in March!

Hey Amanda good news on the house!

Court... well I have just met a lady who was having her 6th baby... so 4 is quite reasonable I think!

Well I have had an interesting week... a chance comment about pain in my shoulder and chest resulted in a trip to A&E and a weeks stay in hospital! I swear I have been drained of enough blood to feed an army of Vampires and have had 4 different types of scan! They found I had an embolism in my lung so have been having 4 injections of fragmin a day (18,000 uig) plus 4 hours obs... baby was completely oblivious to it... we had an US and he was good, plus they listened to him every 4 hours.. I am exhausted now, but happy to be home!


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh pad I'm so happy you are okay!! :hugs: relax relax and relax some more!! :)
When's your birthday in March? My younger brothers is March 10th!!!


----------



## Courtney917

padbrat said:


> Mizz I am pleased all went well at your appt! What a relief!
> 
> Manu the 3d scan will be amazing... if they didn't freak me out I would have one.. am going to have a baby n bump photo done instead for my Birthday in March!
> 
> Hey Amanda good news on the house!
> 
> Court... well I have just met a lady who was having her 6th baby... so 4 is quite reasonable I think!
> 
> Well I have had an interesting week... a chance comment about pain in my shoulder and chest resulted in a trip to A&E and a weeks stay in hospital! I swear I have been drained of enough blood to feed an army of Vampires and have had 4 different types of scan! They found I had an embolism in my lung so have been having 4 injections of fragmin a day (18,000 uig) plus 4 hours obs... baby was completely oblivious to it... we had an US and he was good, plus they listened to him every 4 hours.. I am exhausted now, but happy to be home!


Oh my goodness Pad!! I'm glad u and baby are ok! That must've been scary. Now its time to rest up! Hospitals are the worst. 

Wow six children?!? That's too many for me I think I'd lose my mind. My great grandmother had 9 children to me that's a classroom lol. Glad I'm not too nuts with wanting 4, it seems normal to us as both our mothers and grandmothers each had four children. Of course there's the hope for a girl but at this point I'm convinced I'll be having all boys lol. It scares me about my previous losses so I'm assuming it may take a while to get a sticky bean....but whatch we will concieve a sticky one right away, then my head can really spin....I think I just love the chaos! I'll also be starting another Masters program in August...need to get out of the education field before that also makes me nutso lol. 

Hope you stay healthy from hereon out, Pad! Do they know what would cause an embolism?


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Mizz and Court...

A Masters along with a new baby and kids... wow you must love the chaos! 

They don't know what causes it... poss pregnancy hormones, but I don't know.

Am def taking it easy... except for popping out to order push chair and carry cot ... ooo and car seat lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

My diaper bag I ordered today!!! I absolutely love it! It's a JJ Cole that was $119 at buy buy baby and I scored it for $65 on amazon! 
 



Attached Files:







D2D0CF38-AE10-4F2D-8AB2-A64A89F36B39-295-00000022E79071B3_zps99ffe0eb.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MizzPodd

Nice Amanda!


----------



## manuiti

OMG Pad!!!! Glad you're okay and thank goodness for that chance comment. You take it easy girl. :flower::hugs: Oh and my birthday's in March too - I think the photo shoot sounds like a fab pressie.

Afm - finally went out and bought baby's travel system yesterday. It's meant to arrive next week as they didn't have the colour I wanted in the shop. Soooo exciting and it's starting to feel a bit more real. :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## EMTAmanda

Sorry for all the pics I just wanted to share my excitement with all of you ladies! Here is the house and crib bedding!!!! The gray color on the walls is the color we are going to paint her room too 
 



Attached Files:







751380B3-7DCB-4531-94D1-696CF67C7E90-295-00000022D5647BD3_zps0bd2275a.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 8









36606A20-47E6-475A-95C6-7137058811DF-295-00000022DF772003_zps45b72c76.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 8









C8CFF76C-9AA2-4BE5-A6FD-DF16C77BF78D-295-00000022D2D7BDB0_zps76786b19.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Courtney917

Nice pics Amanda!!!! House is so cute and I love the colors of the room!!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Okay last two pics I promise! This is her changing pad cover and her "meet and greet" party gown (that will have her name on it instead of course) we are having a meet and greet party at the new house the day we come home from the birth center because the borth center doesn't allow visitors and that way our families can see the new house and new baby!  I got both of those on Etsy.com so they're hand made (both by mothers working within the home) :-D
 



Attached Files:







222EEB40-3063-4693-88EA-0649C4C5CC2C-295-00000022E68291CB_zps2f082b31.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 4









AC827D4A-6BE4-4980-B033-14D67DB2AEFC-295-00000022D47B62A0_zpsabbc963c.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Cute stuff Amanda! :)


----------



## Tournesol

Hi ladies! I made it past 24 weeks! :happydance:

Mizz, glad you're doing well and loving the positivity, keep it up! 

Pad, you poor thing! Glad you're feeling better now though, good thing you mentioned your shoulder or it could have ended up being worse. 

Courtney, well done for putting your foot down and changing docs, boo to your old practice! 

Amanda, you are much too organised, you make me feel very lazy in comparison! Gorgeous stuff though. 

And hello and :hug: to the rest of you! 

I'm sat in front of the fire, quietly getting snowed in. I wouldn't mind, but I'm supposed to be flying to London next week to see friends and family for post Christmas, pre baby celebrations so I really hope it doesn't stick around.


----------



## padbrat

Happy V Day Tour! The snow is coming down here too... good luck with your travel plans!

Amanda what lovely stuff.. her nursery is going to be gorgeous! We have just got our first set of bedding and are waiting for his nursery furniture to come before we set it all up. Have also ordered his travel system and car seat! OMG this is so real!!!!

Manu when is your Birthday? Mine is the 5th March. 

Hey Mizz... hope you are still taking it easy!

morning Court and Iluv!


----------



## padbrat

OMG I am an aubergine!!!! 25 wks today!!!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Thanks girls!!! I saved all my big things from my 2nd son which is only 14 months old and all unisex so I figured I would splurge on some cute girly things for her  I'm jealous of you ladies snow! We had horrible rain here for days last week but no snow :-( as far as being organized I'm FAR from it lol we still have to move, paint the whole inside of the house, set up the nursery, have a baby shower, etc makes me wanna scream!


----------



## MizzPodd

Happy V day tour!!! Woohoo!!! :D

Amanda everything looks wonderful! Your nesting instincts sure are kicking in!!! I love the diaper bag; it's different and unique:)

Pad I'm still bed resting :) hubby and my daughter keep me company all day on the weekends for the most part :) 

Looking forward to being 23 weeks in a couple days and going to my appointment on Wednesday morning :) I pray everything is good!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm a little on edge this morning. Just stupid stuff. So my sperm donor abandoned my brothers and i a year ago and doesn't speak to us. Unfortunately some of my important mail goes to his address from when I lived there when I was 18... Instead of forwarding the mail, they ignore it which is so damn immature. I'm supposed to remain stress free as possible but I'm starring to lose that because I need these documents for taxes and other stuff. My hubby said he is sending a email asking for this stuff and then I will do an address change so this does not have to happen anymore. I hardly vent to anyone and being on bedrest I don't have anyone to talk to really. So when I try to get this stuff of my chest my mom doesn't have time she says to listen. I always listen to my family members problems and the one time I need to talk about it I get shut down. I have so much suppressed and its starting to unhinge because I never have an outlet. Wooh! Okay this felt kinda nice typing this out! Sorry for the rant lol

I'm currently doing the 24 hr again becuz doc wants to see if pre e is getting worse or staying mild. Have important appt tomorrow for length check and possibly ultrasound to check on baby growth. I'm supposed to be going to a fmf specialist too sometime in the next few weeks. I'm just excited about my appt tomorrow. Ill update after the appt. it's so much going on but I am staying positive no matter what although at the moment it's very hard!


----------



## Courtney917

Aww Mizz :(. Sometimes family members can be complete assholes. They should be making sure you're as stress free as possible and not adding to the stress you already have. Don't let them drive you nuts, def change your address so you don't have to be dealing with the nonsense anymore! PLEASE vent to us, we are here to support one another, so this is the place to go:).

Keep us posted on your appointment, I am sure all will be okay, you're a week away from 24 weeks which is an amazing milestone. Baby will be okay even if born early, so hang in there <3


----------



## EMTAmanda

Big big big hugs mizz!!! I'll be thinking about you and your appointment!!! Keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Mizz: You know you can do an address change online? It's much easier. And if you feel better about it, you can re-do the address change every month to make sure the post office is still forwarding the important mail. Once you get the forwarded mail, you know who to call to get the address changed. :) Try to relax, hopefully most of the tax documents you need haven't come yet. (Most institutions don't have them ready until the 20th of January anyway, let alone mailed and delivered!)


----------



## MizzPodd

Mightymom thanks. I will look into that today :)
My birthday just passed and I need my registration renewal notice number (rin). It's almost February and I need it before tags expire! They r very immature! What adults hold that type of information? Sperm donors wife is the one who usually sends it to me so she should just do it already!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Midwife appointment today went well except my weight gain. :-/ I've gained quite a bit of weight I swear it never fails as soon as I get preggo j start packing on the pounds :-( she started me on my calcium and magnesium supplement that is supposed to assist with labor and next visit is my nasty glucose screening


----------



## robinson380

I failed my glucose screening by 1 point so now I have to go back tomorrow for the 3 hour test :(


----------



## Courtney917

:( I am so not looking forward to that screening.


----------



## Courtney917

How ru Mizz?? You got me worried :/. Hope all is ok.


----------



## padbrat

Urghhh Tour! 

Mine is scheduled at 28 wks so the 11th Feb... am not looking forward to it!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Oh no Robinson! Good luck hun!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies... Very interesting last few days. Had my cervical length check appt. cervix had shortened and I was 1 cm dilated. I cme back that night becuz of pains in lower abdomen and back .... Monitored for hours pumped with fluids. Explained about preterm labor sent home. Next early morning went to get progesterone shot when three of my doctors informed me not eat or drink anything becuz they wanted to get a cerclauge.... Long story short they did one, and I'm recovering now. Just resting and takin some pain meds. Have appt next weeks with specialist... Oh goodness what an overwhelming unexpected turn of events. The spinal didn't even fully numb me so I could feel the procedure. It was very painful but I had a feeling the epidural wouldn't fully worked (happened with my mom lol). Anywho I took it like a trooper. During recovery I was having terrible contractions and it was mainly becuz I couldn't pee! My bladder was completely full but the numbing affect wouldn't wear off... So 6 hours later right when they were putting a catheter in I just started peeing right there in bed!! Lol it was awkward lol I peed for at least an hour... That's how much my bladder had filled. And the contractions went away almost instantly! They have me the meds to help prevent contractions along with pain meds.
My baby has been kicking me in the bladder and right on the middle ever since I emptied my bladder last night... I mean non stop. Lol so it is an uncomfortable sensation but I'm so glad everything turned out good. I had not expected this at all and I was so happy I didn't eat an early breakfast. It was like I knew they would operate that day lol

They will remove stitches at 36 weeks. I really pray this works and I end up going that long! I'm on my same bedrest so I feel confident this cerclauge will help me out a lot. I'm so thankful of my doctors becuz they moved so quickly and didn't want risk me dilating more or my cervix shortening more. I've never been in a hospital that every department is nice and kind. My experience was amazing as far as bedside manners goes. Before operation I had to get these heart tests becuz of my heart condition and my platelets checked because of me having gestation thrombocytopenia.... But everything was a go 
I'm officially with the IC ladies but I'm proud! Lol I have a cerclauge to help and I'm confident that it will get me to the 30 weeks at least.

Sorry I'm just now responding but I am just getting back from hospital after the few days of back and forth!

Have a great weekend girls


----------



## Courtney917

You sure have been through a lot! Thank god for proactive doctors and a mommy that pays attention to her body. Hopefully you will get much further along...good thing is that you are a few days away from V Day so that must be comforting to you <3.

I'm glad everything with you and baby are okay!!!!! Keeping you in my thoughts....


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank u Court!! I'm so happy I went back that night becuz that's when I was told about the dilation. I feel super good about everything and I am almost to 24 weeks!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

When do you go back for a follow up to make sure things are ok?


----------



## MizzPodd

Next Thursday. It's with the specialist. She will set up my plan of care for the rest ofy pregnancy and check my cerclauge too. Then I have another appt the week after :)


----------



## Courtney917

Good! The more visits the better!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Yep exactly!! :) how r you doing?


----------



## Courtney917

I'm good, having some vicious back pain but other then that all is going well. I go to my new doctor on Monday and have my 3D ultrasound on Saturday after my husband has an MRI for his knee. Poor guy has been in terrible pain after an accident at work, I feel so bad for him. Together we are like geriatrics, between my back and his knee I feel like we are getting good practice for the older ages, lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Awww poor hubby. I hope he's okay and I hope you get better too! It's sweet tho becuz you both will know what to do when you get older :) lol 
I bet you're excited to be going to your new doctor! You have to let us know how your new doctor is.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wow Mizz you have been through the ringer! Praying the cerclage does its job and keeps baby in there for many weeks to come!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Mizz! So happy at least you have had the care needed and all is OK, but what a shocker!

I felt the same last week when I got admitted to hospital with my embolism... so pleased I got seen.. but at the same time... whoa!!

Am a little jel of you US ladies that get 3D scans!


----------



## Tournesol

Mizz, I don't know what to say! You poor poor thing. I'm so glad you're ok though. 

Hello everybody, I hope you're all well and keeping those babies cooking! 

I had my glucose test thingy yesterday, just waiting for the results. FX'd it'll be OK. 

I'm to England to see the family tomorrow, so I really hope the snow stays away for me, I need you all to send me anti-snow vibes please! 

Take care xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly thank you! I am determined to keep baby in here until at least 36 weeks :) with the combination of the bedrest I feel confident. :D

Pad it's crazy right?! Like you I'm glad they reacted quick but I'm still adjusting to the shock of it all. I had planned on 3D scan but I know it's not possible now becuz of the bedrest and stuff. Well at least we will be even more excited when we see the baby at delivery time :)

Tour have fun in England!! And thank you for your words... Nothing but rest for me. The next 3 months will be nothing but rest and growing this beautiful baby. And I have fxd you have normal results!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mizz so sorry you've been through all of that. But wonderful news you're getting the care and treatment you need. Xxx

Tourne- if you're coming to the south it's really warmed up today and isn't going below 0 again for the next week at least. X

In getting mega rib pain but other than that I'm good. 

Decorated my lady a wipe case for her dresser today. :)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/D9306C7D-BE9D-4D58-834F-6DBAC073B4F4-12727-000018AFA1F1A1A0.jpg


----------



## MizzPodd

Cupcake that's so colorful and beautiful!! :)
And thank you, I'm glad I'm being treated carefully.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Praying for you Mizz!

Back pain is in full effect :-/ I have a 43 degree curve to my lumbar and pregnancy really takes a toll on it :-( it's horrible pain! My 7year old had his pinewood derby race for cub scouts and won "best in show"


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hope you have help with your other one! It's harder when we have others at home. Mine keep me hopping for sure! I have another scan on the 4th. Because of the diabetes and now 2 types of insulin, they are watching his growth. I think I've gained 3-4 pounds the entire pregnancy.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Cupcake that is really cool! Love the monkey pattern!

Seeing as we are talking aches and pains it is hip and rib pain for me... esp hip, keeps me awake all night! But any pain is worth it for a healthy and normal Son!


----------



## padbrat

OMG.... I am in double figures in terms of days left countdown!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad I agree! Anything for our little ones :) and congrats on being in the double digits! Ill be there in a few weeks two!!!! I remember when everyone was havin ms lol now we are all on our way to the home stretch!!

Two days til I hit important milestone... 24 weeks!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on double digits Pad. :)

And on almost 24 weeks Mizz. :) 

I am sooooo desperate to sort out the nursery. :( Was going to do lots this weekend but DH hurt his back and although he's bee really good and still been doing some DIY and housework I can't exactly ask him to move furniture and paint the ceiling!! 

Hopefully we can start in the next couple of days as he's feeling better today compared to yesterday.


----------



## padbrat

I know ladies... is amazing how far we have all come isn't it!

And so exciting!!

We are waiting for our nursery furniture to arrive... and trying to get rid of some of the existing furniture to make room atm!


----------



## Courtney917

YAY to all of us! It's going so fast! I'll be in 3rd tri TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I had to take my 7 year old to the ER last night. They said HE has a very severe bladder infection which is highly unusual for boys especially his age! :-( hopefully it's just a fluke thing though. My poor guy he's in so much pain. 

We his 26 weeks on Friday!!! I can't believe it!!! I'm on the upper side towards 30 weeks now!!! Today is also our angel's due date :-( I'm not even sure what emotion I have about that...i just don't know what to feel or think...


----------



## Courtney917

Hope your little guy feels better soon!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hope your son starts feeling better:) 

:hugs: it's a tough time becuz you may feel sad or angry or confused or..... Just don't know. I felt like you too... I think I will let more emotion out once I get through this pregnancy. Stress is something I can't lose control of at this point. Your angel is smiling at you :hugs:


----------



## EMTAmanda

I just don't know if I am supposed to be sad at a lost life we experienced a blighted ovum so even though a sperm and egg fertilized and implanted the baby didn't form or I pretty much absorbed it and it was an empty sac at our 9 week ultra sound. So I never saw a baby and had a grave feeling of doom for the pregnancy as soon as I tested positive like I just knew something was wrong and I kept telling hubby and my mother but they tried to reassure me. I don't really feel sad today I still feel like it kind of never happened like I still haven't wrapped my head around it or something and if that baby did survive I wouldn't have this one which I am soooooo in love with already. I just feel numb about it. Like I know it happened but I never even saw the baby so I feel like I was treated by my Ob at the time that it wasn't really a pregnancy loss or a big deal because there was no "baby" forming in the sac when we saw it. But I did pass the sac naturally and see it in the toilet and that feeling will never leave my mind...I'm just confused


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Amanda I think it's definitely something you're going to feel confused over. 

We lost our angel at around 7 weeks (I passed them at 9 weeks)

We saw them on screen at 6 weeks - a blob with a little heartbeat. 

But from that scan I knew something was wrong and for the whole pregnancy I'd felt like it wasn't right. 

My due date for that one is about a month away and I don't know what I'll feel like ok the day either. 

I am so in love with the little girl in my belly. And every scan we've had of her she's been a proper baby shape and been kicking and now we see and feel her kick and I feel like she has a little personality. 

Of course we were broken hearted to lose the first one. But I think because it was so early on (didn't feel it at the time but compared to how far along I am now to lose a baby at 7/9 weeks seems early.) and we saw that 6 week blob but not a baby shape I'm able to not get too upset that it was a baby - does that sound cruel?

The world works in mysterious ways and while it was awful pain and grief we went through look at the light we have at the end of the tunnel. 

Of course for later losses due dates must be some of the hardest days ever. Or for any loss if you're not pregnant again. 

But I think the joy I feel for this pregnancy will really help my get through that day and realise that I had to go through that to be where I am now.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Ug the loss has been on my mind as well. One year ago the 27th we transferred 2 perfect blasts. One failed to develop and there was an empty sac. Twin B looked great until my 9 week scan and then had stopped growing. Then trying to m/c naturally was pure hell and I ended up in the ER with an emergency D&C for hemorrhaging. :*(


----------



## MizzPodd

I guess in my case it was a little different becuz I delivered her living and she died in my arms. She was so tiny and cute. Looked juy like her dad. For me, there are days that I feel extremely depressed and everyday I think of her and wht she would be doing if she were here. She would be around 6 weeks old now and it's hard to accept she is gone. I never want to experience my child dying in my arms again :(
I think with this pregnancy I have felt much positive where as my last pregnancy I had a sinking feeling the whole time. K gonna stop writing... Can't open up those wounds right now. I hate that we still don't have closure but I know I have to take care of all my babies so gotta be tough.

I don't think it's wrong for not feeling too sad if you had an early loss. I think I would have reacted differently if I had an early loss versus a late loss. I felt her kicking in my stomach all the way to delivering her :(:(:(:(:(:( she was a little person and in perfect health :(:(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mizz, yes that is a completely different type of loss in my opionion - one that I'd never get over and hope that I never have to go through.

I think with early losses (for me anyway) because we're aware that miscarriage is common in first tri you protect yourself a bit. And the babies are so small then that you don't know what you're passing - I think I saw the sac but didn't look closely.

Once you're further than that it's a completely different situation, especially if you labour etc. Xxxx


----------



## Courtney917

I feel the same way about my losses. It killed me at the time to miscarry month after month but they were all very early losses (4-5 weeks). Each month I expected to miscarry so I suppose I built up a wall and simply expected the worst outcome. I was so surprised when this little guy stuck...I suppose it all happens for a reason. We will now appreciate our babies even more bc we know tomorrow is never promised.

Mizz, yours is different considering you gave birth to your daughter...you lost your child and I can't imagine the pain you went through as a result (and continue to experience). 

Soon....we will all have our rainbow babies in our arms <3


----------



## Courtney917

BTW I am officially in 3rd tri....look how far we have all gotten!!!! I also have NEW dr appointment today!!

Enjoy your day ladies :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wooo - congrats on 3rd tri Courtney!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh some nice news! Congrats Court on getting to 3rd tri! I am chasing on your tails!!

My heart breaks everytime I think of all my 6 losses (second loss was twins - all were lost 10-12 wks). I try to think of my Son having his six Brothers watching out for him and protecting him. The only way I can think other wise it hurts too much.

Mizz you lovely girl is watching over you now... she knew the comfort of her Mum's arms and love xxxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Aww Pad, I am sure your other ones will be looking over their brother. <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you ladies :hugs: no matter how small, our angels are all looking over us and their new special siblings to be :)

Congrats Court!! 3rd tri! Wow smooth sailing from here :) how was your appt with new doc??

Amanda how's your son doing? Everything okay?

AFM: I'm 24 weeks today ladies!!! Omg I feel so blessed to have come this far. Next goal is 28 weeks! Have appt this Thursday with specialist. I pray this cerclauge keeps holding together. I've never been so serious about bedrest. I make sure I rest all day 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!:D


----------



## Courtney917

Yay!!! 24 weeks! 

The appointment went amazing!!! She's a wonderful doctor and was surprised when I told her that the previous office never measured my fundal height. I'm measuring perfectly and baby has a nice strong heartbeat. I'm scheduled for a scan at 28 and 32 weeks bc I'm classified as high risk due to my thyroid condition, previous losses and testing high for the hormone inhibin. 

Only downfall is that I may have to travel to a hospital that's a half hour away when I am in labor bc its depends on which doctor is on call when I go into labor. So of course that worries me given how fast my labors seem to be. When I expressed concern she just said if you have any idea that u may be in labor call office asap and don't wait bc this labor may be even faster and possibly early then my last one. 

I'm so beyond happy that I transfered. It's funny bc theres a med student working in the office and she asked why I switched so I told her the stories and she started shaking her head bc she was just transferring over from that office_!! The student said she felt that the office was way too corporate and she didn't like the way things were being done!!! Thank god I switched!!

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Wow Court! See how things turn out when you go with your gut??! I'm so happy you are having a good experience already and that was just the first appointment!! Even the student knew how crappy the other place was!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Well my 7 year old is better (still on antibiotics) but now my 14 month old has a fever and diarrhea and I have a really scratchy throat...I think this weekend we are going to go do our registries our shower is march 24th  I'm so excited!!!! I'm taking today to pamper myself a bit by painting my toe nails and plucking my eye brows lol! I've totally let myself go this pregnancy which isn't cool at all! I need a confidence boost!


----------



## MizzPodd

Scan and appt with MFM went good. She said I am maxed on everything as far as the docs helping me keep baby in. So now it's just a wait and see. Still get shots weekly and will have next appt feb 26 when I'm 28 weeks 
Baby scan was good. Baby is 1 lb 8 oz! And growing right on time so I'm thrilled that I won't need a lot of appts before feb 26 no poking and prodding for awhile.
Also stich is tight and closed... Cervix short of course but stitch should hopefully hold until 36 weeks.
She said I'm still at extreme high risk for early labor but hopefully I will get to the late 30s weeks.
As far as my pre e, she said as long as my bp stays normal, I should be okay but if it starts getting high, they will want to induce right away. But I think I'm good with bp because it was mild with dd1 too


----------



## Courtney917

Sooo glad to hear that baby has a good weight, that's so important in case you do go early! Things are looking up for you Mizz, your lo is strong and hopefully you'll make it to at least 30. Take each week as a huge milestone....I'm sure you are.

I have my second 3d scan tmrw....hopefully baby will cooperate this time. It'll only be DH and I, we got a sitter for kiddies bc we couldnt enjoy experience the last time bc my three yr old was being a crazy boy lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you Court :hugs: I appreciate your words of encouragement constantly :) yes my little baby is a trooper. Moving constantly lol letting me know baby is not leaving anytime soon:)

Oooooh have fun at your scan!!! I had one with dd1 and it was amazing :) you and dh will have so much fun. Did the tech tell you to drink something like orange juice or cold water or a soda to get baby active? I did that with dd 1 and it definitely worked! Had some sunny d oj lol


----------



## Courtney917

Anytime<3

I went last week and they said nothing sweet before scan and baby was fast asleep lol. This time they Saud nothing sweet again but I'm not listening and going to drink some caffeine before scan lol. With DS 2 I had one and they also encouraged u to drink something sweet before scan....strange how this place discourages it lol. My son was a lunatic last week....just being a badass so we figured for our own sanity we would go alone lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol yeah ignore them and drink something to get baby active. That's really strange why they discouraged that! Aww poor little baby boy... He wanted all eyes on him. Do you think he knows mommy is having another baby?:)


----------



## Courtney917

Yes he is excited to have a brother....he always hugs my tummy its cute. Idk how he will react once baby is here, lol. He loves attention!


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol aww how sweet! Since you already have two, you probably know how to include him in with the new baby. My plan is to let my daughter help mommy like a big helper. You know bring me a diaper or powder... Hopefully this will make her feel apart of everything and not feel left out. She's a mommys girl so I can see myself feeling guilty already!


----------



## Courtney917

Letting her help will work wonderfully! I felt incredibly guilty when DS2 was born, especially because he was from my first marriage and went through the whole divorce with me. He was jealous at first but loved his baby brother nonetheless. Now my older son is estatic about the baby coming! Does your daughter understand that you're going to have a baby soon?


----------



## MizzPodd

She is two so she knows there's a baby in mommys belly... And she likes to rub my belly or she'll give the baby a kiss and say hi baby. Or I love you baby :) it's so cute. I aske her questions like are you going to help take care of your baby sibling... She always says yes but I know she doesn't fully understand lol
She's getting there tho and I think once she sees the baby, she will understand more. I'm excited to see her reaction in a few months.


----------



## Courtney917

<a href="https://s1301.beta.photobucket.com/user/Courtney91780/media/babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag101/Courtney91780/babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg"/></a>

Here he is!! Image isn't as clear as ones at home bc I had to take a picture of a picture, lol


----------



## Courtney917

<a href="https://s1301.beta.photobucket.com/user/Courtney91780/media/babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag101/Courtney91780/babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Courtney917

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag101/Courtney91780/babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg


----------



## Courtney917

https://s1301.beta.photobucket.com/user/Courtney91780/media/babyboylopez23_zpsd4c664fc.jpg.html


----------



## Courtney917

ugh, I was only able to post a link. Sorry about the zillion posts, lol.

Mizz: That's adorable about your daughter!! She's going to love that baby to pieces :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Awwwwww your baby looks so beautiful!!! The little hand right there next to the head! :) omg so cute!!!!! I love the pics Court!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks!!! I'm glad the link worked :)


----------



## padbrat

Aww Court what a lovely piccy... even though it is a pic of a pic you can still see so much. How amazing is that!

Mizz it sounds like you have a good plan for your DD to be involved in the baby... now of you could come up with a plan for a border collie to be happily introduced to a baby that would be great! LOL


----------



## padbrat

Yahooooo 27 weeks for me today... 13 weeks to go... gulp!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Pad! It's amazing how clear they look, he looks so much like ds2!


----------



## padbrat

Awww he has such lovely chubby cheeks too!!!


----------



## Courtney917

padbrat said:


> Awww he has such lovely chubby cheeks too!!!


:cloud9:now dh is super excited, this is only the second scan he's been to. I can't wait to meet him!! We are now in the home stretch!!! How have you been feeling?


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad and court you ladies are definitely in the home stretch! Ironically, my countdown is 12/13 weeks as well :) becuz of the likelihood of delivering early so we kinda have the same goals in a way! Lol mine is to get to 36/37 weeks :D

Pad I will work on a plan for you and let you know lol


----------



## Courtney917

Yay!!! Soon we will all be posting pics of our babies <3


----------



## padbrat

Court that would be incredible wouldn't it!

Mizz that would be good lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Some uplifting long waited news for me and my family...I have the number to the person who handled my angels birth and death certificate so now I can call tomorrow and tell her about the doctors mix up of gender so hopefully we will finally get everything changed to her name! This is huge becuz how can we truly get closure knowing there is no birth or death certificate or anything saying she even existed? :(This had had me depressed the last few days but something told me to call numbers until someone could help and it worked. I may be on bedrest but I can still get this in motion becuz we want some closure before our rainbow baby is born. And if its a boy he will be a jr which is what they put for our angel girl :nope: in my heart I just have to get this changed before new baby arrives... It's been haunting ever since we found out and we've been told its outta our hands to change but I'm her mama and I promised her I will find a way


----------



## Courtney917

<3 I truly hope you can change it, I am sure you will. Closure is necessary for you to enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy and to celebrate the new life that you'll soon welcome into this world <3


----------



## Tournesol

Hello ladies! 
Glad you're all doing well. 
Court, well done on changing docs, you sound much happier. 
Mizz, I really hope you can change those documents. Keep your butt in bed girl! 

I made it to England and back without a hitch. My wonderful friends gave me a surprise baby shower and everyone admired the bump! 

Has anybody got any remedies for heartburn? I've been getting terrible acid reflux in the night, it keeps me awake and makes me throw up. Not fun! 

Here is a picture of me and my friend having a bump-off! That's me on the right (I hate how puffy my face is!) I think my friend wins! She's due any minute now. 

Lots of :hug: to you all
 



Attached Files:







579621_159346640883090_1352843594_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies! I think that is what has been bothering a lot lately. Since I'm on bedrest, hubby and I are starting the physical process at my next appt feb 26 so we can show her medical info and stuff. even tho I get the weekly shot its always in the afternoon :) we thought my morning appt would give us plenty of time :D

Tour you look so cute with your stylish shorts! :) 
For heartburn, I usually eat some bread, drink a glass of milk, and avoid things with acid like orange juice. On the medicine side, I take some tums or pepto bismal. Guess if you want to heal naturally you can or if you want meds try those! Any Of those seem to work for me. I hope these work for you :) :hugs: you poor thing!


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks Mizz (it's a skirt actually)
I'll try the bread and milk. I take Gaviscon already, but it only works for a little while. I don't know if I can get Pepto Bismal over here, I'll have a look xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Milk actually does the opposite to helping with stomach acid.

It'll make you feel better for a while, but then actually makes you produce more acid.

If it's a big problem then go to your Dr, as things like Zantac are safe for pregnancy and rather than neutralise the acid like Gaviscon it stops your stomach from producing it.


----------



## Courtney917

The heartburn is horrible. To he honest nothing works for me. I've tried it all including prescription meds:-/. 

I'm taking my glucose tolerance test and feel like I want to vomit right now. My friend just told me she failed hers and is taking the 3 hour test right now. Ugh I sooooo hope I don't fail this. They said that she probably failed due to the food she ate the night before?!??! I just thought you were supposed to fast from 12am?!


----------



## MizzPodd

cupcake I've been told by a doctor that milk helps with heaetburn which it has for me and it never made me feel worse. Its cleared up for the most part. ive suffered with this my ebtire life and know what makes it worse, and milk has never done that. It must vary from person to person.

Court some docs say if you've been on a high carb eating diet up to the 12 am mark, your sugar may be effected. On the other hand, others docs say the opposite. So I honestly don't know what is accurate since I don't possess a medical degree LOL
I've been controlling my carbs already because I know having bad eating habits can push you over the edge to GD. Now that I actually believe based on my history with my first pregnancy. Quick tip: don't eat carbs without some protein. It helps stabilize your levels. If you eat an apple, try some peanut butter as protein to help the sugar levels. (Although peanut butter does have a bit of fat lol) hope this helps!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks! I had rice, peas and grilled chicken for dinner. So hoping I did ok. I also had a bowl of mini wheats at like 9pm so I'm hoping that didn't sabotage it. I will find out tomorrow...I hope to het good news. I never had an issue in the previous pregnancies so hopefully I will be ok. I weigh more now then I did before so that worries me. Keep ur fingers crossed for me!


----------



## MizzPodd

I will court! And your meal sounds very healthy and delicious!!! Yummy lol


----------



## Courtney917

I made the grilled chicken a different way and it came pit really yummy! I used a piece of the left over chicken on my salad that I had for lunch


----------



## Courtney917

Oh and I just saw ur ticker....welcome to week 25!!!! How awesome is that?!?!


----------



## MizzPodd

You are making me hungry!!! Lol I love chicken salad :)
Thanks! I'm so excited because next week ill be halfway to 28 weeks! I'm feeling more comfortable passing the official 24 week mark. I get so happy each week that passes. Once I hit 27/28 weeks, I will be estatic!!! :)


----------



## Courtney917

so happy for you!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

Now I have the flu!!!!! Ugh!!! On the bright side our home appraisal was approved and our termite bond and home inspection is this week then we will be able to close and move in!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

24 week update

I was admitted Sunday night after hours of contractions and back pain. They ran a few tests and my Fetal Fibronectin was positive. I sat there and bawled. I had a detailed u/s and he is measuring 1 lb 11 oz. My cervix is closed and 3.5 with no funneling. I was started on Procardia every 4-6 hours until 36 weeks. I was finally released Tuesday afternoon on modified bedrest. Well it seems that every time I get up to go do something, it starts back up. Already had 2 episodes at an hour each. 

I can't even stomach the thought of him coming this early or hospital bedrest. I was in so much pain and depressed up there. But sitting there doing nothing completely calmed the uterus. I just don't know what to do with my other 2 kids. DH cannot take all this time of not paid.

I have an OB appt Monday and they will measure my cervix again. If this doesn't stop, I will be admitted again. :*(


----------



## padbrat

Hey Tour... loving the bump pic! I have had awful acid and heartburn. In hospital they gave me ranitidine and it works great. You can get it on prescription from your GP.

Mizz so good you are getting things resolved before your rainbow arrives! Now get back in bed!!

Court good luck with the test.. mine is next Mon... am dreading it!

Amanda I seem to have had colds and flu non stop since Sep... am sick of it!

Iluv sorry you are going through this... do you have any family that can come and take care of the kids?


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly big big hugs sweetie!!! Rest as much as possible!:( I know it must be very scary for you. No woman plans for that to happen. Having gone through similar experiences, I think your odds are quite well. Your baby is a good size as well :) I was in the premature nicu thread on this site and was amazed by all the women who've had preemie babies. Maybe you could go to the thread to read the positive stories and the things to expect. I know it's hard but maybe learning how it works when having a preemie will prepare a little bit. I pray baby stays until at least 28 weeks!!! That's my goal for you and me now. So it's official, you have to get there with me!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes:hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Kelly, I can't imagine how scary all this must be. Although its difficult try to stay calm and rest as much as possible. Were your other children early? Nothing but hugs and positive thoughts, I hope baby stays put for a few more weeks. At least hes at a good weight!!


----------



## Courtney917

Feel btr Amanda! Glad things are moving along with your house!!


----------



## manuiti

Tour - great bump pic! On top of medication, try lying on your left side as much as possible so that the acid has to travel uphill if it wants to get anywhere.

Courtney - loving the scan photo! And all the best for your test.

Mizz & Iluv - hang in there ladies. I've got everything crossed that you both make it way past 28 weeks. :hugs::hugs:

And Mizz hun, I hope you get the closure you so desperately need soon. 

Amanda - hope you feel better soon.

Pad - how are you getting on hun??

Afm - had my 3D scan yesterday. Here's our little guy. I'm so in love!
https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/130205Eddieat255in3D_zps7ee502c1.jpg


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu awwwwww look at that precious face!!!! He's soooo beautiful!!! :D

And thank you for your support! I think I will make it past 28 weeks!! This baby is so strong already :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

A friend of mine had her baby today and it is making me super anxious for may!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Beautiful little guy Manuti!!! 

Ugh I have a fever, cramping, pressure and vomiting anything I eat. All I had today was soup and a pretzel. I called nurse bc of pressure of cramping and she said its probably a stomach virus as its going around right now. Idk I wish they were a little more thorough, I'm nervous bc I'm at risk for pre term labor. Does the symptoms warrent a trip to er or just a trip to my bed when DH comes home?


----------



## MizzPodd

Court I had stomach cramps the night before i started dilating with my sac was sticking out. I just thought the cramps were normal since I'd already been pregnant before, but I was dilating without knowing. For me I would go becuz I would hate for something to happen:( better safe than sorry... Maybe that's just becuz of what I went through but I did have cramps the night before and just thought it was a bug or something. If you r at risk then is say its worth the trip just to be safe! :hugs: please update and let me know what happens


----------



## Courtney917

I'm thinking I should head in. The nurse at dr office was convinced it was a stomach virus bc "its going around." My fever just went up to 101 with tylenol. Ugh, I hate going there for them to act like I am an idiot or something but I guess it better to be safe then sorry. I'll keep you posted, thanks :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Yeah if your temp is 101 with Tylenol, you should definitely go in. 101.4 during pregnancy is considered a fever and you are already at 101 with medicine. Don't let them bully you or make you feel stupid. Your baby health and your health is all that matters sweetie :hugs: I pray it's just a nasty bug... But they should check you for infections just in case since your temp is getting high. I really hope you feel better soon


----------



## Courtney917

thank you <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies! Both of my kids were term with no issues. This is a huge shock! I have been contracting on and off all day. I did call the OB and as long as the procardia is stopping it, they aren't entirely concerned. I'm taking it easy as best I can and trying to get used to my new "normal".


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks Mizz!!! I'll get there with you! I will check that thread out. I am so not prepared for any of this. Just praying my cervix does NOT change or I am in so much trouble. I would love to just stay home and not end up back in that hospital.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly see your attitude is great! Keeping calm is the best thing right now :) the specialist I went to told me some ladies are considered contractors meaning they contract on a regular basis but its supposedly normal as long as its not continuing with medicine. She called me one but really does that make us feel better? Lol I'm so glad your meds are working to keep baby in! The forum will help you feel a little more prepared I promise and those ladies are very kind and inspirational after all they went through with their preemies :) there's someone on there who had a baby at 23+6 weeks and their baby is doing good, I think a year old now! But we are aiming for 28 weeks... Survival rate increases to 95/96 % around 28 weeks :D 

Court how'd it go last night??

Amanda I hope you are feeling better these days and enjoying your new house!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Tournesol

Manu, I do try to lie on my left, but sometimes I wake in the night and find I've rolled over, then have to run the bathroom as the acid is so bad it makes me throw up! 
Never mind, 27 weeks today, I'm on the home stretch! :happydance:
Your little man is gorgeous xx

Court, I hope you're OK and it is just a bug, thinking of you xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Woohoo tour!!! Home stretch!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## manuiti

How did it go Court? Hope all's ok and it's 'just' a bug.

I'm so excited for all of us ladies, I just know we're all going to get there this time and I hope so much that we all stick together and keep this wonderful group going once our little ones are born.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu me too!! That would be so nice to have a group of ladies caring for their babies at the same time :) there's a lot I am going to be learning all over again, especially if I'm having a boy!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Quick update: all is ok with baby and I. They monitored baby and he is doing really well then they did an internal exam and made sure my water didn't break. Doc said that pregnant women present symptoms of a stomach virus different then normal people. She said the pressure is from the achiness as well as baby starting to get engaged. She said as pregnancy progresses the pressure will get stronger bc this is my third baby. Basically I have the wonderful noravirus, its horrible I don't wish this upon anyone! I'm scared my kiddies will get sick now:-(. On a positive note, I got to see all the newborn babies while I was up at labor and delivery and even heard a few that were just born. It got me excited and incredibly nervous at the dame time. Lol I was laughing bc they had to stick a swab down my nasal passage to check for the flu and I was being a Damn baby. I'm thinking I better toughen up bc that's nothing compared to labor lol. 

Hope you're all doing ok and taking it easy. Yes we def need to keep the group going after we have pur babies


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm sooooo happy you two are okay!!!! I praying everything would be good. I hope you get over that nasty virus soon :hugs: and so glad you went in so they knew what was wrong instead of oh it's nothing. Is there medicine for the virus you have?


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks :). Thought I was getting well today until I went out to the store and felt so sick now my entire body aches :/. My son has swimming tonight but I think we will have to miss it as I don't want to overdo it. No, no medicine bc its a viral infection and not bacterial. They offered me zofran bc of the nausea but I declined it, I hate taking things during pregnancy. Hopefully this will be done with soon, i HATE feeling this way it's terrible.


----------



## MizzPodd

Aw I hope you get better!! I hate medicine during pregnancy too :( and avoid it at all cost unless its a must from the docs orders. I think it's a good idea for you stay home tonight. You're right, don't overdo it because you don't want your healing to be longer than it has to be. Have a good nights sleep if you can :) :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Oh I'm so glad all's okay with baby Court. Though I've had norovirus before and I wouldn't wish it on my worse enemy. It tends to be fairly short lived though so hopefully you'll be feeling better in the next couple of days or so. :hugs:

I changed OB today!!!! And I'm so happy that I did. So many little things that he did that just made me feel really comfortable and looked after. Like when he weighed me, it was without shoes - last OB didn't care. Today's one actually measured my height, last one never did. This one told me that I'm entitled to a free dental check up here, the last one never did. This one told me that I'm entitled to some sort of nasty sounding fortified milk they give pregnant women here that apparently tastes a bit fishy because it's got lots of omega 3 in it, the last one didn't. This one agreed that I should have the anti-D injection seeing as I'm O- and hubby's O+, the last one just shrugged it off as unnecessary. This one asked me where I wanted to give birth, told me to go and meet the midwife, suggested exercises, etc etc and to top it all off, when he did a quick scan, he tucked some paper over my trousers so they didn't get covered in gel, the last one never bothered. I felt like he had all the time in the world for me and explained things really clearly, with the last one I was always very aware that it was a 15 minute appointment. Gosh, I never realised there were so many little things till I just wrote them out now. Anyway, I'm so glad I changed Dr!

And as I suspected, I have a big baby. He put his hands on my tummy and said right away it was big, then he looked at baby's measurements and baby's in the 90th percentile. Obviously then he asked if there was any history of diabetes in the family which there isn't but I'm off for all my blood tests in the next few days. However, hubby's a big guy and on both sides of the family, we've got big heads! lol I was also a bit of a chunky monkey when I was born too. So hopefully all is fine. Fingers crossed.

Wow - sorry about the ramble there. :blush:


----------



## Courtney917

OMG noravirus is horrible. I don't have the diarrhea just vomitting :-(. Idk which is worse. Plus my entire body hurts soooooooooooo much. I get BH bc of the pain and baby kicks me of course while pain is the worst. 

I'm soooo glad u like ur New doc Manu! I also switched a couple of weeks ago and am so much happier. She's amazing and so is her entire staff. I also switched hospitals bc she's affiliated with another one and its much better as well. So ya got a big little guy huh? I go for my growth scan tmrw so I'll let u all know the size of him!!!

Hope u all have a restful evening


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Same as yesterday although I think tonight was off the charts. I had to page the on-call doctor at 8:30 pm. I'm contracting before I'm even due for a dose of procardia. The pain is killing me and I'm doubled over crying. She put me on strict bedrest and to come straight to L&D if I have more than 6 an hour. Problem is I cannot time these things for the world. I have no idea when one ends and another begins. The pain keeps going through my back too so she said to try a heating pad. DH came home from work because I was so scared but losing money doesn't help us either. I need to figure out what to do with the kids for a few hours in the evening. Praying I stay home this weekend. I'm terrified of them admitting me. I don't want to be there for weeks/months. It's stressing me out every time I think about it. I want the nightmare gone....


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu I'm glad you r enjoying your new doc and hopefully baby is right on track! :)

Court I'm glad it's a short lived sickness at least :hugs:

Kelly I know you don't want to but if the contractions are that bad then it sounds like you should go to l and d. They don't even know if you're dilating with these contractions. I'm shocked that they are being so laxed about your situation. I'm just worried for you and want you and baby to be closely watched :hugs: I hope you don't have to go to hospital rest either but I really just want them to get your contractions under control. You are in my thoughts sweetie. Keep staying strong :hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

Hello lovelies! This group has been indispensable to me since the loss and new pregnancy, so we absolutely have to keep it going once the babies arrive! Also, I'm a first timer, so I'm going to need extra support and advice from all you ladies who know what you're doing already! 

Courtney, I'm sorry you're feeling so poorly but I am glad it's nothing serious. :hugs:

Manu, your new doc sounds great, I was lucky enough to have a good OB right from the start, it's so important to have somebody you feel comfortable with. Also, I'm with you, got a big boy too! Eek! 

My OH had an operation on Tuesday for a type of arthritis in his shoulder. Today his shoulder is blocked and he can barely move, he's in so much pain. The surgeon who did the op can't see him today, so we have to get some extra strong painkillers from the pharmacy then I'll take him to hospital tomorrow. I really hope he'll be ok :nope: This is worry that we could do without.


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww poor hubby! Tour I hope he starts getting the pain relief soon! You r a good wife taking care of him :hugs: plus with you being preggos :) 
I would love to continue this group. If I'm having a boy I know some things will be different from caring for an infant girl so ill be happy to receive opinions about an infant boy too :D we r all going to be moving into the home stretch soon even if some are already there. I know kelly and I are on our way to last tri :)


----------



## manuiti

Oh Iluv hun, sending you huge :hugs::hugs: If you don't know when one's finishing and the next is starting, wouldn't it be best to go in now so they can check you over. If you're not dilating then at least that can put your mind at ease a little.

Your poor hubby Tour, hope he gets some good painkillers soon!

And yay for big baby boys! lol


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies, after being in tears bc of back pain yesterday from this Damn virus I seem to be doing a little better today....hopefully last night's episode was just the grand finale lol.

Hope ur hubby starts feeling btr tour!!!

Iluv, I would go to L&D if u can't even time them. I know hoe scary it can be with money....I'm in same situation. However, the stress is getting to you big time...things will be ok. Just focus on baby right now. Try to see if u can arrange childcare somehow some way...just as a preventative measure if nothing more. I truly hope u do not end up in hospital long term. I would def go to get checked out, keep us posted I hope all is ok.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I went in and was there for 12 hours. I never slept last night at all. They didn't see a darn thing. I can't believe it. They actually said to stop the procardia because they aren't sure this is contractions at all. The pain is in my back and real high in my chest. The OB swears the uterus isn't even up that high. Had labs done, urine, cervix checked and an u/s for length again. Everything was normal. I finally got to come home and as soon as I ate something it all started back up. DH thinks it has something to do with eating. I honestly don't know what to do at this point. I'm starting to think it maybe isn't contractions. Everything was fine for 12 hours on the monitor. Oye! Appt Monday....


----------



## MizzPodd

At least you and baby r good!! Yay no contractions! Maybe a bad bug or indigestion problems? I really hope they figure this out Kelly! :hugs:

Court hope you are feeling better today :)


----------



## manuiti

Glad to hear baby's safe inside hun. This doesn't sounds fun for you though, maybe see a gastroenterologist? Thankfully it's not contractions but I hope you can find out what it is.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Iluv, when I had noravirus I thought I was contracting as well. Pain was intense and food made it much worse. This lasted 3 days (went to hospital on day 1). Symptoms present themselves differently in pregnant women as our organs are squished up to make room for baby. Perhaps its some sort of virus like I had?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies! I have no idea! Between my back and belly pain, I just have no idea. And one or the other seems to hurt all the time. It's really hard to not freak out over everything. If I knew what brought this on, I would go back and undo it.


----------



## padbrat

Heck ladies I am with you on the illness thing....

I had my thyroid bloods re done on Friday and my GP called me Friday night and told me that my thyroid had gone mega toxic again... worse than I had it in first tri... and with a T4 of 95 that was really bad and this time it is even worse... When I was admitted to hosp about 3 wks ago my Obs Cons took my anti thyroid drugs off me and said I didn't need them. For the last 10 days or so I have been feeling really ill.. breathless, heart palps, sweats, insomnia so I wasn't surprised when my GP called. He told me to go back on the anti thyroid drugs straight away on a really high dosage. I am in tomorrow for a scan and to see my Obs Consultant... hmmm I intend to have a very direct conversation with him!!!! 

Manu sounds like you have very good care now! Well done x

I luv it sounds like it could be the horrible virus Court is suffering from. We have it here every winter.. so often it is called the Winter Vomiting Bug... nasty nasty virus x

Mizz sounds like you are doing well now x

Court I think it lasts about 5 ish days so hopefully you will feel better soon... lots and lots of fluids chick x

Tour and Manu I too am having a big boy... he is top of the charts, have my glucose test on Mon as my Dad, Sis and Nan are all insulin diabetics. But on the upside I also get to see my boy tomorrow... and I am now...

THIRD TRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manuiti

Congrats on 3rd tri Pad!!!:happydance: 

So sorry to hear about your thyroid. Yeah, I can imagine you'll be having very stern words with your OB!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats pad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why did they take u off the meds while ur pregnant?? The levels can fluctuate and go wacky throughout pregnancy as well as soon after. They're still monitoring my blood levels every four weeks...until March!
Keep us posted, I'm sure your levels will be back down soon!!!


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Manu!

Court what annoys me is that when I was last with my Endocrinologist she said that my levels were completely normal ... I was to stay on PTU at 100mg to keep it all in check. I have to admit I was surprised when my Obs took the PTU without checking with the Endocrinologist. I am now on 2 weekly checks.


----------



## Courtney917

Ohh my ob tried to pull that crap too! I refused to stop meds and continued with what my endo told me to do. I would flip out on ur ob....they aren't the specialists! Lots of luck, hopefully they will be under control soon.


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hey girls!!! I hope all is well I'm trying to catch up!

Iluv-i'm praying for you

Court-hope you're feeling better sweetie

Little update: sorry I haven't been around lately I've been busy busy with the kids (which are both better now) and with the new house and everything else! It's been crazy! We still haven't moved yet :-/ but we had our final inspection today which went great so now all that's left is a few final things then we can close and move!!! Thank god! I'm feeling pretty good just struggling with back pain from my scoliosis and the beginning stages of SPD...and lousy preggo sex :-/ I honestly think my lady bits are broken I officially cannot have an orgasm which is killing me...the new house is kind of stressing me out too because at the inspection today I realized how much work I need to do there...like just little things like paint and making it a "home" it's just a bit overwhelming when you're 28 weeks along :-O 


By the way we are 28 weeks and 2 days! THIRD TRIMESTER!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh wow Pad that is really bad! I would be livid and saying so!!!

Amanda-LOL on the lady bits. I won't even risk sex at this point so I have no idea if I could or not. It honestly is about the furthest thing from my mind. Someday we'll play again. ;) Good luck with your move!

Me-OB tomorrow and another cervical length check. I'm sure everything is just fine with that. Just wish I could rid of the bad periods of time during the day and all the anxiety that comes with it.


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad thank you... im getting there:) Congrats pad on getting to third tri!! :D and give them a piece of your mind... I would too!

Amanda congrats on third tri!! :D

Kelly I hope everything is good for you sweetie :) can't wait for us both to reach 28 weeks! I know your ffn was positive but I am praying you get to 28 weeks at least :hugs: and even to 30 weeks!

AFM: I am in the double digits for counting down now!!! 99 days to go! And one day away from 26 weeks. I still have an instinct feeling that I will deliver early... It's not a bad feeling just more of an instinct feeling... I'm aiming for mid 30 weeks at least :)

Oh and Amanda we r opposite with the orgasms! I seem to get them while sleeping because I wake up outta my dreams and it happens instantly!! However it is not fun for me because I'm at extreme high risk of pre term labor and any kind of sexual stimulation can cause contractions. I was told to avoid any kind of sexual contact that causes this, and I do! But I can't control what my body does when I'm sleeping. When I told my female doc and nurse about this they say enjoy it and get jealous LOL I'm thinking hello! I can't enjoy it because it is risking my early labor! Lol so right now it's more of a curse... I've been on no sex restriction since 8 weeks so trust me the orgasms would seem to be good but not if it can disturb my stuff done there! Lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

Mizz it's so bad that I close my eyes and kind of hold my breath really really trying to concentrate and NOTHING happens! It's horrible!!! I'm considering letting my mom take the kids the weekend of the 20th and taking hubby to a cabin for his birthday with some dirty movies and playthings in hopes that that fixes my cooch! Lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol omg Amanda!! It's that bad?? I wish i could switch for now with becuz i dont need the big Os right now. lol
I think that's a good idea... Get one of those vibrators or something because that should do the trick right? I hope hubby understands ;) I think if I watched the naughty movies with hubby I would laugh the whole time lol I'm impressed that you can pull that off. I'd be too goofy with my hubby.
I really really hope you can get outta your slump because you have to enjoy yourself for the ladies who can't right now lol (wonder how the other girls will react to our convo) Hee hee


----------



## manuiti

ILuv - all the best for your OB appt tomorrow. :hugs:

Mizz & Amanda - Oh you poor things, you're both in this horrible big O cruel form of torture!!!

Oh and congrats on third tri Amanda. :happydance:

afm - went for my glucose tolerance test & various other blood & urine tests today. So boring! I actually quite liked the drink though - so did baby by what he was doing to my tummy in the waiting room. lol Anyway, I should be getting the results tomorrow. Fingers crossed all's fine.


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu I hope your results are normal!!! :hugs:

Lol yeah, I hope Amanda gets her spark back tho! As for me, my libido is through the roof but can't do anything about it yet lol
It's worth keeping this baby in tho so I am ok. Anything for my baby :)


----------



## manuiti

Absolutely Mizz! This is my first and it's amazing me just how protective I am over baby and my tummy. Like the other day I was trimming my dog's nails while he was lying down and he flinched and kicked me squarely in the stomach. I knew baby was okay but I just couldn't stop crying. I had to get hold of hubby, who's out in a war zone, so he could calm me down. :blush:


----------



## Courtney917

LOL you girls are too much. As for me, no problems in that area:-D. 

Have any of you been feeling numbness and extreme pressure like baby is about to fall out??? Ugh its sooooooooo annoying, i feel like that every time i walk :/


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu that's so normal :) I would have freaked out too! Isn't it amazing how instinctive you become over your baby?? :)

Court LOL yeah I knew you would laugh! I know how many women say their sex life lessens with having kids but for me and dh it is the same if not more lol so imagine being told you have to practice abstinence for basically 8 months!!! But dh has been so sweet an understanding... He is so serious about making sure I am comfortable and baby is safe. I'm so in love!!! (Wish I could show it to him in a special way ;) lol)
But yes... I've felt the pain pressures for a while actually.. That's when they started worrying about preterm labor months ago so I absolutely understand!! And then it makes you walk funny too lol


----------



## Courtney917

LOL my DH and I as well. Our sex life hasn't dwindled at all...except for now that I feel like the baby will fall out!!!!! OMG its horrible!!!! He's moving and all but it's so low and I feel like his head is popping out of my girl parts!!!!!!!


----------



## EMTAmanda

I'm usually a sex kitten who wants it all the time but since I'm currently broken it just aggravates me and makes me mad lol! My stomach has literally been rolling all day and upset and I really want to go to bed but my stomach is killing me...never again will I eat pizza hut pizza!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

baby is way up into my rib cage that I can barely breathe! UG!!!

25 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!

Cervical length is still 3.6 and closed. Baby is head down...for now anyway. Still having lots of back pain and cramping. Something is always hurting. No real answers for that but she said to take the procardia as needed. I put on 5 lbs this month. EEK!!! I just got my Girl Scout cookies yesterday so I joked that this should be next month's gain. LOL His HR was 135. I got a few more pics of him. I will now be seen every 2 weeks and keep getting a cervical length done with each appt. Just hoping and wishing everything dies down here soon. I am to watch my activity depending on how I feel.


----------



## padbrat

Well ladies... my poor Hubby has been on a sex ban since BFP! He is fine about it... as I am high risk Drs advised against it. He accepts it won't be forever!

Manu and me where glucose Sister's yesterday... she like the drink I hated it... bleurghhhh!!

Iluv I am on a 2 weekly schedule too...was supposed to be back for more scans etc on the 25th Feb, but we are away so it has been put back to the 4th March.. day before my Birthday and 2 days before my bump photo shoot!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Very cool pad!

So I just have to ask on all this pain if anyone knows... it's upper back and on and off all day. Then right now my chest is tight and it hurts to breathe. Could be related to eating but who knows. What is all this????


----------



## Tournesol

LOL at you sexy girls!! OH and I have been abstaining (his decision, not mine!) He's just too freaked out that baby will know what we're doing!! :haha: And now he's all broken with his bad shoulder, there's no chance! 

Congrats on you 3rd tri girls!! 

When does 3rd tri officially start? I thought is was 28w, but my book says 25w?! Anyway, whatever, May is not far away now.


----------



## padbrat

ILuv if you are having pain breathing I would get that checked out by a Dr. x

Tour I think there is confusion all round about when tri's start... I had 28 wks in my book too... plus that means only 12 weeks to our EDD's!!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

12 weeks?!!! OMG, I've got so much to do! Eek!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Pretty sure it's 28 weeks.

It's the pressure pad. They already checked it out once.


----------



## padbrat

Tell me about it Tour... I just had one of my Hubby's family call up and she has had 4 children... she laughed when I told her what we had bought already and said Hubby's bank balance still has to take a bashing... before she listed all the VITAL stuff we still need to get.... gah!!!!

Pleased you have had it checked Iluv... I am breathless as well as my thyroid has gone toxic so I know how horrible it feels x


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly im glad your cervix is good!! see i think you will be fine :) my baby's head has been down since 18 weeks lol I told the baby to stay in there for at least 10 more weeks ;) I hope you start feeling better sweetie :hugs:

Pad looks like our hubby's are in the same boat lol but they know its necessary to ensure a safer pregnancy. I'm glad they are understanding and supportive right :)

I was up all night with terrible pains throughout stomach and vagina area :( this morning I have pains everywhere but more crampy... I hope it stops soon or I have to go in which I don't want.
Hey looks we all are getting checked twice a week! Ladies just think that we get to see baby more often:) I pray we all get to full term tho!!
To my understanding 28 is third trimester :D

I'm 26 weeks today!!! Omg two more weeks to my long waited goal! My doctors will be so pleased! And 10 more weeks til my cerclauge is removed! Yay :D Just keep hangin in there little baby!


----------



## manuiti

Iluv - glad your cervix is looking good. :flower:

Hehe Pad - I think I was lucky and got the orange flavoured stuff. It really did taste just like Fanta.

Then after all that fasting I had a huge lunch followed by waaaayyyy too many pancakes in the afternoon with my mum and around 9pm the indigestion hit me. I'm such an idiot, it hurt so much and didn't shift till about 5am. :dohh:


----------



## MizzPodd

So all this talk about sex... I had two big Os last night waking up out of a dream!!! So frustrating!!! Not supposed to do anything to simulate uterus :( lol


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz I'm jealous! LOL I cannot accomplish that if I tried. ;)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

He is head down too Mizz! or was on Monday. I know that can change. He is kicking the crap outta my ribs though! ;)


----------



## EMTAmanda

So not to toot my own horn or anything but hubby just better love me! I got his birthday present yesterday...a new leather recliner for our living room  I think I deserve a mighty good back rubbing for that one


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly LOL that's what I keep hearing from my female doctor! But she's not concerned about it even though they gave me this paper that specifically said to avoid activities that will cause an orgasm lol I'm so confused 

Awww baby's little feet kicking you! My baby likes to stay low (well every pregnancy). I've been having talks with my baby telling them they can stretch out a little more and to float upward a bit lol I feel kicking right near my ribs but its mostly all at the bottom where I feel the most action. Oh and my belly button! Feels like its being pulled from the inside out! Lol how are you feeling by the way?

Amanda you damn well deserve a nice massage among other things ;) 

Hey ladies, how'd your glucose results go?? 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mizz... I had a bad result... I have GD. Hospital appt tomorrow about it. PAH!


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad nooooooooooo!!! I hope you can just have a controlled diet without insulin. I know it sucks but I promise it will become like second nature :) I am really banking on you not needing the insulin... It's annoying!!! I'm not gonna lie, but luckily dd1 was fine and perfect and my blood sugar went right back down to normal. Let me know how they decide your plan of care :) stay strong sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Hey Mizz. My results came back ok. Only thing from all the tests I had done was that I'm slightly anaemic so am starting on a top up iron supplement tonight. I'm curious to see if I suddenly get more energy.

Pad - all the best for your appointment tomorrow, I hope it goes well. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-Had some contractions today but the Procardia did its job. I am not becoming an isomniac though and cry at everything!

I have had GD since 12 weeks. With DS it was diet controlled. With this one, I am on insulin 3 times a day. I hate it but there is an end in sight! :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu I'm glad to hear you are good with the results! Yay!

Kelly I am so happy you have the medicine to stop those contractions, I pray they hold out until after 28 weeks :hugs: 
Yeah that insulin is a hassle but definitely worth it and yes there is a beautiful end in sight :)

Happy Valentines Day ladies! Hubby surprised me with gifts before he and dd1 left this morning. He's so sweet! He got our daughter a cute teddy bear and chocolates too :D


----------



## Courtney917

Sorry I have been MIA!! Glad to see everyone is doing well :). My 3 year old was in hospital yesterday after eating an extra strength tylenol . Luckily he's okay, very small amount in his blood but we were at the hospital for 6 hour for observation. That was quite a challenge with my two little guys, lol. They were actually very well behaved and kept getting compliments from the doctors and nurses. I now learned MY lesson and keep medication out of his reach (ugh). They are usually in medicine cabinet but I was sick and left them out on my dresser and he apparently knows how to open childproof caps. I'm just glad my little monster is okay....now he won't take off hospital bracelet bc he said he will "get lost," lol. 

Hope you all have a great valentines day!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Poor Court! I know that must've been scary!! I'm glad he is okay though very glad! 
My daughter can open those childproof caps too and she's only 2. So yeah they aren't effective. I was testing it and let her hold one just to see and she opened it in seconds smh lol


----------



## EMTAmanda

Bless your heart Court!

My glucose screen is the 21st  which I'm happy about because hubby got me my favorite chocolates today and I plan to eat them all before then lol!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol me too Amanda! I have mine the 28 th and hubby got me chocolates too do I'm definitely taking advantage! Lol oh and with my favorite cookies too


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just one tylenol? I'm honestly surprised they kept you. My niece got into some when she was 2 and they were just told to watch her at home. I don't think either of my kids can open those bottles. Of course I haven't really tried. Glad he is okay!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks everyone. I wasn't sure of it was just one....so they didn't want to take any chances. Plus it was 500mg which could be a toxic dose for his weight (he's a skinny little guy). I'm glad all is okay and all the meds are high up in the cabinets lol. We both learned our lesson from that experience!!!!

Glad everyone is doing well!!! I'll be 30 weeks on Sunday!!!!! I can't believe it!!

On another note, a friend of mine is pregnant with twins and found out that twin b isn't gaining weight like she should ( she's an entire pound behind the other one) so they are talking about inducing her at 28 weeks bc the baby is in danger. The doctors aren't sure if twin b will make it past the first week bc she's only 1lb 3 oz. Please, keep her and her babies in your prayers.


----------



## MizzPodd

Please send many hugs to your friend Court! :hugs: I've read on here about babies that weight surviving and I hope your friend is one the parents that experience that :)


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Mizz <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh no Courtney! Are they identical by chance? Because there is this thing called twin-to-twin transfusion where one basically sucks the life out of the other one. That is so sad. 28 weeks is dangerous for both of them. :*(

So my insulin got upped today. Story of my life... Still feeling all of the side effects when I take the Procardia and now all of a sudden I can't sleep from it! Just happy to get another week under my belt.


----------



## Kathleen1994

Due may 7th with a little girl and ithink i reckon a few girls here ffrom when i got my bfp august 29th


----------



## Courtney917

Yes:-( that's exactly what's going on. She's 26 weeks now and they want to induce her within next two weeks. One baby is an entire pound under the other. 

Glad you're doing well and no more contractions!! Sucks that u can't sleep though :-/. Hope u can get some rest!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi Kathleen! How's your pregnancy been going?

Kelly I hope you get some nap eventually or rest at least. Good thing is no more contractions tho :)

Court I really hope your friend and her babies make it okay. :hugs: never give up there's always a chance against all odds :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Hi Kathleen!!! Congrats on ur little girl!!!

Thanks Mizz, hopefully the babies will he ok.


----------



## MizzPodd

My hubby went to get the ern changed and the funeral people are working on it :D now we r waiting for the people who give out birth certificates to call us back to let us know when we can get that changed too.

Had to go to hospital tonight because of contractions :( but they gave me a shot tubertine (dot know how to spell it) and the contractions stopped. :) so now I'm back home finally. They also wanted baby HB to slow down a little but everything is good now. Just have terrible headache. Lol


----------



## Courtney917

Awe! So happy urn is being changed . 

Scary about the contractions...hoping they stay far away!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

That med is awful Mizz! I am scared that the Procardia won't stop this. Had my dinner shower tonight and I lasted 2 1/2 hours and came home to put my feet up. The pain gets me all anxious. And on top of it I have a massive sore throat and headache. I just need the next 3 months to fly!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Hi girls, welcome Kathleen :wave:

Mizz, you poor thing! That must have been so scary! 

Court, I really ope your friends twins will be Ok. 

I saw my OB the other day and he's concerned that I've put on 6 kilos in 6 weeks! Oops! However, I did point out that I spent the first 5 months throwing up non stop and I'm just enjoying being able to eat again. (I did throw up my lunch today, but it's a once every 2 week occasion now instead of every meal!) Also, I'm 5'9" and 6 months pregnant and I weigh 74 kilos now. That's not excessive is it? I've put on 10 kilos in total. 
I've been nursing the hubby after his op, poor love, he ended up with a haematoma in his shoulder as a result of the op. It was just keyhole surgery, so the recovery should have been just a couple of weeks, but now with this set back it will be much longer. 
As long as he's better once the baby arrives, that's all that matters! 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you Kelly :hugs:

Kelly you and me both!! Please let time fly so we can be a bit normal again.... Keep resting as much as you can! I pray they stay away too :hugs: for both of us. You are a week behind me so you have only 2 weeks til 28 and me one! I can't wait for us both to get there :D
When are they worst for you? Is the procardia starting to wear off?


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour you r fine honey! Women gain differently from one another. As long as you and baby are healthy that's what matters. For me, I have a lot of water weight when pregnant. I lost 20 pounds one week after delivering dd1 because it was water retention lol even though I drink about a gallon of water a day! Lol


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks hun! I can't understand it really, I don't look any different apart from my huge belly and a little around my face. Hips, bum and everywhere else looks the same as it always did. Thank God for that, I was so worried I'd put on loads of weight in pregnancy. 

Oh and doc gave me Ranitidine for the heartburn, magic fizzy tablets! Works like a dream :winkwink:


----------



## Tournesol

One more thing! Baby is now head down and happily kicking me in the ribs! :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

Oooh good! Heartburn is starting to kick in full force. I'm happy you found your remedy finally tho!

For me, my boobs and butt are bigger but my dh loves it Lol


----------



## MizzPodd

My baby's head has been down for weeks and I feel the kicks right under my ribs but not the ribs yet lol I have a feeling once I reach 7 months, that baby will be enjoying kicking my ribs lol I feel it mostly around my belly button and body parts sticking out lol


----------



## Courtney917

Ohhh yes the weight gain lol. I always gain more towards the end....its starting to creep up as well. I gain lots of water weight as well and usually lose 20-25 in first two weeks. I gain all over....hips, butt, thighs u name it lol. Don't worry about weight gain u and baby are healthy and that's what matters!!! My lo is also head down but he is so low that all the movements are below belly button. He's also all scrunched up with his knees by his face. 

Thanks everyone for all ur thoughts for my friend, I'm hoping baby b gains more weight so she doesn't have to be inducted so soon.


----------



## MizzPodd

Court does it feel like your baby's head will start sticking out any minute? Lol that's how mine feels. I will always wonder what it feels like to carry "high" in a pregnancy lol


----------



## Courtney917

Lol yes!!!! I've always carried low in each pregnancy. However I think this is the lowest out of my other two. I was always able to feel them in my ribs but this one I don't feel that high at all. Hopefully him being this low the entire time will mean a quick delivery after all the pressure he's putting on my cervix lol.


----------



## padbrat

Morning ladies!

I wish Leo was head down... But nope he is still transverse and high up at the top of my tummy.

Is anyone else suffering from huge swollen feet and legs? Mine are really bad!

Tour I have that stuff for heart burn... It is brill!

Mizz and Iluv I hope those contractions stay away!

Court i hope your friends twins are ok.

It looks like I am going to be induced at 38wks as Leo is huge and I have gd... That will make him an April baby.


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol Court with dd1 it literally took me 3 to 4 pushes and she came right out!!! So I'm hoping for the same with this baby I think this baby is lower too than my other.

Pad Awww! I've haven't been swollen but heartburn and terrible stomach icky feeling has been happening with some pressure headaches :( 
You r still with us May baby ladies tho becuz you're one of the originals lol
R you excited to be able to deliver sooner and I hope he turns around in time and cooperates! :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Yes, very swollen by end of the day:/. I'm 30 weeks today!!!! If baby is born early like my other two ....I'm looking at 7-8 more weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

That's how it was with DS2 miss! I was pushing for 15 minutes and he was born!


----------



## Courtney917

*mizz....damn autocorrect on my phone


----------



## EMTAmanda

My glucose screen is Thursday and i am a nervous wreck! If I fail I'm not sure if I can deliver at the birth center :-/ hubby's birthday is Wednesday which I'm really excited about  my shower is march 24th and we are supposed to close on the new house by the 1st of march! So I'm super excited!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Court woohoo on being 30 weeks! :hugs: so you must be excited because 2 months you could be delivering!!

Amanda I wish you the best on your glucose test! Congrats on closing on the new house in a few weeks :D

I take my glucose test next Tuesday. I hope I don't get it again


----------



## padbrat

Yuk I hated my glucose test... Good luck ladies! 

Mizz I think I am having another stage of being overwhelmed at it all... So I just won't think about it lol.

He is still being awkward. Last night it felt like he had crammed himself into my upper left side and was having a fight with my ribs. My stomach was all pointed when he turned his back to me and my belly button slid to the right of my belly.... So bizarre!

Amanda you are busy busy busy!

Yay for 30wks court!


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad sounds like your little man is a busy body :D

I'm 27 weeks today!!!! Omg one more week til my long very long awaited goal of 28 weeks!!! My doc is gonna be estatic at my next appt next Tuesday!!! They've been concerned about me getting there and now I'm only one week away! I pray baby is growing good and my fluid is good and my stitch is keeping cervix from dilating and shortening more. :D staying positive against any odds!!!


----------



## manuiti

Congrats on 30 weeks Court!

Wow Amanda - you're so busy!

Mizz - I love your attitude and roll on next week & you hitting that milestone you've so patiently been waiting for.

Pad - my boy's been fighting with my ribs too lol. It's so uncomfortable but I love it. 

:hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you Manu! Then 32 weeks is next goal :D then 36 and ill be over the moon to get that far!!! How have you been holding up??


----------



## Courtney917

Lots of luck with everything Amanda!!! We sold a house and bought a new one last March...such an exciting time!!!!

Awesome Mizz!!! I'm so happy that everything is looking great for you!!!

LOL Pad, my first baby was close to my ribs but with each subsequent pregnancy my babies have gotten lower and lower. This one I feel at my belly button and that's as high as I feel him. I swore he was breech but nope...I'm just carrying super low!!! We want one more...I'm scared to see how low my fourth baby will be lol. He/She will just slide out when the time arrives lol. 

I'm so excited...I am going to buy our stroller on Thursday!!!!!! Since DS2 will only be a little shy of 3.5 years old I am getting the Britax B-Ready with an optional 2nd seat...it'll work out great bc we want the next one pretty close in age to this baby so it'll save us money on buying a full double stroller. Here's a pic of it, let me know what you ladies think:
https://www.albeebaby.com/britax-20...93_d_S838900&gclid=COf8v6iRw7UCFUZa4AodXmoAxQ


----------



## manuiti

Mizz - yeah, I'm doing fine. Just starting to feel a bit cumbersome now and wishing hubby was home. He'll be away again from 34 weeks till around the birth, so that's going to be fun without him around. I just hope and pray that he makes it back home in time for the birth. I've got my mum lined up in case he doesn't but I really would rather that he is my birthing partner.

Court - That stroller looks great and perfect for what you want it for! We got the Britax B-Safe and I love it.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hope all is well Mizz! I got for my 27 week visit Monday and will get another cervical length done. Can't believe how far we have come!! :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly thanks! I hope your cervix is still at a good length and sealed shut! :hugs:

Afm-Oh goodness. So I went to after hour dentist for tooth pain from a root canal I had done in 2008. It's been hurting over a week with pressure headaches and I never put two and two together. Well apparently it is a re infection and I will need one of two surgeries to fix it. I have to go to specialist tomorrow because the dentist wants me to get seen ASAP becuz it may require drastic surgery. He said it could detrimental to me and baby if left untreated so I am going to see what happens. Either the condition is stable enough where I can wait until after I deliver, or a little bit further like the mid 30 weeks, or asap. I hope an pray its something that can wait until baby is further just in case it requires me to deliver first. Doc have me some numbing medicine to get me trough the night and gave me penicillin to hopefully temporary stop the infection. But he said its not the solution and that I new to be seen by specialist ASAP. :( so much and more and things just keep piling up. I am becoming numb to all the bad news that I keep getting. I refuse to get defeated this far in, me and my baby will be okay no matter what and I will keep my attitude positive regardless of what happens. Honestly after losing a child, everything else seems like a piece I cake. I got through that (well am getting through it) so I know IC an get through this added on set back!!
Wooh! Feel better getting all of that out!!


----------



## cgav1424

Mizz - you are, by far, one of the strongest mamas I know. It's truly inspiring. I can't believe how many things have been stacked against you, but you just keep knocking them all down. You're my hero! Hope this tooth thing is something that can wait a few weeks.

Amanda - fingers crossed for your glucose test and congrats on closing on the house!

Courtney - that stroller's on our list! I love Britax products so we'll have to see what we end up with. I have yet to buy one single baby item. Lol. I work best under pressure so I'll be blowing up our bank account soon enough!

Manu - I'm sorry hubby will be away again. I hope he makes it home for the birth. 

Pad - I'm carrying low so haven't had to deal with any rib kicks yet. 

Afm, I'm on complete and utter bedrest for two weeks. Baby's only measuring in the 6th percentile so my perinatologist is hoping that the two weeks of bedrest gets her up to the 10th percentile so I can avoid being diagnosed with IUGR. I'm already losing my mind. It's all fun for the kids for now. They thought it was so fun to pack their lunches for tomorrow. DS even made the cornbread that I had planned on making to go with the chili I made for dinner. I think they'll love doing "mommy's job" until "mommy's job" gets boring. Lol. 

Hope you guys are all doing well. xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well that stinks Mizz! I'm thinking your best bet is to get this taken care of now. I would want it done so I could relax. Keep up posted how it goes! (((HUGS)))


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you ladies! I have appt in a few hours. They booked me right away when I called this morning! I was pleasantly shocked :D oh I hope it's a simple thing or at least a procedure that can wait. Pray for me ladies. I won't know if its something that needs to be done right away until after this appt.

Cgav rest rest rest!! I think the two weeks will give baby lots of time to grow... And the bedrest will make it better! Keep us updated. I think it's so cute your babies want to do mommys job :)


----------



## manuiti

Oh Mizz, that really sucks! You are being amazing though, and it is that wonderful attitude of yours that is getting you through this. Hang in there and stay focussed on how worth it all this is going to be when you're holding your little one in your arms. Huge hugs! :hugs::hugs:

cgav - bed rest sucks but anything for baby, right? hope these 2 weeks gets her into that 10th percentile. Big hugs for you too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Manu & Mizz - thanks guys! Yes, bed rest sucks, but I will do absolutely anything for my baby girl to be healthy. I have small babies by nature...DS was only 5 lbs 15 oz when he was born at 37+3 and DD was 6 lbs 9 oz when she was born at 38+4. I didn't have a third trimester ultrasound with either one of them so I have no idea what size they were at this stage in their gestation. I do know, however, that even though they were both on the lower end of the growth chart... they were both above the 10th percentile. It's a good thing my OB sent me to this specialist as my fundal height is actually measuring big. Ugh. I'm just so frustrated. All I have to do is feed my unborn baby and give her proper nutrients and I haven't even been able to do that. 

Iluv - one more week (almost) down! Roll on week 27 then yay for week 28 and third tri! Wow... even with all the stresses we've been having... I can't believe we're all just about in the last tri!


----------



## cgav1424

Ugggggggh! Just got the call that I failed my one hour glucose test! I have to go back for the three hour, but don't know when to go as I'm on bed rest for two weeks? Soooo frustrating!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Mizz, I am hoping things get better and you don't need surgery!!! Sending positive vibes your way and keeping you in my thoughts!!!

Cgav, that sucks about the glucose test :(. I hear many women fail it though....hoping the 3 hour shows NO GD!!! I haven't bought anything either, lol. We just finished painting the baby's room last weekend and will be putting up crib by March 2nd. I think I will be buying the stroller tomorrow, I just HATE spending the money but I know its a good deal...I am getting the second seat and stroller for $479 so not a bad deal at all bc I have seen it for upwards of $600 0n other sites. 

Hoping everyone is doing well!!!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Courtney, I hear you about spending money. We thought we were done after our DD 6 years ago so gave most of our stuff away. We are literally having to buy everything all over again. I'm going cheap with most things as I know for sure 100% that we are done this time and I don't want to spend loads of money, but I always splurge on the car seat and the stroller. The car seat keeps baby safe in the car so money is no object and I use our stroller a lot and think its worth it to splurge on one good stroller rather than buy stroller after stroller looking for one that's functional.


----------



## MizzPodd

Cgav I understand that!! I'm suppose to be on bedrest until delivery but have been running around the last couple of days due to the dentist thing. It's like we don't have a choice and its hard becuz we can't be moving around! I don't know how I am solupposed to do my one hour next week when I'm not supposed to stand or sit for more than ten minutes! Oh goodness the madness! I can't do anything but laugh lol it's the best medicine for me. ;)

AFM- have consult with endodonist on Monday to see if I have to get the surgery right away or if I can wait until after I deliver.... I'm on penicillin right now and if it works it should keep the infection away for another couple of months! That's all I need is just a couple more months and I will deliver then if I have to. I'd rather so it then versus anytime soon.


----------



## Tournesol

I need help/advice please girls. So confused! 

I'm looking at change bags on Ebay, but there are SO many to choose from and I really don't know what I need. Which is most useful/practical? 

Most are standard 3 piece, which have the main bag, change mat and bottle insulation thing. 

Then there are others which have a big bag, a small bag, change mat, bottle insulator and a messy bag (what's a messy bag?) 

I don't want to buy more than I need, but I don't want to have to buy extra bits either. What have you all got? Or what have you used for previous children? 

I'm not bothered about designer or anything! 

Help! :shrug:


----------



## Tournesol

Here are some I was looking at... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baby-Lov...330&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=330866727861&

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-PCS-DA...appy_Changing_Bags&hash=item2ec162f416&_uhb=1

Swinging towards this one...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Baby..._Changing_Bags&var&hash=item3a7e6d2755&_uhb=1


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I just got a standard diaper bag at Babies R Us. I am not into these designer purse things at all! They cost a fortune and seem to be a big hit but I don't get it. LOL Mine has everything I need so that's what we did. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Those are some cute bags! You having a boy???


----------



## Tournesol

Yes we're having a boy. I thought these ones looked really good value though. I don't care if it's designer, some of those are SO expensive it's unbelievable. But if I'm going to be carrying it around every day, I'd like it to be a bit funky :haha:

What sort of bag have you got?


----------



## manuiti

Thanks for asking that Tour, I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## Courtney917

I just got a regular bag with changing pad. I always get the larger insulated bottle bag that holds 4 bottles. I like the new bags but they're so expensive I just cant justify spending so much money! I rather buy a nice handbag for myself instead lol.


----------



## padbrat

Yup mine is fairly standard too... just with changing mat in a natty zebra print. It is good though as it came with hospital emergency kit like a baby grow, hat, mits, toiletries for me, nappies and wipes etc.


----------



## padbrat

Wahoooo 30 wks for me!!


----------



## Tournesol

Where did you get your bag from Pad? 

Congrats on 30 weeks! Time is starting to fly now isn't it? xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Tour... I am on the Bounty website and they send you deals on all sorts of things and the changing bags were one of the deals. It is well worth joining and I have got a few things from there. 

Plus it should have cost £30 and it was discounted to £19.99.


----------



## MizzPodd

I got a simple one too but I honesty didn't like it after a while because it was a flap over. So just make sure you get one that zips so you won't risk the chance of stuff falling out. I'm going to get a new one that Zips this time. 

Congrats on getting to 30 weeks pad!!!!

Two more days til 28 weeks!!!! OMg it's so unreal to be getting this far when we thought we would barely make 24 weeks. Can't wait for dentist appt tomorrow and then next appt on Tuesday. I rpray I don't have to get the surgery right away!!! Keep fingers and toes crossed for me please!


----------



## manuiti

Got everything crossed for you Mizz!!

And congrats on 30 weeks Pad - hard to believe that this time last year this was all just a dream for us. :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Pad - wahoo! 30 weeks chick!!! Less than 10 to go side you'll most likely be induced early, right???

UK girls, I have a quick question for you. The Cosatto go lightly carseat/pram/pushchair. Anyone heard anything about it? I'm in love with the print, but want a good quality and functional stroller!!! 

Hubs got his bonus check on Friday, handed me the credit card and said "Shop. A lot. Buy whatever the baby needs. Buy whatever you need. Just start shopping." I can't bring myself to buy anything for this little one yet! It's like it's still not real to me! What is wrong with me???


----------



## EMTAmanda

I past my gestational diabetes screening and as of last Friday we are 30 weeks!!!! I had a dream last week that I delivered at 30 weeks and Ive been having lots of Braxton hicks today! Both the boys didn't want to come out so I'm sure she's fine and I'm in no pain at all. Just TIRED.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Gah! Contractions tonight! Had to break down after almost an entire week and take the Procardia again. OB tomorrow... Actually I have appts all week! I'm 27 weeks today and just taking it week by week.


----------



## Tournesol

I ordered a bag! the 3rd one on the list I posted. I also ordered some super cute bandana bibs and a moses basket! 

Cgav, I know what you mean, I only just started buying stuff in the last couple of weeks and it still doesn't feel real to me. Even with a big belly! 

Good luck at the dentist Mizz. I hate the dentist! 

Good luck with all your appts Iluv, I hope you can keep those contractions at bay.


----------



## EMTAmanda

I had contractions all day yesterday and then had a dream I was delivering last night! Lol I'm sure she's just playing with me though I had braxton hicks from 18 weeks with both boys.


----------



## Tournesol

Good positive attitude Amanda! Atta girl! :haha:

I keep getting little twinges, but no BH yet... 


I need some more baby stuff advice please! Baby carriers. Any of you getting one or got one already? Again, there are so many to choose from. Which is best? 
I like the look of this one, it looks so cute and cosy...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160900257596


----------



## Courtney917

Freaking out....my three year old has the flu. Not only am I worried about him....I'm also worried about me. His pediatrician freaked me out BC he said he's more concerned w me and to watch for signs of pneumonia with my son if fever doesn't break by Thurs :-(


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope your little man starts feeling better soon :( and you make sure you don't get sick missy! Please let me know how you two are doing tomorrow... I pray all gets better :hugs:

Afm- Dentist gave me antibiotics again and said take for 10 days and if I'm fine, then come back after I deliver!!! Yesssss!!!! I'm so happy and the pain has lessened since I started the penicillin so in thinking everything will be good !! tomorrow is 28 weeks for me. 
I'm only worried about these contractions And lower pain that has been increasing  it's kinda how I felt the day before I went into labor with dd2 :( so confused but I can't wait to go to my appointment. I'm trying my best to wait until appointment tomorrow. Dont wanna have to go to l and d today or night! But I know if it gets worse I have to do the smart thing and go in. I love my ob doc and just want to see him tomorrow tho! I trust his judgment.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly I hope they can stop the contractions. Did they give you the shot in your arm to stop them? Or is it just the procardia? Oh I pray you and baby are good.... Guess what??? You r one week away from last tri so I just know you can do it and make it there and even further!! I'm 28 weeks tomorrow and cannot believe it; I will probably be in denial! Lol let us know about your appt sweetie :hugs:

Cgav nothing is wrong with you! It's hard to believe I know :) I still look at my toddler and just feel like its not real, can't believe I'm a mom! I don't know when that feeling wears off yet!

Amanda im glad you passed Your test; mine is tomorrow!! Great thinking Amanda stay optimistic girl!

Tour it looks beautiful and definitely cozy :D I say get it!


----------



## Tournesol

Yay Mizzpodd!! 28 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Mizz! I am hoping I don't get it as well...especially after how sick I got with the noravirus. I'm worried about how high his temp went...103.8 :(. 

I'm sorry you're feeling pain like that...hopefully it subsides. Keeping you in my thoughts!!!!! Glad dentist worked out!!


----------



## manuiti

Court - hope you and the little man are ok, and that his temp goes down.

Mizz - yay for the dentist and getting to wait until after giving birth. Hope the pain goes soon.

Amanda - glad you passed your GD test.

Tour - I've ordered the Manduca baby carrier mainly because it's ergonomically correct for baby's hips, and also slings scare me as I'd be terrified I'd suffocate baby. I know it's irrational but personally, I can't get past it. So that's how I ended up choosing the Manduca.


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Manu! !


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Appt went good! Yay Mizz on 28 weeks! Cervix still unchanged at 3.6 cm. Baby is still head down and at this point they expect him to stay that way. I will have a growth scan in 2 weeks and see how he is measuring! Come on May!!! :)


----------



## Courtney917

Glad cervix is unchanged! Wow cant believe ur at 3.6 cm....hoping baby stays put for many weeks to come! !!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly great news!!! I'm happy your baby is still staying put! Guess that ffn wasn't accurate! :) can't wait for four weeks to go by.

I wish I could say the same about my cervix. I knew what was happening becuz these were the same pains like with dd2... My membranes are sitting on my stitch so all that cervix is gone. :( I'm greatful I got the stitch becuz without it, I know I woulda kept dilating last night. I read about some women going to full term with membranes sitting on stitch so I am praying that is me. He prepared us for the worst and let us know where we would transfer and stuff but he was glad that I am 28 weeks :) he said baby's chances r good if I end up delivering soon. He said he can't predict what will happen becuz we've done all we can. Now it's just a waiting game to see what happens. They will remove stitch if my water breaks or if I start labor ing.... Baby is measuring right on time!! :) 
I will know my glucose results by end of today. :) I hope I don't get it again!

Please keep us in your thoughts ladies becuz I want to make it to 32 weeks at least!! Oh please let me make it that far. I will be more at ease delivering at 32 weeks versus now but I still feel better knowing I'm finally at 28 weeks and baby's odds are very high :)


----------



## manuiti

Great news ILuv!

Mizz - so glad you're at 28 weeks, but I so hope you're able to hang on for 32! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Afm - managed to get hold of the anti-D meds yesterday and going round to a friend's house soon (she's a nurse) for her to give it to me. And my Manduca baby carrier arrived today. :) But I've been very restrained and have just added the box to all the others so hubby and I can open them all together when he gets home. And atm I've got a baby foot sticking out right in the middle between my ribs. lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Manu! Haha Awww that little foot! It's so funny becuz you can just kind of push it back in and sometimes get a another kick. With this pregnancy baby is super low so I haven't had feet in runs yet but I do feel then sticking out sometimes. :)


----------



## Courtney917

My son is so ill with the flu. I am getting really worried (of course google doesnt help much). He screams in pain if I touch him too hard and is now refusing liquids. He hasn't eaten much of anything in 5 days (aside from a couple bites of fruit and some sips of soup). He's listless and only urinated once today. Doctor said to bring him back on Thursday if symptoms don't get better. I am so worried that my little man is dehydrated. I don't know what to do and feel like crying bc I feel so helpless. I've never seen any of my children this ill and it scares the hell out of me :(


----------



## MizzPodd

:hugs: Courtney take him in now. Even tho doc said wait til Thursday, he is not getting better and not eating or drinking :( I would take him in because its your child and no one knows him better than you. If you feel in your heart that he can't wait til Thursday, then take him in now. I pray he starts feeling better :hugs: it's completely understandable y you r crying and feeling scared. I can't imagine how I would react in that position :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I hope you don't catch it Courtney! I've had some sort of virus for 2 weeks now and I am seriously about to scream! :(

Mizz-My goal is 38 weeks. I am hoping they induce again with the GD and the possibility of a big baby again. I plan to ask at my next appt just to get an idea of what we are looking at.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly I took my glucose yesterday so I'm waiting on results now... I hope I don't get it just because I think I have enough stuff to deal with! Lol doc is talking about putting me on magnesium or procardia if I keep contracting. I can feel the baby way low in my pelvic and it's very unsettling because I know my water could break soon. Oh give me 4 weeks please! Just 4 weeks! That's my goal as of now. Doc doesn't even want to say I will get that far (false hope). 
But your goal sounds great and reachable! Especially with that great cervical length :D


----------



## MizzPodd

I failed so bad that I don't have to take the three hour one :( but this is what happened with dd1. They skipped the three hour one. I'm not surprised just disappointed as this is just another thing to pile on lol but I already have my carb diet going as of today. I have my old notebook with the different meals I ate with dd1. I pray they don't put me on insulin again. Hopefully since I know how to eat properly this time my sugars will stay under control. Well at least I know I will deliver in about 10 weeks now if I make it that far.


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone. I'm at the emergency room with my son waiting to be seen. His Dr. Sent us BC he's worried about dehydration. Please keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## Courtney917

So sorry u failed ur glucose test Mizz :-(


----------



## MizzPodd

Court big big :hugs: he is in my prayers for a good recovery. I'm so glad that he is being seen sooner than later! Please update us when you can. Stay strong girl :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Courtney917 said:


> My son is so ill with the flu. I am getting really worried (of course google doesnt help much). He screams in pain if I touch him too hard and is now refusing liquids. He hasn't eaten much of anything in 5 days (aside from a couple bites of fruit and some sips of soup). He's listless and only urinated once today. Doctor said to bring him back on Thursday if symptoms don't get better. I am so worried that my little man is dehydrated. I don't know what to do and feel like crying bc I feel so helpless. I've never seen any of my children this ill and it scares the hell out of me :(

As a healthcare provider my advice is to take him to the ER. The red flag for me is that he is too irritable to be held. That's an important symptom.


----------



## MightyMom

Oh, just read your update. I hope they were able to establish a line to give him fluids and maybe some anti-viral. Keep us updated!


----------



## manuiti

Oh Mizz, so sorry you failed. :hugs: At least you know what to do and what to eat I guess. Hang in there chick!

Glad you've gone to the ER Court. Hope they're getting some fluids into your little man and that he starts to feel a bit better soon. :hugs::hugs:

Afm - baby's cot bed arrived last night. Again, the box has joined all the others until hubby gets home.


----------



## EMTAmanda

My back is in horrid pain tonight :-/ I bleached the kitchen floors, washed the curtains and shower curtain getting everything ready to move and now I am just plain exhausted I think I over did it for sure :-(


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and advice. We are home, little man's fever reached 104 at hospital but luckily they brought it down. He was given some fluids and seems much better. Still not eating but is drinking better and is urinating....thank god. The flu is no joke, it has made my poor little guy so weak. Its sad to see him like this. Again thank you for all your advice and thoughts <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney I'm so happy he is doing better :hugs: he is still in my thoughts :)

AFM- just got out of hospital and diagnosed with preterm contractions. They were so many but I didn't get any meds. Have to do ffn on Friday night and will get steroids if it comes back positive. Baby is measuring at 30 weeks and is 3 lbs and something ounces. So I'm happy baby is ahead just in case... They check everything down there and stitch was still good, but still have to get ffn. Have to go back if contractions start up real bd again. Was gonna be transferred i started dilating or if pre eclampsia blood tests came back worse than now but I think it was okay since they discharge me. So happy to be home and not transferred off yet!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So scary Mizz! Hope that test is negative! Mine was positive 3 weeks ago. Still hanging in there. (((HUGS)))

Amanda-My pain always goes straight to my back. :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hugs Courtney!!!! They did nothing for my DS with the flu. I was pissed :(

Mizz-Crap! I've been on the dumb diet and insulin for 3 months now. I'm so over it! I just cannot wait to have my pop back! LOL Good luck hon! It definitely seems to pile on....


----------



## Tournesol

Thinking of you Mizz and Court, hang in there both of you, everything will be better soon xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you Tour :) we'll all get through the madness!

Kelly OMG tell me about it!! I hope it's negative too, but on the plus side baby is measuring at 30 weeks and is al little over 3 lbs :) but of course I want the baby to stay inside longer. I started the fun pricking of the fingers officially last night. Surprisingly it was a good number. I was very shocked!! So I'm going to stay on this diet for a week and take my sugars to see how levels are and hopefully I won't need the insulin this time!! Did your docs tell you that they are inducing you at 38/39 weeks yet? I think mine is at 38 weeks so its really 10 more weeks until delivery!!! :D


----------



## Courtney917

I'm so happy ur little one is measuring ahead Mizz! That's a very positive thing. I'm hoping no contractions for at least a couple of more weeks. 

Thanks again ladies for keeping my little guy in your thoughts....it means a lot. They tried to pull the 'well there's nothing we can do for.him" crap at ER yesterday and I lost it. I was like "listen I'm almos 8 months pregnant. I'm not going to leave here to come back again when he's even more dehydrated or something worse happens." They then went to work lol. I hate how some of.these drs act! !!


----------



## manuiti

Well done Court! You're your little man's best advocate. Hope he's all better soon.

Oh Mizz, so happy your baby's measuring ahead. Sounds like a good thing that they discharged you. Fingers crossed baby can stay put just that little bit longer. One day at a time hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Amanda - yeah, I've had a few days were I've over done it and yep, always the back that suffers. Take it easy chick.


----------



## Tournesol

30 weeks!! Wow time is flying by now. Just wish I could get this little foot to remove itself from my ribs! :haha:

Mizz, I'm so glad you're measuring ahead and Court, I hope your son is feeling a bit better?


----------



## MizzPodd

Court thanks!! I will feel so much more confident when I take the ffn tomorrow and get results. I'll definitely update tomorrow! You go mama! I can't stand ER because they treat you like a number :( I'm so glad you didn't let them send your little man away :) I hope he makes a quick recovery!

Tour lol awwww the foot is still there?!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Mizz!! Keeping my fingers crossed that FFN comes back ok. This is a dumb question but what is FFN? I am assuming something that has to do with preterm labor?

I have to STOP googling bc I am freaking myself out over this flu lol. I am driving my husband nuts as I have been checking on my little man constantly when hes sleeping. I can't wait til it is over. Poor baby started crying today and told me that he "wishes he was all better." Broke my heart :/. Plus I feel bad for my older son bc he's being neglected attention wise bc everything is being directed to his brother. Ugh, a mother's guilt never stops lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Court it's not a stupid question! It is a test that let's you know if you will be going into labor within the next two weeks. If it is positive then the docs may give you steroid shots to develop babies lungs faster. If its negative then it means you aren't likely to deliver within the next two weeks. The ffn isn't 100% accurate tho but it's still good to test just incase. Kelly took one a few weeks ago and it was positive but she's still thankfully preggos! Mine was negative but I'm having preterm symptoms so they r re doing it. Plus I think the lady that did mine didn't know what she was doing.

I can't imagine how to juggle to kids when one is sick :( but I know I will have to learn right. I'm sure your biggest boy understands his little bro needs some extra caring for:hugs: googling is awful!! I had to stop years ago because I freaked myself out every time! Lol hubby needs to monitor what you search for! Lol


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks for the explanation. Thank goodness Kelly is still pregnant...I remember her post about the contractions. I hope yours is negative. All these issues that arise with us will make us appreciate our little ones and hold them a little tighter when they do make thier grand entrances <3.

Yes, my older guy understands, I just feel so bad for him bc he keeps missing events bc I don't want to drag his sick brother out :/. It is def difficult to juggle the two but I've learned to manage...cant imagine what three will be like


----------



## MizzPodd

Yes I will be so grateful once I'm holding this beautiful baby in my arms finally :)

I really do hope that your son gets better soon :D I can't wait to have to juggle two little ones :) Hee hee


----------



## cgav1424

Courtney, I'm so sorry for your little guy. :( It's heartbreaking when they're so sick. I'm so glad they were able to get some fluids in him at the ER. My DS had a fever of 105.1 once and my dad (who was a pediatrician) just told me to alternate Motrin and Tylenol every 4-6 hours. Luckily, he was able to keep fluids down so I never had to bring him to the ER. Your boy will be in my thoughts and recovery for a speedy recovery. Popsicles and ice cream and Gatorade. :) We let our kids have whatever they want when they're sick. 

Kelly and Mizz - I'm glad your contractions seem to be under control. Roll on 32 weeks!

Afm,
I have my 3 hour glucose test tomorrow morning. Oh joy. Then my next growth scan is next Wednesday. Hope this LO has been busy growing or I'll be joining the risk for preterm labor club. I've been doing the bed rest thing, but have had to cheat a couple of times. There's just no way that I could ever be on complete bed rest with two older kids to take care of even with all the help I've been getting from DH and my mom. Hope everyone is having a good week! xoxo


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Cgav. Yes He actually ate frosted flakes for dinner. He's getting an appetite so I'm soooooo happy!!! Yes I've been alternating Tylenol and Advil and its been working. He had a fever today but its manageable. Hoping he's totally fever free tmrw!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck tomorrow with the test! You're right it isn't 100% accurate. According to my OB, the negative is though. The positive is iffy. I am 3 weeks 3 days out from that positive result. Hoping it's now negative but unless I'm hospitalized again, they won't repeat it. I am seriously freaked out about being up there again!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly it is nerve racking to be there and then sometimes it's nerve racking not to be when something seems wrong! Oh it's all a lot to deal with!!

Cgav I hope you pass your three hour! And I really hope you aren't at risk for preterm labor... Very stressful to deal with everyday... That thought in your head that any day your waters could go. I don't wish that on anyone :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

so i went to my 32 week check-up today. When asked if I had any concerns I said that I'm concerned that I may need to go to further hospital when I'm in labor. You see there's two doctors...one goes to the hospital 10 minutes from my house and the other goes to hospital that is a half hour away. My doctor said to start thinking about induction at 37 weeks due to fast deliveries so that I can ensure that I will be going to closer hospital. However...I don't want to be induced bc I was with DS1 and labor was horrible...36 hours and 2.5 hours of pushing! Ugh...now I'm stressed. What would you ladies do? Have any of you had an elective induction?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I had an induction Courtney. 8 hours of labor....maybe 9. The hell was the pain with each contraction. So I got the epidural right when I could at 2 cm. I had him out in 10 minutes.


----------



## MizzPodd

Soooooo... The test was NEGATIVE!!!! :D yippee!!! 

Court I have experienced it but for me it was sad because that was with my second daughter so I know pushing her out would mean she was leaving soon :(
I go fast with my labors too and have natural births so it was really just about focusing through the pain! Lol when I had dd1 it took me 3 to 4 pushes literally and she popped out lol :)


----------



## Courtney917

Yayyyyyyyyy soo happy test was negative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Means baby will stay put for a while . 

Awe:-( so sad hearing about your little girl.

I'm probably going to avoid it BC I really don't want an epidural. The needle freaks me out more then the pain..I know I sound nuts. With Ds1 I got electric shocks down my leg with the epi and it scared the hell outta me!!!


----------



## manuiti

So glad your result was negative Mizz!!!! Brilliant news! :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you ladies!!! 

Yeah Courtney I couldn't get an epi because of my low platelets with dd1 and now I'm happy because inexperienced natural and now want the rest to be natural :) but I know that epis can be stress relieving like Kelly said! :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh yeah and if you don't have group b strep than the doc can do a sweeping of your membranes. That's what happened for me and my water broke a few days later... Actually the day I was supposed to be induced! Lol so I didn't need the pitocin


----------



## Courtney917

I've always tested positive for group B:-(. I cant believe how soon our babies will be arriving! Ill be 32 weeks tmrw!!


----------



## MizzPodd

:( oh boo! Still excited at how close we r!! You have less than two months if you r induced... 5 weeks! Wow!


----------



## manuiti

I can't even begin to imagine what it's going to be like once we all start having our babies. It's going to be so much fun sharing all our stories etc. I wonder if any of us are actually going to give birth on our due dates...


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol Manu I already know I'm not! But I'm honestly excited that I can deliver one to two weeks ahead :) dd1 was born 39 weeks and perfect as can be :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu we have to start a new thread once all of our kiddies are born so we can stay on touch. This is by far my favorite thread...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

yay Mizz on a negative test! Almost makes me wonder what mine is.


----------



## MizzPodd

Yeah. I wonder if they did the test maybe incorrectly?? It seems like yours should have been negative as well :)


----------



## Courtney917

Hello everyone!!! We put the stroller together last night....I love it and so does ds2. The kids are getting so excited that baby will be coming soon!!!

On a side note my friend had her twins last week, she was 28 weeks. Both babies are In Nicu but seem to be ok so far. Pls keep them in your thoughts.

We should def start a new thread once babies arrive!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Yay for both Court!! That's great that you have your stroller together!! I will have mine ready once I hit 30-32 weeks :
I'm so happy that your friend and her twins r good :) 28 is good for twins if born early. I pray they continue to do well!!
A new thread after birth is going to be exciting to hear everyone's new baby stories lol


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks . Yes and the one baby was experiencing poor body weight so they took them via c-section. They didn't have much hope for the smaller one to survive longer then a week. Yet so far all is good!!!! 

Perhaps we can do a private FB page? I am on one with another group and it works out nicely :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Doubt it Mizz. It was just a fluke. They said they get loads of positives and then they need to look into it further to see what else could be wrong. Everything pointed to okay so they don't worry too much about it. I wish it was negative now but I have no idea. Still get contractions from time to time and the backaches are still killing me! I've never been so lazy in my life since this! LOL This summer I am gonna have loads to catch up on. ;)


----------



## Tournesol

I like the idea of a private FB page court, somehow it's just easier to stay in touch on FB! 
So glad your friends twins are doing well. 

I'm not normally a worrier, but lately I find myself worrying about the silliest things. For example, baby's first clothes, what's the difference between newborn and 0-3 months? What if I buy the wrong size? I want to use washable nappies (diapers) but which ones? There are SO many to choose from, what if I buy the wrong ones for my baby? 
What if the baby comes early and we're not ready? There's still so much to do, what if I forget something?
So many 'what if's' It's driving me a little crazy!


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour first :hugs: :) it's only natural to have worries here and there sweetie. 
Newborn clothes are a tad bit smaller than the 0-3 months. Once baby gets bigger, you start using the 0-3 because baby will be growing over those 3 months. However my baby was so tiny when she was born that she didn't even really fit the newborn outfits for a while lol it depends on your baby's size ;)


----------



## Courtney917

We should start a Fb group... It's so much easier plus I know how to post pictures up with ease on Fb!!! As far as clothes, my kiddies were around 7lbs at birth so we used the newborn clothes for the first couple of weeks. Then they were in 0-3. However if you have a larger baby they may not even fit in newborn as the weight is usually only up to 8lbs. I know what you mean about worrying, I'm the same way right now. I keep thinking of the Ton of stuff we need but don't have :-/. Don't worry it'll all get done, worrying is natural as we want it all perfect for when baby comes. 

Ugh my household can't get away from sickness. Now it's me with laryngitis and ds1 with the flu. Arghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Wow Court my daughter was 7lbs 5.3 oz and didn't really fit newborn! They were too big lol 
That's how it works in a big family.... Pass the germs :hugs: hope you all get better soon :)


----------



## Courtney917

Aww really? Maybe it depends on the brand? I know Carter's tends to run smaller or maybe I'm forgetting how small newborns really are? Lol this could be the case! I bought quite a few newborn clothes...watch baby will be 10lbs!! My issue is what type of clothing bc April/may are such iffy months...it could be 70 or 50 degrees out!


----------



## Tournesol

Oh yes, that's another worry! Long sleeves or short sleeves? 
I think I need my mums help, but she's far away in England! Waaahh! :cry:

I must not panic, everything will be fine.


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney I think you're right about brands bein different. This time I have newborn carter outfits (one boy and one girl) since I'm team yellow :) I think this baby will be a little fatty based on my last growth scan so hopefully that combined with it being a Carter's outfit will fit on the baby :) oh and yeah that's how it is in my state with the weather!!

Tour I would get both types. I have short sleeve and long sleeve white onesies just for that reason. Plus it may be warm in your house so baby could be in short sleeves but change into long sleeves if you leave the house. As long as baby has blankets and mittens and a hat they will be snug and warm! Try to relax sweetie ( I know easier said than done!!) you r going to be fine and will make it! A year from now you will be shocked at how it went by so fast!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have 8 pounders so I don't get newborn. It would get so little use. I did get a few newborn things at my shower though so we'll see. :)


----------



## MightyMom

As a second-time mom, all I can say about being prepared is: you will never be prepared. Babies have a way of knowing what you forgot and then needing that one. little. thing. :) Just breathe, all they need is a diaper and a boob and they're fine. The rest is just extra. Clothes? Eh, you can wrap them in a blanket if you really have NO clothes that fit. They like skin-to-skin anyway. Crib? Pram? Diaper bag? Eh. I guess the carseat is the one necessity to worry about so they can get home safely from the hospital, but if you give birth at home you won't need that either. :)
https://youtu.be/D5H8jTT9cyw


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you! I have a car seat, so all good there!


----------



## manuiti

Thanks MightyMom!!! Your post just made me relax no end. I have a car seat, diapers, a blanket and boobs! :happydance: lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Lol manu! Me too! Worry over. :haha:


----------



## cgav1424

I second all of what you said, Mighty! All this baby has is a coming home outfit and two onesies my mom bought her from Old Navy. I'm not in a rush to buy anything yet. At first, because of all my losses, it was that I'd start buying stuff after the first tri, but I was still scared. Then it was after V-day, but I still couldn't bring myself to buy anything. Now, at nearly 30 weeks, it's "after my next growth scan." Which is tomorrow!!! I figure if babes gets diagnosed with IUGR then I'll have to buy things as she could be born at anytime. At the very least, I'm going to buy her car seat and diapers on the way home from my appointment tomorrow. 

Grow, baby, grow!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

I have one boy and girl outfit... And then white onesies for this little one lol
Double stroller crib and carseat :) oh and breast feeding stuff (I hated the brand I used with dd1... Actually couldn't use it alot because it was not working) and I have toiletries stuff for baby.

Manu I hope you have a good appointment tomorrow!! :)


----------



## manuiti

MizzPodd said:


> Manu I hope you have a good appointment tomorrow!! :)

Think you meant cgav. ;) And yeah cgav, hope you have a good appointment tomorrow... grow baby!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Omg lol my bad Manu! Preggo brain!! :)


----------



## manuiti

Hehehe, I love using preggo brain as an excuse for my scattiness these days. But to be honest, I think I'm no more scatty than normal, but I am very scatty normally. :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

I'm so much more laid back about this one. I remember with my first that the carseat and stroller were such a big deal. The boxes sat in the garage and I was like "I have a carseat, OMG!" Then I went crazy and got everything all ready. And every time we went out we brought the stroller and the diaper bag. And my diaper bag was packed with things we didn't need. Now I'm like "Just need a diaper and some wipes." LOL Why I was bringing sunscreen to the grocery store with me, I'll never know!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MizzPodd said:


> I have one boy and girl outfit... And then white onesies for this little one lol
> Double stroller crib and carseat :) oh and breast feeding stuff (I hated the brand I used with dd1... Actually couldn't use it alot because it was not working) and I have toiletries stuff for baby.
> 
> Manu I hope you have a good appointment tomorrow!! :)

You don't know what you're having?!?!? I thought you knew! :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Manu! Me too! Thank god I get a 9 month reprieve and I can just blame preggo brain when really I'm just kind of flighty anyways. :)


----------



## Tournesol

Went to see the OB/GYN yesterday for my monthly check up and he signed me off work AGAIN as my cervix is starting to dilate and he thinks it's because my job is too strenuous physically. I really must learn to slow down when I'm tired, I always push myself too far. 
Oh well, I don't have a choice now, I'm not on bed rest, but I have to take it easy. 
So it looks like I might be on early maternity leave as doc was going to have me stop on 23 March anyway. Now I have plenty of time to get stuff ready!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Take it easy Tour!!!


----------



## Tournesol

I will, I will! :winkwink:

Also, 31 weeks!!


----------



## manuiti

Yay for 31 weeks Tour! I'm 30 weeks today. :thumbup:

And glad your Dr's making you take a break from work. :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour relax and slow down!! :) I'm happy your doctor is making you stop working so hard! Congrats on getting to 31 weeks


----------



## Tournesol

I know, I'm so silly. I just didn't realise I was overdoing it. And I guess I didn't want my colleagues to think that I was incapable of doing my job. But there you go, no choice now! 
It's cold, wet and windy outside, so I'm sitting on the sofa in front of the fire with my favourite DVD of Pride and Prejudice. Can't beat a bit of Mr. Darcy :winkwink:


----------



## MizzPodd

I loved the book too Tour :) enjoy your movie!


----------



## Courtney917

Take it easy Tour!!

Sorry I have been MIA. Things have been hectic around here. Everyone has been taking their turns being sick. Tomorrow is our baby shower and we are expecting 42 people at our house so I have been going nuts!!! Baby's room is almost totally complete :). I painted the letters for his name, now DH just has to drill holes and they have to be hung above his crib. We have finally come to a consensus on name: Xavier Nicholas . I'll be 33 weeks on Sunday! Can't believe how fast time is going!!!!!!!!

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great and restful weekend :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh I love that name! I hope you have a great time at your baby shower!!! Yes time is flying by and I'm very happy. I want time to keep going by fast! I will be 30 weeks in a few days!!! I can't believe it! You enjoy your weekend too Court :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks <3. I will, I am excited because my mom is coming and I havent seen her since Thanksgiving!!!!!! YAY for almost 30 weeks....that is beyond amazing


----------



## Tournesol

Beautiful name court. Love Xavier and my brothers name is Nicholas, I like good strong names for boys. 

Our little one is going to be Jack Arthur. Jack, after my grandfather, who was wonderful and my OH chose Arthur as he wanted a name with celtic origins and it means 'strong as a bear'. 

Enjoy your shower :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour I love your baby's name too!!! :) it goes nicely together.


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies... sorry about being MIA... been so hectic the last few weeks!

How are we all! Bloomin brilliant by the looks of things! 

So nice to see my mates from PAL Mighty and Cgav!

Tour.. I am a worrier too.. my Husband's family came down last weekend and the Wife had 4 children so I took her to Boots and Mothercare and gave her a basket and said fill it with what I need and I will pay! LOL

Hey Manu! Court, Mizz, ILuv - I absolutely am in for a Mum page! Wahooo! Listen to us now!

Am going to wash Leo's clothes this weekend and try and pack my hospital bag. Had a scan on Mon and Leo is still measuring 3 wks ahead and weighed in at a hefty 4lb 3 at 31 wks... 1lb 2 heavier than he is meant to... yes, my Son is a fattie!

Cons says I will not be going to my due date, which means Leo will be an April baby not May.... will be induced between 37-39 wks depending on how big he is, how my thyroid and diabetes behaves.... gulp... that means he could be here in 5 wks!!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Wow Pad, that's so exciting!! You'll be a mummy really soon :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

I know Tour.... Gulp......


----------



## Tournesol

As a first timer, I'm finding it really hard to get my head round if I'm honest. Like it's not really happening...


----------



## MizzPodd

Court thanks:) hope you're enjoying your baby shower and not doing too much

Pad I'm excited for you. Trust me, by then you will be happy to get him out ;) lol
I have GD too so will be induced. Baby is measuring two weeks ahead for me so I think I'm having a fattie too :)

Tour even tho I'm not a first timer, I'm still feeling like its not real... As if I'm in a very long dream.


----------



## MightyMom

I don't really feel like it's real yet either. I'm going to have a baby. Again. Wow. Yep, still not sinking in.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have a growth scan Monday then I'll ask what the plan is for induction! Scary but I'm so ready at the same time!


----------



## padbrat

I am so pleased it is not just me that feels this dream like state.... especially as Mighty and Mizz have been there before.... it is like... I have wanted and failed so many times that I am still petrified that it will all be taken away from me.

Am also panicking that Leo will be OK and will be born perfect... have an irrational fear he will get stuck!

GAH parlanoia is pants!


----------



## manuiti

Totally sharing similar fears as you Pad. I'm scared he's going to get stuck too. lol :blush: Can't believe you could be a mummy in 5 weeks! So exciting but so omg! at the same time. :hugs:

Got my next OB appt next week and I can't wait to find out how big baby is or if he's slowed down to normal.


----------



## padbrat

Hahaha I am not alone then Manu!! 

Good luck at the appt - my next one is the 25th March and the Consultant will look to give me a date then for my induction... GAH! OMG moment!!!

Am washing all of Leo's clothes and bedding today and he is having a wriggle fest as I have just had an apple!


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol Awww :hugs: don't worry ladies about stuck. Unless you have a really small pelvic area or big big baby, once you hit 10cm dilation, baby should come out. Lol of course there are some cases but you won't know until you are in the moment! Oh gosh.... I think I may have made your worry worse :( sorry lol 

I have my next apt Wednesday and cannot wait!! Ill be 30 weeks in a couple days!!! Omg can't believe I've made it this far!!!!!

Manu hope you have a good appt!!


----------



## MightyMom

I've had the same fear Pad! My mom keeps talking about "your doctor needs to measure the shoulders to be sure he won't get stuck." I know she's trying to help, but she needs to stop freaking out the pregnant lady over here!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Both of mine got stuck so that fear is real here! I just cannot birth 8 lb babies and that's what both were. That's why they threaten c-section for me. Of course the GD doesn't help anything. I'll have him measured tomorrow and then I have tons of questions. Thank God the nurses were able to pop the shoulders out both times. Both kids had bruises down one arm though. :(


----------



## Tournesol

What?! What is this 'getting stuck' business? I didn't even realise that could happen! Oh god, I have no idea what I'm doing, I know nothing about babies! Aaargh! Freak out!! 
No no no, it will be fine, nobody's going to get stuck. That's just silly. Stop scaring me please! :wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I doubt it will happen to each and every one of you. ;) They found out with my first that my pelvis is real tight and being under 5 ft with a 7 lb 12 oz baby was just too much for me! Then my 2nd was 8 lbs and that was worse! Now I'm scared.... But both progressed right on down the birth canal. So it wasn't until pushing time that they noticed it and got on top of me and I heard a pop. It was all surreal....


----------



## Tournesol

What?! What was the pop?!!


----------



## Courtney917

Grr so upset tried to post a long winded message and it wouldn't post!

Basically, don't worry about babies getting stuck... Most likely you'll be fine. In the event that something does happen you'll be caught in the moment and things will be ok once you have your baby in your arms. Believe me... My first delivery was a nightmare and I went on to do it a second and am nearing my third and will probably have one more!!! It'll all be ok!!!!

We had our shower this weekend. We had an amazing time. Got to see many of our family members from out of town. It was exhausting but well worth the tiredness!!! We have a Ton of food left over so that means no cooking tonight which makes me one happy mommy!!!! 

Hope you all have amazing weeks !!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

I agree with Kelly and Court! It truly depends in your pelvic and how wide it is. My mother have 8 pound almost nine pound babies and she delivered natural each time! Lol and had no issues about baby getting stuck. I think it is just something that you won't know until delivery. Even bigger babies come out normal (in my moms situation for example)
Please don't freak out ladies!! It will be okay and omg once baby is out I promise you won't even remember the pain before. It sounds unreal but once you r seeing and hearing your baby, everything else won't matter :) :hugs:

Court I'm so happy you had fun with the fam and friends! Did you get anything you really wanted??!


----------



## MizzPodd

Recent thoughts:
I'm doing pretty swell I think. Just becoming concerned about the increasing contractions over the last few days... Things are moving along with her stuff. They have us her urn back with her name... And spelled it wrong!!! :( so hubby has to go back and ask them to change it again! When will we get some closure? Even when we think we got something done for her, they spell her name incorrectly! I wish it could all be fixed the right way. Her certificate is in the works after dealing with an incompetent woman who took for ever to fax off the new info I'm trying to keep telling myself "good things come to those who wait" but it's issue after damn issue!! It'll be worth all of this hassle in the end tho. I really want it done before my little one is born. I just can't imagine fully celebrating the arrival of my new baby with giving my angel a proper goodbye :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm so sorry Mizz. (((HUGS)))

Update on my 29 week appt... They got me down as gaining 7 pounds in 2 weeks. NOT! I told her last time it looked like I lost weight so their generic scales must be off. Anyhow... Bennett is measuring over 30 weeks at 3 pounds 15 ounces. My cervix was between 2.9-3.4. Different u/s tech and I was a little panicked. It was consistenly 3.6 3 different times and now this??!?! But the OB said I'm getting further along and it will start to do that on its own. Told her I start contracting every time I want to sleep. So she said just start taking a procardia and just expect it. I guess I will... 4 days in a row now. And my bladder only goes nuts at night. He was moving so stinking much this evening when I tried to nap that I felt like he was gonna rip right through!!! He's still head down so that is reassuring. Has been for 5 weeks now. AND... I have a date!!!! May 13th for an induction!!!!!! I am not announcing on FB because there are so many people I don't want to know. That happens to be our 13th wedding anniversary too and then Preston was born on June 13th. Just hope it's indeed a lucky number. LOL So from today I have officially 9 weeks left! WAHOO!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Mizz, you poor thing. You must have the patience of a saint, I would have gone down there and thrown things at the damn woman. What an incompetent ****!!

I had the midwife come and see me yesterday for 'monitoring'. Basically just checking if I'm having contractions, which I'm not. She said just to take things very very easy. They are so cautious over here! 
Got my 3rd tri scan on Tuesday, exciting! 

Anyone got their hospital bag ready yet? Think I should get mine done this week...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

No way on the bag! LOL I still have to put together all the equipment too. I'll probably wait until May! :)


----------



## Tournesol

You have to put equipment together? I still have to BUY equipment! :haha:

I'm having a dispute on Amazon Marketplace over a Moses basket which should have arrived 2 weeks ago and hasn't turned up. 
I emailed the seller, asking what to do and got no response until I filed an official claim through Amazon, now the seller is making out that I'm over reacting and that they would have issued a refund if I had just asked! Grrr!! 
AND they didn't provide tracking info! How stupid, ALWAYS provide tracking when shipping abroad. 
It's probably stuck in customs, but without tracking how can I be sure it's not lost? Annoying!


----------



## Tournesol

Iluv, Hooray for having a date!! :happydance:
13 is definitely a lucky number! It's my house number, got my BFP on the 13th and all our rainbows are being born in 2013!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

TRUE!!! 13 is a good number!!!

That stinks your basket has gone missing. UG... What happens if they issue you a refund and it shows up???


----------



## MizzPodd

13 is my lucky number. I was born on the 13th :) 2013 is my year of happiness and i know you all will get the same!! especially with having our rainbow babies!!!! so you r in good hands Kelly :):) congrats on your induction date! My wedding anniversary is May 17th! But I know I'll have my baby before then... Tomorrow is my 30 week apt where I ask a million questions especially about my induction date and these increasing contractions I've been getting.... Fingers crossed I get to 32 weeks and then 34!

Tour I would pissed! That's so unprofessional of them! But I would definitely be raisin hell but I'm on bedrest still so I can only talk on the phone to these assholes.:( I hope you get your item you purchased and soon too!

I started a mini list of things for the hospital only because of my situation being as it is... I could labor at anytime unfortunately. But I have a gown, a couple of comfy clothes and stuff... Nothing is packed tho! I really need to get hubby to pack stuff but I keep forgetting especially when dd1 gets home with him. I just spend all the time I can with them and end up forgetting to ask about packing things... Lol


----------



## Tournesol

If it shows up after I've been refunded, I guess I'll have to return it to them. Then I'd be out of pocket on postage... I have no idea! They guaranteed that it would have arrived by 6 March at the latest, so I think by law I'm entitled to a refund even if I receive it. 

Ooh, good luck at your appt Mizz. You're doing really well keeping that baby in there. You must be bored out of your mind on constant bed rest! xx


----------



## manuiti

Oh Mizz, big hugs sweetie. I agree, you do have the patience of a saint!

Iluv - yay for a date.

Tour - what a pain! Things always get stuck in customs for about a month for us. But like you say, without a tracking number, how do you know that's what it is.

I had my 30 week OB appointment yesterday. Dr's very happy that baby's looking very healthy, though he is now measuring 3 weeks ahead (last month he was 2 weeks ahead). My weight's fine though I gained 2kg in the last month with is a little over what is should be, so I have to be a little careful. Next up is meeting the midwife next week & having a tour of the hospital & then also a private clinic, so we'll see which we prefer since my insurance covers the same for both.


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu great news then! Wow a hospital tour! That should be nice! This will make it even more real for you. I've never experienced one before but they sound exciting (always on bedrest lol)
Tomorrow I'll fid out if baby is still 2 weeks ahead or not... Hmm I think my baby will be an 8 pounder. My prediction


----------



## Courtney917

Aww Mizz, can't it ever go smoothly for you?? Big hugs :). I hope you get closure soon <3. 

Manu that's great about a tour. We wanted to go on one but they rescheduled for this weekend and we already had prior plans so it looks like it simply wont happen. 

Not a baby topic but just looking for some advice: My husband has been chatting with a distant friend of his from high school on facebook (he told me this) and she began telling him about problems she's having bc she wants a baby and her boyfriend is 51 and doesn't want anymore. Well I decided to look at the actual convo by logging into his FB page. On it she says that she's very "sexual" and only gets it "once a month." DH did tell me she said this stuff prior to me looking as well, he was laughing bc he said he didn't get why she was telling him such personal stuff. So today I log onto his account again today and she says "if you really want to talk here's mu number, I just don't want any issues with wifey" his reply was "me either" she went on to ask him where he met met blah blah blah. To which he hasn't responded to. I checked the phone records and he hasn't called her nor did he give his number to her. Now should I be pissed or just leave it be since he hasn't called her? Should I just keep watch on the phone and see if she tries to say more things to him? I don't know if its just an innocent convo on her part? I just don't like how she told him that she's very "sexual" seriously??? WTF??? I see that he's not responding much aside from basic answers...so I can't fault him (yet). 

Just wanted to get an opinion/advice from you ladies :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tour-What a mess! UG!!!! Where the heck is it?!?!

Courtney-I'd be telling him to cool it now before he gets himself in some real hot water!


----------



## Tournesol

Court, I'm with Iluv. I'm sure everything is perfectly innocent on your hubby's part, but this woman does not sound innocent. 
I think the fact that he's told you everything means he has nothing to hide. Does he know you've seen his Facebook? 
I would tell him to keep his distance and definitely NOT call her. 

As for my Moses basket, I am so annoyed! It still hasn't shown up, I've been to the post office here and they haven't got it either. I'm sure it's stuck in customs, but what do I do? Do I get a refund and order another one somewhere else, or do I wait a bit longer? :shrug:
This happened to me before once, I bought a guitar on ebay for OH and it never showed up, got a refund and then it arrived 6 MONTHS later! I definitely can't wait 6 months!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mizz! I am so pleased that the bedrest is working wonders for your baby! 30 wks down chick... 3/4 of the way there!

Tour... pah to it. Get a refund and buy elsewhere I say, who needs the hassle!

Court... hmmm interesting dilemma... as others have said your Hubby seems to have been honest with you, however, I would question the woman's motives. Have a chat with him and let him know that you love him, that you are not far off having the baby and that the situation is worrying you as you don't know this woman. Would he mind not contacting her again? He will probably laugh and tell you it is your hormones and not to worry and delete her off his account... especially if he knows what is good for him! LOL

Manu... how cool having a hospital visit! I won't be doing one as I will be in the del suite and they only tour birthing centres.. no point wanting what you can't have eh!

I luv cool you have a date! 

Mizz... how bloody crap are this organisation that are dealing with the urn??? I would be looking for compensation for emotional distress if I were you! Pah to them!

I had a scare.... Leo had gone quiet for a few days so I went to the hospital and got his HB monitored. Of course the little bugger is fine, but whilst I was there I told the MW how concerned I was that my Mat Leave has not been confirmed, especially as I have been moved forward and will be induced possibly as early as 37 weeks... which would mean that I would be at home for a week before he came... I also said I was tired from my hips keeping we awake, my GD and thyroid... she said go and see your GP, as your baby's health is more important and that I should be resting and not stressing. 

So I went this morning and have been signed off for the remainder of my pregnancy! Thank heavens I can relax finally! Have just broke the good news to work... pah to them! Sod work!


----------



## Tournesol

Brilliant Pad! I got signed off too, making the most of the sofa at the moment as doc said I have to rest as much as possible until I see him next Tues for my 3rd tri scan. 

I just had an email from the people I bought the Moses basket from saying that they will send me a replacement via express ASAP... weird. Either the original didn't make it to me and has gone back to them for some reason, or someone messed up and they never sent it in the first place! Whatever, as long as I get one soon, that's all I care about!


----------



## MizzPodd

Court- hellllll no! Don't trust the girl... She is slowly moving in on him trying to draw him in. I'm glad your hubby was honest with you, but dot trust er intentions. She wants to stir things up and plus she's obviously not happy in her own relationship. So I agree with the other ladies... Make sure he doesn't call her!!! You and your family have so much to look forward to with a new baby an do not need this drama in your life. Omg this girl is the typical home wrecker lol let us know how it goes mama :hugs: and always go with your gut in these situations.

Tour wow! I would be soooo annoyed!! The worse thing to do is to piss off a pregnant woman lol If you can just get a refund and buy it from another reliable place. Sorry you can't get your baby stuff in peace!!!

Pad Awww I'm glad all is ok with Leo. You are good for speaking up about it :) and now you get to relax for the remainder of your pregnancy!!!!! :) 

AFM- yay! Hubby dropped off her urn and try are going to correct it!!!! I'm soooo happy because it will be done before I deliver :)
My apt went great!!! I have my apts all booked... 32 weeks for check and nst, 34 weeks for baby growth scan and they will check my stitch to prepare for removal!! I also get off of bedrest at 34 weeks!!! And then 36 weeks they remove the stitch and I will probably deliver soon after :)
They redid my pre e labs and if it shows normal then they are ruling out me even havin it. Altogether :) which means I won't be in the magnesium for delivery which would mean I have to stay in bed the whole time and can't move or walk. Sooooo I'm hoping test are normal and if they r I will be induced May 14 :) but I honestly think I will go before then because my baby's head is right there with the water sac on my stitch so once the stitch goes I think baby will continue to come down lol if I do have abnormal results, then I will be induced April 30 at 37 weeks.
Ladies I am soooo excited because I am still pregnant and I have all my apts already set and I'm going to be seeing my three docs that have been following me the whole time :):):):):) omg I can't believe I made it this far and try said once I get to 34 weeks if I go into labor they won't stop me but I won't have to transfer because they have nicu from 34 weeks and up!!! Oh I'm so estatic ladies! Please keep me and my baby in your thoughts to get to 34 weeks at least!!! Please!!!!!!!! :) as you can tell I'm very excited LOL


----------



## MightyMom

Courtney: I wouldn't say anything if I were you. Your DH has handled it well by himself, if you say anything to him it may imply that you don't trust him to continue to do the right thing. Even if you absolutely don't trust her, if you do trust him then he can manage on his own.

Tournesol: Sounds like they just forgot to ship it in the first place, that is why they were quick to offer a refund and then ASAP shipping. Despite it all, I would wait for the item and then leave negative feedback on Amazon detailing their communication failure and unsatisfactory service.


----------



## MizzPodd

Mightymom you brought up a good point I must say! :) for me tho, I've seen this happen and it breaks my heart when it ruins a marriage because of no intervention :( I do like and respect your suggestion tho :) this is y I love talking to different people because I like to hear other views that I hadn't thought of :)


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies. My initial reaction is HELL NO! Especially when she referred to me as "wifey," ummm no b*tch I am his WIFE. I keep checking phone records and he hasn't called her. However today he DID message her on FB asking how her day was. 

He DOES have a history of being an IDIOT when it comes to talking to other women. He has always hidden it from me and it has caused a lot of problems in our relationship...so I always told him to TELL me and he has this time. He's never cheated on me but I feel like its because I always intervened. But I could be wrong and they too could've been convos like this. I am happy he was upfront and don't want him thinking that I am monitoring him, especially since he was upfront and hasn't called her. If he does I think I will say something bc I feel like that is crossing a line especially since he wasn't really friends with her in HS. 

Lots of luck to all of you signed off of work!!! That's awesome, now its time for some relaxation before baby arrives:).

Thanks again ladies for all your different perspectives, I truly appreciate it <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Well said Courtney especially if it has happened in the past... You said exactly what i would say "ummmm no b*tch im his wife." 

Sorry but I've experienced that in a relationship before and it caused major issues. You trust your instincts girl!!! :):):):) hmmm I'm starting if wonder if we r related lol we think alike.


----------



## Courtney917

Lol!!!! Maybe we are!! ;-). Remember great minds think alike!!

Yeah it can cause major issues. I'm gonna keep monitoring and see if he calls. If he does then its on and I'll rip him a new one. However if it stays this way I'll let it rest. Time will tell. He does the dumbest crap. I'm glad he actually told me this time so that's why I'm a little calmer. Of course he hasn't mentioned the number or subsequent small talk. I hope he doesn't dig a grave for himself bc I almost left him the last time. That was much worse where he gave a strange girl a ride to the bus stop bc she looked cold. Numbers were exchanged and she started calling him. Long story short, I called her, confronted her and found out he gave her a ride and said that they should "hang out sometime." I lost it and threatened to leave, kicked him out and everything. That was the worst. There was a couple of other incidents too but I'll be here all night listing his stupidity. Lol ugh sometimes I wanna choke him out!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol I had a feeling this wasn't his first rodeo that's y I honestly would say something it they began talkin in the phone. Positive side is that it seems like he is doing it differently this time by telling you stuff. I just don't agree with the friendly talk with someone you don't really know. But that's just my opinion lol
Oh and I think if you have had some trust issues in the past its only natural for you to have your guard up and it's not your fault those feelings are there. He created them when he did past things. Stay strong!! :hugs: (speaking from persona experience lol)

Btw I don't know if you read my post but I'm so happy about my pregnancy and how it seems to be going good still! Oh and the funeral home has her urn and is correcting there mistakes with no problem :)


----------



## Courtney917

So happy they are correcting the urn! I must've overlooked that post! Yes and you're over 30 weeks!!!!! That's awesome!!!!! So beyond happy for u!

Yeah he's a dumbass to say the least. I'll let ya know how it turns out. Hopefully I won't have to see that number show up on my phone bill bc I'll seriously kill him;-). It's so annoying bc he did cause the mistrust. Hopefully he's learned from past mistakes!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I bet you can't wait to get that stitch out Mizz! I am to stop procardia at 36 weeks and although that's only 2 weeks with no meds, it still scares me. Just took one a bit ago because I've had a tough night. I'm so over being in pain. :(


----------



## Courtney917

Mizz: Just have a question about the cerclage; when will they be removing it? Do they think this will cause you to go into labor? I'm asking bc a friend of mine recently had one put in at 13 weeks due to threatened labor. I am so happy things are progressing so nicely for you. I know in my heart you will make it to full term <3. I'm sure you will be so happy once you are off bedrest!! Will you leave your daughter in full time day care or take her out? Get as much rest as possible before the baby comes, having two is a juggling act but its soooooo worth it :). 

Thanks again ladies for all the advice the other day. 

Hope you're all doing well. I have a growth scan tomorrow. Although I am looking forward to seeing baby I'm not looking forward to the scan bc they have an old machine and have to press down so hard on the probe. It's actually somewhat painful :/. Let's hope baby is progressing nicely and catching up on size, he was a little guy at the last scan.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly you have no idea!!! I am counting down to that day! I'm assuming that because you'll be basically around a full term delivery time is why they want you to stop. Don't worry :) remember if baby goes around then, at least you know baby is going to have great chances of no problems :hugs: that's what I'm talking myself :) I do wonder if you keep contracting after you stop meds, will they deliver you?? Two weeks is a long time to be having painful contractions! Hell, a day is!

Court- I hope he keeps on the straight and narrow for his sake! Lol
But I get my stitch removed at 36 weeks. However if I go into labor at 34 weeks or 35, they will take it out then and I will deliver. For me my stitch was literally the last option and done at 23 weeks when I started dilating. I still think they usually remove around 36 weeks. If everything stays normal for me that's the day! :) according to everyone in the ob clinic who knows my situation along with my mom and hubby.... They think once the stitch is removed I will be having the baby soon after! Lol I believe it too because my baby's head is literally sitting on my membranes which are sitting directly on my stitch! My cervix is soft and the only reason baby is still in is because the stitch is holding what's left of my cervix together lol some women don't dilate and their membranes don't fall to the stitch so it will depend in how her cervix is once she gets closer to 36 weeks. And also I've been having the preterm contractions that made my cervix above stitch disappear lol
Can't wait to get off of bedrest in four weeks!!!!!! Oh my Jayla is coming back home once I deliver! For one we want to save money until I get a job, plus I'm in school but since its online I can watch the kids like I did before bedrest. And mainly because I don't like the way they run. It is a great daycare but I guess my mama instincts won't let me trust them fully. Some days she eats nothing according the daily sheet they give us. She's a picky eater like her mom but the foods will sometimes be stuff I know for a fact she would eat! But once I'm off bedrest I think I'll still have her in daycare only because I'm not allowed to lift her still :(
I hope you have a good scan and baby has grown more :hugs: ouch! I think I had an old ultrasound machine once thankfully, but it did hurt! Pleas update us on your baby's status!!! We r all getting soooo close!!!


----------



## Tournesol

Court, you know your hubby better than any of us of course. However, if I were in your situation, I would have to say something now, before anything potentially happens. I couldn't be doing with the paranoia! 

I don't know if any of you remember, but my OH had an operation on his shoulder a few weeks ago. Well today his physio sent him to the hospital for an Xray as he's been in a lot of pain and it turns out the op was unsuccessful and he has to have another, bigger op on Tuesday. Tuesday is the day of our 3rd tri scan, so he can't come. Plus he's going to have at least 3 weeks recovery, it's open surgery this time, last time it was keyhole. Time is flying by now, I feel like we've got nothing ready and because of all that I got so upset today that I ended up having a panic attack and couldn't breathe! What a nightmare. :nope:


----------



## Courtney917

Aww Tour, I can imagine how stressful this all must be on you :(. Everything will come together with the baby. I'm keeping you and your husband in my thoughts <3. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you hun. I hate getting so upset, I'm normally a really calm, level headed sort of person. It's just that this is our first baby and I want everything to perfect and it really isn't at the moment! It's just a bit overwhelming. 
I'm sure you're right though, by the time baby comes, everything will be fine. I just can't help thinking what if he comes early?!


----------



## Courtney917

Of course, I would be worried as well!! It's totally natural to feel that way. Believe me I feel the same way. Feel like nothing is ready so I totally relate to how you're feeling . To be honest there's really nothing you could possibly do if baby makes an early appearance. You just need some clothes, car seat and food. Everything else will fall into place. Are u more worried about dh not being fully recovered? You're going through very overwhelming things but don't worry it'll all be okay and you'll look back in a few months and realize how strong of a person you are to take on all of this stress at once <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour :hugs: I'm sorry you are going through all of this when you should be happy and waiting for your baby. I really hope hubby recovers quickly and is able to be okay before your baby makes an entrance :) Courtney is right, you truly need a few essentials for baby and everything else an come later :) you'll be so happily overwhelmed with you baby anyway so I'm sure everything will fall into place nicely. And I know I would have been stressed too if I were in that situation! I hope things get better sweetie :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol okay I didn't read your full post until after I posted Courtney but you said everything will fall into place too? Lol yeah great minds really do think alike!


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you both so much. Court, I really don't know what I'm most worried about. Hubby is sure he'll be recovered, I just hope he's right
This is just bad timing. 
At the moment, I keep getting upset because hubby will miss the scan on Tues. And he'll be having an operation at the same time, so I won't be able to enjoy it.
I can't change the date either as the doc has to check my cervix and renew my time off work. 
Bad times. :cry:


----------



## Courtney917

Totally understandable, I would be worried too if my hubby was in surgery during a time that is supposed to be happy for both of us. The good thing is that the surgery will make your husband better, so that's one way to look at it <3. My husband is also going through some health issues and it's tough trying to juggle his doctor appointments, the kid's appointments and mine. It's like this pregnancy is flying by and I haven't had time to enjoy it bc of all the craziness that always comes up. The way I cope is that the end is near and everyone will be celebrating once baby arrives. You'll be okay even the worst case scenario and husband isn't totally healed, you'll see everything will be perfect when baby arrives. Stay strong and keeping you and your husband in my thoughts for Tuesday <3.


----------



## Courtney917

LOL @ Mizz yes we did certainly say the same thing...are you my long lost twin?! Too funny


----------



## Courtney917

Okay so I am at swimming today with my boys and it hit me that as of Sunday I will be 34 weeks....I had my second at 37. That could potentially mean I have a little more then three weeks left OMG! Or it could be another 6 if LO decides to linger in there lol. Tmrw I will know how he is growing...I hope he's still not two weeks behind with a massive head *sigh* me and my big headed babies :D.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

UG on the surgery Tour! I would not be happy it has to be done over. :(

Mizz-I think because the contractions at that point are actually productive. Don't they help you dilate towards the end?? If I keep stopping them, I won't respond to the induction. That's my thought anyway.... They come and go. Thank God it isn't all day!


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you girls. Iluv, I'm not happy. It should have been done properly the first time. Basically he's got something called calcification. It's a type of arthritis and means that his bone is almost growing extra bone around the joint. That has to be removed and when they did keyhole surgery, they didn't see all of it. :nope:

Anyway, I'm feeling much better today, being positive. Everything will be ready for the baby and like you say, if it's not, it's not the end of the world! 

When I feel like this I just remind myself how lucky we are. There are people who can't have babies at all and other people in the world having babies who have nothing, no house, no food. 
I try to remind myself that no matter how bad things seem, there is always someone who has it worse than me.


----------



## padbrat

Hi Tour. I completely understand how you feel and sympathise. My Husband has had to miss many of our scans over the years as he is in the Forces, including some of Leo's scans. He has even not been able to be with me during 3 of the six times I lost our babies. Although, to be fair it is not through injury and I know that adds an additional worry I still know how hard it is to walk into that scanning room alone.

You know what I have the same mantra... there are always others worse off than me.

Of course, you have us all too x

Court I know how you feel.... the time seems to be creeping up on us.... I realised that in 4 wks Leo could be here.... OMG! All the best for the scan.... I have been sending grow baby vibes!

Mizz... bring on 34 wks and you can get mobile! I am so pleased they are putting things right for you on the urn at last.

ILuv... I hope those bloomin contractions stop for you!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly that's what I think too, and yes usually they help dilate your cervix... Which is a plus by then because then you have a chance of going into natural labor.

Tour great attitude to have. I tell myself that when I'm feeling depressed about things. I'm not the only one dealing with something horrible and someone else is dealing with even worsen situations. But it's still okay to let out your pain when you need to :hugs: you don't have to ever downplay what you feel because no one can tell you how to feel except you! :) I'm glad you r feeling much better too:)

Courtney lol yeah we must be distant cousins or something


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you Mizz, you are a sweetheart. You too Pad! You're right, I have you girls, always full of wisdom and advice! 

Hubby's surgeon said he should be able to move normally in 3 weeks and then after another 3 weeks of physio, he should be completely healed. Cutting it fine, but I think we'll be OK. 

I just ordered lots of baby stuff from Marks and Spencer. That made me feel better! Sleepsuits, bodysuits, socks, muslins, joggers, bibs and a blanket! Now, as soon as that Moses basket turns up, I will have all the essentials and be as ready as I can be! 
Oh... I need nappies! :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Went to the mall tonight for some much needed clothes shopping. And then contracted for hours.... :( I just need to be bed bound...


----------



## Courtney917

Argh the illnesses have struck again! Last night son woke up covered in vomit (second time this week). Then around 5AM older son comes in says he feels sicks and proceeds to vomit all over our bed. I feel like coating myself in bleach right about now. These poor kids can't seem to get away from these illnesses :/. We have NEVER gotten sick like this IDK what's going on but its grossing me out!!!!! Ugh I soooooooo hope I do NOT get this crap!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly I'm very surprised they didn't order you to bedrest yet. I still contract but its not as much as if I'm moving around. But in your case you aren't dilating tho right? Maybe that's y they haven't, but I agree you should be bed bound missy :) at least until 34 weeks...

Court poor family!! Are they getting this from other kids?? I know my daughter has never been sick until she started daycare a few months ago :( I can't wait to wht her out of there! I hope they start feeling better and you avoid it all!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-Probably it! My mom just said tonight that I may be over doing it with how good I've been feeling. I was trying to feel normal again and probably walking the mall wasn't the best idea.

Courtney-Blech!!! I just cannot deal with puke.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly it's so tempting on the days you feel good and you just want to do everything you used to! Going to the doctor is like going on a field trip for me! Lol I'm jut excited to be able to ride in the car and be outside again! Lol don't forget to stop and take a breather tho! You and I are soooooooo close to the home stretch now :)


----------



## Tournesol

Poor Courtney! What a nightmare, I hope your sicky monkeys get better soon x

Iluv, I think your body's telling you to take it easy hun. 

Tomorrow's the day, big scan for me and operation for hubs :( Wish I could be more excited about the scan, I've gone to a few on my own, but this is a special one and I really wanted him to come. He was dying to come too. 
I guess the most important thing now is that his shoulder is all healed before baby comes.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tour-DH hasn't seen this baby on screen since 9 weeks. With our first, I made him come to everything. Now he's either with my other 2 or sleeping. Ah well....

Mizz-Definitely getting there! I am so excited to reach 30 weeks today!!!!! I had contractions tonight doing absolutely nothing. So I really think this is just how it will be until the end. I keep losing the faith I will make it to my induction in May. Just need to keep counting the days off....


----------



## Tournesol

I know it's not the end of the world, but this is our first child and I'm just feeling a bit disappointed. It's extra special for hubby as he's adopted so this baby is his only known blood relative. 
But there you go! This is the hand that fate has dealt us. As long as he's there for the birth, that's all that matters x


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour you r very right. We gotta work with the hand we were dealt. My hubby missed our dd1 scans and the 3D one too becaus of work. And then he missed the birth, literally by seconds. She came out and the him and mom just walked in. Long story but I was transferred last minute to high risk hospital and we had no idea I would start crowning on the way let alone deliver as soon ad I got there. Lol very exciting birth story to say the least. What matters is that he will be able to hold your bundle of joy :) :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Sorry I haven't had a chance to read through all of the messages as my son is still sick so it's been insane here :-(. He wound up in the hospital on Saturday with a 105 fever. He's still vomiting and missed yet another day of school. Ugh, he's missed 12 days this year due to illnesses:-(. 

Tour I can imagine how tough us it for you to go through all of this:-(. My husband hasn't been able to go to any of my scans or appointments due to work so it truly sucks . I'm hoping he will make it home in time for the birth. My fear is that he will be at work when I go into labor and he won't make it home in time :-(. He works close to 3 hours away so I'm worried. In the end the important thing is a healthy baby. Believe me you'll see. Nothing but hugs to you<3. Lots of luck tmrw. I hope you have a good scan and that dh has a fast recovery.


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney oh no!! :( I hope your son gets better! I'm sorry he has been getting so sick. Is it school germs??? I really hope omi don't end up sick after all of this. That's the last thing you need right now! :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

His school nurse actually called bc she was concerned bc he's been sick so often. I asked her if a lot of illnesses were going around school and she said yes. So I am assuming he's picking up all this nastiness from school:-(. She told me to let him stay home tomorrow to so that he can rebuild his immunity even if he is feeling better. So he will be home again tmrw. I'm just hoping this all goes away before baby arrives:-/.


----------



## MizzPodd

Yeah me too. Can't have sick siblings:) I had a feeling it was the nasty germs from school...my daughter has been with a cold on and off since she started daycare in January! This is going on 4 months:( and I hate it. I can't wait until I'm medically fit to care for her again... Only a couple more months.

Awww I really hope he gets better soon poor little man :hugs: did they give you his schoolwork (if they even give out schoolwork).


----------



## Tournesol

Hi! scan went well, everything is good and baby is as he should be. Good measurements and weight. OH's op went well as far as I know, he's sleeping now and has to stay overnight at hospital, so I'll see him tomorrow with lots of lovely baby pictures! 
And my Moses basket turned up at last!
 



Attached Files:







221740_172746502876437_2096139756_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7









63953_172746556209765_2025663091_n.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7









602036_172746722876415_1417787383_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww your baby looks beautiful. Look at those little tiny feet! :) I'm so happy things r turning around for you... You got your basket an everything!!!! :D sounds like hubby is doing okay. I'm hoping everything goes smoothly for you Tour :hugs:


----------



## Tournesol

Thank you hun! Those pictures cheered me up so much today, then getting the basket was a bonus. Forgot about sheets for it though!! :dohh:


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol I'm sure you can order some and expedite them hopefully!

31 weeks today!!!! Omg one more week to 32 weeks! My next goal!!! Wow the doctors didn't think I would make it this far!!!!!


----------



## Tournesol

It's OK, I just ordered some... and a baby carrier! :)
I think I now have everything I need! 

Yay Mizz! Congrats lady, you must be feeling so pleased with yourself xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Great! See everything is falling into place!!! Yay! Do you and hubby plan on having more babies in the future? ;) I'm still nervous because all my issues but maybe a few years I will have enough courage to try again.
Yes I feel great! Bedrest is starting to wear on me but I keep focusing on how much it will be worth it! Only a few more weeks of this!!! Over 3 months on bedrest wow!


----------



## Courtney917

Yea day care sucks but good thing they get a strong immune system as a result of all of the germs lol. Do you plan on sending her to school of some sort once baby is born?

Yeah he's in first grade and I have the teachers email address so he gives me links to all the lessons he misses and I essentially home school him when he's sick. Lol poor kid...sucks have a teacher for a mom ;-). 

Lovely pics tour!!! Baby is beautiful!!! So happy hubby's surgery went well and he's on the road to recovery .


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm taking her out of day care once baby is born because she is only two and I've taught her soooo much without daycare. She is a very bright girl :) she counts, she knows her abcs she's learning to read words it's amazing how much she has discovered! And I did the work not those day care ppl lol I'm at a point where I feel more comfortable caring for her until she is of preschool age or until I get a job. I am so excited to be able to have her at home with me again and the playground is right across from our house. She can have little friend interactions still :)


----------



## Courtney917

Thats awesome! I had to put my first son in day care at 22 months and he didn't learn a damn thing I think he actually regressed and has had so much trouble with school :(. However with my second son I also put him in at 22 months due to work and he learned so much from them! They actually taught him simple sign language! We paid an arm and leg for that place ($1300 per month) but it was worth it. He's now in pre school (he turned 3 in November) and I feel like its a complete joke. I'm actually going to be switching him to a different one in September. I like to start them in a school like setting at 2 (more like 2.5) so they can interact with the other kids and learn how to behave in "school." That's awesome that your daughter knows all of that...good job mommy!!!! . I am so happy you'll be off bedrest soon, have your precious baby in your arms and be able to feel like yourself again, really soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have all come such a long way, I don't know what I would've done without you ladies <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz- As far as having more kids???? No flipping way!!!! I went through a lot to conceive these 3 and I am beyond blessed and lucky to have each one. Not to mention the health issues get worse each time. Trying to get hubby to get a V done so there are no surprises.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Great pics Tour and yay on finally getting the basket!!! Reminds me I need to schedule a 3D session. Never done one before so I want to go to this elective place before I deliver. :)


----------



## padbrat

Aww Tour good news for you all round then! Lovely scan piccies and am wishing Hubby a speedy recovery.

Mizz well done you! Bed rest is hard, but look at the rewards you are getting!

Court I hope you and the family are recovering from the bug... bleurgh how miserable!

ILuv yes we are all blessed right now I think x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I totally wouldn't blame any one of you for wanting more though! Just my choice to stop at 3. Family was mad I even went that far. Like they are raising them...sigh....


----------



## MizzPodd

Court I'm glad you had a good experience with one of your sons:) she is the so polite and kind and doesnt hit or bite or snatch. She says please and thank you and the daycare giver said the other kids run wild. So I'm very proud of my little mama :) at home she is nowhere near quiet so I found it ilsurprising that she was so quiet. But her dad was like that in school and in the beginning I was too. This is why in comfortable taking her out because we have been teaching her this stuff and it is rubbing off. Daycare is causing some regression like how she wipes when goes poddy. They must be idiots because they r showing her to wipe from the back as in her toosh when pees. Um she used to know how to wipe before daycare. How can they let her wipe there when she doesn't poop! She needs to wipe the front because she can get an infection from not properly wiping and they don't seem to pay attention. I noticed it last weekend and was horrified. Now we have to re teach her how to wipe. Stuff like this makes me feel like they don't fully pay attention and I know I could a better job lol

Pad yes it is def driving me up the walls but I'm in the homestretch and know I can do it!!! A few more weeks!

Kelly LOL I feel you totally. The same with me is that each pregnancy gets more dangerous and it is scary to imagine being mentally put through this again :( but in a few years I may change my mind. Depends in the risks. We wanted 4 total so maybe one more would be okay... In the far far future of course! My angel isn't with us but she counts as my baby number 2:) so three healthy living may be what we want... Only time will tell.


----------



## Tournesol

More babies? I would definitely like one more. I had thought I would have three, but I guess my angel is number 1, so one more would be fine. Plus, hubby is 15 years older than me (45) and keeps telling me he doesn't want to be an "old dad" so we are on a bit of a time limit!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh Tour you are so young though! I bet you can have another! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-I hear you! I keep getting worse as far as contractions. Never felt them with DD, then they kinda hurt with DS but everything else checked out okay. Now PTL along with painful contractions daily. Yea I'd say my time is up. It's a huge risk and mentally is probably way worse than physical. HUGS!!!


----------



## padbrat

Of course Mizz... we have all had our challenges with our pregnancies but we will all get there! It is amazing when I think back to the beginnings of this thread really...

In terms of if we will have more... well... time is not on our side. I am 41 now and it took us 10 years to get this far. I don't know if my luck would hold out if I dared to try again lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly see that makes complete sense to avoid the risks! It's just hard for me because I am 24 and had my first at 21, second at 23, and it feels like I should be at the point where risks shouldn't be so damn hard! :( this makes me nervous to even try for another a few years from now because inknow risks gtow as you get older, i cant even imagine what will pop up for me if i try at 30 or something :( im terrified. I always knew I was born to be a mother and it breaks my heart at how difficult the process keeps getting for me. But you know what, one healthy baby is a blessing and extra would be icing on the cake!!! I am very grateful to have this third precious baby, and if it is in my best interest to stop after this one, I will live my life fully complete! :) 

Pad I am so happy you have your miracle baby now and that just helps me realize how blessed I am to have a beautiful healthy toddler :) Your story makes me even more excited for you to have a healthy baby boy :D you sure have been through alot sweetie. I love hearing about others path to pregnancy because it helps me appreciate my healthy girl :hugs: thank you.

But ladies it really bugs me when I see women with kids and treat them terrible but can just pop them out with no problem! It's like how can they have it soooo easy when they don't even act like they want their kids!!! Life is filled with many mysteries....


----------



## Courtney917

Aww! Hugs to all of you!!!!!!!!!! We want one more but I am afraid as I had so many miscarriages before this baby. Although I would like an age gap of 2 years I am so scared to wait that long. I feel like we should try again right away so that my hormones are still in pregnancy mode (not sure if this makes sense). Plus I am going to be 33 in September and DH will be 38 in August so we aren't the youngest people around, lol. But hey you never know we could all have other babies and be fine with the pregnancies, our bodies are so strange. 

I agree Mizz when people get pregnant at the drop of a hat have like 6 kids and treat them like crap. Its disturbing and so sad. I never knew of conception troubles until this pregnancy and it opened my eyes. I feel so terrible for women that can't conceive at all, they must have a hole in them. As that's how I started to feel when I kept miscarrying and truly didn't know if I would have a third child. Now the fear of something happening again resonates and I actually dread trying once more. 

BTW Mizz, smart idea about taking your daughter out. I remember when my oldest son was in childcare and he would come home with DIRTY clothing everday. They NEVER used the bib on him (he was 22 months old). It used to get me so angry until one day I finally said something. It's like we as parents strive to teach our children certain things and some of these schools could care less. She's better off at home until she's ready for pre school. Then I feel like we have to worry about the curriculum in pre school bc the standards for kindergarten are so ridiculously hard. I never thought I would be asking my son's pre school if they align their curriculum with the school district but now I find myself doing just that. Sorry for the rant, lol.

Well I hope all of you ladies have an amazing week :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney I am terrified to try again too! But of course in the back of my head I still have the desire to have one more... And you're right, we could very well have okay pregnancies! Only time will tell whether or whether not its meant to be... In the meantime, we r about to see out new little babies in a few more weeks!!!!!

I truly feel for women who can't conceive and that's another thing that helps me remain appreciative of my pregnancies even if they r risky. At least I'm given the chance to grow a new life :)

Wow dirty clothes!! See I don't understand how you can have a job as a care giver but not act like one. There are some great daycares out there I know. I just don't think this one is right for her. I have learning tools at home that I will be teaching her so she will be ready for preschool:) thanks for sharing the curriculum info because now I will make sure her preschool matches up with the kindergarten place she will go to.


----------



## Courtney917

I can't believe it's only a few more weeks. U had a but of a melt down this morning bc my next OB appt is when I'll be almost 37 weeks and she has to do a swab for group b strep. I've always tested positive for it so I am freaking that I will go into labor before my appt and they won't know if I'm positive or not. Probably a totally irrational fear but I'm so scared. Then I realized my husband will be 3.5 hours away that entire week ;-(. I'm starting to get nervous that he's hearing up to make his grand entrance sooner then later as he hasn't been moving around quite as much. 

Yes don't mind me with the rant on schools as you know I'm a teacher and probably over analyze things way too much. However it is important that you check to make sure they have some sort of curriculum in which they teach per reading skills. I know by kindergarten they are basically expected to know all letters and all sounds and some sight words it's insane. When we lived in NY there was universal pre k within the school district for free. However here in PA we have to pay for pre k and our kids are supposed to basically be at the beginning stages of reading upon entrance to kdg. Ok enough of me ranting lol. 

They're taking you off bed rest at 36 weeks right? Or was it 34 I forgot. You must be soooooo looking forward to being able to walk around!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

First, I would be freaking out too if I was in your position and you know you go early, plus you are veteran by now so this may possibly be your quickest delivery! Lol I hope baby holds in there long enough for you to get the test at least. Do they know you may go early??? They should test at 34 or 35 weeks.

I hope your hubby doesn't miss anything! That really sucks that he will be so far away :( and rant away girl! I posted a thread about how annoying ppeople make me when they bring up your loss knowing you don't like talking about it!!! Grrrr! 

Okay so I am so happy she knows her abcs already. I hope to get her reading by 3 1/2 4 :D maybe I'm too excited but I'm up for the challenge lol I don't think there's anything wrong with you knowing all of this because it only benefits your child :)

At 34 weeks I get off of bedrest!! Well, I think now 36 because of pre e :( but it becomes modified so I will be able to walk a little everyday at 34 weeks!!! Omg I'm so excited. I just want to sit outside if the weather is warm by then. I miss feeling breezes and ring able to be in the sunlight!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

One year ago today I was rushed into emergency surgery to stop the bleeding. My angels were gone. Was one of the worst days of my life. I was in shock and total disbelief. I was bargaining to God to save me from the pain and make it all disappear. I wasn't going to be having a baby at all in October. The physical pain didn't half compare to what I felt in my heart. Devastation..... And here I sit in disbelief that I am carrying a miracle. My little rainbow after such a brutal storm...


----------



## padbrat

ILuv I hear ya... and echo what you feel. It is devastating.... 

Which is why I sit here feeling my Son move around and think this is a miracle right here and now! I cannot believe that after all our heartaches our time has come!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Definitely a miracle! Just can't wait to hold him in my arms. We've come a long way! :*)


----------



## Tournesol

Sorry Iluv :hugs:

Gone but never forgotten and only good times to come now xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly :hugs: :hugs:
You know I completely understand that feeling. It hasn't been a year yet but I am dreading her birthday because I realize if she was here, this rainbow baby wouldn't be. It's so bittersweet. We FINALLY got her beautiful urn and she resting FINALLY peacefully in her little sanctuary.

We have all come so far with each of our dreadful journeys but now we will have that baay in our arms. My angel is my guardian angel and she has been protecting her little brother or sister this whole time. I love her so much and know we will meet again one day.


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm trying not to over think but when I get my contractions now it feels like I can't close my area. Don't mean to be confusing or sharing tmi but usually I can kind of hold it back in lol kinda like when doing kegels but now it makes something down there push outward. I know I'll be 32 weeks in literally one day but I don't want to deliver anytime soon 
Does anyone know the feeling I'm referring to? (I got it around labor with dd1 but I was 38-39 weeks at the time)


----------



## Courtney917

Argh I just wrote an essay and it was deleted by mistake!!!!

Well basically I'm happy we are all nearing the end and we will be holding our babies soon!!!

Miss I am so happy you have your angels urn and she is resting I'm complete peace <3.

As far as contractions, I've been having them on and off but constant. I can barely walk at times. My tummy feels soooo soar and baby hasn't been moving as much. I'm wondering when he will make his debut?! I don't feel like I can't close my area but I do feel sharp stabbing pains there. I also have trouble controlling my urine...apparently I've regressed and now need diapers like a 2 year old!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Had my appt. cervix was 3.5. It was all whacked out last time with a different u/s tech. Back to the original today and it looked good! Wahoo! Last check for it too. Gained no weight. Hallelujah! she said I can start taking Benadryl to help with sleep. I go back in 2 weeks and will start weekly appts after that. This is getting real!!! I left and then they called me to say they will also be starting NST's next appt. not even sure why.... So... Overall well!


----------



## Courtney917

Glad all is well!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow! The end is truly near!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It's getting real/scary/exciting and everything in between! :)


----------



## Courtney917

Yes I couldn't agree more. I'm so worried about labor:-(. So many things keep popping into my head! Mizz has been quiet I hope all is ok with her...


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I've been MIA! I've been up all night so sleep during the day when I'm not checking my blood sugar or at appointments lol my appointment went great!! Doc said I don't have to get transferee because of my platelets right now :D and twy would order some if I needed them. Also at my 34 week in two weeks they r checking my cervix and seeing how its looking and if it is obviously more thinned out and soft, they will remove the stitch earlier instead of at 36 weeks so this will be a huge appointment! I get a growth scan that day too :)
I am so happy and can't believe how far we have all come! I may have baby with four weeks!! But I know it won't be over 6 weeks because I can feel this baby going lower and lower. Once that stitch goes I think within a week or maybe two I will have my baby :) plus these contractions are becoming more painful

Oh and I think you get NSTs weekly because of GD. I also am gettin them every week starting tomorrow :)

Me and hubby are so happy to know this is becoming real!! I mean two more weeks and I'm in the safe zone of not having to transfer if baby comes and this makes it even more real!!! Omg!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So exciting Mizz! I was thinking that too with the GD. I didn't have any NST's with my last but I wasn't on all this insulin either. I see MFM tomorrow. I don't like the guy at all. But I'm so close I guess I can't complain! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I actually am a tad too Courtney. It's been 6 years since I did this!! And inductions are painful and I'm dreading that again. And also hoping to avoid a c/s. It's just so unpredictable how things will go. I thrive on what I can change/fix/have control over. ;)


----------



## MizzPodd

Had my NST today and it went great! My bp was good too. Scan showed my fluids are good and baby is head down (which I knew since 20 weeks lol) 
His or her back is on the left side of my belly which explains all of the hits I get in the middle of my belly high medium and low lol

Come on 33 weeks! Can't wait to be there!

Courtney you are a couple of weeks away from possibly seeing your baby!!!! I would be nervous too! I'm nervous about having flashbacks from pushing with my second daughter. Logically I know pushing this baby out doesnt mean they will die but mentally I'm afraid my mind will think that. That's what happened less than a year ago and I still haven't gotten over it. That's my biggest fear... Trying to remember this pregnancy is different and that my baby will be okay to survive outside my stomach. :( scary still


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So I was at MFM today and stupidly asked the reason for those NST's. Yea knowledge is NOT power sometimes! He said there is a higher risk of stillbirth with GD. It was like the room was spinning and I felt numb. Now I wish I wouldn't have uttered a word. I need nothing else to worry about. This baby is mine, all mine and I want him with me! Gosh I know you all feel the same way.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh and we had a fun scan tonight at a place down the street and he is estimated to be 4 lbs 5 oz already! Holy big one again!!! Definitely can't go past 38 weeks. And the good news is right after I deliver I can drop the diet and insulin. WAHOO!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Yeah I didn't want to frighten anyone but that is the reason. When I was told that with dd1, I too felt numb and pushed the thought out of my mind. That's y with this. One I count their kicks everyday and will go in if I feel maybe isn't moving alot no questions asked!

I can't wait to be able to eat normal again either!!! Omg I want cake!!!! Lol


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Totally craving cake here too!!! LOL I haven't eaten most things since November. I'm dying! ;)


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh and I really want some icecream too!! Lol isn't it ironic how we crave stuff the most when we know we can't have it??! Ugh! Torture!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

LOL Yep! My grandma actually made chocolate cake today for Easter. I had a small piece. ;)


----------



## MizzPodd

Oooooh I'm envious of you and your cake! ;) lol


----------



## Courtney917

Hope everyone is doing well! Haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's posts yet. We had a super busy weekend due to the holiday so things are kinda winding down so I'll try to catch up! 

As far as me, I've been having irregular contractions pretty much everyday!! I go to the doc on Friday so we will see if they have caused any dilating. I hope they did!!! I'm now 36 weeks so anywhere from a week to three more for me. Of course assuming this and baby May decide to come two weeks late lol. 

Anyone else have huge swollen ankles and calves? Ugh mine are appalling lol. I want to get a pedicure before the baby arrives and I'm scared the nail tech will become frightened by the sight and pure size of them lol!!!! I figure when I go into labor the least I can have is pretty toenails;-). 

Well I hope you're all doing well and that everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have mine at night and so far they haven't changed a thing. I'm good with that though for a few more weeks. I cannot believe we will have babies soon!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Speaking of contractions I was at l and d. Last night for consitet contractions again except they are becoming much more intense. Sometimes I can't en talk or move they hurt so much. Anywho they checked cervix and stitch is holding everything in place still, baby's head it right there of course but stitch part is still closed. My urine showed uti yay lol so I'm on some antibiotics for ten days. They did the group b strep test and ill know in a couple of days :) i hope its negative again! Also my ffn test was positive, which is the first time that had happened. BUT we all know, especially Kelly, how inaccurate it can be!! Lol 
I will say tho that they did the test first and nothing has been inside me for weeks and with my track record I kinda think I will deliver in the next couple of weeks! That's just my opinion tho lol I could be wrong! Doc wasn't concerned ms said dont even think about it because if I did I can stay here since ill be far enough along and she said baby looked great and will go to nicu but for gaining weight, eating, an possibly breathing (some born at that time don't need help). 

What do you ladies think? Based on everything happening and my most recent symptoms (which I got around the time I delivered dd1), I think I may go in the next couple of weeks!!!
I'm getting my flu symptoms, along with frequent bowel movements, an my contractions are picking up plus now getting the tightening in the lower back! With dd1 my water broke too, it was a big gush like in the movies do it is possible lol I was laying in bed watching Juno and then all of a sudden woooosh!!! Lol


----------



## MizzPodd

Court congrats on 36 weeks!!! Wow your baby will be here in literally a few or couple more weeks!!!!!!! :happy dance: you know how they say massaging ankles causes contractions so if you do get your pedi maybe it will help your labor lol

Kelly you've made it to 8 months!!! Big congrats and you're still good with cervix! I knew you would do great :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Mizz - I think you could go anytime now! I would have my hospital bag packed just in case! I keep having this weird feeling/irrational fear that I'm gonna go at 34 weeks. I have no symptoms and have only felt some BH contractions when I overdo it, but I just have a feeling! I know baby is good to go at 34 weeks, but I would ideally like her to stay and bake until 36 weeks at the earliest. There's absolutely no reason she should come early as all of my appts at my peri had said she looks great, she's following her own normal growth pattern (which means she's still small, but she's not IUGR... just small), fluid levels are good, cervix length is good, etc. I've been crazy paranoid this pregnancy after all my losses so maybe I'm just being a crazy person. I have my 34 week checkup with my OB today so we'll see what he says. He always has a way of making me feel better. 

Oh and Mizz - I know all about that big whoosh when your water breaks! I woke up to it with DS and it was just this huge gush just like in the movies! Lol.


----------



## MizzPodd

Cgav omg!! I think you could be going around 35 36 weeks :) and you're right I need to pack my bag ASAP! Wow it's nice to hear that someone else had the big gush too lol
I think you will be a okay at your apt and can't wait to hear what happens. It's completely normal to feel the way you do after everything you've been trough :hugs: we are all getting our rainbow babies in only a few more weeks!!!! I can't wait to get my growth scan too next Tuesday to see how baby is growing. With dd1 they thought she would be a big baby like 9lbs but she was 7 lbs 5.3 oz at 39 weeks :)

How are you feeling otherwise?? Is your baby rolling and kicking constantly? I know my little one is lol


----------



## Courtney917

Wow Mizz you and I may actually go at the same time!!! Had my doc appt today, they did the GBS and made me have a NST as baby hasn't been moving as much. All looks great with baby which is good he just doesn't have as much room to move so he has been rolling alot lol. Doc didn't do an internal bc she said it will cause more stress then necessary...she said I am probably slightly dilated as this is my third baby and given my history of births in 37th and 38th week. Plus I have been gradually losing my plug and having brown discharge on and off with irregular contractions. She will check me next week at my 37 week appt (I will actually be almost 38 weeks bc it's on a Friday). Thinking baby will be here after next week...hoping that is the case lol. 

Glad you have a nice strong cervix Iluv!!! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## MizzPodd

Wow you're losing your plug already??? I lost mine all at once the day my water broke Lmao a couple hours later is when it broke :). I have to make sure not I panic if my plug comes apart gradually like yours. I really think you will meet your bubba boo within 2 weeks :) OMG pack your bag!!


----------



## Courtney917

I lost plug totally with ds2 and went into labor right away. With my first I never lost it or at least never saw anything prior to labor. This one is gradual, which is a new and scary experience for me considering what happened with my second lol. My bags all packed and ready to go!!! You need to get working on yours as well !! I think at this point we should all have them packed lol.


----------



## cgav1424

Everything looked fine at my appt. Baby's head down and doesn't seem too low, but we all know that subsequent babies don't drop like first-timers! I told him my feeling and he told me to stop thinking that way because he would like me to make it to 36 weeks. He asked if I wanted an internal done and I said no. He also said if I haven't had any cramping or spotting that I'm probably just being paranoid. Oh and I gained 3 lbs in two weeks. Lol. 

Omg. We are all going to have our babies so soon! I need to get my bag packed. Other than that, we just need to wash baby girl's clothes and get her bassinet put together. I'm not buying a pump until I know my boobs will work for her. I could never produce enough for either DS or DD and had to supplement which meant that I only ended up breastfeeding for 4-5 months before giving up entirely.

Fingers crossed that our LO stays put for 2 more weeks! I don't know what my obsession is with making it to 36 weeks, but that's my magic number this pregnancy!!!


----------



## Courtney917

That's a great appointment!! I'm glad all looks good so far! So cramping is a pretty good sign that baby will arrive soon? I've been experiencing a ton of cramps. Sooo hoping its a sign of labor! 

I'm sure you'll make it last 36 weeks and baby will be perfect I'm every way <3


----------



## padbrat

I really need to pack my bag.... have packed Leo's does that count? LOL

38 wks is our end date.... due to GD, thyroid etc. However, don't know yet if it will be c section as he is still transverse or induction. Next scan on Monday will tell... GULP!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just got done cleaning out our medicine cabinet and pantry. Now I'm washing all the bottles! Way too many pieces though and I couldn't fit it all in. LOL Need to do his laundry here soon and start thinking about assembling the big things. Then trying to configure the carseat into my car. We really need a bigger vehicle. And don't even get me started on packing the bag! I need to at least make a list though. I'm good at throwing it together night before if I have everything written down I need. Under 6 weeks for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

padbrat said:


> I really need to pack my bag.... have packed Leo's does that count? LOL
> 
> 38 wks is our end date.... due to GD, thyroid etc. However, don't know yet if it will be c section as he is still transverse or induction. Next scan on Monday will tell... GULP!

That's exciting! Hope he flips for you!!!! Would they consider a version if not???


----------



## padbrat

Hey Iluv. They did mention that if he looks like he is trying to move head down, but just has got stuck they will try and manually turn him... gotta say that sounds rough to me! And there is a chance even if he is turned he will just go back to transverse... I guess it is all down to what the next scan shows. I feel like he has moved lower as have started to get back pain and sciatica, but I still think he is transverse.

I have given in to panic and have packed most of mine and Hubby's bag... you can so see I am a novice compared to you Iluv lol!!


----------



## MizzPodd

So interesting night and morning for me. Had big nose bleed at 215am followed by Contractions since 3 am... They r still coming as im writing. Ten minutes apart mostly but some five to seven.
Checked everything at hospital when I finally went in at 0730. I tried to wait but this was hours of nonstop. Everything came back normal but because of the positive ffn, they have me first steroid shot. I go back tomorrow for second shot after my nst! Plus I have to get my progesterone shot so my butt cheeks will be sore lol

Basically I contract like crazy and they r turning into more intense ones:( good news is that I have the steroids for baby so if I deliver soon baby will do waaaaay better with breathing :D right now it's just a waiting game. I am on do nothing rest still and will go back in if they increase with pain or if I start getting more discharge. She saw a little but it could be the normal stuff so as long as it doesn't increase I should be good.

Oh goodness I just don't know what to think anymore lol my body is just unpredictable lol

I have all of baby's clothes washed, blankets, and bassinet ready. Hubby has to install carseat next week :) and move bassinet into our room. 

I am hoping to make it to 36, my stitch removal date but we shall see. Gotta get to 34 first. Man these contractions are intense!! Just had one. They are now wrapping around to my back adding back contractions now. My gut tells me baby is coming within 3 weeks from now. If not before stitch is removed, then that very week! Sorry ladies I will respond to everyone later, contractions starting to hurt bad. Can't write anymore.
I will talk to everyone soon as I can though :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Ahhhh Mizz! Crazy times for you! You sound so calm though. I would be freaking out. Lol. Do nothing and take care of you and babes. You're gonna meet your LO so soon! I'm throwing 36 week vibes at you!!! But even he/she comes sooner than later... at least you got the steroid shots so babes' lungs can mature! 

Iluv - you're so close! Get to packing, lady! Lol. You're one step ahead of me... I haven't even bought any bottles yet. I'm hoping to EBF, but I don't normally produce enough so we'll see. I really should buy a few different bottles just in case. Hubs and I finally had to give in and buy a family car that will fit our (soon to be) three kids. At least it's only the carseat and a booster. Our little big man is 11 so he doesn't need anything. We bought a Ford Flex so he can either sit in the second row with his sisters or the third row by himself if he wants some space. 

Courtney - Yes, cramping can be a sign of labor to come! I think you'll def be one of the first of us to go into labor. So exciting!!!

Pad - look at you getting your ass in gear so quick! Ahhhhh chick! How the heck did we get here so fast??? I feel like we were just moaning and groaning over in PARL and crying over every cramp and spot and bleed we had! Hoping Leo is a good boy and moves for you though we both know what a little devil he's been for the past 35 weeks so why would he change now?!?! Ha! Bless him though. We've been on this journey together and I can't wait to meet your boy through cyberspace. :) 

So another update for me: 

Went to my peri today and I'm back on complete bed rest. :( Baby is still at an "adequate" percentage on the growth chart, but she did go down in percentage. :( She went from the 39th percentile to the 26th. My peri called me out and told me I must've cheated the past two weeks which I totally did. I hardly rested at all as my nesting instincts kicked into overdrive. Thankfully, I accomplished most of the time-consuming and more difficult stuff so I can take it easy the next couple of weeks and focus on baby girl growing again.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So sorry Mizz and cgav for the issues!!! My kids are home on spring break and I have really been feeling the stress. My youngest has a lot of behavior issues and he is just real bad right now. I just hope I can hang on a few more weeks until the induction.

Washed all the baby laundry tonight! Boy do I buy a ton! LOL I'm getting there as far as prepping! I don't do last minute well so I best just get it done.

Pad-Hopefully if he turns he will stay there! We just had a mom get a version in another forum I belong to and 2 weeks later she got her natural birth! Mine has been head down since my hospitalization in February. I went in on a Sunday and he was head up. When I went back for more contractions that Friday, he was head down and has remained so. Destiny however turned way late. But my boys behave in-utero. ;)


----------



## Courtney917

Wow mizz!!! You certainly are very calm! I'd be a nutcase lol. You're baby will be okay at this point so I'm sure that stays in the back of your mind. I too am hoping he or she stays put till 36 weeks!! It'll def be soon though!!!

Aww cgav that sucks about being back on bed rest but in the long run it'll be worth it!!! 

Iluv I know all too well how you are feeling with all the kids home. It gets overwhelming. Mine were home for a couple of days and my youngest can be quite a handful so I wanted to rip my hair out!!!

Well this am I had regular contractions every 10 minutes. This lasted about an hour and now it's gone. I'm hoping this baby stays put until after next week. Next week is the week that my husband will be 4 hours away everyday so I am very nervous. I'm hoping baby doesn't come next week bc that may turn out to he a disaster. But hey I can't control it and whatever will be will be!!! Keep your fingers crossed for baby to be born after the 12th lol!!!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Mizz and Court I cannot believe how calm you are with the contractions! I would be freaking out, but I guess you both know what you are feeling and what you can expect... unlike me the noob!

I luv, it all sounds hectic for you!

Cgav! I know what you mean.... time seems to have gone fast forward! It won't be long for either of us chick! Now back to bed for you lady!! Go rest!!


----------



## Courtney917

I'm starting to actually get somewhat worried now bc it's been nonstop all day:-(. All irregular though. I'm not sure if it warrants a visit to labor and delivery if it continues? I never had this with my boys, once I started feeling the cramping it became regular and I was in labor. This has been on and off for days. Ugh, I wish it would just become regular at this point bc I'll feel like an idiot heading to labor and delivery and they stop!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

This is all new to me as well. These contractions are def not aomething im used to. its like being in labor for several weeks but with nonbaby comig out anytime soon! Dd1 was full term with none of these complications. These r torture and I'm in and out hospital every other day :(but I just hope to get to 34 weeks at least. Took last steroid shot today so I feel better knowin baby's lungs will be more developed in case he or she decides to come early.

It's def scary. Everytime I go in contracting nonstop and they r all calling me the mystery woman because its just so much going on lol I'm happy that they care for me so closely :)
Very overwhelming but optimistic nonetheless. Me and baby will do great no matter what happens. We've come so damn far already!

Court I would probably go in if they don't stop.... At least they will let you know what's going on and make you feel better or put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wait Mizz.... You don't know who's in there?!?!?! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol nope! I'm team yellow!!!
Hubby knows though :D I can't wait to see whose been so impatient in here! Tee hee


----------



## Courtney917

I didn't go in but it's still going on...nothing regular though. Wondering if baby is just in a strange positions? Or maybe he dropped? Idk I'll see how it goes over the weekend. 

Our family got some devastating news yesterday night. My 38 year old cousin committed suicide. It's a shock to all of us and truly sucks as he and I had a falling out a couple of years ago and weren't on speaking terms:-(. On top of that since the funeral is 3 hours away I don't think I'll be able to make it as I don't want to take a risk being this far along and driving out there by myself with my kids. Ugh the whole thing sucks:-(.


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh wow Courtney I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: unfortunately I agree with you about being that far away with your kids and by yourself with the changes your belly keeps having. If a family member asks to drive you, are you going? ( I know it's risky considering you could go into labor pretty much at anytime)
I do you hope you are doing okay tho :hugs: you're in my thoughts


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Mizz <3. Unfortunately I do not have any family nearby (they all live where the funeral is taking place) so it doesn't look like it will be an option. I would have to drive by myself with the kiddies in order to go :-(


----------



## MightyMom

Courtney: You can get constant contractions from lack of sleep and stress. Both produce a stress hormone that make you contract. If it is at all possible, try to get some sleep. That will really help! I'm sorry about your cousin. You can still honor his memory without attending the funeral. Maybe light a candle for him or write him a letter.


----------



## padbrat

So sorry to hear your news Court x


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks mighty! Im certainly lacking in the sleep department. I'll try my best to get some <3. Yes stress should be my middle name. This year has been hell. Between kids in hospital, husband in hospital and now my cousins passing; feels like it never stops. I'm going I send my aunt flowers or something bc I feel so bad for not being there but I don't think heading out to the funeral would be a good call for me right now given how far along I am and finding child care will be nearly impossible :-(. 

Thanks pad <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm so sorry Courtney. :(

Mizz-Can't believe he hasn't slipped!!! ;)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh and I definitely get contractions from stress. More so than with any other trigger. And my kids are real big on irritating me this Spring Break! Thank goodness they go back to school Monday!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

My little guy is the biggest stressor!!! Today hubby is treating me to a Mani and Pedi so I can relax....it's long overdue!!!

Hope you all have great weekends


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mine too Courtney but dh is a big one as well. Back to the routine for school next week though!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Lol oh I know all too well about dh being stressors ;-)


----------



## Tournesol

So sorry to hear your sad news Courtney. That really is sucky :cry:

I agree with the others though, don't risk a long drive on your own, it's not worth it. 
A funeral is just a day, you don't need to be there to remember a person. 
I missed my Grandads funeral as I was too far away. I was in India, so definitely couldn't make it! 
Your family will understand, don't feel bad xx


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Tour <3. Yeah I am gonna stay put its worse enough DH will be 4 hours away all week :-(. I'm so ready to have this baby...can barely walk now and I am swelling up like a beast (don't mind me just feeling worry for myself today). Good news is that I am 37 weeks today (not sure why my ticker is always a day behind?!).


----------



## padbrat

Ladies all the best! I am off to hospital for the next 2 weeks until Leo is born at 38 wks!

Had a scan and Leo is still transverse, so I am being admitted today to the maternity ward for the next 2 weeks (unless he comes sooner) as apparently it would be quite risky for me to go into labour or have my waters break without being in hospital as he can't be born whilst he is transverse!!! OMG OMG PANIC!!!

So basically I will be in there 2 weeks all being well with some steriod injections to help Leo's lungs... a lot of sitting around and boredom I suspect, however, whatever is best for him.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Never heard of that pad! Are you in the states?? Don't panic because it can't be that bad if I've never heard of bedrest for that.

Courtney-There is a time delay with the tickers. It says 37 weeks now. :)

And I'm 33 weeks today!!! Used to Monday appts but doc is off today so I will go in on Wednesday and have my first NST. Starting to get nervous. This is just too real now! I never thought the day would get here and now it's fast approaching! EEK!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Pad that's a new thing to me too. Are you on strict bedrest in the hospital? I would think they would want you to move around to get baby to turn? Well in any event, omg this is it for and congrats for making it this far!!!!!

Court I'm glad you got a little pampered you deserve it :hugs: hope you are feeling better, and looks like you are officially full term mama!!! :D:D any day now!!!

Kelly congrats on gettin to 33!!! So happy an excited for you, see I just knew you were strong enough to get through it all :D literally a few more weeks an baby could be here!!

Tour how have you been? Have all your baby stuff ready now?? :D I have everything except a little tiny tub thing that fits in the sink or the baby to fit in but I guess I can do without it for now. Just have to get hubby to install carseat this week and we are all set!

AFM- I'm on the brink of going crazy. I thought I had been strong this whole pregnancy despite everything my family and I have been through this past year, and now I feel like I am about to crumble. I'm so very grateful to be this far along and.... Be 34 weeeeeks!!! Which means no transfer if baby is born, and plus I have the steroid shots for baby's lungs too :)
However, my body is starting to act worse and I might get transferred anyway. My platelets are getting super low again (like with dd1 and dd2) an now I am worried about what may happen in the next couple o weeks. Because of y low platelets, I am at risk to bleed excessively if I get cut durin the stitch removal in my cervix. It is two weeks away and I'm pretty sure my platelets will be even lower than twy are now, so I freaking out about this. I am also getting these preterm contractions which are starting to change cervix so they may end up taking stitch out sooner to prevent my cervix from being ripped apart. I won't know anything until tomorrow and I am so anxious to see if they will remove it earlier while my platelets are somewhat stable. Plus they said once I hit 34, they won't stop my labour it it starts up again.... Ladies I really am losin it now, and being on bedrest for 5 months can make a person lose their mind!! It's all getting to me I guess since I'm in the homestretch and just don't know what my plan of care is. Oh and c section is definitely the last thing I need because of the risk of bleeding out :( so scared right now. I cannot wait until my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney917

Yep I'm officially full term, I can't believe it!!! I'm soooo hoping baby stays put this week!!! 

Mizz I can't imagine what you're going through and I'm sure bed rest takes a huge toll on you especially when you have a young child that also needs your attention. The good news is that you're in a safe zone with baby now. Think about it you went all this time and now the end is finally near!! Even if he or she is born now they'll be ok<3. As far as the platelets are concerned: what can they do for that? I'm clueless as to what can be done. Won't a clotting agent help if you did start to bleed excessively during labor? They had to give me something to clot my blood with ds1 bc I wouldn't stop bleeding, it was scary but thank god all was ok. Does your stitch come out this week? Again, remember baby will be ok and so will you. Soon this will all be in your past and that baby will be in your arms <3


----------



## Tournesol

Bye bye Pad :wave: Good luck and see you when you're a mummy!! 

(Iluv, she's in UK) 

Hey Mizz, I'm good thanks. I think I've got everything I need, still haven't bought nappies, but I'm not worried as they give them out at the hospital over here. Oh, haven't done my bag yet either, but I'm a last minute kind of a girl and can't seem to change the habit of a lifetime! 
Baby's room is still not finished either, but that's not the end of the world as he'll be in with us to start anyway. 

Mizz, I feel so bad for you. You've done so well though, just keep strong for a little bit longer, you CAN do it. Whatever happens now, you and baby will be absolutely fine. Honestly hun, you should be so proud of yourself, 5 months of bedrest would send anyone over the edge, but you're still going strong! Send ing you big BIG :hugs: xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Just read Pad's post!!!! Lots of luck to you!!!!!!!!! How exciting!! Can't wait to hear about the birth of Leo


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck Pad!!

Courtney: Yay for full term!! THE END IS NEAR! :) Your ticker may be behind if the website you got it from is not on your time zone. ;)

Mizz: It doesn't really matter how well your pregnancy goes or what your history is...every mom I know hits the panic button at some point in the third tri. It's scary and there are a lot of unknowns and there is a lot of risk and uncertainty about something SO IMPORTANT. Don't feel crazy, at some point or another we will all think "OMG this is too scary!" You'll get through it and you'll both be fine in the end. :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies for your words:hugs: 
They would have to have platelets available incase I bled excessively or if I needed a c section but that is still scary! I can't imagine needing extra blood and all of that. I had low platelets with dd1 but I wasn't at risk for preterm labor and stuff and I risk for stitch rippin my cervix apart. If I didn't have the stitch in with these contractions I wouldn't be as worried.

Mighty with dd1 I was nowhere near this worried because I didn't have so many conflicting problems. I'm usually calm in stressful situations but I still have to deal with the last time I delivered my daughter died and I'm not looking forward to delivering in fear I will have flashbacks. That's something I will never get over or forget so it is more than the normal fear. With the stitch, if it rips my cervix because of these contractions, i could bleed out because my platelets being so low and it is something that could happen at anytime. But you r right, it is almost over with and I can't wait :) thanks

I will try to remain positive, I just need to be told straight up what my plan of care will be based on these last few weeks of things going crazy. After my appt tomorrow hopefully I will have a peace of mind. I also get a a baby growth scan so to know my baby is doing great will also help me relax.


----------



## MizzPodd

Waiting for nurse to call me back... Having contractions with more pressure cramps and feeling my stitch tugging :( oh goodness I pray it doesn't tear. Will update as soon as I can. Please keep us in your thoughts. We've all come so far and I want us all to have safe deliveries!


----------



## Courtney917

Ahh makes sense Mighty!!! 

Mizz, keeping you in my thoughts, please keep us posted <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-I'm off procardia by next week and they won't stop labor for me either. I honestly haven't used the med in maybe a week. I had a gut feeling these contractions would stop towards the end when I really need them for progress! ;) Hope your stitch is still good and you keep going! We are so close now!! 

We are so gonna have to start a new mommy thread when we all hit the finish line! I will miss everyone too much!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Finally changed my avatar!!! Bennett 10 days ago at our 3D scan! :)


----------



## Tournesol

Mizz, I'm thinking of you, try to stay as calm as you can and keep us posted xx

Iluv, what a beautiful 3D scan pic, he has the cutest little nose!


----------



## Courtney917

ILuv-baby is precious!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies!!!! :)


----------



## Courtney917

Mizz I hope all is ok with you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

NST went well. I had 2 contractions while on the monitor. Baby was all over the place. I did see a few decels but she said it wasn't low enough to be concerned. He would go from 145 to 120 or a tad lower and it would freak me out. Gained 3 pounds. Will go back next Friday for another NST and then a 35 week visit with a NST, growth scan and see the OB. Getting sooooo close!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

And just a rant for a second... Got a statement in the mail from the fertility clinic we used for the IVF baby I lost last March. Forgot to bill a lab and then submitted it a whole year later to the wrong insurance!!! I'm so pissed I don't even want to call that office. :(


----------



## Courtney917

That's great that the nst went well!! Don't worry about heartrate declining. My baby was all over the place when I had my nst as well. Indeed it is scary though!!!! 

That's ridiculous that they billed you a year later!!! I would be furious!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm not calling them yet because it's just a statement. Once I receive a bill, I will have to.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hell of a week for my family and I. I'm too focused on keeping my baby cooking to vent. I fear I may lose it if I start to write out everything. Lets just say every aspect of our life is causing unnecessary problems. Despite it all, me and baby are good. My cervix is still closed :) I'm a week and a half away from getting stitch removed so I think it's almost time for baby to come. My gut tells me I will deliver within a week of the removal. Come on, my water sac is sitting on the stitch and baby's head is on the water sac lol once the stitch leaves, the baby is gonna bust that sac Lmao
So in two weeks I may have my munchkin. 

Kelly your profile pic is beautiful!!!!!! Sosososososo cute! I'm sorry you have to deal with a stupid bill that they should have handled a freakin year ago! No one wants to be reminded of a time of sorrow :hugs: but on a lighter note I'm happy your nst was good! 

Court I'm also happy tour nst was good!' Yay it's almost time for your baby to greet you :D

Tour thanks for your words, it's so hard every time I go in because I never know if it is it or if it is not! I get stuck with am I supposed to get excited or no. Lol ugh! Almost done... We all are :)


----------



## Tournesol

Aww Mizz, glad you're OK despite everything. Not long now, keep strong xx


----------



## manuiti

Hey lovely ladies. Sorry I've been awol for so long. We've had some exciting times here with the main thing being that hubby has quit his job so that he can stay home to look after me and be sure that he's not going to miss the birth. I'm so so happy that I'm definitely going to have him by my side. I know I would have dealt with it if he was away but I really didn't want to have to deal with it. Also had another tour of the local private clinic, which was sooooo much nicer than the local hospital, so we're going to have our baby there. Also the midwife there is just lovely and she also speaks some english, as does my OB, so hubby and I are really happy about that as he can communicate freely with them without needing me to translate and I have the feeling that once in full labour, I may lose the ability to speak spanish too. lol I had my first NST with the midwife last week and all was really good with baby and I also had an OB appt last week too, he's really happy with everything too. He did a quick u/s and baby's measuring normal/big apart from his head which is measuring 3 weeks ahead!!! lol Though he was quick to reassure us that there's nothing wrong with baby, he just simply has a huge head. lol But due to the size of his head, they're going to monitor it and my pelvis closely and have provisionally booked me for a c-section at 39 weeks as there's a distinct possibility that his head isn't even going to fit into my pelvis if he decides not to come early. Eeeks. lol So from now on I'll be seeing my OB every 2 weeks and I'm seeing my midwife again next week. Baby's room is now ready, we think we've bought everything now and now we just need to wash everything and pack our hospital bags. This is very unlike us though as we're normally very last minute people.

Mizz - you are doing so amazingly hun. I think if I'd been on bedrest for as long as you I'd be in a straight jacket and needing a padded room. You have my total and utter admiration!

Iluv - so so sorry to hear about that bill. Soooo not needed! But on a happier note, your 3D scan pic is just gorgeous!

Pad - on the off chance you're able to get online in the hospital, hope all is going ok and can't wait to hear your good news!

And to everyone else, hope all is going well. It's not long now for any of us. Everything's going to be just fine for all of us and I can't wait for all of us to be mummy's. Big hugs!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Had a horrible weekend. :( DH and I got into an argument and I pretty much cried all of Friday and Saturday. So pissed at some of the things he said. I was contracting and had a horrible headache. Then DS got his behavior meds upped and dh failed to warn me that it could cause him to pee his pants. Well he peed twice while sleeping and soaked the couch and MY bed! Then once while playing in the basement. I'm just a mess. Praying I can get through this next month smoothly.


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu great news!!! Im so happy for you and dh! now he will be there with you!!! Awww big head :) well you know those ultrasounds aren't always accurate so I reallllly hope you push baby out without needing a c section. Fingers crossed!!

Kelly I'm sorry that sounds very stressful. :hugs: and you know we r all at the point where we r readying our bodies for birth. Added on stress just makes the process more difficult of course. I think you will get through this month a okay with a little surprise at thend!!! :)
What's your first non carb diet meal you plan in eating?? Me, I must have pancakes and syrup with a big glass of milk Lol I'm requesting this at the hospital when they give me breakfast!


----------



## Courtney917

Great news Manu!! LOL my little guy's head was measuring 3 weeks ahead until my last sono on Friday, apparently his body caught up to his massive head lol. 

Mizz: Sorry you are going through so much :-(. A little over a week and your stitch will be coming out!!! That means you could be meeting the baby soon!!!!

I'm sorry Iluv:-(. I hope things get better better you and DH <3. 

Sorry I have been MIA. Went to doctor on Friday, I am between 1-2 cm dilated. I am on antibiotics for BV (again) and doc said this could be the cause of the contractions I was having :-(. Well since being on the antibiotics I haven't had any contractions and am totally discouraged bc I thought the little man would make an appearance soon. Then on top of that my EDD as of last sono was May 3rd (which was my ORIGINAL DD before they changed it) so I am thinking I still have at least a week or so left. Ugh, I am so miserable, just want baby born already. The tech said I am "running out of room" as baby is really squished in there. I haven't been feeling much movement at all which is freaking me out but I don't want to keep calling about lack of movement. Baby looked good on sono which is good, but i don't know if I should call about the decreased movement, I already had two NST and both were fine. Oh and baby is about 6lb 10 oz at this point (whoa!!! DS 2 was 6lb 13 oz at birth!). 

Sorry for the rant, I am tired, irritated and just want baby to come already :-/


----------



## Tournesol

Good to see you Manu and great news about your hubby and the birth centre. 

Iluv, sorry you're having such a stressful time, it's really the last thing you need at the moment. 

Courtney, if baby's running out of space, he's going to have to hurry up and come out! 

AFM, nothing to report, no contractions, never even had a BH yet! Nesting instinct hasn't kicked in properly, so I'm thinking that baby's staying put for now.
I had nearly no sleep last night, I had a terrible migraine, thought my head was going to explode!! Hopefully I'll sleep better tonight. 
I'm starting a water therapy antenatal class on Thursday, which sounds fun, then seeing the midwife next Tuesday. 

Take care everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Courtney-running out of room as well and diminished movement. I hate it. :( Just scares me...

Mizz-Our hospital went to continental breakfast or I would totally be eating pancakes!!!! I'm really bummed about it. Other than that, Olive Garden has been calling my name! :)

Thanks ladies! I turn 33 today! Another year older! So hoping I can get some rest and enjoy the day. I had to call the OB yesterday with contractions. They weren't concerned since there was no pattern. I know the stress caused all this.


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney the end is so scary when the baby just runs outta room and stops moving as as much! But if it concerns you, call because it will give you a peace of mind. :hugs: I hope your baby comes soon!!! I wonder who will be the first out all of us to deliver??!

Kelly HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake::cake::cake::cake:I'm glad it's a new day for you and I hope you enjoy your birthday!!! Oooh Olive Garden is on my list too!! Lol but what I really want is a Publix Cake! It has to be from that specific grocery store... Yellow cake with the white icing! Omg I'm addicted, and they don't have the store where I live so my mom or brother will bring one (7 hrs away is y i get it when they come see baby) once I deliver lmao yes that's how serious it is

AFM- I'm 35 weeks!!! Exactly 7 days until I get off bed rest but most importantly until I get stitch removed!!!!' Yahooooo! Oh I'm so ready to get this done so I can be a step closer to meeting my baby boy or girl! I can't wait to find out what the gender is after all this time :D hubby just smiles every time I say it because he knows lol honestly I may go before everyone next week lol If I do I promise to post pics of baby! Everyone thinks baby will come soon after stitch is removed. 

Have a lovely day ladies :)


----------



## manuiti

Big hugs Iluv, hope you feel cheerier soon. And Happy Birthday!!!!!!

Mizz - roll on the next 7 days for you!

Tour - your antenatal class sounds really nice. I'm doing a few prenatal yogalates workshops starting this morning.

Afm - had quite a few BHs last night. Oh and question for you all - any tips for making turning over in bed more comfortable? Baby feels so heavy that I'm finding turning from one side to the other really uncomfortable to the point of almost being painful.


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu lol me too! I just roll since that's the only way for me to move. I hold on to one side of my belly so it won't feel like its just hanging off to the side when I turn. That's the only advice I have and sometimes it doesn't work... It is painful moving around these days lol


----------



## Courtney917

Happy Birthday Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have an amazing day!!

Yes, I truly hope he decides to come out soon...he is squished and not moving that much at all so of course I am a lunatic lol. I was having contractions again today but they stopped :-(. I am beginning to think he will never come out lol. 

Manu I can barely move...I wish I had some words of advice. I feel like a huge beached whale at the moment. I have even given up my maternity jeans...they feel so uncomfortable so I have been living in the two pairs of yoga pants I have ;-). You can really dress them up, lol!!

YAY!!! One more week for you Mizz!!! I am sure you cannot wait to be mobile again!! 

Ugh, I am so done ladies, I HATE these contractions that keep messing with my head. Poor DH is on pins and needles at work...I was going to tell him to come home today. Luckily I didn't bc the contractions stopped. I suppose I am more impatient bc my one son would've been born already and DS1 would be here by Thursday. I am soooo hoping he follows same pattern especially since he is measuring at the same weight as the boy's birth weights!!! I feel like I can't plan anything bc baby can come at anytime...grrrr. LOL I am just complaining but I am sure he will come when he's ready and I want a happy and healthy baby...its just the end is torture! 

I hope all of you are doing well <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yes Manu! So uncomfortable to turn! And I am in the bathroom every 2 hours at night otherwise I hurt so bad.

Mizz-That is hilarious on the cake! Cannot believe how far we've come! So amazing!!! :)

Thanks ladies for the birthday wishes!!!!


----------



## manuiti

Well that's me now on bedrest. Saw the midwife this evening and I had very regular BH contractions the whole time & I know I've noticed quite a few over the past couple of days. I'm also on anti contraction drops for now too though the contractions haven't eased at all yet. But at least baby's head isn't engaged at all yet. 

Hope everyone's doing ok.


----------



## Courtney917

:-( I'm sorry to hear that!!! For how long ru on bedrest?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm surprised manu! My ob said they won't stop anything after 34 weeks. I've been taking my procardia because my nights are awful and I'm in so much pain. But really they want me off them. I go tomorrow for another NST and will mention all this then. Now watch me not have 1 single contraction on the monitor....


----------



## manuiti

I'm just on bed rest till they ease off and then I need to be taking it super easy & the meds as needed so they don't get that strong or frequent. It's seems to be working for me though as I've only noticed 1 BH this morning. It's quite nice having some squidge to my tummy as its felt rock solid for days. lol

So sorry your having such bad nights Iluv. Hope your nst goes well tomorrow. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Soooooo my stitch was removed this morning after going in because of contractions since 3am. They said they wanted to take it out because I was contracting way too much and they don't want cervix ripped!! Omg :) very scary day tho as my platelets are chronically low and they had to so spinal tap with me being at a high risk. But everything went well and I'm 1cm and 75% effaced! Yeah this baby will be here within two weeks or less. Will explain more but I'm pooped. Been up since 3 and just now getting home. I pray I don't have the scary side effects of te spinal!! But I still have to wait til 36 weeks to get off bed rest lol that's four days away...

Goodnight ladies


----------



## Courtney917

Wow! So I bet your baby will be the first to arrive!! So exciting! 

Mine is staying put despite the regular contractions and false labor alarm on Wednesday!! I'm still 2-3 cm, baby is at -3 and I still have a posterior cervix. Ugh I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow and I'm so friggen done!!!!! 

Hope you all have amazing weekends


----------



## MizzPodd

Court I'm at -2 station! Lol this baby is just wanting o come out now I guess. But I will give it two weeks at the most so you may be the first or pad since she is being induced!! :D can't wait to see who goes first, and I'll bet we r going to follow in the first persons footsteps. Once the first person has theirs, it will hopefully be a domino effect! Lol

Manu and Kelly I hope both start feeling better. It's not going to be long now :) the last few weeks is like torture because you just want to pop baby out! Lol I know I do....

AFM- still nervous about spinal tap effects. Legs have been okay, had a few feeling of that falling to sleep feeling and I'm probably having to call because the doctors really want me going in for any side effects. Worried about spinal hematoma :( this is the stuff that makes me want to just count my blessings and let this be our last child. Each pregnancy gets more risky and dangerous for me. At this point if I needed a c section, I would probably need transfusion because of how low my platelets are. But I'm so optimistic that I will push this baby out! With dd1 I was in active labor for 50 minutes 5 to 10cm that quick so all my nurses said I will probably go even quicker. I have to haul ass when I start labor if I'm at home when it happens lol
Honestly I have been contracting for so long, it feels like labor ing for months :( I'm exhausted from it all, but I just am sooooo happy that he or she is still cooking and doing amazing :)
But yeah hubby and I discussed it and he is happy with this being our last too. I want to be around for my kids and not risk my life trying again. Hope that doesn't sound too selfish :/
Been pregnant for pretty much 18 months total with 6 weeks break in between.... My body needs a loooong break. If my angel had survived, I would not be preggo so quickly after but I guess with life anything can happen so we just have to learn to adapt and adjust.
You ladies have a great weekend :)


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!!!

Our first baby's been born! Pad's had baby Leo via c-section yesterday. I'm sure she'll stop by and update when she can. Yay! It'll be MizzPodd or Courtney next for sure!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

OMG CONGRATS!!!! See I knew Pad would go soon!! Aw congrats to you both!!! You have to tell us your birth story when you get a moment!!!! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hi guys. Just a quick update am still in hospital. Leo arrived yesterday via a slimy traumatic c section and he is perfect! Am.quite overwhelmed by it all.
Good luck ladies. Can't wait to hear your babies have all arrived safe and sound.


----------



## padbrat

Not slimy! Bloody phone..
Slightly traumatic c section


----------



## manuiti

lol at the slimy Pad!!! :haha:

Awww just reading your post brought tears to my eyes hun. After all the heartache and heartbreaks that you've been through, you've finally got a little one in your arms and against all the odds a little boy. I am so so unbelievably happy for you, I'm a bit lost for words right now.

Lots of love to you, hubby and little Leo. Welcome to the world little man!

I wonder who's going to be next...? :happydance:


----------



## MizzPodd

Another BIG CONGRATS Pad!!! I'm so happy you have a new family member to share your life with. A little bundle of joy and love! I wish you and your hubby the very best with caring and raising and enjoying baby Leo:):hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

I got the chills reading that Pad!!! Huge congrats and a lifetime of joy and happiness with your little man!!!

Mizz, wow your little one wants to come soon!! I have bets that you will be next . I walked around all day today and all I got out of it was super swollen ankles. Told dh that he has to have sex tonight hopefully that will bring on labor lol. I'm willing to try anything!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Omg I'm slow. I thought Cgav was saying her baby arrives too. Lol preggo brain!!

Court I hope so! I want to wait at least a week if I can, but I think it will be harious if I stay pregnant until my 39 week induction date. Either way I'm happy since baby is healthy and doing great. But goodness all of this waiting is killing me because I keep reading how most women deliver 5 to 10 days after cerclage is removed but then others last to due date! And some go within a few days! So I am so confused since I don't know which category I will fall under! Lol


----------



## Courtney917

Lol oh I totally feel for you!!! I'm going nuts bc with my boys when they told me I was dilated I had them two days later! Yet with this one it's been over a week and nothing!!! I haven't even has anymore contractions since Wednesdays episode!!! I wish I was able to know when I would be delivering!! It's driving me nuts especially since my boys were both born between 37 and 38 weeks!!! Ugh :-(. I'm glad baby is healthy but I just want to meet him! Then I have been reading that hypothyroidism may slow down labor so I am wondering if this is what's causing me not to dilate as quickly as I did with my boys. Basically I need to stop looking at google and wait until nature takes its course lol.


----------



## cgav1424

Lol Mizz. Nope... I'm a ways out, I think. My OB is out of town until Tuesday so if she decides to come early then I'd like her to stay in there until Wednesday so I don't have a strange person delivering my baby!!!

Mizz or Court - still betting on one of you guys being next!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Pad!!!!

Update on me...Had my 34 week visit yesterday. My NST took an hour because baby was not having the heart accelerations they wanted to see. Gave me all this ice water and then put this buzzer on my belly to wake him up. That started pretty much all day contractions. I was in bed crying. OB would like to see me go to 36 weeks and I personally want him in until 38 weeks. But obviously nothing they will stop at this point and I can only do so much. I was in bed most of today too. I will be checked at next week's visit and get my group B strep test done. Also another NST and one last u/s for growth. I really need to get these next 3 weeks in!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Aww it'll happen soon I know exactly how you feel!! 

Well I have been up since 4:14 am with contractions every 6 minutes. They are still coming every 6 minutes and its 6:00. After Wednesday I am so confused about what the real thing is so I am trying to wait a little longer before I wake up DH and call my sis in law to come over at this ungodly hour. Hoping today is the day!!!!! It's funny bc if it is my prediction was pretty accurate as I've always said he will be born on the 21st;-)


----------



## MightyMom

Court, I hope this is it for you!! I'd relax and wait it out a bit at home where you have your own clothes and food and comforts. Laboring in the hospital is no fun, you may as well wait until they are closer together and stronger. (You shouldn't be able to talk through them, and you have to close your eyes through the climax of the contraction.) So exciting if this is it! And you would have guessed the due date too!

Pad: LOL at "slimy!" I was thinking "What would make a c-section slimy??" LOL!


----------



## Courtney917

Well they continued until around 8 and slowly decreased! Ugh I'm beginning to wonder if my hypothyroidism is causing this? I never experienced this with my boys! As soon as regular contractions began and lasted 2 hours they became stronger and i was in active labor! I'm wondering if my body may need pitocin to jumpstart things since I am on synthroid for thyroid?


----------



## MightyMom

Hmm, that's interesting. I'm on synthroid too and I've had contractions off and on for the last two weeks. They are painful like labor, but they go away. I've been able to stop the pain by taking an epsom salt baths or going to sleep, then they go away. But laying down and drinking water doesn't stop them. I didn't know hypothyroidism affected labor. Makes sense though, my contractions with DD's labor were never regular, and I received pitocin to try to get them to come at regular intervals and intensity. I'll have to ask my doctor about that!


----------



## Courtney917

See! If you're going through the same thing perhaps this is the case! I wasn't hypo with my two other children so this is all new to me and this pregnanccy along with these contractions are something I have never experienced. Its as if my body is trying to go into labor and just stops! You had hypo with your first as well? Yes nothing works for me either. I tried walking today, sitting, drinking a ton of water etc. Eventually they just dissipated. I will be close to 40 weeks at my next appointment I am wondering if she will suggest pitocin to get ball rolling. At first I was opposed to it but given how I keep having these intense contractions coupled with me having trouble with childcare for my two other children and DH working so far I am beginning to think that if he doesn't make an appearance by Thursday maybe I should start exploring that option. I am so scared though bc with my first they gave me pitocin bc I arrived at hospital at 2 cm and it was a first time birth so things were going slowly. That labor was horribly long and resulted in 2 hours of pushing and I almost had a section. What was your experience with it? I am assuming I will be okay bc this is my third baby and my second labor was incredibly quick. Argh...I never thought I would have to deal with this


----------



## MightyMom

I would buy some epsom salt and take a warm salt bath next time they get inbearable. I didn't get painful BH with DD, but they did happen a lot. Not like these, these are like labor contractions. I even timed one as it rose in intensity, climaxed at 30 seconds, then came back down. Just like labor! I was so convinced it was starting but the next contractions were irregular and they went away when I tried to get some sleep. I've been granted sick leave thanks to a note from my doctor so I don't have to work anymore. DD has daycare, thank God, that I can send her to during the week and hopefully get some rest this week. My plan is to wait for my waters to break like I did last time. Then it was 7 hours and she was out. My contractions never did get regular though. Don't know if I had hypothyroidism with her because they didn't test me until after my third m/c. But I had all the symptoms, so I probably did and didn't know it.
My doctor said that subsequent babies are usually faster labors. I think if you can go without pitocin you should try. Unlike oxytocin (that our body produces) pitocin gives constant strong contractions. Oxytocin allows them to come in waves. But I totally get why you would consider inducing! I am counting the days until DH comes home and then I plan to try every trick in the book to induce myself!!


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Pad!! How exciting!

I feel left out, still not had a single contraction :( My baby will be late, I just know it.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats Pad. I'm over the moon for you and how wonderful you have your little boy here to cuddle. Xxx

Court - I hope it gets going properly for you soon. I am hypo and now paranoid I will labour on and off like that. 

AFM - I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead so have got a scan on Wednesday. Getting pretty uncomfortable, lots of pressure down there and BHs. 

I know most first timers go over though, so am just trying to accept its going to be another 4 weeks.


----------



## Courtney917

:-( I think it's just my screwed up body!!! Lol I'm so hoping for something but at this point he's better off not coming until Friday bc I don't have good access to child care. As we all know baby will probably try to come at 2am on Tuesday when I'm screwed lol.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thyroid is not going to affect anything at all. I've been hypo for the last 2 and had no issues.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-I'm 1000% sure this is my last and it's such a good feeling!! But then I'll miss a newborn I'm sure. My body gets worse every time with the GD and contractions. I'm officially over feeling like this!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Wow things are really starting to pick for a few of us!! 

Court I hope baby makes his appearance soon, I know you are ready for him!!

Tour don't worry, you r right around the corner and will have your baby before you know it!! :hugs:

Kelly it's a great feeling for me too!!! I am grateful to have made it this far so I am looking forward to not going through this again!!! 

AFM contractions becoming more intense and lots of lower pressure. I also started losing my plug yesterday an have had like 7 poops in one day Lmao TMI :)
I have appt tomorrow so I will ask her to check my cervix and do a trans ultrasound because in surgery the doc cut the knots on the stitch but said she couldn't get them out. I need to know what is still there and a more detailed explanation about when they will take it allll out and what not. My doc tomorrow is who put it in so I know she will look at it and see where to go. She was supposed to take it out tomorrow but of course my body contracted too much so it had to be taken out last week.
After they removed it remember I was 75 effaced 1cm and -2 station. I think it's progressed just because of how I've been feeling (happened a week before I delivered dd1) so I'm in familar territory finally!! But I lost my show all at once then my water broke a couple hours later so losing it slowly this time is soooo weird lol

I hope we all get to a good point and safe point to have our babies soon!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Yes I am very ready, just so frustrated bc I didn't deal with this in either of my other two pregnancies but I suppose all pregnancies are different! Now he has to wait till Friday bc child care is going to be difficult to find until then and dh needs to get a full week in at work lol!! 

Let us know how your appt goes mizz! I go back on Thursday. I'm not sure what I should decide though if she suggests induction. At this point I may as well just wait it out, I'm petrified of induction but am scared that my body is messed up from the thyroid issues :-(


----------



## cgav1424

Court - I know it could be different for you as every labor is different, but I was induced with both of my full-term pregnancies and made it through completely drug-free. With DS, my water broke at 37+3 and I didn't start contracting or progressing on my own so my OB started Pitocin. 12 hours later, my healthy baby boy was born. As it was my first time, I had no idea what to expect and all I can tell you is that it hurt, but the pain was manageable. My OB and nurses titrated the dose up pretty slowly though and they took their cues from my body. I feel like the horror stories from being induced or from Pitocin are when nurses or doctors titrate according to a schedule or if they get impatient and just want the baby born so they don't have to come back in the middle of the night. Lol. With DD, we scheduled the induction as I was losing my waters slowly and even though my fluid levels were good and it seemed like the leak would seal itself, the stress of waking up in a small puddle was too much for me. I would panic and we would rush to the hospital only to be told I wasn't leaking anymore. Anyway, my OB opted for a vaginal dose of Cytotec which got me from 1-3 cm in 3 hours before I stopped contracting. It did soften my cervix though. I refused a second dose and just asked for the Pit, but luckily my OB was there delivering another baby so he stopped in and decided to break my water to see if that got things going without the Pitocin. It did! He broke my water at 2:22 when I was at 3 cm and a little over an hour and a half later, at 4:08, my healthy baby girl was born. :) Anyway, that was super long, but I wanted to give you positive induction stories. I have my next appointment this Thursday and if my OB has a medical reason for me to schedule an induction, I will 100% take him up on it. Being a control freak, it also helps me to know when the baby is coming so I can make all my arrangements beforehand. :haha: That's just a little bonus for me. 

Mizz - anytime for you!!! Good luck at the doctor!!!

Tour - I haven't felt anything yet either. Don't feel left out. :hugs: Our time will be here before you know it!

ILuv - I hear you on the 1000% sure this is our last! I keep telling hubs to go get snipped so we can dtd when we get cleared postpartum and we don't have to worry about baby #4 accidentally getting conceived. 

We are SO close, ladies!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Court it's so nerve wrecking because its literally anytime now for us! I was given pitocin for dd2 my angel, and the contractions were painful but like Cgav, I've had drug free deliveries with both kids (didn't have a choice with low platelets tho lol) I agree with her, they are manageable. They give me more after both my deliveries to stop my bleeding due to platelets being low and that part for me was more painful than the labor lol
I think you will be fine if you have to be induced and with this being your third, yeah I don't think you will be having a long long labor/delivery. I hope you feel better about it now :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Aww ladies thank you so much! I feel much better now. All I keep hearing is the horror stories of induction it's nice to hear some that aren't so horrific. I think if he's still not here by Thursday I am going to ask about it. It'll def make my life easier as well bc the child care situation will also be solved by having an induction. I'm sure doc will suggest it anyway especially if I am dilated anymore. Hopefully the contractions from Sunday helped!!! 

Thanks again <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Appt here tomorrow! Another NST, getting checked, GBS being run and one last u/s for growth. My prediction is 6 lbs or more. Had more contractions today and so little sleep. I need the next 3 weeks but if not nothing I can do about it! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Court - my MW said inductions are no more painful than normal births. It's just that the drugs mean you don't get the slow build up so it seems a lot more intense. Xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

So had appointment and........ Drum roll..... Officially OFF bedrest!!!!!! Omg you don't know how good it feels! Since I was 18 weeks strict bed rest and now I'm allowed to do normal activities! Stitch is out and I'm 36 weeks :D had shots and doc said they r still in effect if I deliver this week! I am soooo happy!!!! Oh and I dilated another centimeter since Friday :-0 and that was on bedrest doing nothing Lol 
Yeah it's only a matter of time in my opinion until I go! :):):):) 
I can have SEX!!! Lol trust me I neeeed it an dh does too lol I was 8 weeks preggos last time we were allowed to so that was last year in sept/oct! I will be having a good week ;)
Sorry for the long explanation but I'm just so excited after everything we've been through. I'm only worried about platelets because I forgot to ask about plan of care if I needed a c sect for some crazy reason. With me, anything goes lol ill ask at my next week appt. ( you all know I talk alot by now lol)

Kelly I hope your appt goes well and little one cooperates! My baby has had to be buzzed too the last couple of nst appts lol I'm hoping our babies behave this time :)


----------



## Courtney917

Quick update: we welcomed little Xavier Alexander at 938 am today after a fast drug free delivery!!!! He weighed in at 6lbs 14 oz and 19 inches. So beyond happy!!! I'll give a more detailed update soon


----------



## cgav1424

Court - that's awesome!!! Congratulations and welcome to the world Baby Xavier!!! Can't wait for pics and details. I can't believe how fast that all happened! Thrilled for you, hon! xoxo


----------



## MizzPodd

Wow!!!!! Congrats court!!!!!! Looks like she really was next! Domino effect is definitely starting to happen! Yay!!!!!! I pray you and baby are doing good!! Can't wait to hear about you fast delivery :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Court that WAS fast!! You were just on here posting! Congrats on Baby Xavier!!! Enjoy that little bundle, I can't wait to hear all the details and see a pic!!!


----------



## Courtney917

While I'm awake I'll give you all the details!! Started contracting at 230am and contractions were like 10 minutes apart but staying somewhat irregular. By 4am they were almond every 6-7 minutes and were pretty bearable so I wasn't sure if it was the real deal. I took a shower at 5am and am pretty sure my water broke but convinced myself that I peed on myself due to the contractions. After shower my contrctions became painful and came every 3-4 minutes. We called my sis in law, she arrived at 745. Left for hospital and arrived at 815 with painful contractions. Resident came in to check me and I was 4-5 cm so they admitted me. At this point contractions became intense!!! Resident came in at 845 and I was 7-8 cm. he asked if I wanted an epidural bc I was screaming in pain. I refused bc I was progressing so fast!! By 9:00 he asked to check me again and I yelled at him and told him to stay away lol. Nurse interjected and said when you need to push just push there's no need to check. Well I started pushing as soon as I had the urge and within 4 pushes he was born!!!! The scariest part was my placenta became stuck!!!! Doctor had to reach her entire arm into me and help to get it out. That was worse then the actual labor!!! Luckily no tearing and I will be out of here by tomorrow early aftetnoon!! Baby is doing amazing and I'm feeling great!! I'm not good with uploading pics on here but feel free to add me on FB: Courtney Lopez allentown pa!!!! 

I can't wait to see who will be next!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Courtney! That was super fast!!!!

Me-35 weeks Baby is measuring a few days behind at 5 lbs 2 oz. I am a bit nervous because it seems to me he should be bigger. Either the scan was off or I'm in for a bitty one!! She had to shake my belly to get him awake so she could see his practice breathing. NST went well but I contracted all during and after just like last week. Had my strep culture done and I'm 1 cm dilated. I move to 2 NST's a week now and will see the OB after 1 of them. Induction will be scheduled next week for May 13th.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Court he is ADORABLE!! What an amazing story! LOL about yelling at the Resident, why do they insist on sticking their hands up their so often?? I hope that it's that fast for me and that I don't tear either. You are so lucky! Enjoy being a mommy. He is just too cute!

ILuv: I'm sure he's fine. Babies are born a range of weights, the doctor would let you know if you should be worried. :)


----------



## Tournesol

Wow!! Congratulations Courtney, well done girl! 

So that's baby number 2, who will be next? My money's on Mizz Podd :winkwink:

I went to an antenatal class yesterday and it turns out I HAVE been having BH for ages, just didn't realise that's what they were! Doh! Now I know what it feels like, I'm getting them all the time. 

Funny story, I was woken up this morning by an absolutely agonising cramp in my calf, honestly I've never had such a bad cramp in my life. It only lasted a minute or so, but I was screaming, with tears in my eyes and couldn't move, which of course woke up hubby, who then went into panic mode as he thought I was giving birth!! :haha:


----------



## Tournesol

Hey Mizz, well done for getting through the hideous bed rest, you deserve a medal for that! 
Happy humping!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeeeee! Congrats court. That was so fast!!! 

Had my growth scan today. She's pretty much 90% for everything except her legs (stumpy like me!) and estimated weight right now is 7lb14oz. 

Fingers crossed shed here on time and not too much over 9lb!!!


----------



## manuiti

Yaaaaayyyyy Court! Massive congratulations! And welcome to the world little Xavier. :hugs::cloud9:

Yep my money's on Mizz being next. :flower: And yay for finally being off bed rest - you did it!!!!!!

I had my second to last OB appt on Tuesday. Baby's looking good and moving well and weighing in at 7lbs10/ 3.4kgs. Though my OB said to start moisturising my belly like mad & drink loads of water because the skin on my tummy is now done stretching & has no more give in it. Eeeks. Also my csection date has been moved from the 9th to the 8th as there weren't any ORs free on the 9th. That is if he doesn't come earlier. I'm hoping he does though because being only 5'2" & slim build, I'm so done now with lugging our big baby around like this. lol Got another midwife appointment later today.

Big :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## MightyMom

Ok so I might be jumping the gun here, but MizzPod NEVER misses a day of posting and it's been two days! I'll bet she's at the hospital meeting her LO right now!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Omg Mighty mom!! Lol you made my day with that post! I have had a loooong two days!
My whole post just deleted after I wrote a novel :(
I keep thinking it will be 39 weeks when I go just because it seems like I will go sooner lol I'm too anxious to expect it to come soon but my gut tells me a week or so will be my time. It will be hilarious if I'm one of the last ones to go after all of this teasing lol I did just start getting flu symptoms and a lot more number 2s (TMI) like my body is getting rid of everything lol

but I was having contractions every 2 to 3 minutes last night and then they stopped... And then started back up 30 minutes later!! Plus I had watery thin discharge that came out of nowhere! 

This morning I had my NST appt and told the nurse about it and they admitted me. The first test was positive for amniotic fluid! The second test was negative. The tie breaker test was negative also!! So they said I could go back home finally. I got a lot of poking around today! But the nurse said my cervix is definitely changing with the contractions when she checked me! I'm so confused because the contractions started back again today super close and painful today but stopped suddenly. I get the sweep around 38 weeks and hope it gets me started because I am scheduled for induction at 39 weeks. It workerd with dd1. 2 days later my water broke so I hope it happens again so I can avoid induction. (Because of health issues of course),


----------



## MizzPodd

Cupcakebaby you have a little cute chubby baby :) hopefully you won't go past 9lbs! But maybe baby is having a growth spurt? :) 

Kelly :hugs: like mighty mom said don't worry... Babies do come in different sizes. And two weeks behind or ahead is in the norm range :) Court just had a 6 pounder and she was almost due and her baby is doing great!! So you see firsthand that its okay if baby is a little smaller. :) as long as baby is healthy, no worries or stress. You are about 2 weeks from full term! Can you believe it?! 

Tour that's too funny! My dh would have probably thought the same too! Hey that was just a test run for him... He didn't pass out so that's great Hee Hee

Manu awww :hugs: I bet you look so cute with the big belly tho :) you get to see your baby a day earlier so that's good. I have fingers crossed you don't labor before that, as in dilate to 10cm! Since you have a c sect of course.

Mighty mom how r YOU doing? ;) anything going on with the belly yet??

Anyone heard from Amanda? I hope she is doing okay...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mizz-Surprised they didn't keep you with a positive test. Definitely keep an eye on it. You might have a tiny hole or something. You know we are gonna make it to term. But just in case I've been cleaning like crazy and finally started on my bag. ;)


----------



## MightyMom

Aw MizzPod! Sounds like your body is TRYING to get started. You're almost there!!

AFM, nothing doing and I hope it stays that way. DH won't be here until May 4th and my mom too so I'm hoping he stays inside until then. Or at least until May. I'd much prefer he was a May Emerald baby than an April diamond baby, LOL. I can't afford the birthstone jewelry! ;) Still moving and kicking me though. I have another appt. tomorrow to check. Not sure I want it as I don't ant him to prematurely rupture the sac! I also have someone coming by to estimate cleaning the house for me. I can't wait, I'm going to have them deep clean the HECK out of this place!!


----------



## manuiti

Oh it's starting to get very exciting on here now! I'm so excited for everyone!

I finally packed baby & my hospital bags, so we're ready to go now if baby does decide on an early appearance. Also had my last midwife appointment today. The NST went well and baby was flirting with the midwife, sticking a foot out & when she touched it, pulling it away again. lol I had a couple of contractions but nothing like last week. Though now I've made 37 weeks I'm off bed rest and been given the go ahead to be as active (or not!) as I like. I just can't wait to meet our little man now!

Big hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly I was surprised too. They said sometimes they get false positives so they do multiple tests... I had more today but I will keep an eye on it :) does it feel better now that your bags are packed? For me it was relieving.

Mighty mom I really hope your little baby stays in there a bit longer too!! At least you have no signs yet. Fingers crossed!

Manu yay! Bags packed! That's good so now you r officially ready. I'm excited to see who's next!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Somewhat. I still have lots of everyday things to stick in it. But I have a list in case I need to be rushed in so dh doesn't forget something. My 10 year old asked where I was going packing my bags. LOL To a deserted island.... ;)


----------



## cgav1424

Quiet on here!!! It's May in two days, ladies!!! Who's next???


----------



## MizzPodd

Very quiet! Lol how many of us will have our babies on Mother's Day?? :)
I've been getting contractions that keep me up all night... Miserable. I get my membranes swept next week!! Oh and.... Full term in less than 24 hours!!!!! I'm so thankful to have made it this far! My baby will officially be a term baby no matter what now!! :)
Can't wait to see him or her. Two weeks I get induced so I will see my baby in two weeks officially if not before!!! Wow! It's unbelievable still :D

How's everyone? Where the heck did Amanda go?


----------



## Tournesol

Oh, it's all so exciting!!  
When is Mothers day? It's been and gone in March in UK, but I live in France and I think it's in May, so probably on the same day as US. 
Where DID Amanda go? :shrug: I hope she's Ok. 

I'm feeling really uncomfortable now. getting BH almost all the time and can't sleep in bed as lying flat gives me acid reflux which makes me puke. So I'm trying to sleep on the sofa with a pillow mountain, but just can't get comfy. Hurry up baby!! 
Finally did my hospital bag!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

***36 weeks***

Had 8 contractions during the 20 min NST!!!! Yea I'm over this for sure! In the OB's words, "how are you still holding this kid in"?!?!!? LOL About it! No weight gain! Woot! A loose 1 cm and 70% effaced. I can finally schedule the induction at next week's appt. I have an NST this Thursday and then 2 more next week. His slowed movement is freaking me out though. I don't like this one bit! And I'm hyper-focused on it now. 

Mizz-Mine is the 13th! When is yours? I can't believe I will have 3 kids!!! I am gonna freak out!!!! LOL

Tour-I woke up today feeling like I had been beat. All this in a bed. Yea just done! ;)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Just to let you know I'm currently home in bed with the most beautiful baby in the world. 

She didn't want to be a May baby after all! 

Went into labour at 2:30am Saturday morning and a mere 29 hours later she appeared!

7lb 8oz and perfect. 

She came out with one arm forward like Superman so I had a bad tear but stitches feel OK so far. 

BFing is going well. Sleeping not so much. 

Xxx


----------



## cgav1424

Cupcake... congrats mama!!! Mere 29 hours, huh??? Yikes! She sounds perfect and I love that she came charging out like Superman. I'm sorry about the tear though. If you're in the US, I swore by Dermoplast after I had two stitches with DS. Ahhh... sweet relief. What's her name??? Can't wait to see pictures!

Iluv - how are you keeping that kid in??? You've made it so far... yay for ring able to schedule your induction next week!

Mizz - you too! I'm so happy you were able to get to full term after all the worries and bedrest. Gotta love the bedrest! ;) It works!!!

:hi: everyone else!!! Can't wait to hear about who's next!


----------



## Tournesol

Awww! Congrats Cupcake! You must be so happy. 
What's her name? 

Is it selfish of me to say I hope I'm next? I'm just so uncomfortable! My poor ribs feel like they're going to break!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

It's not selfish at all. 

I'm sooooooo glad she's out. All my anxiety about the hospital is over and I can lay on my front!!!!!! My ribs are miraculously cured too!


----------



## Tournesol

That sounds lovely, I can't wait to feel (somewhat) normal again! I've SO had enough heartburn, acid reflux, vomiting (yes, I STILL get the odd pukey day) squashed ribs, headaches and piles! I seem to have had every single horrible pregnancy symptom in the book!! And I can't wait to meet my baby of course, goes without saying!! 

Cupcake, does she have a name?! xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Kelly - first congrats on 36 weeks!!!! Only one week until full term!!!! I'm in your boat with the contx! Our babies made it this far and now don't want to come out lol
I am scheduling my induction tomorrow and will ask for the 13th too! I'm officially 39 on the 14th but what's one day?? I have my other appt next Tuesday for sweeping membranes so I pray baby comes before induction day!!! I'm so proud of us getting to this spot!

Cgav - woot woot! Lol we all made it! Sooooo happy to be full term officially! I'm scheduling mine tomorrow! I pray baby starts making their move some this week because its time! Whose next??? See I knew it wouldn't be me just because it seemed like the obvious choice lol damn it! :)

Cupcakebaby - Omg!!! Big big congrats lady!!! Yaaaaaay! I'm so happy for you! Now you have your mini super woman :hugs: I can't wait to see cute pics!!! And you go girl for getting through 29 hours of labor!!!!!

Tour - you are in NO way being selfish!!! I feel the same way! After months of contractions it is time for baby to make his or hers appearance! I'm turning into a weeping mess, getting sick like I have the flu! Can't eat what I want because of GD. I'm just ready for my rainbow baby! And now I'm full term so I really want to deliver now!! Lol ahhhhhhhh the madness of waiting! Lol


----------



## manuiti

Yayyyyy Cupcake!!!! Huge congrats! Can't wait to see piccies too! :happydance::cloud9:

Oh Tour, that's soooo not selfish. I'm sooooo with you on the heartburn & reflux. And omg! the piles. I've got a giant one which is just ridiculous. I'm so uncomfortable now too & can't wait for the day I can sleep on my back & on my front again! Roll on May 8th!

Congrats on 36 weeks Iluv! 

Big hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Cupcake!!!!!! Wow quite a long labor!! Give you a ton of credit!! Wishing you a lifetime of happiness with your little one <3.

Sorry I have been MIA been adjusting to life with three kiddos. Its proven to be quite the challenge especially with no help :-/. My husband has been great when hes home but hes at work from 3am till 7pm so its been tough. I am still in pain (achy when walking etc). Had to call my doc bc it was hurting me so much but she said bc I had the retained placenta I would be achy for a while and as long as I am not bleeding a lot then its totally normal. Didn't realize that I could've bled out from the placenta being retained and looking back its so scary and I am so grateful to have an amazing doctor that acted quickly so I didn't need a hysterectomy and that I didn't even need a transfusion! Someone was watching over me that day, thank God!

Okay enough of my moaning!! I can't wait to see who will be next!!! Hope you're all doing well as we reach then end!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Courtney moan away mama! Lol that's one reason we r here for you :) isn't it funny that I'm still preggos? Lol I still think I will go at 38 weeks... I'm full term officially girl!!!! :hugs: you're a strong mama and I know you will get the hang of balancing three children :) God doesn't give you more than you can handle :hugs: I hope you keep recovering safely after your scary delivery!


----------



## Tournesol

Aww Manu, I'm sorry you're suffering with the dreaded piles too! It's so awful isn't it? 
I went to the pharmacy today to stock up on essential oils for labour and asked for some witch hazel cream as I've tried everything else and none of works. The young trainee pharmacist asked what is was for and when I told him haemorrhoids, he actually had to suppress a laugh!! I could have punched him! I hope he gets them too one day, so he can suffer. 
Anyway, hopefully the witch hazel will help a bit, I've had them for 3 months now!! 

There's a full moon on May 10, a full moon makes waters break, so fingers crossed! 

Hugs to you all xxx :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have them on and off too Tour! Hurt like hell! I just use the wipes.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Cupcake!!!!

Mizz-I was swept with DD. Boy did it hurt and I bled a bit afterwards. Went into labor the next day. :)


----------



## manuiti

Yippee for making it to full term Mizz!!!!! :happydance:

Yeah Tour, I've had mine since the 2nd tri too. Can't believe that cheeky little begger at the pharmacy - hope he gets some huge, painful, really itchy piles! hehehe

Afm - this time next week hubby & I will be settling into our room at the clinic to get ready for my csection... If he doesn't come before. Eeeeee!


----------



## cgav1424

I would've totally punched that trainee in the face. How unprofessional and insensitive to laugh at someone's expense! 

I'm sorry for all of you suffering with piles. I have indeed heard witch hazel works wonders. 

Mizz - I had a sweep with DD... it hurt! And it didn't do anything. :( But I don't think I was ready to go yet... your baby and your body are super ready for labor so I think it'll work for you. 

Final growth scan. Even though my peri wanted me on two final weeks of bedrest, I was quite happy with her EFW of 5 lbs 13 oz at 36 weeks. So that coupled with two kids who I've been wanting to shower with love and attention before this LO makes her appearance...means I haven't bed rested at all! For some reason, I've been really anxious about my older two feeling neglected after the baby comes. I know DH and I won't let this happen, but it's been just the four of us for so long (6 years!) that I'm nervous about the change in dynamics.


----------



## Tournesol

He will get his karma, I'm sure :winkwink:

Manu, how exciting!! I've still got my fingers crossed for 10 May for me... always get my period around a full moon, so here's hoping. Something to do with high tides... 

Cgav, I'm sure your older children will be too thrilled with the new baby to feel neglected. I think as long as they're included in caring for baby too, they'll be fine. I do understand where you're coming from though but I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## cgav1424

Eeeeek!!! Looks like it's me next!!! My fluid was low at my growth scan so my peri sent me straight to the hospital to be induced. Just started the Pitocin... Here we go!


----------



## manuiti

Eeeeeee cgav!!!!! :happydance: All the best hun, and update us when you get the chance. 

And I think the fact the you're anxious about your other two feeling neglected means they certainly won't be. :hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! Just a quick update!!! Annabel Claudine arrived today, May 1, at 3:51 pm. They started the Pitocin at 12:15 pm when I was 2 1/2 cm dilated and she came rushing into the world at 3:51 pm. She's an itty bitty thing at 5 lbs 12 oz and 18 inches long. We are so in love already. Will update properly as soon as I can. Thank you to all of you... I would have never made it through the last 38 weeks without my BnB girls. xxx


----------



## Storm7

Wow - babies arriving thick and fast now! 

Congratulations ladies. 

I have to admit to feeling a tad envious. Fed up now! As I am UK based I have no idea about effacement/possible dilation and will not be given a sweep till 41 week or an induction date till 41+5. Seems so far away!


----------



## Tournesol

Wow, congrats Cgav!! Beautiful name for your little princess xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats cgav!!!!! Wishing you a lifetime of happiness !!!!


----------



## manuiti

Huge congrats cgav!!!!!! Enjoy getting to know your little one. Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations cgav!! What a quick labor, I'm jealous. ;)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Storm-Surprise for you right???

cgav-Yay congrats! That was super fast!!!! :)


----------



## Storm7

Iluv - yes, stayed team yellow so no idea! Just getting fed up of waiting. Repainted my downstairs loo and utility room today, scrubbed the paint splatters off the floor and reorganised the kitchen cupboards. Been trying to walk for at least 2 hours each day too... Come out baby!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies sorry I've been gone!!!! Was having a baby BOY!!!! My team yellow turned team blue May 1st at 6:33pm!! He weighed 6lbs 9oz at 37 weeks and 1 day!
My normal appt turned into being admitted to have a baby!!! My doc checked me and said you're 4cm... Wait... You're actually 6cm!!! I was 2 cm the day before!!! Lol omg I was sooooooo shocked and still am. I will tell more later! But he shot out without me pushing and the nurse had to catch him! No one else was there lol but it's a Lon story and I'm just getting home from hospital!! But basically water broke at 505pm and had him 633 lol

Ill post pictures!! 20 days early an still born in May! He apgar test were 9/9 :) and he is a great feeder! Very healthy happy boy. Named after his dad Dejuan Kamel Clark Jr. 

I will be back ladies!! Congrats Cgav!!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

You just gave me chills mizz!!!!!! Omg lots of hugs and a huge, huge, huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you <3


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Court! I can't believe he came so quickly! I literally just turned 37 weeks! Lol I can't wait to share my whole story... Pretty funny. But now I have to go feed little man and then myself. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeeee more babies. :)

Huge congrats ladies and how lucky with such fast labours. Someone here has to best my 29 hour extravaganza!


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Mizz!! Team Blue!! Love the name, can't wait for pics and the whole story!

AFM: Had my last doctor's appointment, 80% effaced, 3cm dialated. I'm doing my best to rest in bed so I can make it until DH gets here tomorrow and my mom as well. Let's hope I make it!


----------



## Courtney917

You're almost there Mighty!!!!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Lol my first was 36 hours!!! So glad my labors are quick now lol!!!!


----------



## Storm7

Congrats Mizz! So fast!

Cupcake - my first was 28 hours so I feel your pain there! Hoping this one will be shorter when it eventually happens!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Mizz!!! So glad you made it in time! Wow these babies are just shooting out!!! :)


----------



## Tournesol

Yaaaaay MizzPodd!! :happydance:
Congratulations sweetie, can't wait to see photos of your little prince, lovely name too. 

So many babies now, it's so exciting. My little man is still showing absolutely NO signs of coming. He's going to be late, I just know it. Come on baby! Time to meet the world!!


----------



## Tournesol

Um... I may have spoken too soon! 
Lost the mucus plug today! Eek!! 

For those of you who saw yours, how long after losing it did you go into labour?


----------



## manuiti

Awwww yay Mizz!!!!!! Wonderful wonderful news. :happydance: So so happy for you and can't wait to hear the whole story. :hugs:

Tour - eeeeeeee! Sounds like you might be next. Keep us posted.

Mighty - hope your hubby's home now and baby can come any time. 

Afm - I also had my last OB appointment yesterday. Baby's growth is finally slowing down... Thankfully. He's still not engaged in the slightest, probably because his huge head doesn't fit in my pelvis. So now it's just the wait until Wednesday to go when we'll meet our little man. Can't wait!

Big hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Weeee exciting tour. :)

I had a pink bloody show and then 29 hours later she was here!


----------



## Tournesol

Woohoo, exciting! Been getting some show pretty much all day. Baby is moving loads but nothing else to report. will of course keep you posted if anything happens. Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Can't wait to see some more baby updates!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope it's going well Tour. Xxxx


----------



## Tournesol

Yes thanks, nothing to report, still getting some show every time I go to the toilet. I think my bump has dropped as well...


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, so frustrated!! Went to bed at 1am, but DD kept waking up crying for me (which is not like her). DH went in and slept next to her to keep her sleeping, and I had contractions every 5 minutes until 5am! Really sharp, painful contractions. I thought for sure I was starting, so I got up and got dressed and they stopped! So now I'm sitting up in bed hand-sewing some things to pass time while I get contractions (not painful, just tight) and I feel like I've taken a step back. Not really happy that I lost a night of sleep for nothing. :/


----------



## MizzPodd

Here he is ladies :D 
Very proud mama!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MizzPodd

:D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats! He's beautiful!


----------



## manuiti

Eeeeee Mizz!!!!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! :hugs::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

He's adorable Mizz!!! :*)

In so much pain between muscle aches and contractions. I have everything done but I know I will be sitting here until the induction. Hopefully at Tuesday's appt they will schedule it.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mizz he's soooo cute!!!! 

Kelly - I hope you don't have to wait Hun, fx baby makes an appearance soon. 

It's funny I loooooved being pregnant and had a pretty easy pregnancy. But I already feel so much better without a big hard belly. Sure I now have a big flabby belly, huge hot hard boobs and no sleep but I feel a lot more like myself.


----------



## Tournesol

Mizz, he is just precious! Well done cooking him up!! 

Iluv, I hope you don't have to suffer too much longer. 

Nothing new to report for me...


----------



## manuiti

Hope you don't have to suffer much longer Iluv!

Afm - 2 more sleeps to go!


----------



## Tournesol

Woohoo Manu! Exciting! 

I'm still waiting....


----------



## MightyMom

Colton Jacob was born this morning! Enjoying some baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Proper birth story to follow later. Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## manuiti

Woo hoo Mighty!!!!! Huge congrats hun!!!! :happydance: Looking forward to hearing all about it when you get the chance. :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Mighty!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Mightymom!!!!

My last appt is tomorrow. So induction should be scheduled then. A lot on my mind and a part of me wants him to have another week. But I think it's probably best to just do it at 38 weeks. I'll keep you posted on what she says.


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Mighty!! :happydance:

So many babies now! Mine is still staying put. :dohh:


----------



## robinson380

Congratulations Mighty and Mizz!!! 

I will be induced Friday 5/10 if my sweet little lady does not arrive before then! So exciting reading about everyones progress and new arrivals! I have not been on here in forever.


----------



## manuiti

Good to have you back Robinson! How exciting!

Afm - today's my last full day of being pregnant. Eeeeee! Can't wait to meet our little guy tomorrow. :)

Hope everyone's doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope you're all well ladies. Xx

Just checking in. Off to bed after this next feed. 

Here's hoping for a bit more sleep thank at night. She's just so awake at night!! Can't wait until she's a bit bigger and we can entertain her in the day to try and sort her days and nights out.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

1-2 cm and real thin. Little bugger was not moving much for the NST so they had to buzz my belly again. Had a huge contraction peak at 80 on the monitor!!! Holy painful!! Induction scheduled for Monday May 13th at 7:30. Everything is ready but boy I am suddenly real scared!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck tomorrow Manu!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> Here he is ladies :D
> Very proud mama!!!

Mizz I hunted you out as we were a little worried over in the pre-e section. He is so Beautiful <3


----------



## MightyMom

Sorry for the delay, here is Colton's birth story!

On Sunday early morning I had terrible contractions. I was timing them and they were one minute long and five minutes apart. They started at 1am but never got closer together. At 5am I decided to get up and get dressed to go to the hospital. Very curiously the contractions, which had me writhing in my bed, stopped. No more signs of labor. I was pretty upset, and a little scared because if that WASN'T labor, how bad would labor be? We went to a parade, and I walked a fair distance and stood the whole time. Still no more signs of imminent labor. Every time I went to the loo I checked for bloody show or losing my plug. Nothing. By some miracle I went to bed early, and managed to fall right to a very good, deep sleep.

At 4:30am, I woke with a very painful tightening in my stomach. I figured I just needed to pee, as that had been a very familiar feeling at just the same time every morning for the last week or so. I went pee, then had a VERY strong contraction. I made note of the time, flushed and walked back to bed. I didn't even make it to the bed and another one came on. I couldn't breathe, couldn't move. Just held the bed and tippy-toed through it. After it passed I went back to the loo to try to pee again, look for show, and generally to figure out what on earth just happened. I think my hind waters broke at that point because I sort of "leaked" into the toilet, it wasn't urine as I had just went. I went back and forth between trying to go back to bed and going back to sit on the toilet to try to have a BM (maybe it was that again?) but finally at 5am I started timing them with my phone app. One minute apart! DH got up at this point to wake my mom and get ready to go to the hospital. I was trying to hold out until 5:30am as that is when the neighbor would be waking and said she could watch DD for us. At 5:20am I sent DH over to the neighbor's house with DD even though it was early because I simply couldn't take it anymore. At 5:30am we rushed to the hospital. The car ride was one long 7 minute contraction. The main entrance was closed so we had to use the emergency entrance, but DH accidentally dropped me off at the Ambulance entrance, so I had to walk to the ER entrance. One very rushed wheelchair ride later, I was in L&D. The nurse started checking me into the computer system, and it was the most aggravating thing in the world to be asked question after question after question, having to answer in between contractions and not being able to focus on mentally controlling the pain. In the end I was laying in the bed screaming through every contraction. I was very self-conscious of the fact I was screaming. I hated it. I was already 7cm dialated, but they still called the anesthesiologist to come give me an epidural. THANK GOD. I was really struggling by then. Even after the epidural I continued to feel the contractions enough to have to yell through them, although they were significantly dulled in between.
Colton was born at 8:36am after only 5 pushes. He had the cord wrapped around his neck twice, but he was just fine. It was 4 hours from the first contraction to the last, and I was basically in transition the entire time without any build up. Despite laboring down as much as possible I still ended up tearing up the same scar line I had torn with DD. But despite it all we are both doing great. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tomorrow is D-DAY!!! OMG I'm freaking out!!! On edge about every thing.... But so excited to see him!


----------



## Storm7

Good luck ILuv. 

I am still waitin for my rainbow. 9 days overdue now with one failed membrane sweep (cervix still quite high and thick) on Saturday. Another sweep booked for tomorrow and then If things still aren't moving induction on Thursday. Starting to feel rather down about the whole thing. DD arrived naturally and on time so really hoping this one makes a move before Thursday.


----------



## Courtney917

Awesome story mighty!! 

Lots of luck Kelly!

I hope your little one comes soon storm!!! 

Sorry I have been Mia, haven't been logging on as much. We are good adjusting to life with all three boys. Must admit its been a challenge with my 3 year old but we are getting there lol. Baby seems to have a clogged tear duct at the moment. Gonna give it one more day and if it doesn't clear I'm going to bring him into the doctor. Poor little guy! Well I hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck today ILuv!!

Storm: I hope he gets into position and starts things before Thursday!

Courtney: How do you know if a baby has a clogged tear duct?


----------



## Courtney917

The eye gets mucus around it and it becomes very watery. The mucus is usually yellowish in color and builds up on sides of eye..almost looks like pink eye minus the pink lol. My eldest son had it as an infant and they gave me antibiotic drops to treat it.


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks! :) Good to know!


----------



## Tournesol

Hi ladies, sorry I've been off the radar, I was busy having a baby!! 

on Tues 7 May, I woke to a contraction at about 7am, carried on getting them irregularly throughout the day, they weren't too painful and I just practised my breathing through them. I went to the hospital in the afternoon for my final antenatal class, asked the midwifes advice as the contractions were still very irregular but getting stronger during the class. Midwife told me to stay on after so they could monitor me, I had a few contractions and was 1cm dilated, so they sent me home to get some rest. 
Contractions carried on getting stronger and more regular, by 11pm they were starting to get really painful. Then at 4am I woke up hubby as I couldn't concentrate on timing them. He made them 1 minute in length every 5mins, so we rang the hospital and off we went. 
Got there at 4.30am and was put on the monitor and examined, I was 4cm and midwife asked what i wanted to do, have an epidural, have a bath, or go to my room. I decided to go to my room and have a shower, then go back to the midwife at 7am. So I mananged my contractions until 7, I was so proud of myself, I stayed absolutely calm and didn't even scream, just walked about through each one. 7am, I went back to the delivery room, I was 7cm, thought to myself OK, that's enough and had a mobile epidural, which was amazing! I could still feel every contraction and could still move about, just no pain! 
Anyway, 5 hours later at 12.12pm on 8 May, little Jack Arthur was born weighing 2.855kg and measuring 50cm. We are absolutely thrilled. 
So far he feeds well and sleeps well and he is a joy. 

Congrats to those who have your rainbows and best of luck to those still waiting. 

And most importantly, a massive thank you to all of you for your kindness and support over the past 9 months, it's been an amazing journey and I couldn't have done it without my BnB girls. (darn hormones, typing that just made me cry!)
 



Attached Files:







jack 491.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats!!!!! He's beautiful. Reading it made me Cry lol the hormones truly make us emotional messes!! 

Nothing but a lifetime of happiness with your precious little one!


----------



## Tournesol

Hehe, now you made me cry too! Is this what I'll be like from now on? I used to be so strong! :haha:

Thank you Court xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Soooo sorry ladies!!! Been super busy with the kids and everything!! :) we have no fam or friends near us so at just been us!

Well I still don't have time to put my story but I promise I will when I can!! Just wanted to stop
By real quick!!
Omg congrats everyone that has had your babies so far!!! Omg we need a new thread!!!

Your babies are sooooo cute!!!!! :D

I promise I will be back!


----------



## Courtney917

Lol yes! Kids will make you a weeping mess. I cry at the drop of a hat now lol. Thinking that the baby is 3 weeks today gets me teary eyed or that my 3 year old will be finishing another year or pre school on Thursday and that my eldest will be in second grade soon. I can go on and on, wish I had a pause button to stop time and another to bring back my not so teary eyed 20 year old self lol. 

Seriously though enjoy every single moment bc it truly goes by in the blink of an eye. I remember bringing my 7 year old home from the hospital like it was yesterday, hard to believe that was 7 years and two children later. 

We really should start another thread or find a better way to keep in touch with each other. I don't really log on here too much and want to keep I touch with you lovely ladies as you all truly helped me through the last mine months. Especially given all my health problems I encountered along this journey, you all will remain in a special part of my heart <3


----------



## manuiti

Yay! Congrats on the new babies!!!! Tour, ours have the same birth day. :flower: Our little miracle was born by csection with the cord round his neck on the 8th at 1:10pm, weighing in at 3.53kg. He was very blue when he came out but wow what a set of lungs on him as he came out! He also scored 9 & then 10 on his apgar scores. :happydance: He's absolutely perfect & I still can't believe he's real. I've had that 'my cup runeth over' feeling since he arrived. :cloud9:


----------



## Courtney917

Beautiful manuti!!! Must've been scary to see the cord wrapped around his neck, thank god he's ok. Congrats!


----------



## MizzPodd

Manu he's gorgeous and so precious!! So happy your c section went well! :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Tour awwww how cute is your baby????!!!!! Adorable!!! Big congrats!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Tourn!! What an amazing birth story!! I give you props lady, I was screaming like a banshee at 7cm. I think they gave me the epidural just to shut me up. LOVE the pic, so precious!!!

Congrats also to Manu!! Mine came out with the cord wrapped twice and blue as well, but there were no effects. Glad your little man is well, he looks so adorable!! Love those ears!!

Colton is doing well, we had a checkup today. He has gained his birthweight back again and then some! Already gained 11oz in 8 days, the pede was astounded. He's going to be a chunky boy. :) BFing is going great, I'm happy that he's gaining and I'm producing well. I hope I can keep this up!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

It's raining rainbow babies... I love it. Congratulations to all you yummy mummies... can you believe it??? We did it!

Our birth story:

On May 1, DH and I headed out to our final growth scan. We were seen right away and the peri did his usual business with the ultrasound. He got to measuring my amniotic fluid (which he always does last) and said, "hmmmm. Who's your doctor?" Hubs and I looked at each other with the same "oh sh*t" look as I answered. The peri said, "it's time for you to have your baby." And I said, "okay." Thinking that he meant everything looked good and I was full term so I could have the baby anytime. DH said, "Today???" and the peri said, "Yes. Your fluid is really low so I'm getting your doctor on the phone and letting him know you're on your way to the hospital." So off we went. We stopped at home to grab my hospital bag and got to the hospital a little before 11am. The nurse showed us to our room, I changed into a gown and she checked me. I was at 3 cm, thin and about 80% effaced. She called my doctor to see what the course of action would be. Sure enough, he ordered Pitocin. The Pitocin was started at 12:15 and everything seemed to progress nicely. My OB came in to break my water and insert an internal monitor at about 2:30 and said I was a tight 3. He told me he would see me at dinner time as that's when he expected I would have the baby. About 20 mins later, I was in absolute agony. I had both DS and DD with no drugs. I asked DH to have the nurse check me. I rationalized that if I was at a 6-7 or higher then I wouldn't ask for any drugs. Well, I was 4 cm dilated. I looked at my husband and started crying and said, "I can't do this for another 6 hours or however long it'll take." He told me to just get an epidural, but I didn't want one. I just asked for IV pain meds and was given Dilaudid, which did nothing except make me sleepy. So I would close my eyes, feel a contraction coming, grab my husband's fingers and squeeze the life out of them. Then once I felt the contraction coming down, my whole body would relax then start all over a minute and a half to two minutes later. I started feeling pressure and told DH to ask the nurse to check me. I was at an 8. Someone had just had a c-section and my doctor had assisted, but had already left to back to his office. Thank God his office is right next door to the hospital! The nurse called out to someone to get Williams (my OB) back here and tell him I'm ready to deliver. The next contraction, I started panting and told her I needed to push. She checked me again and I was fully dilated. She told me to breathe through my contractions and not to push. They couldn't get him as he was walking back to his office so they were asking another OB (the one who did the c-section) to deliver me because they didn't think my OB would make it back in time. Luckily, he got there just in time and told me to start pushing as he was washing his hands. So I did. One contraction and three pushes later, Annabel Claudine entered the world at 3:51 pm. My husband didn't get to cut the cord as it was wrapped around her neck tightly so I actually had to stop pushing once her head was out so my doctor could cut the cord from around her neck and deliver the rest of her. She has two black eyes and a broken blood vessel in one of her eyes as a result of the tight nuchal cord and her super fast delivery. Other than that , she was 5 lbs 12 oz and 18 inches of beauty. 

It took her over 24 hours to pass any meconium so she was pretty severely jaundiced on day 3. We went to the lactation consultant the Saturday after she was born and her bilirubin was 13.5 which was pretty high. She also weighed only 5 lbs 3 oz so she had lost 10% of her body weight. We called her ped who told me to supplement formula twice a day, which I did. We went to the ped on Monday and she weighed 5 lbs 6 oz, but her bili was 17.8. Our doctor would have admitted her at 19-20 so we upped the supplementation to every other feed (I was worried sick so I ended up supplementing every feed) then went back on Wednesday. Her bili was down to 15.2. Our ped told us to keep doing what we're doing since it was going down. She doesn't seem as yellow or as lethargic so I'm assuming the number is continuing to decrease. Our next appt is next Monday so we'll see. My supply has severely plummeted though so that sucks. :( hopefully I can get the go ahead next Monday to wean her off the formula and just have a breastfeeding boot camp for a couple of days where I do nothing but nurse to try and get my supply back up. 

Anyway, that's my novel of a birth story and the subsequent 12 days afterwards. I just love her to bits and pieces. 

Seriously, treasure every moment of these early days. My first born turned 12 today and I still remember him being this small and the awe I used to feel staring at him as a newborn. Now I stare at him as a young man and that awe is still there. I look at all my children and can hardly believe that my husband and I made them.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MizzPodd

She is gorgeous!!! We both have the same day! May 1st :)


----------



## MightyMom

Wow cgav, what a story!! That sounds scary but amazing at the same time. She is just beautiful, love those big eyes! (And the sailor jumper, OMG cute!!) Can you purchase a manual breast pump so that you can pump to up your supply? I've been nursing on one side and pumping the other. Oatmeal can also help your supply, as can fenugreek, Mother's Milk tea, and beer (non-alcoholic of course!). The important thing is to stimulate supply so maybe nurse on both sides then pump both sides after? I hope it works out for you! No matter what, you're doing best for Baby Guava and it sounds like you're doing great getting the bilirubin level down. We put Colton in the window for a couple hours a day to get some UV to help his bilirubin levels. (Indirect sunlight, not in the sun.) Is the weather fair enough to get Baby Guava some sun? It might help a bit.


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Manu and hooray for our babies shared birthday! An excellent day in history too. 

Great birth story Cgav and a beautiful little girl I still can't believe we all finally made it this far.

As for keeping in touch with you all, I honestly feel blessed to have shared this journey with such wonderful, strong women and I would love to keep in contact with every one of you. 
If anyone is on facebook, please feel free to add me (send me a PM as well, so I know who you are, i'm very picky about who I add on facebook) Kate Schofield [email protected]


----------



## Courtney917

Same here add me on fb too: Courtney Lopez or [email protected]

Sorry for quick post ill respond to everyone soon, getting ready for company!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bennett is here!!!!!! I was induced on Monday! I was 3 cm for forever it seems like. Pitocin was upped 8 times!! I got a shot of Nubain since the OB wanted to wait a bit more to put the epidural in. I was literally floating for hours. That coupled with 2 hours of sleep made me so sick. And I was starving the entire day! She broke my water and it was like the flood gates opened. It was yellowish green so I thought I had peed myself. Nope...meconium. Panic #1.... A few hours later and I was 6 cm. Heart started to decel to 80 about every 3rd or 4th contraction. Panic #2... They decided to put an internal monitor in and also started adding back fluid via catheter. I seriously thought c-section at that point. Got to 9 and they gave me 1 more hour. Finally complete! I was put on oxygen to try and get the baby to respond better. Started pushing and his HR went flat. Panic #3... I got him out in about 5 minutes and he had a double cord wrap around his neck. NICU team rushed in to stabilize him. DH says he was blue but I didn't see that at all. His apgar was 9 just 5 minutes later and he pinked right up. Never cried though at all no matter what they did! We dealt with grunting all night long so he was watched closely. 6 lbs 9 oz 18 1/2 inches long 6:53 pm after 10 hours of labor. He is just a sweetheart!!!! We came home Wednesday and I love him to pieces! Such a good baby!!!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/Facebook/Bennett%2051313/954640_10151381385837377_732514566_n.jpg


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Tour & Manu! These boys are precious! I was bawling at delivery. Just so many emotions!!! :*)


----------



## Tournesol

Congrats Iluv, he is absolutely beautiful, well done you!! xx


----------



## MightyMom

ILuv he looks so adorable!! What a birth story too, goodness! Glad he is healthy and safe. Hope you are doing well too Mama!


----------



## manuiti

Congrats Iluv! He's a real cutie. :happydance: So glad all turned out ok, sounds so scary! Yeah I bawled the second I heard my baby cry, I was just so so happy & there was more than a touch of relief in there too. :flower:


----------



## Tournesol

Oh me too, burst into hysterical tears the second the midwife put him on my chest. :')


----------



## padbrat

Massive congratulations ladies! What a beautiful bunch of rainbows we all have!

Leo was born 19th April at 13.44 via c section... didn't go to plan.. nothing ever does when it comes to my Son.. he does it all his own way, which isn't always the easiest way lol. Despite being told he would be a big baby he was actually born weighing 5lb 13 oz at 37+5 and beautifully healthy! Despite a slightly rocky start with thyroid and jaundice issues he is now putting on weight beautifully!

Here is my little trouble maker Leo Isaac Lucas!


----------



## padbrat

Here he is at 15 days old ... just as he has realised he is having a bath!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Leo 15 days.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## manuiti

Yay Pad!!!! He's lovely! :happydance:

Eddie had jaundice too but it seems to have cleared up now. He's such a hungry little man. He's feeding every 2.5 to 3 hours and having 100ml of expressed milk each time. He had his first pediatrician appt yesterday & at 12 days he's already 300g over his birth weight & has grown 1.5cm. I'm soooo sleepy but loving every minute of it! 

Hope everyone's doing ok.
:hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Pad!! These babies are such miracles!!! :*)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Anybody else sad the journey is over??? I had so many scary points but I find myself missing it already! Hormones! :)


----------



## cgav1424

Kelly - I'm sad that I won't have the excitement of peeing on a stick anymore or announcing that we're pregnant or feeling little baby kicks or hiccups inside me ever again. But all at the same time, I'm relieved that I won't ever have to pee on a stick again and either suffer the disappointment of a BFN or the fear that comes with a BFP after so many losses. On top of all that, I'm thrilled to have our baby girl here to complete our family and couldn't imagine it any other way. I think about how I should have a 15 year old or a three year old or a two year old or a ten month old and I realize that I have my forever baby... the one that was meant to complete us. And to top it all off, I still find myself terrified and worried that something will go wrong. Is she breathing? Is she eating enough? Is she pooping enough? You never stop worrying as a mother, do you?


----------



## padbrat

Aww Man that jaundice is worrying isn't it... thank heavens our babies are over it now.

I luv I feel the same way.. and Cgav you summed it up perfectly my fellow rainbow waver! I miss feeling his hiccups inside me... but now I can see them skin side and that is a million times better! ... Oooo but you worry about a whole new set of things don't you! Leo had a rash last night and I was convinced that he had chicken pox so off Hubby went to the Drs... he had a full health check and he is in perfect health... just a lil heat rash lol.


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats to everyone the babies are so adorable! Sorry I've been Mia!! I've been getting used to the three little guys!

I don't miss being pregnant but do miss feeling his movements. We plan on having one more baby and the thought of going through the journey again is frightening but exciting at the same time. It does get me sad that the next time we take a pregnancy test or make an announcement that it'll be the last time. I think it's sad for many reasons. The main one is that I can't believe how fast life is going. As I watch my boys grow I long for a pause button to stop time for just a little while. 

I hope you're all enjoying your little ones;-). Anyone else plan on anymore babies any time soon?


----------



## Tournesol

Big congrats and hugs to everyone and our beautiful babies. 

I honestly don't miss being pregnant at all! I was so sick of being sick, I even threw up while I was pushing him out!! 
I am soooo tired but so in love with my little man, I wouldn't change him for the world. It's funny, I always said I would never co-sleep but at the moment, it's the only way for any of us to get a wink of sleep. He seems to be really insecure at night. I'm hoping I'll be able to phase him out of our bed in the next few weeks.

I'm with you Court, planning on one more, a little brother or sister for Jack. I'd hate for him to be an only child. But the thought of starting this whole pregnancy process again is really daunting. We'll leave it a couple of years before we try again I think. What will be will be...

Jack is having a nap, so I'm going to try to catch 40 winks before he wakes up, never know when I might get another chance! 

:hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww ladies some of these posts made me cry. 

I miss having her insider and hiccuping and kicking and hearing her heartbeat on the doppler. 

But I love being able to move freely and for some reason all pregnancy I couldn't stand the idea of intimacy. So half those hormones have gone. DH and I kiss and cuddle every night now - I can't wait for my bleeding to stop!

I have also learnt that her outside hiccups are even cuter than when she was in my belly. And putting my head on her chest and hearing her heartbeat is so magical. 

We're going to have at least one more - but want a big gap so not for 5 years or so.


----------



## padbrat

To be honest I can't believe my luck that I have Leo... he made it and he is healthy and perfect! I don't know if I am brave enough to risk my luck ever again... I couldn't go through more m/cs... 6 over 13 years was far too many for far too long to bear...


----------



## MightyMom

I do NOT miss pregnancy. Not at all. I hated him kicking me and not being able to comfort him or get him to stop. I hated not being able to breathe, feeling exhausted, not being able to go up a flight of stairs, and not being able to walk faster than a snail's pace because I'd get BH. I hated not being able to workout or lift things. I was basically incapable while pregnant and I hated it.
I LOVE being able to cuddle, and hear his sounds, and tickle his feet and stroke his hair. I LOVE baby smell. Mmmmmmm. I love SEEING him grow. Seeing outfits that don't fit, diapers that are too big and suddenly too small. Pregnancy versus newborn? Newborn wins for me hands down, don't miss it at all! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Definitely a whole new set of worries! It just doesn't stop does it?!? I had a dream I was pregnant again. Crazy! We probably won't prevent but after 13 years of marriage I have not gotten pregnant once without an RE. That and I'd be scared to death of losing it. It's best we just stop here.


----------



## Tournesol

Here here Mighty!! Agree with everything you said... except for working out, I am far too lazy for that! :haha:
But definitely give me baby over pregnancy any day, even if I do look like a zombie at the moment. 
&#9829;


----------



## manuiti

I have to say I did love being pregnant, apart from the last couple of weeks. I didn't enjoy what we had to go through to get our gorgeous little boy though; I only had one loss, but I don't want to go through that again. So yeah I'm in the baby on the outside rather than the inside camp. I love interacting with him and being able to cuddle him. I'm also loving being a normal size again and I can't wait for two weeks time when I'm allowed to start exercising again. Oh and I got my stitches out yesterday. You can already barely see where the scar is and it's soooo low down, bikini's aren't going to be an issue later on. It's literally just above my pubic bone and I have no idea how they got the baby out that low down.

:hugs::hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Courtney917

We are thinking of one more probably when Xavier is between 18 mos and 2 years. I am so afraid to start ttc as we had so many problems. Not sure if we are pushing our luck. I think if we do go for the last it will be more of a ntnp as opposed to actively trying. I'm hoping since they found out I have hypothyroidism I won't have anymore losses. 

The worries never end. I worry about my older one in school, my middle one when he sleeps and if he's getting enough attention and the baby about pretty much everything lol. I don't think it stops when they turn 18 either bc I can't imagine not worrying about my kids lol. 

How are all you ladies doing with your babies? Isn't it amazing that we worried for so long and after so many losses we are now holding our little miracles? 

Hugs to all of you <3


----------



## ILuvBabies200

B did great the first week and now the last 3 days has been screaming and won't sleep a block. :( It's wearing on me and dh goes back to work Monday. I don't know what to do. I can't pinpoint what is wrong if anything.


----------



## Courtney917

Perhaps it's gas? Lay him on belly and gently pat his back.


----------



## manuiti

We gave in and bought a pacifier, it's a godsend! Also our little man doesn't burp very easily but my godfather, who's an OB, showed me a trick. Stand up holding baby vertically to you & supporting the head. Slowly bend forward at the waist still holding baby close so baby is more or less perpendicular to the floor, and then stand up straight again. Doing that 3 or 4 times seems to dislodge the gas bubbles and we've gotten some amazing grown up sounding belches out of him. lol Hope that made sense.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks for the tip! I get more burps rubbing DS's back than pounding his back but I'm definitely going to try that!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We ended up in the ER thursday. I called the after hours and they said to get him evaluated. They found nothing. He hasn't done it since thank goodness. He was way overtired and then the crying probably caused tons of gas. I gave him gas drops and he slept pretty good from exhaustion that night.


----------



## MightyMom

Poor guy!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I cried all the way there. Just too much :(


----------



## manuiti

How are things now Iluv? :hugs: 

our little guy's been suffering from reflux pretty badly the last few days. We've angled his mattress up tonight & it seems to be helping a bit so far. I'm so paranoid at might that m going to miss him spitting up and choking on it.

Hope everyone's doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

He's okay! :) I'm on my own tonight for the first time. DH's vacation ran out. I'm a nervous wreck. Man I hate anxiety!


----------



## manuiti

You'll do great hun. I did my first night on my own as well & it was a lot easier than I thought, though mainly because the wee man was a complete angel that night. Not looking forward to when hubby goes back to work.


----------



## MightyMom

Manu: Don't worry about lil man choking on spitup. There is something very magical about how babies are made, they have the most robust system to keep stuff out of their lungs. Because they spit up so often, they have a very good cough reflex. It is very rare for them to choke (until they are given solids, and even then babies are made to cough up stuff). Don't panic or worry about him spitting up, the worst part of that will be doing the laundry. Lil man will be fine. :)

ILuv: I hope tonight goes okay for you!

We're doing okay here. Got a three week checkup today, Colton is 90% in height and weight. Pede was like "What do you have in your breastmilk??" LOL He was impressed with his weight gain so far. Everything else checked out okay, yay! Last night was hard though, I swaddled Colton up but he REALLY didn't like that. He lay next to me crying for 10 or 15 minutes before he finally went to sleep. It's the first time he's had difficulty going to sleep, I felt bad for him AND me!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Horrible night of no sleep! DH swears he sleeps for him. I'm thinking he lets him cry it out a bit and that's why. B knows I'll just go get him. ;) We have a weight check on Friday to make sure he's past birth weight. As much as he eats, I'd be shocked if he wasn't. Glad to hear everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## padbrat

Eeep! Hubby just told me he is away a couple of weeks in July, from the end of Aug to beginning of Oct and then the whole of Nov!!!

Sometimes I hate his job! Am absolutely dreading being completely alone with no Husband for so long!


----------



## manuiti

Thanks Mighty, that made me feel much better. :thumbup:

:hugs: Pad, gotta love the Forces and their impeccable sense of timing. Aaaargh! My hubby's planning to go back to work in September. We can be husband-less together. :wacko:

How are things Iluv?

We had a pretty good night last night with the wee man only waking twice between midnight & 7 to eat. It's just the delicate balance with him having enough milk, not falling asleep having it & then not spitting up too much of it.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

We had a good night too! He only woke every 4 hours, it was so nice! I feel like I'm getting so much sleep now, even though it's interrupted sleep it still feels like a good full night of sleep.
We had a thunderstorm last night, lots of lightning and rain. But today it's almost 80 degrees F! So hot and muggy, yuck. Lots of air conditioning in the car, and I threw my handsewn car seat cooler on DD's seat to see how it works. Can't wait to see if it keeps the seat cool after being in the sun all day!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh pad I'd be freaking out!!!! :(

Things are okay here. He has a weight check tomorrow to make sure he's past birth weight. He definitely looks chunkier! Still rough at night though. I'm exhausted. Took all 3 kids alone tonight to dinner and Walmart. Crazy!!!


----------



## padbrat

I am freaking out ILuv! 

Manu will your Hubby be working away? How long for? It sucks big style doesn't it!

I have to say Leo had a good night too.... must be in sync with Colton eh Mighty! He cried from 11pm to 11.40pm and then went to sleep until 5.10am! Wahooo! Good job lil man! We then woke up at 8.20 and had a feed and a play until 10.00am and then back to sleep until 12.00 when it is feed time again!

Plus he is now growing out of his new born and tiny baby clothes... he is now moving into 0-3 months and is weighing 8lb 1 now! The greedy monkey is now taking 4.5-5 oz a feed... Health Visitor says he is a little baby desperate to be a big baby real quick!


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Pad! I think they must be texting each other. ;) Colton had a bit of a cry last night, which is unusual for him. but I accidentally drank some full-leaded (i.e. caffeinated) tea before bed so poor thing must have been all jittery. Took a bit to get him to sleep but once he was down, he slept through until 10am with feedings every 2 hours or so. He just wakes, feeds, then goes right back to sleep. Even sleeps through changing the diapers. Makes it nice, I'm not awake for long when he feeds, just long enough to check the timer to see how long it's been then get him latched. Then I'm back asleep.

Don't worry about being alone with the baby when your DH leaves. You can do it! It's not too overwhelming. Just establish a routine now, that really helps. And don't be afraid to rest when you need it. The evenings can be trying times, and patience is at a minimum, but try to focus on the most important things first. Pot boiling and baby crying? Take care of the pot, then tend to the baby. They won't hate you for a two minute delay.


----------



## manuiti

Hehe my little man is out of newborn clothes & nappies too and on to 0-3 month. He's taking between 90-150mls when his Daddy feeds him with expressed milk & he's latched onto me for between 5-30 mins when I breastfeeding him. And his little thighs are getting lovely and chubby now. :)

Yeah Pad, hubby's on the private circuit out in the sand pit but decided to take self financed paternity leave while baby's very little. When he's working he does rotations of 9 weeks away & 3 at home.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bennett had a 2 week check-up Friday. 7 lbs!!! Little chunk gained a pound in 2 weeks! :) He is still only sleeping 2 hours at a time. It's hard. Doing good though! :)


----------



## padbrat

Mighty I guess your calmness and confidence comes with experience... I do not feel calm or confident going it alone! There are so many things I still need to practice doing that I haven't been able to due to the c section, like getting the pram in and out of the car that I rely on Hubby to do. I guess I am just a little overwhelmed with the idea of being completely solo... but you are of course right.

Manu so when is Hubby next away then? 

Good on ya Bennett! Doing well lil man!


----------



## MightyMom

It's normal to feel that way. :) I've been doing mom-duty solo for only two weeks, and some days are better than others. It's by no means easy, but it is doable. I just hope that hearing another mom has done it helps a little bit. I'll keep saying it: You can do it! :)


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Mighty. It has to be doable... there is no other choice! We will get through it I am sure.


----------



## manuiti

We can all do it. :hugs: I'm with you on the relying on hubby post csection Pad, he's doing all the pram & heavy lifting etc too. We're looking at him going back to work September sometime but we'll have to see how it goes.

Mighty, thanks for being so positive & calm about it all, you do make it seem doable. :flower:

I do love our little support group, you're all awesome!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bennett did not sleep at all last night. Fussing from 12 am-8 am. Oh Lord I can't do another night of this! Zzzzz


----------



## Tournesol

Wow, you lucky duckies with sleepy babies! Jack is still only sleeping for 2 hours at a time, 3 at most and only if he's with me. That's in bed with me at night, or in my arms during the day, which means I don't get a lot done! 
Sometimes I can put him in his basket if he's really sound asleep and then he'll stay there for a while, but usually he just wakes up. 
Yawn, I hope he grows out of this soon, I really don't sleep well at all when he's in bed with me, I'm so scared I'll squash him!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tour-Same here with nothing done and no sleep! I'm having constant headaches from the exhaustion. Of course he's worth it but we need to be on the same schedule. :)


----------



## cgav1424

Aw ladies... trust me and trust your yummy mummy instinct... you'll be able to get through without the men just fine! My first day without DH with all three kids was terrifying, but it was the worst day. :) We managed and found our rhythm quite quickly, really. It helps that DD and DS are older and 100% understand and accept how much Annabel needs their mommy right now. Once you've made it through the first day, it'll be like old hat to you... I promise. 

Tour and Iluv - I'm sorry your LO are giving you a tough go. Remember that it's only temporary. Also, I'm sure I'll get tons of back lash for this, but after feeding Annie, I burp her, keep her upright and in my arms until she's good and sleepy and then put her on her tummy to sleep for a bit. We have the co-sleeper that rests between me and DH on the bed so this is only during the day and only when I know I'll be staying in bed to be able to watch her while I return emails, read, go on BnB, etc. They sleep better on their tummies plus this helps to eliminate whatever gas you couldn't get out while burping. At night, I put her on her tummy to fall asleep but then roll her over onto her back once she's settled in. Also, during the day, I count this as her tummy time. Her neck is already so strong. She lifts her head and can turn it form side to side when she's on her tummy now. Of course, it's not for everyone and I know the importance of the "Back to Sleep" campaign... just wanted to share what I've done.

Quick question since our babies are all around the same age: Annie will be 5 weeks tomorrow. When we were in the hospital, she had an episode the night she was born. (She was born at 3:51 pm and this happened around 11 pm that night.) We were attempting to breast feed and I noticed she was still so I gathered her in my arms and realized she wasn't breathing. I jostled her gently and she took a deep breath and started crying. I immediately called for the nurse and she took her to the nursery to take her blood sugar and put her on a pulse ox for 10 minutes. Everything ended up being normal. However, the nurse put in a call to the ped who suggested the baby stay in the nursery all night hooked up to a pulse ox. Her O2 levels were perfect all night and the ped decided she just "forgot to breathe." I accepted this the first night of her life and even when it happened in the first couple of weeks. She was born at 38 weeks and was itty bitty at 5 lbs 12 oz so maybe her respiratory system just wasn't mature since she was also being monitored for slow growth while in utero. But now at almost 5 weeks, it's getting a little difficult for me to justify. It only happens when she's nursing. She'll usually choke, cough a little bit then forget to inhale. These episodes don't bother me as much because I think my letdown is a little strong for her so she ends up choking. However, the other night, she didn't choke... she just sort of came off my nipple. I thought she was done and fell asleep so I shifted her to my shoulder to burp her and noticed she was really still again. I brought her down from my shoulder and continued to jostle her until she remembered to breathe again. After doing some research, apparently, I'm supposed to blow in her face since the carbon dioxide I'm breathing out will remind her to take inhale again. It couldn't have been longer than 10 seconds, but of course... it felt like 10 days. Her coloring never changes and she stays pink... it just scares the living crap out of me! So, I was wondering if any of my fellow May babies have had this happen? I'll be calling her ped tomorrow, but just wanted to throw it out there in case anyone's had any experience with it.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

That's really scary! Definitely get advice from the ped. I would hate to see something happen to her at night when you aren't awake. Could it be reflux? Babies tend to stop breathing to prevent the pain.


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks cgav, I tend to do the same as you, nurse, burp, hold upright for a bit, then I let him fall asleep on his tummy, but on my chest before I move him into his basket. Then he inevitably wakes up when he realises where he is! :haha:
The co sleeper is a good idea, I might look into one of those, I'm still so scared I'll roll on him or a pillow will fall on his face. 

Cgav, that is so scary! Definitely ask the ped. It sounds like sleep apnoea, but I have no idea if babies get that. 

Today I am going to try expressing some milk so that DH can do some feeding too. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tournesol

I found this link for you Cgav. It sounds like it IS sleep apnea, but not serious. Have a read, hope it makes you feel a bit better xxx

https://www.babycenter.com/0_sleep-apnea-in-babies_1741484.bc


----------



## padbrat

Cgav Leo does the same. He was 37+5 and weighed 5lb 13 when born. He has only done it a couple of times and it is like he has a bit too much milk and holds his breath for a few secs before coughing. I put it down to him being a bit of a piggy when feeding and it only lasts a few secs. He breathes just fine at all other times. I think it is something they will just grow out of once their systems all mature a bit more as they were a little early.

Tour and ILuv we had the same issue with Leo... hoping he would fall asleep on me and then tip toe him to his bassinet and then gentle lower him in... and he would cry! My MW was round for a check once when it happened and I was just about to pick him up and comfort him and she told me to sit down and leave him alone. I looked at her like she was mad and she said... just leave him for 10 mins in his bassinet, so long as he is clean and fed and winded and see what happens... so I did... it was HARD.... and low and behold he shouted for 5 mins and then fell asleep..... 

Now he goes in every time... whinges for 30 secs and then sleeps! Give it a try!


----------



## Courtney917

Cgav that's really scary!! Def call to find out about that! 

Sorry I haven't been on that often, kinda hectic with the three boys lol!! Dh is out of house from 4am until 7pm so it's pretty much me all the time and its exhausting!! Xavier doesn't sleep through the night like my other two boys did at this point all he wants to do is eat and eat and eat some more lol. He's a little chunker!!! I hope you're all doing well, I haven't gotten a chance to browse through all the posts but ill try to soon.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I do leave him to cry a bit to see what he does. If it goes to all out wailing, I go in and grab him. He tends to get worked up pretty fast though. ;)


----------



## Tournesol

Same here iluv! Leave him when he's a bit wound up and it's a full on melt down within minutes! 
Plus I'm not really into the whole 'self soothe' thing. not for a newborn anyway. I prefer the 'fourth trimester' approach. 
If it works for you though pad, then stick with it x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

fourth trimester?? Yea I will eventually when he's older let him work it out but not now. Still only getting 2 hour intervals. Had an excellent sleep pattern this weekend though with my husband having him at night. He's been up for 3 hours now with me. UG! DH works nights so I'm on my own.


----------



## Tournesol

https://www.becomingmamas.com/life-in-the-fourth-trimester/

That explains the 'fourth trimester' theory well. It's a nice concept in my opinion. 

Jack is soooo hungry! We've started giving him a bottle of formula before bed as by the evening he's latched on to me constantly and I didn't feel like my milk was enough to keep him going. Hallelujah! It worked. He's got a nice full tummy and I've got a few hours of uninterrupted sleep. Everyone's happy! Still breastfeeding the rest of the time.


----------



## manuiti

Hey there! Sorry I've been MIA. We're doing pretty well with our little guy. He's gain a kilo since he was born & grown 3cm. Still exclusively breastfeeding but mixing it up between expressed bottle feeds for hubby to do & for going out & about, using a nipple protector for when he's too tired/ lazy to latch on properly, and him just latching on normally. We were having huge problems with him latching on in the beginning to the point of almost giving up but the nipple protectors have kept as going and we're now needing them less & less. We pick him up, cuddle him, wear him, but sometimes there's just no settling him - which is not very often & usually when he's overtired - and then he gets left to cry for 10 mins. More often than not he sorts himself out and is fast asleep in that time, if not, he gets picked up again, etc etc. 

We've had a couple of nights now were he's only needed feeding once in the night so we're slowly getting there. But he must be having a growth spurt at the moment because he seems to constantly be hungry.

Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Makes sense Tour. :) Thanks for sharing!

Manu-Yay for sleep! I'm hoping we're getting there.


----------

